#ubuntu-es 2011-08-22
<ing-> buenas algun programador
<omar> hola a todos!!!!
<ing-> hola omar
<omar> Consulta: existe la forma o método de saber si el grabador de cd ya está muerto?, tienen tiempo de duración? Existe algún comando que muestre eso?
<omar> gracias por cualquier comentario
<ing-> nop
<ing-> comando no hay
<ing-> la facil probar otro :)
<omar> ing-, probar otro cd u otro grabador?
<ing-> otro grabador
<omar> ing-, no me da problemas al leer, lee cds y vcds sin problemas
<ing-> y dvd
<omar> solo me da problemas al grabar
<omar> dvds*
 * ing- le pregunta a omar si sabe java
<omar> ing-, me encataría saber java, pero no soy informático, soy pianista
<synflag> omar, esta mal el laser de DVD
<omar> synflag, lo ignoro, ni idea de cómo ver eso
<ing-> ash!!
<omar> probé varias marcas, pero sigo con problemas para grabar, para leer ningún drama
<omar> varias marcas de cds
<redcat> hola gente de ubuntu
<redcat> tengo un pequeño problema
<redcat> ase rato trate de formatear una usb
<redcat> pero me abienta error
<redcat> que puedo aser para solucionar este proble
<redcat> problema
<synflag> de que forma la querias formatear redcat ?
<m4v> !detalles redcat
<kubot> redcat: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<redcat> oks si me aparecio esto
<redcat> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<redcat> Total number of sectors (7817984) not a multiple of sectors per track (62)!
<redcat> Add mtools_skip_check=1 to your .mtoolsrc file to skip this test
<redcat> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<redcat> la fomate de forma manual pero lo raro es que me aparece eso
<redcat> que puedo aser en este caso
<redcat> o si que me dicen
<redcat> porque intente formatearlo de nuevo
<redcat> pero no pasa nada
<redcat> hola
<synflag> redcat, usaste linea de comandos ?
<redcat> nop
<redcat> lo hice manual
<redcat> clic derecho al icono de la usb y formatear
<synflag> ajam
<synflag> por eso
<synflag> desde terminal ?
<redcat> nop
<synflag> prueba
<redcat> como se ase por terminal
<synflag> mete el pendrive
<redcat> listo
<synflag> ok
<synflag> fdisk -l
<redcat> en la terminal
<synflag> si
<redcat> un amigo me andaba diciendo que   is/ dev/ sd* pero no se a que se referia
<redcat> o que queria que hiciera
<redcat> listo pero no me aparece nada
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l
<synflag> ah
<synflag> no uso sudo
<arp-> necesita privilegios para acceder al device...
<synflag> uso root
<arp-> usas root todo el tiempo?
<synflag> no
<arp-> ok
<synflag> solo para esas cosas.
<synflag> no uso sudo
<arp-> ok
<synflag> su - es mas corto
<arp-> ja
<redcat> jjojo
<arp-> ok
<redcat> bueno listo
<redcat> lla me abrio
<redcat> luego que show
<redcat> synflag
<synflag> si redcat
<redcat> lla me abrio ahora que show
<synflag> ah
<synflag> fdisk -l
<redcat> listo
<redcat> lla me abrio
<redcat> pero ahora que le doy clic
<redcat> o bueno mejor dicho
<redcat> que comando escribo
<synflag> click
<synflag> no
<synflag> =(
<synflag> dije consola, terminal
<redcat> : d
<synflag> alt+F2 y tipeas gnome-terminal
<redcat> ahhhhhhh
<redcat> pero lla estoy en la terminal
<redcat> y lla escribi lo que me dijiste
<synflag> bueno
<synflag> que discos muestra?
<synflag> aca no pegues
<synflag> pastebin.org
<synflag> pastie.org
<redcat> ohh bueno
<redcat> un segundo
<redcat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/pantallazo3z.png/
<redcat> nose queria pasar
<redcat> asi que te pase una imagen
<redcat> es la misma
<redcat> checate
<redcat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/pantallazo3z.png/
<redcat> esos me aparecen
<redcat> nada mas
<synflag> es de 4gb la usb no?
<redcat> sip
<synflag> ok
<redcat> pero nome aparece ahi no
<walterio> perdón, no entiendo, tengo que cambiar el nick?
<redcat> solo la dl disco duro
<redcat> y la otra es mb?
<synflag> mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/sdf
<synflag> eso pone redcat
<redcat> aber
<synflag> sudo mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/sdf
<redcat> ahi mismo
<synflag> si
<redcat> mkdosfs 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<redcat> mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdf
<redcat> me aparece eso
<synflag> aja
<synflag> sacalo y ponlo
<synflag> el pendrive
<redcat> aber
<redcat> listo
<synflag> ok
<synflag> de nuevo
<synflag> fdisk -l y luego mount, pego no me pases imagenes, copias de la terminal y pegas en http://pastie.org
<redcat> listo
<synflag> antes sudo
<redcat> aber
<redcat> http://pastie.org/2409464
<redcat> ahi esta
<redcat> es del 54 en adelante
<redcat> lo otro se pego por error
<synflag> sudo mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/sdf1
<synflag> eso pone redcat
<redcat> aber
<redcat> mkdosfs 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<redcat> mkdosfs: /dev/sdf1 contains a mounted file system.
<redcat> eso me aparece
<arp-> sudo umount /dev/sdf1
<arp-> luego formateas
<redcat> ohh aber
<redcat> no pasa nada
<arp-> no, desmontar no devuelve rsultado
<redcat> ohhh sisiis
<redcat> se desmonto
<redcat> pero ahora que hago
<arp-> formatea
<arp-> sudo mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/sdf1
<redcat> abeer
<synflag> redcat, hace cuanto usas ubuntu o linux ?
<redcat> mmm como  meses
<redcat> 2 meses
<synflag> ah ok
<redcat> soy nuevo en esto
<synflag> todo bien
<redcat> y luego de eso arp lla va a estar formateado
<synflag> si
<redcat> correctamente
<redcat> ohhh
<arp-> ok
<redcat> bien pregunta que quiere decir o k se da con sudo mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/sdf1
<synflag> man sudo
<synflag> man mkdosfs
<synflag> en terminal
<synflag> si no sabes ingles
<synflag> google translate
<arp-> sudo ejecuta el comando que sigue con permisos de admin (root)
<redcat> y que puedo aser para que no me vuelva a pasar algo similar
<synflag> se ve que la interfaz grafica tiene un bug redcat
<synflag> no sos vos el problema
<redcat> ohhhh
<redcat> bug?
<redcat> un gusano
<synflag> un bug
<synflag> un error
<synflag> bug es bicho
<synflag> gusano es worm
<redcat> ohh tienes razon esque eso fue lo primero que me aparecio en glogle
<redcat> y que puedo aser para solucionar ese detalle
<synflag> reportarlo a ubuntu o cambiar de distro
<redcat> ohh lla
<synflag> o usar la terminal para eso
<synflag> que ya ves, no da error
<redcat> oohh oks
<redcat> gracias por su ayuda
<redcat> la neta que me alludo mucho
<ing-> algun programador
<ing-> en java
<lizbeth> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe cómo reconfigurar x.org?
<ZMR> lizbeth, si es ubuntu, deberia estar ya configurado desde la instalacion, a menos que quiera cambiar algo especifico
<lizbeth> ZMR, carga el kernel pero no inicia el ambiente gráfico.
<lizbeth> tenia instalada otra versión de ubuntu y pues esta ya no carga el ambiente gráfico.
<ZMR> lizbeth, ve algun error?
<ZMR> quiza en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lizbeth> no. simplemente carga el recovery mode pero de ahí no pasa.
<ZMR> o en la consola
<ZMR> puede al menos entrar x consola?
<ZMR> que version de ubuntu?
<lizbeth> 11.04
<lizbeth> nop, nada.
<lizbeth> no manda ningún error.
<lizbeth> simplemente no lo carga.
<ZMR> que version anterior tenias?
<ZMR> LTS o la normal?
<lizbeth> 10.10
<lizbeth> Tenia una instalación con el /home separado.
<ZMR> asi es como debe ser
<lizbeth> pero pues ahora no carga.
<lizbeth> ¿Cómo le hago para reconfigurar mi ambiente gráfico para que funcione
<lizbeth> ?
<lizbeth> ZMR,
<ZMR> dame un momento, estoy buscando
<arp-> lizbeth
<lizbeth> GRACIAS :D
<arp-> inicia en Modo Recuperacion, te ofrcera un menu
<lizbeth> arp estoy en modo recuperación.
<arp-> Elije Iniciar las X en modo Seguro
<lizbeth> Veo el menu.
<lizbeth> Le doy esa opción y entra en un loop que luego me rebota al menu.
<arp-> entonces has lo siguiente
<arp-> para saber cual es el error
<arp-> ve a la ultima opcion del menu
<arp-> donde te dara una Shell
<ZMR> o cuando estes en el menu que dices, intenta ctrl+alt+f1-f6 (alguna funcionara), pones nombre de usuario/contraseña
<arp-> no
<arp-> no hace falta
<arp-> eleji la ultima opcion
<ZMR> si pudiste hacer lo anterior, intenta inicar las X con "startx" y revisas los errores que da
<arp-> primero debe pasar a usuario
<arp-> no hacerlo con root
<lizbeth> arp-, deja intentar.
<arp-> ok
<lizbeth> arp-, pues con root me deja ejecutar el comando startxfce4 sin problemas.
<lizbeth> pero desde mi usuario normal me rebota.
<arp-> justamnete
<arp-> quiero ver con el usuario
<arp-> pasa a tu usuario
<lizbeth> arp-, dice 'failed to load module 'fglrx' modules does not exist 0'.
<arp-> estas como root
<arp-> o usuario?
<lizbeth> usuario.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> es el driver de video
<arp-> tenes una ATI?
<lizbeth> arp-, no lo sé ¿ejecuto lspci?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> lspci | grep VGA
<lizbeth> ati rs780m/rs780mn
<arp-> ok
<arp-> cuadno empezo el problema
<arp-> con alguna update o algo?
<ZMR> desde que instalo 10.10
<arp-> 10.10?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> hay que ver si tenes instalado el driver
<arp-> pone
<arp-> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<ZMR> perdon, 11.04
<arp-> ok
<ZMR> la anterior era 10.10
<arp-> el paquete se llama asi justamente
<arp-> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<lizbeth> arp-, desde que instalé 11.04.
<lizbeth> arp-, esa maquina no tiene conección a internet :(
<arp-> bu
<arp-> bueno lizbeth
<arp-> has lo siguiente
<arp-> cd /etc/X11
<arp-> cat xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<lizbeth> no existe el fichero o el directorio xorg.conf
<arp-> verifica de estar realmente en /etc/X11
<arp-> pon: pwd
<arp-> te dara el directorio actual
<lizbeth> sip, estoy ahí.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pon: ls
<arp-> a ver que tienes parecido a xorg.conf
<lizbeth> lo que sí esta es xorg.conf.failsafe
<arp-> claro
<arp-> en modo seguro te inicia?
<lizbeth> Cómo root solamente.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pon: sudo cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<lizbeth> Pero no sé si inicie todo el ambiente con tarjeta gráfica.
<arp-> asi momentaneamente lo hacemos arrancar
<lizbeth> el comando cat xorg.conf | grep fglrx no arroja nada.
<arp-> no
<arp-> si xorg.conf no esta no..
<synflag> XD
<synflag> sudo cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<lizbeth> ya, osea xorg.conf ya es el mismo que xorg.conf.failsafe y aún así no arroja resultados.
<arp-> no importa
<arp-> ahora reinicia la pc
<arp-> e dejala iniciar normalmente
<arp-> : reboot
<arp-> xD
<lizbeth> ok.
<synflag> init 6
<lizbeth> arp-, pues puedo ver mi sesion manager pero de ahí no pasa.
<lizbeth> Dar nombre de usuario y contraseña me rebota.
<synflag> lizbeth,
<arp-> claro
<arp-> ojo no usar Mayusculas
<arp-> o tener el teclado numerico bloqueado
<synflag> quiza
<arp-> tu usuario te aparece por lo menos?
<lizbeth> Sí. Dar contraseña correcta hace un loop
<arp-> has lo siguiente
<lizbeth> arp-, pero si la doy incorrecta me aparece 'fallo de autentificación'.
<arp-> ah ok
<arp-> : crtl + alt + F1
<synflag> ya le dije
<synflag> ya probo
<synflag> loguea
<arp-> ok
<synflag> es el auth login gdm
<lizbeth> aparece una terminal de login y pones nombre de usuario, contraseña y loguea.
<synflag> no es el sistema
<arp-> ok
<arp-> um
<arp-> seria lindo saber
<arp-> por que lo rebota
<lizbeth> x-server o el driver de ati. lo raro es que desde root si inicia el ambiente gráfico.
<arp-> se
<arp-> en modo seguro
<gnome-terminal> Yo
<RamonMiranda> buenas, acabo de updatear a Ubuntu 11.04 pero no me reconoce la wacom
<gnome-terminal> Que es wacom?
<RamonMiranda> es una tableta grafica para pintar, tengo el modelo intuos 4 tamaño s
<gnome-terminal> Dime, antes de upgradear seguia reconociendo tu wacom?
<RamonMiranda> si, iba bien, sin botones ,pero tenia la presion activa gnome-terminal
<RamonMiranda> he escrito esto a ver si lo reconoce
<RamonMiranda> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hughescih/ppa
<RamonMiranda> sudo apt-get update
<RamonMiranda> sudo apt-get install wacom-utility
<gnome-terminal> Quisas esta te ayude...
<gnome-terminal> http://www.jesusda.com/blog/index.php?id=197
<josecreador> alguien sabe como integrar las notificaciones de firefox a la burbuja de notificaciones de natty
<gnome-terminal> Ni idea
<gnome-terminal> Que tan bueno es debian squeez? opinen please!
<RamonMiranda> bueno tras varios intentos parece que al reiniciar linux, la wacom va por defecto, l ocual es muy raro, pues en el primer reinicio no iba
<gnome-terminal> oh
<RamonMiranda> lo k me preocupa es que no puedo saber que andaba mal, como puedo aprender a instalar una tableta pero bien?
<RamonMiranda> gnome-terminal, hay mucha informacion pero mucho de lo que hablan ni lo entiendo
<RamonMiranda> encima la barra de la izquierda "unity" no se ni como ocultarla
<gnome-terminal> Uff, madre mia...
<RamonMiranda> gnome-terminal, segun leo en foros mucha gente no esta contenta con esa barra, cuales son sus ventajas? hay algun link que me lo explique?
<gnome-terminal> Ni idea
<gnome-terminal> Lo que deja solo una cosa, investigar mas de esos problemas.
<josecreador> ramonmi.... tienes compiz instalado?
<gnome-terminal> Aunque de no aver actualizado tu ubuntu, quisas tendrias menos problemas aunque no te culpo.
<RamonMiranda> antes en el 10.10 si, pero al updatear no lo encuentro, deberia estar, l o veo en el softwfare instalado del center
<RamonMiranda> jaja , ya pero entonces como avanzan los programas? como testeo las nuevas versiones? yo colaboro con los proyectos Mypaint, Krita, Gimp y entendi que era bueno hacer un update
<gnome-terminal> ya veo
<josecreador> en compizconfig hay un plugin llamdo "ubuntu unity plugin" ahi puedes configurar la barra de la izquierda
<RamonMiranda> pero soy ilustrador no programador y todo lo tecnico me cuesta mas
<gnome-terminal> aqui hay una pila de canales que puede ayudarte...
<gnome-terminal> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Gu%C3%ADa_Ubuntu:Portal_de_la_comunidad
<gnome-terminal> Quisas los encuentres, suerte
<SadlyMistaken> Hola ¿Alguna persona con conocimientos de tratamiento de problemas con wireless?
<SadlyMistaken> hasta hace poco Ubuntu no reconocía mi tarjeta wireless (una broadcom) y acaba de surgir una "ayuda", y ya he podido quitar mi tarjeta wifi-usb, para usar la de mi netbook
<SadlyMistaken> funciona fenomenal, pero me he dado cuenta que Firestarter (el cortafuegos) tiene problema con ella..
<SadlyMistaken> sobretodo por que en vez de llamarse wlan0.... se llama eth1
<SadlyMistaken> y no le veo mucho sentido que se llame así, como puedo hacer que se llame wlan0....
<SadlyMistaken> ¿?
<gnome-terminal> Este canal esta mas congelado que mis manos uff que frio...
<gnome-terminal> aqui otros canales hechale un ojo:
<gnome-terminal> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Gu%C3%ADa_Ubuntu:Portal_de_la_comunidad
<SadlyMistaken> pero está congelado porque es verano, y la gente está descansando
<SadlyMistaken> me imagino, no sé.
<SadlyMistaken> en el otro hemisferio es invierno, y si que estan congelados... jajaja
<gnome-terminal> Ja
<PakoTM> wenas
<gnome-terminal> Wena
<flavit> Buenas :D
<gnome-terminal> bueas
<flavit> gnome-terminal, te hago una consulta
<gnome-terminal> dimelo
<flavit> tengo un problema
<flavit> al tratar de descargar virtualbox
<flavit> desde la terminal
<flavit> es mi primer día en ubuntu
<flavit> me está gustando mucho
<gnome-terminal> oh
<gnome-terminal> bien debes actualizar asi...
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get update
<gnome-terminal> luego instala virtualbox
<flavit> :D
<flavit> gracias :)
<gnome-terminal> si no funciona sera este:
<gnome-terminal> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10517115/Instalar-VirtualBox-4-en-Ubuntu-11_04-desde-el-terminal.html
<flavit> Sisi me funcionó
<gnome-terminal> oh? crei que era tranka ero ben por ti
<Sevdalin> buenas
<soporte> buenas
<soporte> tengo este mensaje de error awsetbg: /home/soporte/Imágenes/fondo isn't an existing wallpaper or a valid option.
<RamonMiranda> hola no me aparece la decoracion de ventanas en ubuntu 11.04, iniciando como ubuntu clasico, y tengo instalado compiz desde el software centre
<soporte> como hago para que me reconosca la tilde así como reconoce los espacion con "\ "
<SadlyMistaken> soporte aquí una persona lo arregló: http://www.kitiara.org/Lists-Archives/l-linux-0507/msg00321.html
<SadlyMistaken> leete todos los comentarios, y creo que darás con la solución.
<soporte> ok
<dannyLopez> SadlyMistaken: "Verifica que tienes algo similar en estos dos archivos, ejecuta"
<dannyLopez> locale-gen y reinicia la sesión (o exporta manualmente la
<dannyLopez> variable LANG).
<dannyLopez> todo claro hasta lo de exportar manualmente
<SadlyMistaken> dannyLopez lo del problema de idioma lo tiene "soporte"
<SadlyMistaken> no yo
<dannyLopez> SadlyMistaken: to soy soporte
<dannyLopez> yo*
<SadlyMistaken> uh, pues yo no tengo ni idea de como se exporta la variable LAG
<dannyLopez> ni yo jeje
<SadlyMistaken> yo sólo intenté buscartelo por google... al ver que la gente controlaba en ese foro, pensé que pondrían como hacerlo
<SadlyMistaken> lo siento.
<dannyLopez> ok graciaa
<dannyLopez> gracias*
<dannyLopez> ya exporte manualmente el locale pero la terminal sigue sin reconocerme la tilde
<dannyLopez> :(
<flypp> dannyLopez, he llegado tarde... pero qué locales tienes?
<dannyLopez> flypp: me aparece este error awsetbg: /home/soporte/Imágenes/fondo isn't an existing wallpaper or a valid option.
<flypp> pero si haces un "ls /home/soporte/Imágenes/fondo" lo hace bien, no?
<dannyLopez> voy a ver
<dannyLopez> si
<flypp> pues no es problema de codificación, sino que el binario (programa) que se encarga de leer la configuración de awn no soporta las tildes (eso me imagino a priori)
<dannyLopez> alguna recomndacion
<dannyLopez> ?
<flypp> es que me extraña mucho-muchísimo que no haya ninguna incidencia en google
<flypp> porque todo el mundo pone de fondo de pantalla imágenes que tienen en ~/Imágenes
<flypp> dannyLopez, el archivo de configuración de awn (que no sé cuál es) ... ¿con qué editor lo modificas?
<dannyLopez> awn?
<flypp> lo editas directamente desde la configuración de awn?
<flypp> huy xD
<flypp> no estamos hablando de awn?, qué es awsetbg?
<flypp> ah! awesome
<dannyLopez> si
<dannyLopez> awesome set baggroud
<dannyLopez> creo que así se escrive xD
 * dannyLopez se disculpa por la ortografía
<flypp> dannyLopez, awesome lo configuras editando un texto plano, no?
<dannyLopez> si
<flypp> dannyLopez, haz un "file" de ese archivo
<flypp> file archivodeconfiguración
<dannyLopez> .config/awesome/rc.lua: ASCII English text
<dannyLopez> o del que maneja el tema?
<flypp> no, ése...
<dannyLopez> igual da el mismo resultado jeje
<flypp> siendo ascii... si es de 7 bits, me parece que no se reconocen las tildes
<dannyLopez> pero no hay forma de acerla reconcer?
<dannyLopez> asi como con el espacio que uno pone "\ "
<flypp> me extraña mucho-mucho que nadie tenga el mismo problema
<flypp> dannyLopez, pon "locale" en terminal. ¿Qué codificación usas?
<dannyLopez> como te paso el pastebinit del locale
<flypp> lo más rápido es que instales pastebinit
<flypp> así, para pasar cualquier salida de cualquier comando, pones -> comando | pastebinit
<dannyLopez> por eso
<flypp> locale | pastebinit
<dannyLopez> a ok ok
<flypp> tendrás que tener instalado pastebinit
<dannyLopez> awsetbg no reconoce tilde
<dannyLopez> ooo
<dannyLopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672541/
<dannyLopez> le di mal al copiar xD
<flypp> es_CO es español de Colombia, no?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, /home/soporte/Imágenes/fondo es nua imagen??
<cousteau> *una
<cousteau> y no sería .utf8 y no .UTF-8? o valen las dos?
<dannyLopez> flypp: si
<dannyLopez> cousteau: si
<cousteau> quiero decir, no sería fondo.jpg o algo así?
<dannyLopez> si asi lo tengo
<flypp> /home/soporte/Imágenes/fondo   <- Aquí no aparece la extensión
<dannyLopez> -- You can use your own command to set your wallpaper
<dannyLopez> -- theme.wallpaper_cmd = { "awsetbg /usr/share/awesome/themes/default/background.png" }
<dannyLopez> theme.wallpaper_cmd = { "awsetbg /home/soporte/Imágenes/fondo.jpg" }
<cousteau> si la copias a /tmp y lo sustituyes por /tmp/fondo.jpg funciona?
<dannyLopez> si lo cambio de path si funciona
<dannyLopez> tendre que dejarlo en /home/soporte/fondo.jpg
<cousteau> bien... ahora lo del acento. Lo de theme.wallpaper_cmd = { "awsetbg /home/soporte/Imágenes/fondo.jpg" }, ¿en qué archivo está? ¿Qué codificación tiene ese archivo?
<flypp> dannyLopez, por qué no ejecutas el comando desde terminal?
<flypp> dannyLopez, http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/22/instant%C3%A1nea7.png
<flypp> si lo pones desde terminal te funciona?
<soporte> ups
<dannyLopez> cousteau: me decias
<cousteau> que en qué codificación está el archivo donde pone lo de "Imágenes"
<dannyLopez> si me leen, es que tengo problemas de red
<dannyLopez> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<fzeta> iep!
<esmirlin> chicos cómo puedo eliminar TODAS las cosas de kde que tengo instaladas en mi ordenador¿?
<GridCube> !kde
<kubot> KDE es el entorno gráfico predeterminado en Kubuntu | Soporte en #kubuntu-es | Sitio oficial: http://kde.org (inglés) ver !kde3 o !kde4
<cousteau> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<GridCube> ese era :D
<esmirlin> ahh
<esmirlin> ya iba a sacar las uñas
<esmirlin> :P
<GridCube> probablemente sea >sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> pero no se cuan seguro sea eso
<cousteau> (y sí, aquí se puede hablar de kde, no hace falta ir a #kubuntu (aunque también se puede, pero vamos))
<cousteau> bueno, me retiro un ratejo
<mimecar> esmirlin: ¿has instalado otro entorno antes?
<GridCube> en todo caso >sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
 * GridCube abogando siempre por xubuntu
<esmirlin> mimecar, uso e17, pero no sé qué he instalado que me aparecía el dolphin, konqueror y kpackagekit
<cousteau> y yo por Lubuntu
<mimecar> ok
<esmirlin> he instalado acetoneiso
<esmirlin> y supongo que se me habrán instalado algunas librerías
<esmirlin> eso es lo que quiero borrar, todas esas librerías inservibles y horribles xD
<mimecar> te eliminará acetoneiso
<esmirlin> e17 es mucho más bonito y más rápido que todo kde
<esmirlin> sí sí, no lo necesito ya
<esmirlin> pero existe otro programa similar para gnome¿?
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<esmirlin> es un programa para montar iso
<mimecar> para esa tarea, se puede usar la consola
<mimecar> requiere menos programas auxiliares
<esmirlin> bufff yo no soy muy de consola :S
<esmirlin> vamos que no tengo ni idea quiero decir xD
<GridCube> :P google te puede ayudar
<GridCube> !iso
<kubot> Para montar una imagen ISO utiliza el comando « sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /carpeta/donde/montar » | Con fuseiso: « fuseiso archivo.iso /carpeta » (fuseiso no necesita root pero no está instalado por defecto)
<GridCube> :P simple como un queso
<andres_> Hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar con una cosita
<andres_> es que necesito instalar sony vegas y after effects pero aun no he podido
<andres_> hola
<cousteau> el AE lo conozco, qué hace el Sony Vegas?
<cousteau> (bueno, no lo conozco, pero sé lo que hace)
<cousteau> puedes mirar alternativas. Para editores de vídeo puedes probar el OpenShot, Avidemux, Kino, Kdenlive, o si buscas algo profesional, Cinelerra o Blender
<cousteau> para audio están Audacity y Ardour
<David_17988> alguien conoce una aplicacion o Web para crear "Retratos Robot" mediante plantillas, estilo policia...???
<mimecar> yo no
<David_17988> en ubuntu existe una aplicacion para crear avatares, pero es en plan infantil y de broma, yo me refiero a algo más serio...
<andres_> gracias acabo de hacerlo
<andres_> una pregunta, se pueden instalas desde wine? y como se hace? gracias..
<andres_> hablo de vegas pro y after effects
<David_17988> me voy... ninguna ayuda?
<cousteau> andres_, supongo que se podrá; mira en appdb para ver si van bien en wine
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<cousteau> David_17988, no conozco ninguna
<David_17988> vale gracias, me voy... rebuscaré con google a ver qué tal... chao y gracias a todos... saludos
<andres_> ok, como usar el wine, he tratado de instalarlos desde ahi pero me sale error de archivador.. me podrias explicar
<mimecar> !winehq andres_
<kubot> andres_: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<mimecar> ahí te dirá si el programa está soportado y como se puede instalar
<redcat> hola gente de ubuntu
<redcat> pregunta no hay algun canal que sea especial para arch linux
<m4v> redcat: #archlinux-es
<David_21740> hola, a las 22h hice una pregunta y ya sé la respuesta
<redcat> grasias
<David_21740> entonces nadie me supo responder
<redcat> que cosa david
<lizbeth> Hola. No puedo iniciar mi escritorio desde que hice upgrade a 11.04
<David_21740> pregunté si se podía hacer retratos robots policiales mediante una aplicación o Web
<redcat> oooooohhhhhhhh
<David_21740> la respuesta es que se pueden hacer retratos usando esta Web en Flash: http://flashface.ctapt.de/
<redcat> ohhhhhhhhhhh genial
<David_21740> es súper divertido
<redcat> jajja lo boy a probar
<David_21740> y luego se hace un Copy de Pantalla y se recorta con GIMP... y listo!!!!
<redcat> waw
<redcat> jajjjjjaja que curado
<David_21740> solucionado, espero haber sido util a la comunidad.. salud y buenas noches desde Malaga, Spain
<redcat> neta que lo boy a probar luego que le meta el arch linux ami lap
<David_21740> chao chao chao
<redcat> si claro bye
<redcat> igual llo me retiro
<redcat> chau
<lizbeth> Hola. No puedo iniciar mi escritorio desde que hice upgrade a 11.04
<m4v> !detalles lizbeth
<kubot> lizbeth: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<lizbeth> m4v ¿que detalles necesitan?
<lizbeth> Una computadora hp, el gestor gráfico funciona perfectamente si se inicia desde root.
<lizbeth> Ubunto 10.10 funcionaba bien, 11.04 no.
<m4v> probaste usando el escritorio clásico?
<m4v> ubuntu no tiene root activado
<lizbeth> ¿A que te refieres con escritorio clasico? FailsafeX?
<m4v> !clasico
<kubot> La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<m4v> lo elegís en la pantalla de login
<smok> wenas, no puedo instalar el driver de nvidia oficial, me ocurre exactamente esto, con el mismo log y todo
<smok> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/backtrack-5-beginners-section/42664-nvidia-driver-installing-problem-unable-find-kernel-source-tree.html?langid=4
<lizbeth> m4v no funciona.
<lizbeth> m4v simplemente me rebota al sesion manager.
<irene_Gran> hola pregunta dificil, tengo un samsung wave con bada, quiero actualizar y no hay manera, ayuda si puede ser, gracias
<m4v> lizbeth: estabas usando algún driver de video?
<lizbeth> m4v, el de ati pero no creo que sea el problema pues desde recovery mode cómo root funciona bien.
<lizbeth> m4v, igual y estaria biendesactivarlo. ¿Cómo lo hago?
<m4v> irene_Gran: eso no es un celular? el canal es sobre Ubuntu
<m4v> lizbeth: yo me fijaría de desintalar el driver de ati, seguramente no le debe gustar las actualizaciones
<lizbeth> m4v ¿cómo?
<m4v> lizbeth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<m4v> lizbeth: seguí los pasos que están en "Problem: Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch"
<m4v> lizbeth: eso te debería dejar con el driver libre, que seguramente tiene más chanses de levantar, después puedes probar en reinstalar el driver privativo
<diego> h
 * CanihoJR buenas
<Souchiro> nos leemos despues :D
<n-iCe> Pregunta, diferencia entre amd64 y ia64? y cómo se cuál debo bajar
<cousteau> 64=64
<n-iCe> uh?
<cousteau> si tu pc tiene arquitectura de 64 bits, cualquier versión que se llame nosequé-64 será la buena
<cousteau> x86_64, amd64, 64 bits, etc... a diferencia de i386, i686, x86 o 32 bits
<cousteau> pero "ia64" a mí me suena a nombre de biblioteca
<n-iCe> pero no es que unas son para INTEL y otras AMD?
<n-iCe> Creo que ni sabes
<cousteau> no depende de la marca, depende de la arquitectura
<cousteau> por ejemplo yo tengo un Intel Pentium 4 de 64 bits y uso Ubuntu "amd64"
<cousteau> creo que Debian la llama ia64
<cousteau> hmm, no espera, parece que son distintas
<n-iCe> TE ESTOY DICIENDO
<cousteau> bueno, pues si lo sabes, para qué narices lo preguntas?
<n-iCe> porque acabo de googlear, quería ver si alguien sabía que no entendía bien
<n-iCe> pero ya vi que tú no
<n-iCe> xD
<cousteau> y te ha costado mucho de googlear?
<n-iCe> menos que preguntarte
<n-iCe> :)
<cousteau> lección aprendida
<cousteau> !next
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'next'.
<Ramir00> hola,usuaron alguna vez winamp? bueno como habran visto tiene se puede elegir la ecualizacion ya sea rock, pop, jazz,....................la pregunta es como le agrego estas ecualizaciones a QMMP
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-23
<DavidReza> Hola, alguien me puede decir cómo sé si estoy usando GTK2 o GTK3?
<xangua> a menos que estes usando ubuntu oneiric, no estas usando gtk3
<m4v> seguramente en algún "acerca de gnome" dirá la versión que tienes
<kushba> hola a todos
<kushba> como están !
<alvaro_> hello
<TurKo> AnonOps
<parrot> help
<parrot> alquien sabe porque ubuntu 11.4 no me carga el new escritorio sino el del 10.9
<josue> Hola buenas noches
<josue> alguien sabe como cambiar el correo por defecto evolution a thunderbird en ubuntu 11.04??
<yoymi> bd
<gusan0r> muchachos una pregunta, como borro un paquete de forma definitiva, probé con  apt-get remove paquete, apt-get purge paquete, apt-get clean, aptitude remove , aptitude purge y no lo elimina
<gusan0r> no me digan con el synaptic por favor
<yoymi> gusan0r,  sudo aptitude purge "paquete"
<gusan0r> ya probé pero me fijo
<gusan0r> yoymi, No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<yoymi> marca removed
<yoymi> gusan0r, lo que te dice es que el paquete no esta instalado
<yoymi> si lo tienes instalado borralo a mano
<gusan0r> yoymi, claro me dice que no está instalado pero voy a aplicaciones le doy click y lo abre
<gusan0r> yoymi, me paro en el directorio y rm ?
<gusan0r> eso decis?
<yoymi> entra en nautilus como root buscalo y borralo
<gusan0r> yoymi, ok
<gusan0r> gracias
<gusan0r> yoymi, ya me di cuenta cual era el problema de espacio, tenia un buckup en dos lados de 30 gb el buckup
<yoymi> ok
<gusan0r> yoymi, igual lo borré
<newbie> hola, alguien que ayude?
<newbie> tengo una consulta tengo una Lenovo que se cuelga con Ubuntu, y con W7 no sucede eso...
<newbie> apenas llega a cargar gdm y se congela
<arp-> newbie
<arp-> proba el modo recupracion
<newbie> se congela igual...
<newbie> ya lo intenté
<arp-> incia la Shell solamente
<arp-> en el modo recuperacion
<newbie> el tema es que logré instalarlo correctamente
<arp-> que version
<arp-> ?
<newbie> y tampoco puedo cambiar a consola cuando llega a cargar el gdm
<newbie> 11.04 64 bits
<arp-> ok
<arp-> incia modo recuperacion
<arp-> luego te dara un menu
<arp-> elije la ultima opcion
<arp-> que te dara una shell
<arp-> sin iniciar las X
<newbie> y luego que sugieres?
<arp-> primero prueba eso
<arp-> tienes 1 sola pc
<arp-> ?
<newbie> en este momento asi es, necesito reiniciar
<arp-> ok
<newbie> bueno ahi vamos
<arp-> una vez que te de shell
<arp-> pon: su usuario
<arp-> osea tu nombre de usuario
<arp-> ejemplo: su pepe
<arp-> y te cambiaba de root (#) a tu usuario ($)
<arp-> una vez ahi
<arp-> pon: startx
<arp-> asi inicias las X manualmente
<arp-> en caso que se cuelgue.. vuelvas a reiniciar y vuelves al menu de recuparacion
<arp-> y elejis inciar las X en  modo seguro
<arp-> .
<davidsl_> Hola a todos :)
<arp-> hi
<carnau> ¿Alguien me puede echar un cable configurando el micro para skype? Los menús de preferencias de sonido son un poco confusos en ubuntu.
<carnau> o aunque sea el micro para grabar sonido, sólo puedo grabar si en el menú de opciones selecciono: "Stereo analogic input".
<carnau> pero entonces no oigo los altavoces...
<carnau> ya lo arregé, tenía que estar en duplex!
<Alex30> nick chico_en_forma
<fosco_> buenas
<gema> hola
<gnome-terminal> Hola
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> g
<colguada> hola ubuntues, recurro hoy a su sabiduria
<colguada> tengo ya como lanzar una aplicacion a partid del gdm, cree un script en /usr/sgar/xsessions y todo bien, el ausnto es que quiero lanzar antes el docorador para que este programa no quede pegado en el desktop
 * iUs3r hol -a
<Yoques> Holas
<Yoques> me encuentro con que quiero instalarle un linux a una torre, pero me da problemas con el chipset. Hay algún modo de saber qué es lo que falla y cómo solucionarlo? Se me reinicia solo.
<hashashin> Yoques, cuando arranques el cd dale a F6 en el menu y borra "quiet splash --" de la línea del kernel asi veras todo durante el arranque
<hashashin> Yoques, mirate esto también que hay más opciones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<Ignacio> Hola :D
<Ignacio> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<Ignacio> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<wicope> Yoques: hola, casi lo mismo que hashashin quita "quiet splash" y en su lugar añades "debug" todo sin apóstrofo, una vez que inicies mira /var/log/
<Yoques> muchas gracias a todos
<Yoques> iré probando
<Osmodivs> Hola. ¿Hay alguna forma de convertir 100 archivos .gif a .jpg en la terminal? No quiero convertilos uno por uno
<redcat> buenas discupen tengo una duda
<redcat> quiero crear un dvd de respaldo de mi informacion
<redcat> pero me dice que son 94 gb
<redcat> y no caben en un cd
<redcat> alo que boy es
<redcat> se puede usar mas de un dvd para llenar ese espacio
<redcat> y que no solo quede en uno
<redcat> y si si con que programa
<cousteau> qué info estás respaldando?
<cousteau> sólo tu /home, todo tu disco, toda la imagen del disco...?
<redcat> mi home
<redcat> o bueno
<redcat> mejor dicho todo mi discu duro
<redcat> para pasarlo a mi otra pc
<redcat> :D
<cousteau> cómo estás haciendo el respaldo?
<redcat> por medio de file backup manager
<redcat> pero no hay otra aplicacion par aacerlo
<redcat> y asi pasar todo el respaldo en mas de un disco
<redcat> lla que en uno no creo que se pueda
<cousteau> redcat, este? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/backup-manager
<redcat> creo que si
<hashashin> redcat, el otro disco está vacio? pq si es así seria más rapido conectarlo al equipo con los datos y arrancando con el disco de ubuntu hacer un dd y luego si acaso agrandar las particiones si el disco de destino es más grande...
<cousteau> quizá sea mejor idea hacer backup sólo de home y no de toda la instalación, y luego si eso instalar los programas
<redcat> o bien
<redcat> pero se instalarian todos los programas que tengo en este esquipo
<redcat> para pasarlo ala otra pc
<redcat> sin necesidar de bajarlos nuevamente
<cousteau> además, las herramientas de backup suelen ser para hacer backups periódicos, no para hacer ahora un backup
<cousteau> para eso está cp
<redcat> y como funciona el cp
<redcat> osea lo que quiero es pasar todos los programas que tengo aqui
<redcat> ala otra pc
<redcat> como ase poco le meti ubuntu
<cousteau> redcat, bueno, supongo que eso funcionará si los pcs son idénticos o similares... pero si por ejemplo uno usa 32b y el otro 64, o uno tiene una  configuración de drivers y demás que no funciona en el otro, a lo mejor no
<redcat> y para no tener que instalar todo nuevamente
<redcat> y no hay forma de poder aserlo
<redcat> con alguna aplicacion
<_BUCKY_> hola
<redcat> hey bucky que milagro verte por aqui
<_BUCKY_> milagro ¿?
<_BUCKY_> :P
<cousteau> redcat, no te valdría montar el disco de un pc en el otro? es que así al menos se copiarían los datos más rápido
<_BUCKY_> casi   ke  si  redcat
<redcat> como no entiendo
<cousteau> y no gastarías 20 dvds en hacer la copia
<_BUCKY_> hemos  xarlado alguna vez redcat  ¿?
<cousteau> redcat, quitas el disco duro del ordenador y lo pones en el otro ordenador
<redcat> a osea aguantame bucky osea conectar ambos discos
<redcat> ohhh pero la bronca
<redcat> es que no puedo
<redcat> porque son computadoras distintas
<redcat> osea
<redcat> quiero pasarlo a una lap dell inspiron
<redcat> y esta es hp
<redcat> y mmm creo que no bucky lo desia nomas por cura para que te sientas como en tu casa
<redcat> e.e
<cousteau> ah, laptops... bueno, a lo mejor conectadas en red van más rápido
<redcat> bien
<redcat> pero que aria en ese caso
<redcat> las conecto
<redcat> y luego
<redcat> porque osea quiero pasar todo lo que e instalado aqui ala otra pc porque me tardaria mas en meterselo ala otra
<redcat> los programas temas etc
<cousteau> yo es que de verdad haría una instalación limpia, y luego copiaría el home
<redcat> ohhhhh
<redcat> pues estoy copiando el home aber que pasa
<redcat> pero igual osea conectando ambos discos duros
<redcat> se pueden pasar toda la informacion
<cousteau> cuánto ocupa tu home?
<_BUCKY_> como se  cambia el  tiempo de espera hasta ke se  ejecuta  l aentrada ke tenemos por defecto en  el  grub ¿?
<redcat> aguanta lo ando quemando
<redcat> orita te digo
<redcat> ase rato me pidio 94gb
<redcat> pero creo que no grabe en home
<cousteau> _BUCKY_, edita /etc/default/grub
<cousteau> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<cousteau> lo cambias a lo que quieras
<_BUCKY_> ok  gracias
<cousteau> incluso supongo que se podrá deshabilitar, no sé si cambiándolo a -1 o si comentándolo
<cousteau> después ejecutas   sudo update-grub   y listo
<cousteau> por cierto, para editar /etc/default/grub el comando es   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<_BUCKY_> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  , no vale ¿?
<_BUCKY_> si vaLE
<cousteau> mejor usa gksudo
<cousteau> que si ejecutas aplicaciones gráficas con sudo pasan cosas raras
<cousteau> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<sabayonuser> Hola
<sabayonuser> un saludo desde Palma de Mallorca. España
<_BUCKY_> tarde  kubot  :/
<_BUCKY_> cousteau,  sabes si es posible importar  los marcadores o favoritos  del  navegador  de un  sisema a otro ¿?
<cousteau> _BUCKY_, al instalar ubuntu creo que se puede
<cousteau> o al menos los de firefox
<_BUCKY_> solo en el  momento  de la instalacion ¿?
<cousteau> y en win se puede importar de ie a firefox
<_BUCKY_> si si
<_BUCKY_> pero kiero de firefox de  windows a  firefox de ubuntu
<cousteau> mira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/TransferringFilesAndSettings#Importing%20browser%20bookmarks
<glud> Buenas tardes, tengo una duda respecto a una conexión SSH reversa, quiero dejar abierta una conexión ssh reversa es decir Servidor->Cliente, y luego conectarme desde el Cliente->Servidor, pero de tal manera que el servidor no pueda ejecutar nada en el cliente. No sé si creando un usuario con otro interprete diferente a bash, o como mas se podría hacer
<cousteau> _BUCKY_, de todas formas no sé si funciona
<_BUCKY_> no  me vasa adar nada en  español  cousteau  ¿?
<_BUCKY_> xd
<cousteau> _BUCKY_, sí
<cousteau> www.google.es
<_BUCKY_> jajajajaja
<_BUCKY_> asias ^^
<_BUCKY_> cousteau,  si no  me llegas  a dar  lo de  google... :/
<_BUCKY_> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Compartir_marcadores_de_Firefox_entre_Windows_y_Ubuntu
<cousteau> bueno, si es de firefox a firefox es más fácil que de IE a firefox
<_BUCKY_> BUCKY_> pero kiero de firefox de  windows a  firefox de ubuntu
<cousteau> _BUCKY_, bueno, pues eso es más fácil que de IE de Windows a Firefox de Linux
<_BUCKY_> :)
<cousteau> en Organizar marcadores se debería poder
<cousteau> taluego
<dannyLopez> buenas, donde o como se llama el plug o el add para cambiarle el idioma a FF 6?
<dannyLopez> ¬¬_j
<dannyLopez> buenas, donde o como se llama el plug o el add para cambiarle el idioma a FF 6?
<yzorrilla> Buenas alguien podría indicarme u orientarme en cómo en encriptar el contenido de un script; es decir, que el contenido de un script bash se encuentre cifrado y aún así poder ejecutarlo.
<yzorrilla> La finalidad: cifrar algunos password que tendrá el mismo.
<mimecar> haz que el script use el deposito de claves de gnome
<cousteau> yzorrilla, de todas formas piensa que no se puede hacer un script encriptado que no necesite contraseña para desencriptarse
<yzorrilla> Bueno lo que pasa es que las contraseñas serían de equipos remotos y sólo quería evitar que los datos quedaran como texto plano.
<yzorrilla> O si me recomiendan otra cosa..
<yzorrilla> En el equipo no tengo entorno gráfico mimecar.
<mimecar> si es para guardar contraseñas usa el deposito de claves
<mimecar> aparte del interfaz de usuario me parece que tienes un interfaz de consola
<mimecar> eso o cifra el contenido con un programa como truecrupt
<mimecar> truecrypt
<cousteau> yo sé que se puede hacer que un .sh tenga contenido binario (un tar.gz, por ejemplo)
<yzorrilla> Eso es lo que quiero mimecar... cifrar el contenido de un archivo (script) y luego ejecutarlo desde el cron.
<cousteau> se podría hacer que ese contenido binario fuese otro .sh, y que estuviera encriptado con gpg, por ejemplo
<yzorrilla> Eso coustea..!
<mimecar> no
<yzorrilla> Que pudiese tener mi script en binario.
<mimecar> si lo tienes cifrado, en algún sitio tienes que poner las contraseñas
<yzorrilla> Aja.
<cousteau> mimecar, yo estaba pensando en que fuese interactivo
<mimecar> al archivo cifrado no accedes sin una contraseña
<cousteau> yzorrilla, qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<yzorrilla> Eso que mencionas me parece atractivo
<yzorrilla> Si necesitara una contraseña para ejecutar el encriptado no importa
<yzorrilla> Esa la podría compartir, las que no quiero compartir son las del otro archivo.
<cousteau> para qué quieres encriptar un archivo que se va a ejecutar automáticamente?
<mimecar> yzorrilla: la contraseña permite acceder a todo el archivo cifrado
<yzorrilla> Porque el equipo es administrado por varios administradores
<yzorrilla> Te entiendo mimecar.
<yzorrilla> No es lo que quiero.
<cousteau> yzorrilla, eso a mí no me cuadra
<yzorrilla> Fíjense:
<cousteau> normalmente hay un único administrador, lo que viene siendo root o sudo (o si hay varios, se supone que se llevan bien)
<yzorrilla> Realicé un script que realiza algunas tareas y en el mismo coloco algunas contraseñas mías.
<cousteau> bien, más o menos entiendo
<ask123> que es modo verbose cuando uno crea un tar?
<cousteau> son contraseñas de correo o algo?
<cousteau> ask123, decir muchas cosas
<cousteau> supongo que informar por cada uno de los archivos que se crea
<yzorrilla> Es para conectarse a otros equipos.
<yzorrilla> Y para almacenar respaldos.
<yzorrilla> Por eso es compartido.
<cousteau> quizá deberías tener en esos otros equipos las cosas seguras, por ejemplo algún tipo de servicio que espere que en el primer equipo se envíe algún mensaje al otro equipo, y entonces actuar
<yzorrilla> Una vez vi que un archivo de configuración de los módem inalámbricos llaman a un script que está en vinario.
<cousteau> "binario" != "encriptado", puede estar compilado
<yzorrilla> Eso es más o menos lo que quiero pero no sabía por donde empezar a documentarme.
<cousteau> bueno, aprender C
<cousteau> pero me parece que en C las cadenas están en texto plano incluso después de compilar
<yzorrilla> Entiendo. Yo he usado otro lenguaje en mi script.
<_BUCKY_> gracias por todo , hasta luego !
<cousteau> en serio, yo lo que haría sería hacer un script en el ordenador remoto que escuche comandos del ordenador que ejecuta cron
<cousteau> yzorrilla, o haz un usuario extra en el ordenador remoto
<cousteau> que se llame "remoto" y que no tenga permisos para nada salvo para lo de actualizar o lo que sea
<yzorrilla> Lo he hecho y está restringido en uno pero desde allí se conectará a equipos cisco con un usuario que también está restringido.
<cousteau> o que sea el ordenador remoto el que se conecte al servidor y haga las copias de seguridad, usando rsync o lo que sea
<yzorrilla> Lo que pasa es que al compartir esa clave cualquier podría conectarse
<cousteau> yzorrilla, qué hace el script exactamente?
<yzorrilla> No haría casi nada pero quería disminuir al máximo todo.
<mimecar> haz que la conexión solo sea posible con un usuario
<yzorrilla> Se conecta a los equipos y hace una copia de seguridad.
<cousteau> con rsync?
<yzorrilla> expect.
<yzorrilla> Vía ssh
<yzorrilla> scp
<cousteau> yzorrilla, dale la vuelta al script
<mimecar> haz que el ordenador remoto ejecute con cron las copias
<cousteau> que sea el ordenador que quieres copiar el que copie al servidor
<yzorrilla> Lo había pensado.
<yzorrilla> Pero la IOS de los equipos cisco (Lado oscuro) no es tan flexible.
<yzorrilla> Y mi script nos podría ayudar con algunas otras tareas.
<cousteau> bueno, la cosa es así: Si un script se ejecuta automáticamente, y ejecuta una contraseña, es que ese script no está encriptado, o si lo está cualquier persona con acceso al ordenador lo puede desencriptar
<ask123> que diferencias hay entre gzip y bzip2?
<cousteau> ask123, bz2 comprime más pero es muy lento
<ask123> gracias cousteau
<josecreador> alguien sebe de algún tablet donde pueda instalar ubuntu que sea bueno, bonito y barato
<yzorrilla> Le daré la vuelta a ver, muchas gracias cousteau mimecar.
<cousteau> josecreador, a lo mejor el ePad
<cousteau> josecreador, hace tiempo oí hablar de un miniordenador con Ubuntu que iba a costar 100$
<cousteau> josecreador, ahora que he googleado, creo que no se puede, porque ubuntu no está disponible para procesadores ARM
<cousteau> en todo caso debian
<josecreador> yo decia algo como esto http://www.pccomponentes.com/bq_darwin_8_4__8gb_wifi.html pero no se si se puede acceder a la bios para instalarle ubuntu o alguna otra distro
<cousteau> ya te digo yo que en un ARM no irá... a lo mejor Debian, o una versión de Ubuntu para ARM (no hay ninguna oficial)
<mimecar> josecreador: el bq darwin lleva Android
<josecreador> ya, ya lo se
<mimecar> no se si podrás modificarlo sin que te afecte a la garantía
<josecreador> ya, dichosa garantia.
<mimecar> tu compras un dispositivo que lleva un sistema operativo
<mimecar> en un tablet no lo se, pero en móviles tienes que meter un cargador para instalar otra rom
<josecreador> yo solo quiero saber de alguna tablet que se pueda acceder al bios
<josecreador> despues ya me las arreglo yo
<mimecar> puedes entrar en modo de "recuperación"
<cousteau> josecreador, acabo de ver un vídeo en youtube de un tablet chino con ubuntu
<cousteau> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEhetGMWVdI
<mimecar> josecreador: será mejor pasar la conversación del table al canal de offtopic
<josecreador> vale, gracias a todos.
<glud> sopas
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> recurro a su sabiduria
<seyacat> necesito hacer que los usb que conecte en una maquina cliente sea accesible en el sevidor
<seyacat> estaba probando usbip, pero no me fue bien
<olibook-01> hola
<olibook-01> buenas tardes
<seyacat> hola
<RagnaroK_> ?
<redcat> buenas
<redcat> ase rato preguntaba aserca de como aser una copia de seguridad
<RagnaroK_> buenas
<redcat> mi pregunta ahora es osea es posible aser una copia de seguridad osea un iso
<redcat> para pasarlo a la otra pc
<RagnaroK_> especifica mejor
<redcat> osea todas las instalaciones y documentos importantes de aqui pasarlas  a un iso como copia de seguridad
<redcat> debido a que ase poco en mi lap instale ubuntu
<redcat> y pues para no estar instalando todo otravez
<redcat> con la copia de seguridad me ahorre tiempo
<RagnaroK_> que S.O. utilizas?
<redcat> ubuntu 11.04
<josecreador> prueba con partimage hace copias de particiones completas
<josecreador> y puedes guardarlas donde quieras
<redcat> pero mm funciona de la forma en que digo
<redcat> porque osea estaba grabandolo en un dvd y me dice que no tiene espacio
<redcat> y para no utilisar 20 dvds
<josecreador> partimage te crea images del tamaño que quieras
<redcat> ohh genial tambien copias de seguridad
<xangua> si lo que quieres es una copia de tus datos mejor consigue otro disco duro
<redcat> lla men pero osea quiero pasar los temas e instalaciones ala otra pc para no tener que aserlo de nuevo me explico
<josecreador> si, particiones, tablas de particiones de hd o pendrives
<redcat> genial
<redcat> me checarw
<olibook-011> hola es la primera vez que escrivo en un chat , tengo 56 años
<RagnaroK_> Bienvenido
<ivedci89> abuelo, bienvenido!
<redcat> seee sea usted bienvenido señor
<redcat> jojo
<olibook-011> en facebook soy abuelos amor
<redcat> jaja anotado
<josecreador> preguntas preguntas. esto no es face....
<redcat> mm por el momento ando bajando el partimage
<redcat> olles josecreador pero ese se ejecuta desde la terminal
<josecreador> yo lo hago con knoppix, me va mejor
<RagnaroK_> desde el livecd de Knoppix?
<josecreador> si
<RagnaroK_> la verdad que es la mejor distro live que vi de GNU/LINUX
<redcat> knoppix
<redcat> waw apoco
<RagnaroK_> aunque todavía no he visto la versión 6
<RagnaroK_> Samity es bastante buena
<josecreador> si hay version 6 la 6.7 actualmente
<RagnaroK_> es una pena que no disponga de una conexión ADSL
<dannyLopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673418/
<RagnaroK_> aún así me haré con ella
<dannyLopez> ayudin pinguin plis
<dannyLopez> al pastebinit le falo el ultimo pedazo que dice así E: Paquetes rotos
<Marot77> Buenas.
<RagnaroK_> Buenas
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> ^
<dannyLopez> ^^
<Marot77> ¿Que tal va por aquí?
<RagnaroK_> viendo el paisaje después de casi una década
<Marot77> ¿Que sabeis sobre los drivers de las tarjetas gráficas intel Sandy Bridge?
<XeXa> ayuda!!
<XeXa> ayuda!!
<XeXa> kiero sacar el jugo a mi laptop pero no se como? uso ubuntu 10.10
<josecreador> depende que jugo
<XeXa> ahaha
<XeXa> tengo una compaq cq40-320la
<XeXa> pero no se como aprovexar al maximo la tarjeta de video
<XeXa> y sobretodo como usar wine
<Itxshell> XeXa: ya usaste PlayOnLinux?
<Itxshell> lee el manual es mas sencillo que wine
<XeXa> sip
<XeXa> bno
<XeXa> algo he usado
<XeXa> emm
<XeXa> pero en donde leo el manual
<jose_luis_torren> aca jose luis para servirles
<ivedci89> HOLOA ana
<ivedci89> ANA!
<olibook-01> es la primera vez que uso el chat de ubuntu, soy Ana ,tengo una hermosa familia ha la cual adoro. hojala tu tambien la tengas...
<ivedci89> yo puedo escribirte por aca abuela!, o tambien... por una conversacion privada mira:
<josecreador> oooooh.... yo tambien
<josecreador> sarcasmo
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-24
<x4v10x> hola nadie habla
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<x4v10x> buenas
<m4v> x4v10x: el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jonathanhc> es cierto que mint ya es mas popular que ubuntu
<m4v> jonathanhc: el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dimas_> guenas
<dimas_> !rules
<kubot> Los lineamientos para usar los canales Ubuntu pueden encontrarse en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines/Es
<marti1125> hola
<marti1125> :D
<marti1125> me ayudan
<marti1125> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de video
<marti1125> mi pantalla parpadea
<Itxshell> revisa los cables
<marti1125> es una laptop
<marti1125> mi tarjeta de video es ati
<Itxshell> ve a servicio técnico por la garantia
<marti1125> oO
<marti1125> no sera
<marti1125> la tarjeta de video
<marti1125> porque es primera vez que esta asi
<marti1125> http://linuxlizate.blogspot.com/2011/06/solucion-de-problemas-en-ubuntu-1104.html
<marti1125> encontre esa solucion espero que funcione
<Itxshell> jajaja
<marti1125> de que te ries ??
<marti1125> Buenas :D
<dbdii407> buenas.
<CrOnOs2000> hola
<marti1125> aca incorporandome al nuevo ubuntu 11.04 :D
<marti1125> estaba en 10.04
<marti1125> una pregunta como agrego un icono al unity
<CrOnOs2000> ni idea yo cambie a 11.04 hace poco y dure en unity como 30 minutos hasta saber que podia tener la vista clasica :D
<marti1125> jajajaj
<marti1125> como hago para pasar a la vista clasica?
<dbdii407> No puedo creer que yo pueda entender español....
<CrOnOs2000> al iniciar sesion hay una opcion abajo a la derecha escoges clasica y se queda asi
<marti1125> asha
<marti1125> gracias :D
<marti1125> tengo problema con la webcam
<marti1125> la tengo al reves
<dbdii407> debe arreglar esa.. ;)
<marti1125> jajaj
<marti1125> estoy en eso
<marti1125> oO!!
<marti1125> tengo mi webcam al reves ni el 4l2ucp tiene la opcion de flip
<carnau> ¿Que opciones de rsync hay que poner para hacer una copia exacta(un clon) de dos directorios?
<m4v> carnau: --archive, mira el man de rsync
<carnau> m4v, ya probé con el -a pero no me acaba de ir bien, supongo que siendo una aplicación es algo más complicado. Gracias de todos modos ;)
<m4v> carnau: lo acabo de usar con "rsync -av ~/home/Desktop /tmp" y me crea una copia exacta de mi escritorio en /tmp
<carnau> m4v, si si, a mi también para documentos me ha funcionado, pero el directorio que quiero sincronizar contiene dentro una aplicación, y no acaba de ir bien.
<m4v> que es "no acaba de ir bien"?
<m4v> carnau: "cp -a" es otra forma de clonar un dir
<m4v> me fuí a estudiar.
<carnau> m4v, conoces Zimbra? Quiero clonarlo para tener un entorno de pruebas. El "no acaba de ir bien", es que hay servicios que al arrancarlos se quedan medio muertos, y no puedo acceder a la aplicación.
<cousteau> carnau, si copias un directorio que tiene un ejecutable, y luego ejecutas ese ejecutable en el directorio copiado, a lo mejor no se ejecuta bien al estar en una ruta diferente
<carnau> cousteau, siendo el mismo path, con el mismo usuario/grupo y los mismos permisos, debería.
<cousteau> es decir, haces una copia del directorio a otro sitio, luego del otro sitio otra vez al primero, y falla?
<hashashin> carnau, igual lo que quieres hacer te convendria un chroot con esa aplicacion solamente, si lo que quieres es "aislarla" para hacer pruebas, igual lo que le faltan son la librerias que use el programilla o como dice cousteau los paths al cambiarlos falla
<hashashin> carnau, http://www.zimbra.com/forums/installation/3069-running-chroot.html aquí en el segundo comentario explica como hacerlo
<carnau> hashashin, yo hago rsync sobre ssh y lo envío a una máquina virtual. Así no toco el sistema que tengo en producción, y me puedo llevar mi máquina donde quiera. Gracias de todos modos ;)
<hashashin> carnau, y en la virtual tienes instaladas las dependencias de zimbra? librerias o lo que sea que necesite
<carnau> hashashin, todo todo. Yo creo que hay algo que no se sincroniza bien. Bueno, ya le echaré un ojo. Me voy a comer que es tarde. Gracias ;)
<SrTW> Hola. Por favor, me pueden decir cuál es el paquete en Ubuntu para instalar mono y correr aplicaciones .exe compiladas en C de Windows? Graciaas :3
<omikron4> se llama wine SrTW  sudo apt-get install -y wine
<SrTW> ya he probado wine
<SrTW> pero utilizo hooks y no me van en wine
<omikron4> pues dentro de wine.. puedes ver winetricks.. mira a ver si te sirve SrTW
<SrTW> winetricks?
<omikron4> sip
<SrTW> cómo dices?
<SrTW> ah, un script .. thx
<dannyLopez> por que no puedo instalar kazam?
<dannyLopez> me da un error de unos paquetes virtuales
<dannyLopez> baje los repos a maverick a ver si así pero ni así puedo instalarlo :(
<omikron4> que es kazam dannyLopez?
<dannyLopez> omikron4: es un grabador de escritorio
<SrTW> omikron4: hay alguna forma de saber qué le digo a winetricks? no tengo ni idea de lo que necesita... Yo sólo sé que utiliza unas DLLs de win...
<omikron4> intenta con recordmydesktop. ya use kazam ahora que me acuerdo, me dijeron que tenia mas calidad pero me gusta mas recordmydesktop
<omikron4> SrTW: si no sabes que dll necesitas.. mala cosa es
<omikron4> lo unico que te queda.. SrTW es poner todos los DLL de windows a wine system
<SrTW> xD, y cómo lo hago?
<SrTW> Configurar wine --> Librerías ?
<omikron4> boton derecho.. copiar.. ve a la carpeta de wine dosdevice c: y en la carpeta system32 pegar
<omikron4> es decir SrTW lo mismo que tienes en win  ponerlo en wine
<SrTW> omikron4: okey, entonces sería copiar las DLLs de Windows aquí: ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows$ ?
<omikron4> SrTW: en todo caso seria en c:windows/system32
<SrTW> ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/system32$*
<SrTW> x) sep
<omikron4> o donde vayan las dll
<SrTW> grax, voy a probar
<SrTW> van ahí..
<omikron4> tu mira primero en win.. donde van
<omikron4> y haces lo mismo para wine
<omikron4> porque hay algunos que van en una carpeta llamada DLL
<omikron4> pero como ya no me acuerdo de win.. no se decirte con exactitud SrTW
<omikron4> y si al final no sabes como.. pues virtualbox no esta mal para instalar makinas virtuales.. con el hardware del host
<dannyLopez> omikron4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673809/
<dannyLopez> soporte
<dannyLopez> oporte
<dannyLopez> soporte
<omikron4> dannyLopez: porque no se te instalo lo que te falta
<SrTW> omikron4: graax :), lo acabo de debuggear para ver qué DLLs utiliza... No, si yo utilizo VirtualBox, pero me apetecía correr algún programita que hago para win
<dannyLopez> la verdad no se, estoy haciendolo con aptitude para que me satisfaga las dependencias
<omikron4> SrTW: es que no todos funcionan con wine
<omikron4> dannyLopez: para las dependencias.. sudo apt-get -f install
<omikron4> si algo no se instalo correctamente.. o se quedo a medias.. reiniciar..entrar en modo recovery con netroot, es decir.. como root con derechos de administrador... dpkg --configure -a y despues... apt-get -f install.. y reiniciar
<dannyLopez> ok omikron4 , ya regreso, me paso para gnome
<SrTW> omikron4: estaban todas las DLLs, qué peniita, y con MOno no podría?
<gnome-terminal> Hey, que opinan de debian squeeze, mejor que ubuntu?
<omikron4> ahi no te puedo decir.. pues cuando hablan de windows me da como un reuma que me obliga a doblar el codo.. y me sale alto el dedo corazon... no se que sera.. pero parece cosa de la edad SrTW
<SrTW> xD
<omikron4> y no le tengo mania a win.. de hecho yo empece con DOS 5.1 alla por el año 92.. pero cuando tuve un problema y tenia que pagar solo por recuperar como que me dio un sincope.. sabiendo que habia pagado licencia y tenia que volver a pagar.. SrTW
<gnome-terminal> y estan felices de pasar a lado de la luz (Linux)
<omikron4> bueno. gnome-terminal a veces tengo que usar win en la netbook de mi hijo porque el tema de las administraciones con el certificado digital aun no me funciona bien.. porque estos bajada-de-pantalones del estado aun trabajan con win.. y eso que prometieron usar software libre para ahorrarse tanto como para garantizar las pensiones de los jubilados de por vida
<gnome-terminal> see ps
<omikron4> sin embargo, una vez lo exporto a un archivo protegido con contraseña ya lo puedo usar en linux
<gnome-terminal> bien po ti :D
<omikron4> gnome-terminal: en ubuntu te aconsejaran poner ubuntu.. porque esta basado en la ultima version estabble de debian.. es decir squeeze
<omikron4> por lo tanto.. eso es lo que te aconsejo.. ubuntu
<omikron4> tu debes decidir si te pones a mama o al hijo, jajajaja
<omikron4> con debian.. tienes debian.. con ubuntu.. tienes debian y ubuntu.. bueno.. os dejo..chaus
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> alguien sabe donde puedo bajar cliente openvpn para ubuntu 11.4?
<rengo> por que no esta repos ubuntu
<hashashin> rengo, sí que está https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/openvpn
<rengo> ok ahoralo agrego gracias
<rengo> has ponerle ppa antes lauchpad?
<rengo> hashashin:  no me deja como lo pongo?
<rengo> como gagrego ese repo?
<rengo> *agrego
<hashashin> rengo, apt-get install openvpn deberia bastar, está en el oficial
<rengo> hashashin: yo no tengo.
<rengo> por eso pregunto como agrego esa repo?
<dbdii407> google
<rengo> estoy buscando no lo encutro
<dbdii407> realmente?
<dbdii407> http://www.cristalab.com/tutoriales/configurar-e-instalar-repositorios-de-ubuntu-c156l/
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> consulta, tengo un .doc o un .xls y lo quiero mandar a imprimir desde consola, hay alguna serie de parametros a pasarle al comando lp para tal tarea ?
<hashashin> fij0, creo que lp sólo acepta txt, pdf y la mayoria de formatos de imagen
<hashashin> por txt = archivos de texto simple
<fij0> hashashin, se te ocurre q se puede hacer en este caso ?
<hashashin> imprimir desde el programa que creó el archivo es la primera que me viene a la cabeza, o mirar si hay algun conversor de .doc a txt a imagen o pdf/ps y lo mismo para xls, y pasarlo antes de imprimir, pero ni idea XD
<cousteau> fij0, a lo mejor el comando `ooffice` tiene opción para eso
<cousteau> desde luego se puede convertir a pdf y luego imprimirlo, pero probablemente te puedas ahorrar el paso
<cousteau> me voy, chau
<hdeza> buen dia
<hdeza> amigos
<rengo> como agrego credenciales cliente vpn trae ubuntu o sigo intentado bajarme cliente openvpn de ubuntu
<hdeza> alguien que sea dasarrollador
<hdeza> php, java
<hdeza> mysql
<hdeza> oracle
<hdeza> c
<rengo1> necesito cliente openvpn para ubuntu poner credenciales
<rengo1> sabes donde hay .deb exite?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, tenia compiz activo, y durante una presentacion de impress le puse a uno de mi paneles que se esconda automaticamente y ahora no me funcionan los paneles... no lo puedo visualizar bien a uno y el otro ni aparece...
<tutuca>  /join #mapa76
<andres_> hola, quisiera que alguien me dijera si existe otra aplicacion como el wine o mejor.. gracias de antemano
<mediapinta> Hola. Tengo un problema con Gwibber: Tengo configuradas 3 cuentas de Twitter, pero en la vista general sólo veo los "replies" de la primera...
<gnome-terminal> Play on Linux, andres
<g3ek0o> 3 cuentas para que tantas con una basta
<gnome-terminal> Eso no importa, entra a paraisolinux.com
<gnome-terminal> Creo aver visto eso en alguna parte...
<gnome-terminal> de esa web
<gnome-terminal> suerte
<mediapinta> g3ek0o: tengo tres cuentas por que las uso y para eso está Gwibber, no? ;)
<gnome-terminal> Si es posible ver 3 cuentas a la vez
<andres_> gracias gnomo, pero como se usa para instalar un programa?
<andres_> hablo de play on linux
<gnome-terminal> espera..
<gnome-terminal> Aplicaciones>Centro de software de ubuntu
<gnome-terminal> Playonlinux en el buscador
<andres_> ya lo tengo
<andres_> pero parece como si fuera de juegos no mas
<andres_> es que no se como instalar un programa
<gnome-terminal> sirve para otras cosas mas
<gnome-terminal> como instalar cosas de windows :S
<andres_> si
<andres_> gracias
<gnome-terminal> un problema resuelto :)
<andres_> la verdad trabajo en produccion de medios y diseño y la verdad no corre ni corel, after effects, sony vegas etc etc etc...
<gnome-terminal> Una vez instalado buscar esas aplicaciones de windows por el buscador quisas encuentres algunos
<andres_> instalado cual= el playonlinux? es que en wine no me corre nada de esos
<gnome-terminal> ... Si
<gnome-terminal> Otra forma de acerlo es por la terminak
<gnome-terminal> "Terminal"
<andres_> si lo he intendado pero es un poco mas complejo
<andres_> me podrias decir como lo busco para que me den los codigos correctos
<gnome-terminal> Aver...
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<andres_> mmm si ya lo tengo..
<gnome-terminal> Escribirlo en la consola
<andres_> pero lo que no he podido es instalar desde ese programa
<andres_> lo que quiero es poder instalar los programas que manejo en w en ubuntu
<gnome-terminal> Que programa tienes pensado instalar?
<andres_> lo de la terminal necesito toedos los codigos y procedimientos para instalar los programas de produccion y diseño
<andres_> after effects
<andres_> sony vegas
<andres_> corel draw15
<andres_> flash media encoder
<andres_> broadcasterstudio pro
<gnome-terminal> Intenta clic derecho junto con el programa que quieres instalar luego el programa Wine o PlayonLinux
<andres_> si ya lo hice
<andres_> bueno voy a hacer otra cosa a ver.. te agradezco mucho Gnomo depronto al rato te pido nuevamente ayuda
<andres_> muchhas gracias hermano
<gnome-terminal> d-.-b
<gnome-terminal> De nada, andale :)
<SadlyMistaken>  Holaaaaaaaaaa, tengo 44GB de disco duro  libre y cuando voy a instalar un programa/juego en wine va y me dice que sólo tengo 30MB libres... Pero si tengo 44GB!!
<ELETRONICO> xd
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, de cuánto es tu disco?
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau ya lo he arreglado
<cousteau> y qué era? la config de wine?
<SadlyMistaken> es un fallo de wine en la version WINDOWS XP en cuanto lo cambias a WINDOWS 98 funciona bien.
<cousteau> es que hace tiempo que no lo uso
<cousteau> hm, ¿qué versión de wine es? a lo mejor te interesa ponerte la 1.3.algo
<SadlyMistaken> pos eso... una chorrada más de WINE:.. pa joder a las personas nostalgicas que quieren jugar juegos antiguos..
<SadlyMistaken> es la 1.2.2.
<cousteau> será un bug
<cousteau> por eso decía que a lo mejor si te pones una versión más moderna se soluciona
<SadlyMistaken> no se, lo pone en inglés en la web  de wine ,por eso no lo encontraba.
<SadlyMistaken> si ,puede ser, pero tendría que desinstalar y reinstalar 2 programas que ya tengo "agustito"
<cousteau> no necesariamente, sólo actualizar wine
<cousteau> lo que tengas instalado se conserva
<cousteau> incluso si desinstalas wine y lo vuelves a instalar
<White_Rabbit>  irc.irc-hispano.org
<josealberto> Antes que todo, un saludo comunidad, hace unas semanas atras consulte de como subir mi memoria de intercambio, resulto que no tenia particion swap, asi que trate de ridemensionar la de winxp pero no logre(tenia error el disco) formate la particion y deje un espacio asignado para el swap, consulto como hago para que ubuntu me lo reconosco,,, dejo pantallazo de fdisk -ls
<josealberto> http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CYl/
<josealberto> Hola!!
<josealberto> mimecar hola, tu me ayudaste hace unas semanas con el tema swap, ya hice lo recomendado, por favor me puedes ayudar con lo que sigue!?
<mimecar> no tengo a mano la línea que tienes que poner en el fstab para montar la partición
<josealberto> ok, gracias!
<Ramir00> tengo problemas para instalar vlc........fallo al obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.814-4_i386.deb....................404 not found
<mimecar> cambia de repositorio Ramir00
<Ramir00> previo a eso me tira lo siguiente.......algunos de los paquetes no se han podido obtener del servidor/es........?seguro que quieere continuar, ignorando esos paquetes?
<Ramir00> como cambio de repositorios? lo actualizo?
<mimecar> entro en el centro de software, menú editar, orígenes de software
<Ramir00> estas leyendo de la homepage
<mimecar> ?
<Ramir00> que la pagina de vlc dice que me asegure que -en settings este marcado universe para instalar
<mimecar> ¿has cambiado el repositorio que estas usando?
<Ramir00> no
<Ramir00> estoy en synaptic
<mimecar> si usas synaptic, tendrás que buscar la forma de cambiar el repositorio
<Ramir00> estoy  en repositorios
<Ramir00> http://www.debianadmin.com/simple-package-management-with-synaptic-package-manager-in-ubuntu.html       mira!!
<mimecar> ¿por que no usas el centro de software?
<Ramir00> mimecar llego al mismo lugar==>>> cS-origenes
<mimecar> como quieras
<Ramir00> y que hago???
<Ramir00> marco actualizaciones no publicadas?
<mimecar> cambia el repositorio que estas usando, no puedes usar el de Argentina
<Ramir00> no me revises la ip
<Ramir00> elijo principal
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿que dices de revisar la ip?
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿registrarte?
<mimecar> Ramir00: puedes pedir un "cloak" en el canal de freenode (si no recuerdo mal)
<Ramir00> para el que use qmmp y quiera instalar el equalizer preset de winamp, tiene que cargar el archivo winamp.q1 esta en versiones anteriores a las 5.x
<fzeta> iep, buenas!
<josealberto> Hola por si le sirve a alguien con mi problema de swap aca les dejo un link el cual me ayudo a solucionar http://patagonianuser.blogspot.com/2007/08/montar-particin-swap.html
<Ramir00> para ubuntu 10.10 un procesador de cuanto es lo ideal
<Ramir00> 2ghz?
<Ramir00> o doble nucleoo
<josealberto> Ramir00 yo uso ubuntu 11.04 con procesador  AMD SEMPROM 3000+ y 1gb ram
<josealberto> y va bien,,,
<Ramir00> josealberto yo a mi sempron 2800 lo converti en un 3000+, entonces me falta 512 ram mas
<Ramir00> para 1.5gb de ram cuanto de swap, 1gb?
<mimecar> 1.5 mínimo
<mimecar> si quieres usar la hibernación
<Ramir00> se ven
<unknow> Buenas tardes!
<SadlyMistaken> hola Heyoka
<Heyoka> hola
<xexa> ola! kisiera saber q debo installar para usar bn bn el wine
<eliricci> hola comunidad , como puedo hacer para habilitar el microfono de mi compu?
<dash_> Realmente la T.I puede ayudar a que una empresa sea mas agil
<dash_> Realmente la T.I puede ayudar a que una empresa sea mas agil
<xexa> lo del microfono
<xexa> ya te resolvieron la duda??
<brian> Hola
<omikron4> holas Guest81192
<Cuervo_> Buenas, un saludo a todos
<Cuervo_> Tengo un problema con Nautilus-elementary en Ubuntu
<Cuervo_> Es que no se me previsualizan los videos, como el Nautilus anterior o KDE, con el ffmpegthumbnailer
<Cuervo_> ¿Alguien sabe como activar vista previa de los videos en Nautilus-elementary?
<Cuervo_> Gracias.
<Cuervo_> ¿ALguien le ha pasado lo mismo?
<Cuervo_> Listo! Solo tenia que instalar el ffmpeg
<Cuervo_> Igual, gracias si pensaban responder :P
<josecreador> de nada
<eliricci> hola comunidad ubuntu,¿ como puedo hacer para instalar mi micrófono de mi  compu?.
<Sagra> buenas gente
<Sagra> alguien despierto?
<ivedci89> eliricci:  cuando preguntes en la comunidad y quieres
<ivedci89> respuesta rapida
<Sagra> veo que si
<Sagra> expongo
<Sagra> Mi problema es que no consigo tener conectados el monitor y una television por hdmi y que se escuche el sonido a traves de la tv
<Sagra> si conecto solamente la television se escucha perfectamente
<Sagra> pero si conecto monitor+hdmi pierdo el sonido en la tv
<marti1125> buenas :D
<ivedci89> buenas marti1125
<marti1125> algun desarrollador
<marti1125> xD
<triviox> Buenas noches/tardes cada vez que conecto la cámara digital para pasar las fotos a la pc aparece un mensaje de error : "No se pudo montar KODAK EASYSHARE Z1485 IS Digital Camera    Error al inicializar la cámara: -60: No se pudo bloquear el dispositivo". Sinceramente no deseo que el sistema trate de montar la camara, en realidad shotwell me pide desomntarla luego para acceder a la información. MI CONSULTA: ¿qué debo configurar para que ubun
<triviox> tu 11.04 NO intente montar la camara al conectarla? Gracias!
<marti1125> ok
<marti1125> es facil
<marti1125> la solucion esta en la camara
<triviox> te leo marti1125  :D
<triviox> si?
<triviox> como??
<marti1125> en la configuracion
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-25
<marti1125> para compartir
<marti1125> cuando la conectas te lanza un software de kodac
<marti1125> pero ahi otroa opcion
<triviox> en el menú propio de la camara no encuentro ninguna opcion vinculada a "que hacer al ser conectada"
<marti1125> espera
<marti1125> yo tengo la misma camara
<marti1125> xD
<triviox> dale, te espero :D
<triviox> jeje, creo que tuve suerte entonces marti1125  :D:D
<marti1125> ingresa a su cam
<triviox> yo entro a "menu/configurar" pero no encuentro nada
<marti1125> y te vas a configuracion
<triviox> tengo la cam en la mano, te leo
<marti1125> conexion a otro equipo
<marti1125> otra aplicacion ponle
<triviox> no te entendi, eso dentro de menu de la camara o en ubuntu al conectarla a mi pc???
<marti1125> menu de la camara
<marti1125> nada de ubuntu
<marti1125> primero en la camara
<marti1125> xD
<Sagra> alguien sabe que puede pasar con mi problema con el hdmi?
<triviox> si apreto menu tengo dos pestañas CAPTURA y CONFIGURACION
<marti1125> dale a configuracion
<marti1125> la opcion que busca esta al ultimo
<triviox> dentro de configuracion encuentro BRLILLO LCD, ALMACENAMIENTO  de la imagen, DEFINIR MARCA, cuad, marcos captura,  ESTAMPA DE FECHA reduccion de ojos rojos..
<marti1125> busca conexion del equipo
<triviox> ...ESTABILIZADOR de imagenes, VISTA RAPIDA, zoom digital avanzado, sesor de orientacion, sonidos, , volumen, fecha hora, apagado automatico,..
<triviox> salida de video, idioma, restablecer camara, formatear, acerca de
<triviox> <<< no hay nada de conexion del equipo :S
<marti1125> vaa
<marti1125> no sale nada
<triviox> :(
<marti1125> :(
<triviox> nopo, en la tuya si? será un firmware distinto?
<marti1125> que modelo es
<triviox> easy share z1485 is
<Guest81192> hola
<Guest81192> alguien me dice como salir de un archivo de texto que me muestra la consola?
<triviox> que programa de edicion estas usando Guest81192 ?
<Guest81192> ya he cerrado
<Guest81192> he utilizado un comando que es
<triviox> bien :)
<Guest81192> sudo echo
<Guest81192> una direccion que me dieron
<Guest81192> y luego dist-upgrade
<Guest81192> y descargo mucho tiempo
<Guest81192> y luego aparecio un texto
<Guest81192> que decia ESC
<Guest81192> y no supe como salir..
<triviox> con control + c en principio cancelas lo que este realizando..
<Guest81192> jaja gracias!
<Guest81192> ya estoy instalando minitube!
<Guest81192> parece que ha servido el comando
<Guest81192> :D
<fij0> Guest81192, ESC : q!
<Guest81192> fue como una super actualizacion
<fij0> Guest81192, o Ctrl + x n
<Guest81192> ahhh con Q salia?
<Guest81192> venga Q de QUIT
<triviox> jeje si
<fij0> Guest81192, :wq para salir guardando
<Guest81192> y yo probe con E de Exit
<Guest81192> xD
<fij0> Guest81192, :q! sale sin grabar
<Guest81192> ok, no era para editar
<Guest81192> solo me decia cosas
<Guest81192> que no se que seran xD
<Guest81192> espero que nada importante :S
<Guest81192> E: No se pudo realizar la configuración inmediata de «perl». Consulte la página de manual con «man 5 apt.conf» bajo «APT::Immediate-Configure» para más información. (2)
<Guest81192> me dio error
<triviox> ya diste un sudo apt-update && sudo apt-get upgrade? es recomendable luego de cualq instalacion, antes de agregar más software
<Guest81192> lo hare a ver
<Guest81192> 415 actualizados )?
<Guest81192> 415 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 593 no actualizados.
<Guest81192> me aparecio nuevamente el texto
<Guest81192> aprete Q y continuo :D
<Guest81192> anteriormente parece que lo habia cancelado al cerrar la consola :S
<Deckriwreae> Hola
<josecreador> hola!
<iedh> Disculpen, alguno me recomienda un buen cliente de IRC? soy nuevito vengo de win2 y usaba el mirc, ahora estoy usando uno desde internet, pero es medio incomodo :P
<unknow> iedh, Xchat es bueno. Pero hay otros, queda a su gusto.
<debsan__> iedh, xchat
<iedh> ok probare con xchat e investigare en otros hasta encontrar el q mas me guste
<iedh> muchas gracias ^^
<debsan__> iedh, smuxi, y de consola weechat o irssi
<debsan__> son otras opciones
<jimlestat> holas
<jimlestat> porfa ayuda tengo problemas con ubuntu y ati x1600
<jimlestat> necesito instalar drivers para ati
<sabayonuser3> buenas noches
<sabayonuser3> hay alguien por aca?
<sabayonuser3> pregunta:
<sabayonuser3> tengo 28 servidores productivos con Ubuntu Server
<sabayonuser3> quiero centralizar la administracion
<sabayonuser3> ya que son "un espejo" uno del otro
<sabayonuser3> para no hacer un rsync o un snapshot o meter en el cron un script para sincronizar todos
<sabayonuser3> por ejemplo, dar de alta un usuario... asignar un grupo a un usuario, desde un equipo o consola central, y no tener que entrar a mano a los 28 servers para dar de alta al user equipo por equipo
<CabeeTuxx> clear
<CabeeTuxx> jajajaja le pifie
<chilicuil> sabayonuser3: has pensado usar puppet, cfengine?, mmm, tambien hay un producto de canonical, mmm, se llama landscape
<CabeeTuxx> busco mas bien algo grafico chilicuil
<CabeeTuxx> cosa que puppet y cfengine no cumplen
<CabeeTuxx> porque en realidad tengo que hacer yo la implementacion pero va a haber un admin que luego haga el abm de usuarios
<CabeeTuxx> si pense en landscape
<CabeeTuxx> pero tengo dudas
<CabeeTuxx> que puedo hacer con landscape
<CabeeTuxx> repositorio local?
<CabeeTuxx> para que no se bajen el mismo paquete 28 veces... sino que lo saquen de un repo local
<CabeeTuxx> y la centraluzacion de usuarios
<CabeeTuxx> eso lo puedo hacer con landscape? modificacion centralizada de archivos .conf del /etc?
<CabeeTuxx> pense hacerme un mirror local para el tema de repositorio local de actualizaciones
<CabeeTuxx> y un openldap para el tema de los usuarios, pero mejor seria una consola centralizada
<CabeeTuxx> me entendes chilicuil ?
<Deviant_> hola, alguien que me ayude...
<Deviant_> lo que pasa es que todas mis ventanas inclusive la de terminal se ven en blanco...
<Deviant_> nadie por aqui...???
<Deviant_> hola??
<SadlyMistaken> eing?
<Deviant_> hay alguien...???
<Deviant_> no, pues gracias por su famosa ayuda...
<pda> hola
<pda> ubuntu reconoce la pda ?
<smok_> wenas, como me hago un usuario en irc?
<smok_> para que no me vean la ip  y esas cosas
<Ocsi> la revolucion esta en marcha!
<CabeeTuxx> buenos dias
<CabeeTuxx> hay alguien por aca?
<CabeeTuxx> pregunta
<CabeeTuxx> tengo 28 servidores productivos con Ubuntu Server
<CabeeTuxx> quiero centralizar la administracion
<CabeeTuxx> ya que son "un espejo" uno del otro
<CabeeTuxx> para no hacer un rsync o un snapshot o meter en el cron un script para sincronizar todos
<CabeeTuxx> por ejemplo, dar de alta un usuario... asignar un grupo a un usuario, desde un equipo o consola central, y no tener que entrar a mano a los 28 servers para dar de alta al user equipo por equipo
<CabeeTuxx> ni  puppet y cfengin me sirven porque necesito algo grafico a implementar, porque yo solo lo voy a implementar, despues va a haber otra persona con el abm de usuarios
<CabeeTuxx> tambien estaria bueno que haga de repositorio de actualizaciones, de administracion centralizada de archivos .conf del /etc por ejemplo...
<CabeeTuxx> y no se si landscape cumple con estas cosas...
<hashashin> CabeeTuxx, Ldap? Nis? nfs? has pensado en alguno? o una combinacion creo que haria lo que quieres
<CabeeTuxx> pense en un openldap
<CabeeTuxx> para la administracion de usuarios
<CabeeTuxx> hashashin:
<CabeeTuxx> pense en un repositorio local para las actualizaciones
<CabeeTuxx> pero para sincronizar ciertos archivos??? hacer un rsync?
<CabeeTuxx> de 28 servers?
<CabeeTuxx> o sea, haria el cambio en uno y meteria un script en cron que a las 2 de la mañana se replique
<CabeeTuxx> pero a ver... me gustaria una herramienta mas sincronizada
<hashashin> CabeeTuxx, un rsync cada minuto? :P o un servidor nfs con los directorios que han de ser iguales en todos...
<hashashin> CabeeTuxx, y para los updates, apt-cacher-ng está bastante bien si no quieres montar un repo completo, aunque tb lo permite
<CabeeTuxx> hashashin: no quiero un repo completo, quiero bajar las actualizaciones en uno solo... y que las demas se nutran de esa
<darkgod_> hola amigos que tal, tengo un problemita, alguien me da una mano con esto?
<CabeeTuxx> hashashin:
<CabeeTuxx> me entendes?
<CabeeTuxx> total estan todas espejadas a hoy en dia
<CabeeTuxx> tienen exactamente los mismos paquetes, el mismo hardware y demas
<darkgod_> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 83FBA1751378B444
<hashashin> CabeeTuxx, pues prueba apt-cacher-ng
<CabeeTuxx> son todas virtuales... clones virtuales, ser armo una, se configuro y se hicieron 27 copias de esa... hashashin
<darkgod_> Me sale esto cuando hago apt-get update, alguien sabe por que?
<CabeeTuxx> problemas con la GPG darkgod_
<CabeeTuxx> lo dice claro ;)
<darkgod_> y como lo soluciono?
<CabeeTuxx> hashashin: y para el tema de administracion centralizado de usuarios vos decis que implemente oldap?
<CabeeTuxx> porque dar de alta o modificar los frupos de un usuario en 28 equipos a mano??? no da, indudablemente
<CabeeTuxx> ademas hoy tengo 28, mañana tengo 40 hashashin
<CabeeTuxx> darkgod_: comenta el repo
<darkgod_> me temo que no te entiendo
<CabeeTuxx> comenta el repositorio
<CabeeTuxx> sino busca en google darkgod_ antes de preguntar
<CabeeTuxx> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/109882
<CabeeTuxx> esta al alcance de la mano
<darkgod_> no puedo solucionarlo, no se como...
<CabeeTuxx> porque no darkgod_ ?
<CabeeTuxx> si necesitas ayuda, tenes que ser mas especifico
<darkgod_> no entiendo como hacerlo
<CabeeTuxx> hice esto, hice lo otro
<CabeeTuxx> pero si esta claro, paso por paso como hacerlo en ese link
<darkgod_> de los repositorios que ahi aparecen el unico que tengo instalado es el de openoffice, segui los pasos que dice y no me sale
<CabeeTuxx> que no te sale?
<CabeeTuxx> tenes el fingerprint?
<CabeeTuxx> lo viste?
<hashashin> darkgod_, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 83FBA1751378B444 && gpg --export --armor  83FBA1751378B444 | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<CabeeTuxx> hashashin: mira que el finger cambia eh!
<CabeeTuxx> el de openofice es D2BB86E0EBD0F0A43D4DB3A760D11217247D1CFF
<CabeeTuxx> o sea... como bien dice el enlace que le pase, que haga un gpg de 247D1CFF
<hashashin> ese es el del error que puso arriba
<CabeeTuxx> es cierto
<CabeeTuxx> bueno, me voy a laburar, me conecto de alla...
<CabeeTuxx> despues vengo
<darkgod_> ya esta amigo, muchas gracias..de verdad no sabia como hacerlo
<darkgod_> si podes explicame que hiciste despues
<redcat> hola gente de ubuntu
<darkgod_> de donde lo sacaste
<redcat> mas que pregunta es una pequeña duda
<redcat> ase poco instala en mi lap de 250 ubuntu
<redcat> y me aparece que le quedan 213
<redcat> cuantos gb utiliza ubuntu
<redcat> ablo del aversion 11.04
<redcat> porque ando sacado de onda
<redcat> que jale 40 gb de espacio
<redcat> que diga 37
<hashashin> redcat, depende de lo que tengas instalado redcat
<hashashin> uis
<redcat> nada
<redcat> lo acabo de instalar ase unos minutos
<redcat> ningun paqueta
<redcat> esta limpio el equipo
<cousteau> 250 GB = 250000000000 bytes = 233 GiB
<redcat> ajam
<redcat> y cuento espacio ocupa ubuntu
<hashashin> redcat, pega en pastebin lo que responda: df -h
<gnome-terminal> Quisas modifico mal la particion XD
<cousteau> oues no debería ocupar más de 4 gigas o así... a menos que te hayas liado a instalar cosas
<cousteau> no estoy seguro, ahora lo miro
<redcat> oks
<redcat> dame un segundo
<redcat> no creo
<redcat> osea se instalo bien y todo
<cousteau> ah, y 233 GiB - 5% = 221 GiB
<redcat> solo que se tardaba horas en reiniciar y la reinicie manualmente
<redcat> ohh aber
<cousteau> el 5% es espacio que reserva el sistema para tener hueco si se queda sin espacio
<cousteau> pero para discos grandes es demasiado
<gnome-terminal> Pongamoslo de esa manera, modifico mal la particion y le puso de mas los numeros...
<cousteau> creo que esto puede servir: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext3#Reclaim_Reserved_Filesystem_Space - se ejecuta desde un live cd
<gnome-terminal> De que va Archlinux? :S
<redcat> jajaj see si llo uso ubuntu
<redcat> pero no modifique ninguna particion
<redcat> osea
<redcat> lo instale ocupando todo el espacio del disco
<redcat> eliminando lo que lla tenia
<gnome-terminal> Entiendo...
<cousteau> redcat, ya, por eso, el espacio reservado por defecto es el 5%, pero para discos grandes es mucho
<redcat> root@soul-Inspiron-1545:/home/soul# df -h
<redcat> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<redcat> /dev/sda1             228G  2.1G  214G   1% /
<redcat> none                  981M  680K  980M   1% /dev
<redcat> none                  987M  1.4M  986M   1% /dev/shm
<redcat> none                  987M   92K  987M   1% /var/run
<redcat> none                  987M     0  987M   0% /var/lock
<gnome-terminal> Hmm
<gnome-terminal> Que opinas cousteau?
<cousteau> opino que el pastebin está para algo
<redcat> jajja
<redcat> pero no es mucho
<gnome-terminal> tsh
<redcat> sino lo hubiera usado
<cousteau> "tamaño: 228 GB"... no me cuadra
<redcat> simon
<redcat> ami igual
<redcat> osea mira se instalo bien y todo
<redcat> pero en reiniciar
<cousteau> seguro que no son 240 GB sino 250?
<redcat> se tardaba horas
<redcat> y tube que reiniciar manualmente
<redcat> pero no creo que tenga nada que ver
<cousteau> ah, bueno, a lo mejor lo que falta es la swap
<redcat> simon
<redcat> 250
<redcat> swap?
<cousteau> la memoria virtual
<redcat> ohh lla
<redcat> que me sugieren que haga
<redcat> volverlo a instalar
<redcat> porque osea lla lo instalado varias veces y me da igual
<cousteau> bueno, puedes hacer lo que te comenté que salía en la página de arch
<cousteau> con eso recuperas unos 10 GB
<cousteau> también puedes reducir la swap, que ahí no sale
<cousteau> a lo mejor consigues más info con   sudo fdisk -l
<hashashin> redcat, free -m y mira el tamaño de la swap
<redcat> ok
<hashashin> saldrá en MB
<redcat> simon orita lo paso por aca por el paste
<redcat> denme un segundo
<redcat> http://pastie.org/2427670
<redcat> http://pastie.org/2427670
<redcat> el swap
<Xago_> hola amigos...necesito que alguien me diga, como diablos elimino que los correos, en evolution, no se agrupen y que me los muestre ordenadamente por fecha
<Xago_> ya lo encontré :D
<Xago_> ver -> Agrupar por conversaciones {desmarcar} ;)
<gnome-terminal> Xago resolvio el problema de Xago
<gnome-terminal> :D
<Xago_> jajajajaja
<Guest57285> hola
<gnome-terminal> ola
<andres_> hola
<andres_> alguien que me ayude a encontrar cinelerra.. gracias de antemano
<debsan> a encontrar ?
<andres_> mm si a instalar
<debsan> andres_, http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<andres_> hola isaa ya entre a la pagina pero no se como instalarlo te agradeceria que me ayudaras
<andres_> debsan podrias ayudarme a la instalacion la verdad soy muy novato en linux
<andres_> gracias
<debsan> andres_, abrí el centro de software e instalalo
<corretico> hola gente
<corretico> pregunta... alguien ha configurado un servidor para hacer pruebas de ancho de banda?
<corretico> mmm creo que no me di a entender bn
<corretico> queremos hacer pruebas de ancho de banda a nivel interno de nuestra red, sin tener que estar conectado a Internet y sin tener que pasar archivos de lado a lado que seria la verdadera prueba de bw
<guampa> sin pasar archivos de un punto a otro no se me ocurre que otra prueba podes hacer, si es interno sera entre dos maquinas internas
<JRamirez696> alguien sabe como puedo lograr esto? http proxy cookies... USAR una misma cookie... para que mis usuarios proxy naveguen autenticados con la misma cookie?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> tendrias que autenticar tu ip
<GridCube> y luego el sistema usaria solo esa ip
<elmurci> ola a todos, alguien me podria recomendar algun software para leer tarjetas sim
<GridCube> elmurci, http://www.integrazioneweb.com/monosim/
<elmurci> gracias, GridCube
<fzeta> res
<GridCube> oh, parece que ya no existe mas :/
<elmurci> no
<dantix> hola, instalé y funcionó bien neatx en mi natty. Synaptic me pidió reiniciar luego de actualizar algunos paquetes y ahora no se como arrancar neatx-server por que apt-get lo arrancó automáticamente luego de instalarlo..
 * unknow Buenas tardes!
<Guest57556> hola!
<Guest57556> alguien que sepa usar bien el aircrack?
<mimecar> Guest57556: tendrás que preguntar en el canal de backtrack o en el aircrack
<fzeta> see you later
<Herdenez-Araque> buenas alguien me puede ayudar , tengo un servidor en mi casa y quiero ponerle un dominio q tengo , alguien sabe de esto ??
<Herdenez-Araque> .
<hiko_hitokiri> Herdenez-Araque, pues en realidad nada
<Herdenez-Araque> xq ??
<hiko_hitokiri> solo tenes que dirijir el dominio desde lo sompraste hacia tu ip
<hiko_hitokiri> ojo tu iop publica debe de ser estatica
<hiko_hitokiri> y con tu router debe de estar dirigina hacia la pa
<Herdenez-Araque> eso lo c
<hiko_hitokiri>  que esta funcionando como servidor
<hiko_hitokiri> tienes que mover algo en el pc si vas a tener  host virtuales
<hiko_hitokiri> de lo contrario no
<brian99> hola
<brian99> alguien puede ayudarme con debian?
<xangua> brian99: /join #debian-es
<xangua> ó /join #debian
<brian99> si gracias.. pero no hay nadie que responda..
<sianhulo> amigos estoy teniendo un problema de redes
<ayram_> ¿Hola, alguien que no sea un boot?
<ayram_> xD
<ayram_> Ok, creo que no hay muchos por acá.
<sianhulo> tengo natty 32 bits y estoy intentando usar 2 programas que usan puertos que se deben abrir manualmente(que ya los abri)el primero es xlink kai, que aunque todo parece estar bien, no funciona. el otro lo probe despues, llamado xbslink, el cual tiene la ventaja de que tiene un log
<ayram_> No creo poder ayudarte, no sé mucho de Ubuntu y de hecho, también busco ayuda.
<ayram_> :S
<sianhulo> al intentar iniciar xbslink me dice que tengo los puertos cerrados(que estan abiertos desde el router y no uso friewall), entonces intento una funcion que tiene de conectar por upbp, lo activo, el programa aparece en el router, PERO aun dice que el puerto esta cerrado
<ayram_> Bye, bye...
<sianhulo> reviso el log y dice que esta mapeando desde la ip 190.38...(la ip wan del router)cuando mi pc usa la ip lan debido a que esta conectado por un cable utp, viendo eso, intento abrir los puertos para la ip wan, pero no me deja debido a que noe s la ip lan. xbslink, cualquier pagina que te detecte la ip e incluso este chat irc me detectan la ip wan, pero aparentemente el router solo abre la ip lan(tengo un equipo de sobremesa) lo que causa que los program
<sianhulo> as not engan acceso al puerto, y no funcionen
<hashashin> sianhulo, para ver la ip de tu equipo: sudo ifconfig
<sianhulo> hashashin, lo cual me muestra la ip lan(192.168....)el problema es que los programas detetctan es la wan, por lo que no pueden usar el peurto ya que esta abierto es para la ip lan
<hashashin> sianhulo, y esos puertos están redireccionados en el router a esa ip local?
<sianhulo> si, ya que no permiten crear puertos con la direccion wan
<hashashin> sianhulo, buscate un manual de como "abrir" puertos para tu router pq creo que te estás liando, desde internet siempre se va a ver tu ip wan, es el router el que diciendole tu que hacer, manda las peticiones que vienen de internet al puerto tal de la ip local pascual.
<sianhulo> hashashin, los puertos estan abiertos solo para ip local, supongo que el router detecta que ando desde utp y NO DEJA usar la ip del wan
<sianhulo> pero ya estan abiertos, ademas de que es extrañe un programa que use upnp(casi imposible)no pueda abrir un puerto
<hashashin> safejav, está upnp activado en el router? que router es?
<sianhulo> hashashin,  es un tp-link, si esta activado, de hecho me muestra la aplicacion que esta usando upnp, e incluso los puertos que esta usando
<hashashin> sianhulo, mira si tiene zona DMZ o algo parecido y pon ahi la ip del equipo que ejecuta los programas, si así sí va es que algo haces mal con el NAT del router.
<sianhulo> dmz, creo que si, voy a ver
<sianhulo> hashashin, no funciona, sigue dando el mismo error
<hashashin> sianhulo, puedes pegar el error en pastebin?
<redcat> hola buenas
<redcat> tengo un problema con mi disco duro
<redcat> al parecer instale ubuntu ase poco
<redcat> pero me esta robando gigas
<redcat> y un amigo me dijo que para solucionarlo seria eliminando el sistema de archivos de ext4
<redcat> alguien me puede decir como eliminarlo
<stn__> puedo hablar con alguien
<hashashin> redcat, reinstala o arranca con el livecd copias todo a otro sitio, formateas con el sistema de ficheros que quieras y copias de vuelva
<redcat> lla lo hice pero igual no paas nada
<redcat> y sigue igual
<hashashin> redcat, hiciste que? si reinstalaste dándole a siguiente a todo claro te pone otra vez ext4, que es lo que viene por defecto... si quieres otra cosa tienes que elegirlo a mano
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-26
<hashashin> redcat, por privado no, cuando reinstalas eliges otro sistemas de ficheros?
<sianhulo> hashashin, perdon, se me habia ido la internet
<granjero> hola, como les va?
<soul_> hola
<granjero> una pregunta, como se hace un ubuntu 11.04 para forzar una resolución mayor a las que me muestra el gestor de monitores? porque tengo una pc conectada a un LCD de 32 pulgadas con un cable VGA de 10mts y como resolución máxima me toma 1024x768 y una pc idéntica conectada a una TV idéntica pero con un cable VGA de 50cm me da más posibilidades de resoluciones
<hashashin> granjero, mirate esto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf_--_resolution_lower_than_expected
<josecreador> granjero, el lcd de 32 es full hd
<granjero> josecreador, con lograr una resolucion con 16:9 de ratio me alcanza
<granjero> porque con 4:3 de ve todo deformado
<Braiam> no tengo ni la menor idea de a quien preguntarle, pero aqui voy, tu tarjeta grafica admite esta resolucion?? tienes los ultimos drivers??
<ivonne> hola a todos
<granjero> Braiam, son 2 pc iguales instaladas igual la del cable largo me da menos resoluciones que la del cable corto
<Braiam> pues a echarle la culpa al cable largo... :D
<granjero> Braiam, se la hecho pero me gustaría poder forzarle la resolucion
<granjero> y ubuntu 11.04 no trae xorg.conf
<josecreador> mira granjero si es full hd osea 1920x1080 la mejor opcion es conectar por hdmi o dvi
<ivonne> me ha desaparecido el scrollbar de el navegador firefox desde la version 5
<granjero> josecreador, es una pc que tiene video onboard solo salida VGA
<Braiam> josecreador: Full HD = 1080p = 1920x1080 progresivos ;)
<ivonne> actualmente en la version 6 y no se ha corregido
<josecreador> vale vale.......
<Braiam> granjero: tendras que invertir algo en una buena tarjeta grafica entonces...
<granjero> Braiam, por que? si una pc idéntica pero con un cable corto me da mejor resolucion
<granjero> solo quiero saber como forzarla
<granjero> no puedo invertir dinero
<granjero> y no debería ya que se que el mismo hard lo permite
<Braiam> ya te dieron el link de como hacer eso granjero, y lo que hace ubuntu es que crea un xorg.conf "on-the-fly" pero aun se permite configurarlo manualmente
<olibook-01> hola como estan aca estoy confundida no se como  ago'¡
<Braiam> !ayuda olibook-01
<kubot> olibook-01: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ivonne> hola <olibook-01>
<granjero> Braiam, el link que me pasaron es para 9.04
<Braiam> O.o
<granjero> Background: I use Ubuntu 9.0.4
<olibook-01> que ago
<Braiam> granjero: que version usas??
<Braiam> olibook-01: haces que??
<granjero> 11.04
<ivonne> alguno me podria ayudar con un problema con firefox que sospecho sea culpa de gnome
<olibook-01> no se que hacer es la primera ves que uso la compu '
<Braiam> granjero: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<Braiam> !detalles ivonne
<kubot> ivonne: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Braiam> olibook-01: en serio?? O.o
<eliricci> Alguno , podría ayudarme , para instalar mi micrófono de mi compu.:-D
<ivonne> si, me ha desaparecido el scrollbar o la barra de la derecha de firefox desde la version 5
<eliricci> además el icono de volumen , se ha desaparecido .
<ivonne> el s.o. es ubuntu 10.04
<Braiam> eliricci: conectaste el "jack" del microfono al puerto de entrada rojo detras de la pc??
<ivonne> gnome 2.30.2
<Braiam> ivonne: podrias subir un pantallaso del problema a pastebin??
<eliricci> me esperas , que lo hago y te cuento.?
<ivonne> he buscado por la web y no he visto que nadie haya tenido un problema semejante
<Braiam> ivonne: lee lo que dije mas arriba
<ivonne> uso ubuntu desde la 8.04 y no me habia pasdo nunca con firefox
<ivonne> voy
<ivonne> perdon
<ivonne> lo he subido aqui: http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5341/readetrabajo1003.jpg
<ivonne> a lo peor no se ve muy bien pero es la barra de la derecha con la que subes y bajas por la web
<Braiam> ivonne: trata cambiandole el tema al escritorio
<ivonne> voy a probar a ver, no habia pensado
<ivonne> nada, tambien he cambiado a metacity,he probadoa quitar todos efectos y no se corrige
<ivonne> acabo de probar a desactivar todos los plugins del navegador y tampoco
<ivonne> joder aun tentre que utilizar opera
<hashashin> ivonne, mueve o borra el archivo .mozilla/firefox/"algo".default/localstore.rdf de tu directorio de usuario
<ivonne> voy
<ivonne> tampoco
<Braiam> ivonne: reiniciaste firefox??
<ivonne> lo he quitado he reiniciado el firefox y tampoco se corrige
<Braiam> ok, trata en herramientas, temas cambiar al tema por defecto de firefox
<ivonne> ya lo he cambiado antes
<ivonne> y tambien habia reiniciado el firefox
<hashashin> ivonne, mas drástico: mv .mozilla mozilla.sav y si sigue igual para volver a dejarlo como estaba: mv mozilla.sav .mozilla
<ivonne> voy a probar otros temas a ver
<ivonne> eso como llo hago en konsola
<ivonne> ???
<hashashin> se
<Braiam> pero es kde????
<ivonne> no
<Braiam> entonces por que usas konsole??
<hashashin> ivonne, dentro de tu directorio de usuario
<ivonne> es gnome,me equivoque al escribir
<ivonne> utilizo guake como terminal
<hashashin> o desde nautilus, lo renombras como te sea mas cómodo
<Braiam> ok, entonces es "mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla.sav"
<hashashin> la cosa es que firefox no encuentre eso y lo vuelva a crear con las opciones por defecto
<Braiam> si lo vas a hacer con Nautilus tienes que presionar "Ctrl + H" para mostrar los archivos ocultos
<ivonne> voila
<ivonne>  ahora si
<ivonne> gracias
<ivonne> que era lo que le podia pasar, alguna idea
<hashashin> ivonne, vale ahora borra .mozilla y renombras otra vez el viejo y si quieres exporta los marcadores si tenias alguno vuelves a borrar y los importas
<ivonne> ya sabia Ctrl + H, gracias
<hashashin> si no tenias marcadores ni nada no lo hagas...
<hashashin> seguramente abria algo corrupto por ahi ivonne
<hashashin> habria*
<ivonne> me hice ayer un backup de los marcadores ,asi que de de P.M muchas gracias
<hashashin> nada
<ivonne> buenas noches a tod@s, acabo de salir de currar y queria corregir este problema y ahora ya puedo dormir tranquila
<ivonne> chao
<mngutierrez> holaaaa
<mngutierrez> alguien podria ayudarme por favorr
<mngutierrez> necesito informacion
<Braiam> !ayuda mngutierrez
<kubot> mngutierrez: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mngutierrez> ok... necesito migrar de guindows NT a debian
<mngutierrez> tendras una pag. o varias pag. donde pueda leer..
<mauricio_> buenas
<mauricio_> hay alguna forma de que mi lap se conecte automaticamente a cualquier red wifi libre, incluso antes de iniciar sesion?
<olibook-01> hola mi rey
<mauricio_> olibook-01, wt...?
<redcat> buenas
<redcat> alguien por ahi
<Braiam> !ask redcat
<kubot> redcat: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<redcat> ajajja oks
<redcat> bueno regresando ami problema ase rato lo mencione acerca de que mi pc no me marca los gb que debe un amigo me menciono que era un problema del contador de nautilus igual otro me menciono que el problema venia del sistema de archivos del ext4
<redcat> igual aller instale el ubuntu y no tengo nada instalado aun y envez de marcarme 233 o algo asi me esta robando gb
<redcat> alugna sugerencia
<Braiam> redcat: estas contando que el sistema ocupa unos 3GB, no??
<redcat> simon 2gb
<redcat> osea segun mi pc tiene libre 224 gbs mas o menos libres
<redcat> pero solo me marca 213
<Braiam> recuerda que el sistema de archivos tambien usa una parte para si
<arp-> redcat, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<arp-> empeza viendo el tamaño real de particion..
<redcat> oks
<redcat> un segundo
<redcat> y les paso el paste
<Braiam> tambien la SWAP ocupa espacio
<arp-> la Swap esta en una particion aparte
<Braiam> pero ocupa espacio de disco
<arp-> sep
<arp-> no se que es lo que quiere ver redcat
<redcat> http://pastie.org/2431429
<redcat> ahi tienn
<redcat> el tamaño del disco
<Braiam> redcat: tienes dos particiones??
<redcat> no solo una
<redcat> porque ahi me aparecen dos
<redcat> ??
<arp-> por que tenes una Logica
<Braiam> tienes una extendida la cual, no usas...
<arp-> que contiene otra
<Braiam> arp-: estas viendolo al reves
<redcat> wtf
<redcat> pero pero osea cuando lo instale
<arp-> a sep
<arp-> lei mas arriba
<redcat> formate todo lo que tenia
<arp-> redcat
<redcat> osea deberia estar todo en una sola particion
<redcat> si dime arp
<arp-> deberias formatear usando 1 particion primaria unica
<redcat> como
<arp-> y dejando un pequeño espacio
<arp-> para la Swap
<arp-> en otra primaria
<arp-> y listo...
<redcat> mmm y como le hago
<arp-> eso lo haces manualmente en la instalacion
<arp-> te da la opcion incluso
<redcat> mmm
<redcat> aber
<Braiam> usa el GParted en un live cd, y modifica las particiones
<arp-> o podes Resizear
<arp-> la particion /
<arp-> para usar todo lo no-usado
<Braiam> eliminando la logica inutil, y cambiando el tamaño de la otra
<redcat> ohhhhhhh
<arp-> sep
<arp-> recorda dejar un pequeño lugar
<arp-> para Swap
<Braiam> arp-: pero que lo haga con la particion desmontada...
<arp-> claro
<arp-> desde un livecd
<redcat> aber diganme paso por paso esque aun no entiendo muy bien a ubuntu soy nob en esto
<Braiam> preferiblemente al inicio de la particion
<redcat> cual es el livecd
<Braiam> redcat: el cd en vivo, el cual puedes probar ubuntu si instalarlo
<Braiam> sin*
<redcat> a oks
<arp-> sep
<redcat> bueno entro al livecd
<arp-> redcat cuanta memoria RAM
<arp-> tenes?
<redcat> ammm en la lap deja checo no recuedo
<redcat> no aparece en el paste que les pase
<arp-> free -m
<Braiam> la RAM?!?!?!? no...
<redcat> oks
<redcat> mm dejen les envio el paste
<redcat> de la memoria ram
<redcat> un momento
<redcat> http://pastie.org/2431463
<redcat> ahi tienen
<redcat> el ram
<redcat> y el swap
<Braiam> 1.5 GB
<Braiam> no, 2 GB
<arp-> y tenes 2gb
<arp-> podrias hacerte una Swap de 1gb
<arp-> como mucho..
<arp-> pero we...
<arp-> si vas a hibernar.. ya necesitas mas
<redcat> si desime
<Braiam> pero siempre al inicio del disco, donde es mas rapido ;)
<redcat> mmmm
<redcat> pero esque para solucionar los gb que me esta robando
<redcat> me meto al livecd
<redcat> del ubuntu
<Braiam> en realidad yo sigo esta formula "Ram * 1.5 = SWAP"
<arp-> Braiam
<arp-> si quisiera hibernar alguna vez
<arp-> necesitaria 2GB como para el volcado completo de ram
<arp-> pero we...
<Braiam> por eso EAM + la mitad de la ram = swap
<Braiam> s/EAM/RAM
<arp-> je
<arp-> y we
<arp-> metele 2.5GB de ram
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> 2.5gb de swap
<arp-> ahahaha
<Braiam> segun mi formula sería 3 GB de swap
<Braiam> !calc 2*1.5
<kubot> 3
<Braiam> exacto
<redcat> mm y eso en que serviria agrandar el swap
<redcat> ?
<arp-> no tenes swap directamente
<arp-> ene ste momento :P
<Braiam> y en laptops es fatal... o no??
<arp-> y depende
<arp-> pero en una laptop con el tema de la hibernacion
<arp-> estaria bueno que tenga
<arp-> create una Swap de 3GB
<arp-> y fue...
<arp-> no te quita nada con todo el espacio que tenes
<redcat> y como la creo crando una particion
<arp-> con GParted haces todo
<Braiam> exepto registrar la swap para que ubuntu la use
<redcat> y como la registro
<arp-> editas fstab
<arp-> eso despues...
<redcat> fstab?
<arp-> se
<arp-> pero de eso te preocupas despues
<arp-> primero lo primero..
<arp-> re-arma tus particiones
<redcat> oks
<redcat> aber entonses
<redcat> creo una de 3
<redcat> y lo dejo todo tal como esta
<redcat> desde el livecd
<arp-> creas 3gb de swap Primaria
<arp-> y lo restante vacio
<arp-> lo eliminas
<arp-> y resizeas la principal (/)
<arp-> usando todo
<redcat> mmm aber si entendi
<redcat> creo la de 3gb para la swap
<redcat> y borro todo lo que no sea referente a esa particion
<arp-> no
<arp-> debes dejar la /
<arp-> donde tenes el sistema
<arp-> si no lo comprendes del todo.. no lo toques
<redcat> oks
<redcat> esque soy nuevo en ubuntu y no comprendo muy bien
<redcat> pero osea si creo la particion
<redcat> para el swap
<redcat> lla con eso me daria los gb que realmente son
<redcat> y no los que me da la pc
<Spyx> hola
<darkgod_> hola
<darkgod> hola
<CrOnOs2000> Hola
<leonidas__> Saludos
<leonidas__> me gustaría sabes si alguien más tiene algún problema con el micrófono incorporado durante la grabación de recordmydesktop
<leonidas__> ??
<carnau> !pregunta leonidas__
<kubot> leonidas__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<leonidas__> ok
<leonidas__> es la primera vez que uso irc, pido disculpas y voy al grano.
<leonidas__> Durante la grabación de recordmydesktop no graba la señal de audio, ni de sistema interno, ni de microfono incorporado, ni de un microfono externo con conector jack. En alguna parte leí sobre la posible solución en el control de volumen del sistema, haciendo que el micrófono de entrada del sistema estuviera al máximo de su capacidad y posteriormente silenciándolo. El dispositivo por defecto en recordmydesktop es "DE
<leonidas__> FAULT", sin posibilidad de cambiar hacía ningún otro. En un principio supuse que entraría en conflicto el micrófono del sistema y el del programa, y le concedí cierta lógica a esa solución. Pero no me ha funcionado. ¿Me he equivocado en algún paso o sencillamente esa solución no es valida y existe otra? Les agradezco cualquier ayuda.
<carnau> leonidas__, ¿Que sistema estás usando?
<leonidas__> 11.04 Natty Narwhal en un Acer Aspire One
<carnau> Usas Unity?
<leonidas__> si
<carnau> de primeras, probaría de usar el grabador de sonido
<carnau> el que viene por defecto, a ver que sale
<leonidas__> pero eso, no me lo grabaría en un fichero aparte?
<leonidas__> y luego lo tendría que unir?
<carnau> si, es sólo para comprobar si funciona, no has de volverlo a usar
<leonidas__> ah, perdona, te acabo de entender ahora mismo..
<leonidas__> funciona perfectamente, carnau
<leonidas__> por lo que el micrófono está operativo y el sistema lo reconoce
<carnau> leonidas__, en preferencias de sonido, en la pestaña 'Hardware'(no se que nombre tiene en castellano), en el perfil deberías de seleccionar: "Duplex stereo analogic"
<leonidas__> me parece recordar que así lo tenía, te lo confirmo en un pis pas
<leonidas__> correcto
<leonidas__> esta seleccionado
<carnau> instalaste ese programa desde los repositorios?
<leonidas__> si, viene definido como "Grabador de escritorio"
<carnau> bufff, ya veo que es un campo de texto
<carnau> a mi me grabó el micro
<carnau> mira a ver en un terminal, poniendo alsamixer a secas, a ver que config tienes en el menú
<carnau> pcm tiene que estar arriba, el front mic yo lo tengo en Mic in, supongo que si lo pones en Line in grabará del stereo.
<Smatic> un favor modifiqué accidentalmente un archivo el bash  en la carpeta /bin/ como hago para recuperarlo
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que has modificado?
<Smatic> el archivo bash de la carpeta bin completamente
<mimecar> ¿el ejecutable de bash?
<Smatic> dentro de la carpeta bin hay un archivo y hice un mv de otro archivo y se copio accidentalmente
<Smatic> bash
<mimecar> tendrás que abrir synaptic, buscar el paquete de bash y decirle que lo reinstale
<mimecar> Smatic: no reinicies hasta que arregles el problema
<Smatic> lo reinstalo
<Smatic> o lo elimino
<mimecar> reinstala
<Smatic> me sale esto E: /var/cache/apt/archives/bash_4.1-2ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<mimecar> no se si te afectará la mocificación de bash
<mimecar> modificación
<darkgod> hola gente que tal
<darkgod> necesito una mano
<darkgod> cuando enciendo mi pc en el momento de poner la contraseña me aparece un cartel que dice que todavia hay un proceso ejecutandose, el POWER MANAGER, despues de unos momentos se cierra dicha ventana y la pc arranca bien, pero no me gusta eso, alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<darkgod> 10.04.3
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<darkgod> aparece cuando prendo la pc nada mas
<darkgod> en el login
<darkgod> pongo mi nombre y mi pass, doy enter para arrancar y salta ese cartel
<m4v> darkgod: usas el power manager para algo en especial?
<darkgod> nono
<darkgod> en realidad ni siquiera se que es, no lo uso
<m4v> darkgod: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/563862
<m4v> darkgod: fijate si tenés algún cd
<darkgod> en la lectora?
<m4v> si, o un usb
<darkgod> tengo el bluetooth enchufado en un puerto de atras, no lo saco nunca
<darkgod> y tambien uso un cd en la lectora porque esta algo defectuosa y si la dejo sin nada no me abre
<darkgod> debe ser eso no?
<m4v> probá en sacarle el cd
<darkgod> es que se me traba la lectora y no abre
<darkgod> ahora pruebo
<m4v> según el bug ese si
<darkgod> tenes razon
<darkgod> bueno m4v muchas gracias
<m4v> mirá que hay bugs raros...
<mimecar> es imposible probar todas las combinaciones de hardware
<mimecar> ventaja de usar componentes genéricos
<Itxshell> buen día a todos conocen de software que lea fluidamente un texto, es para ser usado en un centro de discapacitados
<mimecar> kde me parece que tiene un módulo para eso
<Itxshell> buenas mimecar
<Itxshell> asi es para implementarlo en una escuela para ciegos
<guampa> Itxshell: orca
<guampa> el tipo de software se llama "screen reader"
<Itxshell> gracias guampa
<Smatic> modifique por error el archivo bash de la carpeta bin somo lo puedo solucionar...
<guampa> intenta reinstalar el paquete o copiar el archivo desde otro ubuntu
<guampa> Smatic
<Smatic> de las mismas caracteristicas
<guampa> lo mejor seria la misma version si
<guampa> alt+f2 podes ejecutar "xterm dash" si necesitas un shell
<Smatic> al querer reinstalar me sale E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mimecar> Smatic: tendrás que copiar el binario a mano
<mimecar> si el gestor de paquetes usa una shell no te funcionará
<guampa> si ejecutas una terminal con otro shell podes copiarlo a mano, via red o desde un pendrive por ejemplo
<Smatic> de donde lo bajo el bash
<mimecar> me parece que puedes descomprimir el .deb de bash
<guampa> eso seria lo mas practico Smatic
<Smatic> gracias guampa mimecar
<Itxshell> guampa,  el orca solo se abre por consola ?
<guampa> Itxshell: creo que habia una interfaz grafica, proba buscar orca en synaptic y te va a mostrar todo lo relacionado
<Itxshell> gracias
<Itxshell> muchas gracias guampa  ya lo configure muy amable
<guampa> por nada Itxshell
<jose> Buenas a todos. Algún programa para crear un archivo comprimido pos segmentos. P.ej. Si se tiene un archivo a comprimir que pesa 200 Mb, que el archivo compreso se genere en bloques de 50 Mb (en total se tendrían 4 archivos de 50 Mb. c/u que conformarían el archivo compreso). Algo así como lo que hace el Winrar.
<guampa> jose: rar tambien se puede usar en ubuntu
<guampa> igual creo que zip tambien soporta "split archives"
<guampa> y sino podes cortarlos a mano con dd
 * unknow Buenas tardes!
<hashashin> jose, algo así tambien valdria por ejemplo: tar -cf - /dir_to_tar/ | split -b 50m - test_backup.tar.
<sianhulo> amigos tengo un problema con un par de programas, xlink kai y bslink, ambos necesitan de abrir puertos para poderlos usar, el primero aunque parece estar bien configurado, no me muestra otros jugadores(deberia) pero el segundo si me deja un log, al intentar arrancar el engine me dice que mis puertos estan cerrados, ellos estan abiertos en mi router, no uso firewall y ADEMAS tiene la opcion de conectarse por upnp pero incluso con eso dice que los puerto
<sianhulo> s estan cerrados(incluso mi router detecta el programa)
<sianhulo> yo uso un router pero mi computadora esta conectada por cable utp, ademas, el log de xbslink me dice que esta mapeando desde 190.38.x.x que vendria siendo mi ip wan(inalambrica) en vez de usar 192.168.x.x(mi ip lan), no se porque
<fosco_> buenas
<fzeta> saludos!!
<Max> Hola
<fosco_> alguna aplicación para rotar videos facilmente?
<fosco_> los tengo todos invertidos
<Guest56532> Alguien conoce algún programa de SL para manejar bases de datos que contengan objetos en LaTex formulas, figuras geométricas, etc?
<Guest56532> fosco invertidos como ¿ves el mensaje diabólico?
<fosco_> sí, la gente camina con las orejas
<fosco_> :)
<fosco_> simplemente están rotados 180º
<Guest56532> yo conozco un programa llamado KINO
<Guest56532> nunca lo use
<sianhulo> amigos¿saben como puedo hacer para que la conexion que utilizan los so invitados de virtualbox, utilizen la misma ip que ubuntu?
<jwashington> kk
<darkgod> hola amigos, una ayuda, como hago una captura de pantalla del inicio de ubuntu?
<darkgod> hay alguien en casa?
<sianhulo> amigos¿alguien conoces el equivalente de ubuntu del comando "sudo setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW+eip CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip'"?
<loreco> ...
<rommel> Buenas noches a todos
<rommel> alguien conoce algun programa para poder ecuperar archivos borrados
<flypp> magicrescue
<rommel> tengo mi pc peticionada con windwos seven y ubuntu y en la partición de windows.borre unos vídeos los cuales los quiero recuperar sabe alguien si es posible
<rommel> flypp: y ese programa corre en ubuntu?
<unknow> rommel, En windows puede usar el "recuva".
<rommel> probe el recover pandora y no lo encuentro
<flypp> sí rommel, puedes ejecutarlo desde un live-cd. Tan sólo tendrás que activar los repos universe o multiverse... uno de esos dos
<rommel> quisas por q estaba corriendo siempre en la misma particion,quisas desde esta particion y con ubuntu podre?
<rommel> flypp: que no lo puedo instalar deade los epositorios?
<flypp> sí, lo descargas desde los repositorios... universe o multiverse
<rommel> o como hacer para poder conseguir ese cd
<flypp> tienes que activarlos
<rommel> me ayudarias?
<flypp> el cd de ubuntu, te lo bajas de la página principal de ubuntu
<flypp> rommel, estoy liado. Pero hay sopocientos blogs donde explica cómo hacerlo
<rommel> tengo el cd de 10.04
<rommel> ok
<flypp> pues te vale
<rommel> desime osea q entrando en la pc con el live cd para q si tengo ubuntu en la misma
<seguidodoblado> rommel: aqui tienes todos los cd para ubuntu. http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<rommel> seguidodoblado: hola amigo q desde este lugar solo esta la informacion o desde ahi se pueden conseguir?
<jachavez> hola buenas alguno me podria ayudar necesito crear un script que copie unos archivos de una carpeta de un pendrive y los grabe en otra, es por un virus que le llego a mi pendrive en linux puedo verlos perfectamente pero en otra pc con windows no
<seguidodoblado> estan todas las releases
<seguidodoblado> todas las distribuciones disponibles
<rommel> l que deseo es saver si hay alguna manera desde ubuntu y en el mismo disco rigido poder recuperar archivos borrados?
<flypp> rommel, que sí hombre, siempre que estén en una partición que no use ubuntu
<rommel> si
<guampa> jachavez: porque un script?
<rommel> bueo me emrumbare
<rommel> con este entonces magicrescue
<flypp> rommel, pero mira en los repos hombre
<flypp> p   magicrescue                                                                                   - recovers files by looking for magic bytes
<jachavez> guampa, por que no encuentro una forma en linux de cambiar que la carpeta aparezca oculta en una pc con windows en linux no importa esa restriccion
<sianhulo> amigos¿alguien conoces el equivalente de ubuntu del comando "sudo setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW+eip CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip'"?
<flypp> para qué quieres que aparezca oculta en windows?
<seguidodoblado> rommel: Yo creo como flypp, tienes programas recuperadores de archivos que se ejecutan directamente desde un pendrive
<guampa> te entiendo jachavez, pero sigo sin ver para que necesitas "copiar en linux mediante un script", en vez de simplemente "copiar en linux"
<seguidodoblado> rommel: Incluso te puedes sorprender de la cantidad de información que te pueden llegar a recuperar.
<guampa> en que influye el script?
<rommel> seguidodoblado: osea si me instalo el magicrescue lo guardo despues en el pen drive o solo en lapc
<rommel> y desde ahi
<jachavez> guampa, en el windows no aparecen, es que no es mi memoria en si si no la de un cliente que me la ha traido en mi pc con ubuntu veo los archivos pero en una con xp no.. entonces busco una alternativa para tratar de limpiar las memorias crea accesos directos y una carpeta RECICLED donde se encuentra el virus !
<seguidodoblado> Siempre te resultara mas seguro el ejecutarlo desde un pendrive, puesto que asi no tocas el disco duro del que quieres recuperar los datos.
<rommel> seguidodoblado: ya lo instale donde crees q se aya instalado
<seguidodoblado> rommel: Debería cerciorarte de que sea un pendrive que se pueda ejecutar live, es decir, sin que llegue a cargar el sistema operativo instalado en el disco duro del que quieres realizar la recuperación
<rommel> flypp: ya lo instale ahora donde puede haver quedado instalado asi o ejecuto?
<guampa> jachavez: no estoy seguro de entender lo que queres hacer, igualmente creo que te conviene borrar el virus manualmente o pasarle un antivirus, desde linux
<flypp> jachavez, los archivos que no ves en un XP... no los ves porque no has configurado en las propiedades del explorador de archivos que se vean
<flypp> rommel, ahora que lo has instalado... el siguiente paso es saber como funciona. Ergo-> google
<flypp> jachavez, de todas formas -> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8075120/Ocultar-carpetas_archivos-ocultos-de-Windows-en-Ubuntu.html
<rommel> a ok
<jachavez> flippo, ya esta configurado para ver archivos ocultos pero no se ven,
<flypp> pues tienes un xp bien infectadito, enhorabuena
<rommel> pero sabras donde se a instalado en la pc?
<flypp> rommel, a ver si me ubico... ¿quieres recuperar unos archivos que has borrado en windows, no?
<rommel> y como lo inatalo en el pen drive?
<rommel> flypp: si amigo
<rommel> en windows
<flypp> rommel, pues ejecútalo desde ubuntu
<rommel> pero no se como?estaba leyendo q es solo por comandos puede ser?
<flypp> sí, es sólo por comandos mushasho
<rommel> y bueno seguire leyendo ya q es un poco complicado hacer algo sin saver
<rommel> lo as utilisado alguna vez?
<flypp> sí
<rommel> dale amigo
<flypp> precisamente para recuperarle a una profesora unos archivos perdidos de un pendrive defectuoso
<rommel> es un cliente q le tengo a hacer una eicion y por accidente borre su video?
<rommel> y me ba a matar
<rommel> como seria es q hay tanta informacion q no se cual seguir
<flypp> ah, es un video?
<flypp> pues casi te va a ir mejor photorec
<flypp> photorec viene incluído en "testdisk". Así que tendrías que instalar testdisk
<rommel> no se q es eso?
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-27
<flypp> rommel, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_NTFS
<rommel> flypp: entonces instalo testdisk y dentro de este esta photorec?
<rommel> o ahy q instalarlo aparte?
<rommel> esta bueno
<flypp> si instalas testdisk, tendrás disponibles ya los programas "testdisk" y "photorec"
<rommel> gracias aver como me ba
<flypp> photorec está especialmente orientado a la recuperación de fotos y vídeos
<rommel> flypp bas a estar ahun
<flypp> me da miedo decirte que sí
<rommel> por si tengo alguna duda te consultaria amigo no te enojas?
<rommel> jajajaja
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ya instale el tedisk,pregunta tambien es solo por linea de comandos?
<flypp> sí
<flypp> rommel, venga, te voy a echar una mano
<rommel> gracias
<flypp> en qué partición está el archivo que quieres recuperar?
<rommel> en ntf si mal no recuerdo
<rommel> o en fat 32
<rommel> como saverlo por la terminal
<flypp> pero dónde está esa partición? en un pendrive, en tu disco duro?
<rommel> en el mismo disco q tengo ubuntu?
<flypp> vale, pues ahora toca averiguar qué partición es la NTFS
<flypp> puedes usar "sudo fdisk -l" o bien "sudo blkid" y ver cuál es la partición ntfs que hay en tu equipo
<flypp> no pegues texto en el canal, si tienes alguna duda y quieres que veamos lo que te pone, usa pastebin
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675639/
<flypp> rommel, tú cuál dirías que es?
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675640/
<rommel> ak me parece q es la unidad donde dise c
<Max> hola
<flypp> rommel, cómorl?????
<rommel> algun comando para ver las particiones del disco?
<flypp> sabes qué significa /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2,...?
<flypp> rommel, ahí las tienes mushasho
<rommel> si
<rommel> pero no dise windows en ningun lado?
<flypp> ni falta que hace
<rommel> a bueno
<flypp> sólo hay una partición ntfs
<rommel> pero lo de windows esta en c
<rommel> si puede ser q sea la de ubuntu esa?
<Lataria> pude este comando sudo apt-file search LyX  para ver si encontraba este programa pero no entiendo bien lo que sale por la pantalla
<Lataria> ¿Alguine me puede ayudar?
<flypp> rommel, la de ubuntu la ntfs????
<rommel> no preguntaba
<flypp> mushasho, ntfs es el sistema de archivos que se usa en los sistemas windows
<debsan_> Lataria, qué te dice ?
<flypp> ergo, ésa es. La partición de windows es /dev/sda1
<Lataria> ¿te lo paso por pastbin?
<rommel> si perdon con tanta cosa leyendo a la vez me equipque
<debsan_> y dale
<rommel> flypp: y ahora como seguimos
<Lataria> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675645/
<flypp> rommel, ahora habría que asegurarse que NO esté montada
<flypp> entiendes el concepto de que una partición esté o no montada?
<rommel> como es eso?o q significa
<rommel> no
<flypp> bien, pues te explico
<debsan_> Lataria, el comando es apt-cache search lyx
<flypp> una partición está montada cuando es accesible en el árbol de directorios del sistema. Como sabrás, en ubuntu el directorio raíz es "/"
<rommel> ok si
<rommel> esta montada entonces
<rommel> pues ya e entrado desde ubuntu a windows
<Lataria> ¿Entonces en apt-file search para que es?
<flypp> de ahí van colgando todos los demás directorios, como /home y todo eso. Cuando accedes a la partición windows desde ubuntu, ésta debe ser montada (se monta, por ejemplo en /media). Pero precisamente para usar testdisk necesitamos que NO esté montada (porque se podría liar parda)
<debsan_> Lataria, cualquier cosa man apt-file
<flypp> rommel, para asegurarte de que la partición no esté montada -> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Lataria> cierto ok
<debsan_> apt-file is a command line tool for searching files in packages for the APT package management system.
<Lataria> gracias
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675646/
<rommel> salio no montada
<flypp> perfecto
<rommel> sera por el comando q ejecuteosea ya no se puede entrar mas de ubuntu a windows
<flypp> rommel, pues ahora puedes ir ejecutando testdisk -> sudo testdisk
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675647/
<flypp> rommel, en la primera pantalla, con la opción seleccionada "Create", pulsas enter
<Lataria> debsan_ la salida que obtuve me indica que es el programa que buscaba y el programa se instalo
<rommel> que elijo ahora de estas acciones?
<flypp> rommel, te lo acabo de poner
<rommel> ok
<flypp> en la siguiente, "Select a media"... pues el disco que hay, /dev/sda, pulsas enter
<rommel> ahora?
<debsan_> Lataria, el comando busca paquetes con ese nombre, para instalar apt-get install paquete ...
<flypp> en la siguiente, enter otra vez (Continue)
<Lataria> me dijo que unos paquetes se instalaron y ya no son necesarios y me indico usar autoremove
<flypp> rommel, en la siguiente, enter (Intel)
<flypp> rommel, en la siguiente "Advanced" y le das a Enter
<Lataria> ¿cuando sucedede este tipo de cosas? Digo como saber si no hay algo más innescesario?
<debsan_> Lataria, podeés removerlos o no, esa ya es tu decisión
<rommel> ahi me quede en intel,pregunta tiene q ver algo con la marca de procesadores ?
<flypp> rommel, en la siguiente pantalla ya te tienen que aparecer las particiones listadas, no?
<flypp> no rommel , no tiene nada que ver
<flypp> es el tipo de arquitectura. Pon intel
<rommel> bueno despues elijo advanced
<flypp> sí
<flypp> rommel, ahora ves listadas las particiones, no?
<Lataria> si eso creo
<Lataria> gracias
<rommel> si eleijo la de win
<flypp> espera
<flypp> rommel, no vayas apurado ahora
<rommel> ok
<flypp> rommel, la NTFS seleccionada, pero NO pulses enter
<flypp> mira abajo
<debsan_> Lataria, hay una aplicación que busca paquetes huérfanos, aunque en general te va a avisar en esas ocaciones
<flypp> con la tecla de cursor derecha, selecciona "Undelete" y pulsas enter rommel
<debsan_> Lataria, gtkorphan
<flypp> rommel, ahora deberías ver sopocientos archivos listados, no?
<rommel> pulse engter pero no hace nada
<Lataria> ok gracias el programa funciona al pelo :)
<Lataria> gracias
<rommel> a resien si
<flypp> rommel, pues ahora... a buscar el archivito de marras
<Lataria> mil gracias debsan_
<debsan_> de nada XD
<rommel> flypp: muchas gracias,sabrias donde seguir estos pasos o si podes pasarme los pasos a seguir con un pastebin asi lo guardo amigo
<flypp> rommel, cuando lo encuentres, pulsas "c" (copiar). Una vez hecho eso, te preguntará dónde quieres almacenar ese archivo (en el sistema de archivos de linux) y ya está
<rommel> ya q no creo q recuerde todos
<rommel> saves si los videos tienen un renombre especial?
<flypp> rommel, no necesitas almacenar los pasos. Tan sólo es saber moverte por los menús. Sabiendo un mínimo de inglés, todo es bastante intuitivo
<rommel> vos lo as dicho pero el q no save inglesesta muerto?
<flypp> rommel, el vídeo que habrás borrado tendrá extensión avi, mpeg, wmv o lo que sea. Lo que te ayudaría es saber dónde estaba el vídeo. Te acuerdas?
<flypp> rommel, google tiene un traductor hombre
<rommel> si en una acrpeta de nombre wendy
<rommel> bueno ygualmente te super agradesco,sos un groso
<Lataria> debsan me tira un montón de paquetes  huérfanos ¿es seguro borrarlos? perdón por la pregunta  pero estoy aprendiendo
<rommel> muchas gracias capo,deveras
<flypp> hemos seguido pasos simples. Iniciar testdisk, indicar el disco /dev/sda, indicar que es una partición tipo Intel, Advanced (avanzadas), seleccionar partición ntfs con la opción "Undelete" (desborrar). No es complicado
<flypp> rommel, esa carpeta "wendy" dónde estaba? en "Mis Documentos", en el escritorio?
<rommel> en el escritorio estaba con nombre de videos y despues vuna subcarpeta videos wendy
<rommel> una ultima pregunta con lo que hicimos para desmontar la particion quiere decir q no podre entrar mas a windos desde linux?
<flypp> vale, rommel , qué tipo de windows es? xp, vista?
<rommel> seven?
<flypp> rommel, no hombre, puedes entrar cuando quieras. Se monta automáticamente. Pero para usar testdisk se necesita que no esté montada
<rommel> a entiendo con ese comando q me pasate se desmonta hasta tanto y en cuanto uno vuelva a entrar desde linux a windows?
<rommel> y eso de fhoto rec
<flypp> vale rommel , pues en windows vista/7, la carpeta de escritorio está en /Users/(aquí tu usuario)/Desktop
<rommel> como sirve ya q me decias q es mas efectivo para imagenes y videos?
<rommel> bueno campeon te agradesco mucho quisas alguun dia te pueda retribuir
<flypp> rommel, nada, photorec es que está más enfocado a recuperar vídeos y fotos, pero no busca determinadas extensiiones. Es más seguro usar testdisk
<rommel> gracias
<flypp> rommel, te he ayudado símplemente para que con lo que ahora sabes, algún día ayudes a otro usuario. Es el espíritu
<rommel> si mas vale
<flypp> y photorec se usa exactamente igual. Es clavado al testdisk, sólo que te lleva directamente a la recuperación de archivos
<rommel> aver si lo encuentro entonces deseamesuerte
<flypp> suerte rommel , y vete con calma, que aparecerá
<ch__> hola flyyp
<flypp> hola ch__
<ch__> oye por aqui puedo entrar a chat zona
<ch__> en mexic
<ch__> mexico
<ch__> ?
<flypp> no tengo ni idea. No sé ni lo que es chatzona
<ch__> ok
<ch__> chat de mexico
<ch__> irc
<ch__> gracias de todos modos
<rommel> flypp: al hacer control c para copiar no me da la opcion de pegar
<rommel> en el pen drive
<flypp> ays xD
<flypp> que no es ctrl+c, que es pulsar la tecla "c"
<flypp> a secas
<flypp> al darle, te dirá algo así como si deseas guardar el archivo en el directorio actual . Pulsas "Y" para decirle que sí (fíjate bien en qué directorio estás, porque ahí te lo guardará)
<rommel> mira cada ves q aprieto c sale esto la ultima linea
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675656/
<flypp> rommel, le has dado a Ctrl+C, eso en terminal significa detener el proceso actual
<flypp> con Ctrl+C has cerrado testdisk
<flypp> anda, "sudo testdisk" y a volver a empezar xD
<rommel> y bueno solo noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<rommel> hise eso despues de q salio los archhivos
<flypp> y rommel , NO ES Ctrl+C, es "c", a secas. La tecla "c" solita
<rommel> entiendo
<flypp> ya, pero al darle una vez, ya has cerrado testdisk, tienes que volver a entrar
<rommel> si porq ahora no me deja selecinar ningun archivo
<flypp> claro
<rommel> me imagino bueno cierro entonces asi nada mas o pongo exit
<flypp> rommel, pon "sudo testdisk"
<rommel> ok
<flypp> porque no has recuperado nada, has salido del programa
<rommel> paso 1 create'
<rommel> no me digas
<rommel> solo si me equiboco me corregis
<flypp> vale
<rommel> bien llegue bien
<rommel> ahora solo c jajajaj
<flypp> xD
<rommel> pulse c pero no se seguir ingles!!!
<rommel> no me sale laopcion pegar en el pen drive
<flypp> rommel, pastebin
<rommel> esto salio despues de acionar un archivo
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675663/
<flypp> rommel, /home/rommel ? [Y/N]
<flypp> te la meterá en tu directorio personal, dile que sí
<rommel> y si quiero copuarlo en el pendrive
<rommel> bueno hare eso entonces
<flypp> pero vamos, lo que quieres recuperar es /$Recycle.Bin//S-1-5-21-237195891-2801015862-2174952378-1001/$I8QXWI8.mp4, que parece ser un archivo que está en la papelera de reciclaje
<flypp> rommel, tú lo vas metiendo en tu carpeta personal. Luego ya para pasarlo al pendrive pues lo coges de ahí
<rommel> estoi provando con los q dise mp4 aver como me ba ya q es solo los q veo como video
<rommel> mira salio esto despues http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675665/
<flypp> rommel, es la misma pantalla de antes, por si quieres seguir recuperando archivos
<flypp> rommel, espero que te des cuenta de que no recupera archivos en la partición donde están borrados, sino que "coje" esos archivos borrados y los mete en un directorio de linux
<flypp> vamos, que no los recupera en la partición donde están
<rommel> no mas vale
<rommel> eso si lo sobre entendia
<rommel> me copio toda una carpeta con todo no solo lo que copie
<flypp> rommel, te recuperaría varias carpetas, pero sólo un archivo, no?
<rommel> si un video no pesa nada
<rommel> mira te boy a pasar lo q me copio
<rommel> te lo pasaria pero es tanto q no puedo
<flypp> no me pases nada hombre. Tú eso, sigue buscando
<rommel> solo es lectura
<rommel> no se puede abrir
<rommel> nada
<rommel> ni copiar
<dzup> nono ahora que te lo pase
<flypp> oye rommel , a todo esto... antes de todo esto que estás haciendo... ¿has mirado si el vídeo no está en la papelera de reciclaje de windows?
 * flypp emoción, intriga, dolor de barriga
<rommel> esto me sale es todo lo que encontro de archivos
<flypp> rommel, contesta a mi pregunta por favor
<rommel> epa mi amigo tampoco tampoco hombre
<rommel> no sabre mucho como utd pero tamppoco a pavada
<flypp> yo que sé, que por estos chats se ve de todo xDDD
<rommel> jajajaja
<rommel> jajajajja
<rommel> bueno amigo como hacer entonces ya q al oprimir c solo los copia para lectura un monton de lineas pero nada parecido a un video ya q selecione algo.mp4
<flypp> rommel, oye, hay más archivos para abajo, eh?
<flypp> tú dale al cursor para abajo, o usa la tecla "Av Pág", que hay más
<flypp> si el archivo estaba en el escritorio, buscas una ruta similar a /Users/loquesea/Desktop
<rommel> aver
<flypp> por ejemplo /Users/rommel/Desktop/wendy
<rommel> no me dej aver mas
<flypp> cómo no te va a dejar?
<flypp> tienes que tener muchos más
<flypp> rommel, me refiero a en esta pantalla -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675665/
<flypp> si le das al cursor para abajo, verás más archivos
<rommel> si ahi ba la ruta la busco aver
<flypp> oye rommel , me voy a dormir que aquí son las 3 de la mañana. Tómatelo con calma, que aparecerá. Suerte!
 * flypp buenas noches canal
<rommel> muchas gracias flypp sos un buen amigo,gracias por el aguante
<rommel> buenas noches a todos
<yayo> buenas noches
<synflag> buenas noches yayo
<yayo> disculpame podrias darme algo de informacion?
<yayo> es que tengo un problema con entrar a windows y desde aca no puedo acceder a ellos
<synflag_traga> yayo, espera que termino de comer
<yayo> ok buen provecho
<synflag> yayo, decime
<yayo> ok
<yayo> bueno antes que nada disculpa de verdad la molestia
<synflag> naaa, yo que justo llego la comida
<synflag> decime
<yayo> bueno resulta que yo tengo los dos sistemas operativos windows y linnux
<synflag> aja
<yayo> y bueno ahora que trato de sacar una informacion muy importante que tengo en windows no me reconoce el teclado  no se como salvar esa info men
<synflag> estas en linux ahora no?.
<yayo> en linux me funciona al perfect pero alla ni da vida
<yayo> si
<synflag> en linux tambien anda mal el teclado ?
<yayo> no
<synflag> ah
<synflag> a ver si entiendo
<synflag> en linux el teclado anda bien la distribucion de teclas
<synflag> en windows no anda bien ?
<yayo> en windows es como si se bloquera el led del bloq num queda encendido pero las teclas no dan vida
<synflag> redcat, o/
<synflag> yayo, eso es windows :S
<synflag> es seven o XP ?
<yayo> xp
<synflag> ni idea, puede ser de todo
<yayo> jejeje
<synflag> si necesitas salvar info
<synflag> porque no entras desde linux
<yayo> si muy importante
<synflag> y la copias ?
<yayo> pues aca no me deja entrar
<synflag> ubuntu automonta
<synflag> usas ubuntu no?
<synflag> o no?
<yayo> y otra pregunta disculpa
<synflag> yayo, monta el disco
<synflag> desde ubuntu
<yayo> el flsh  player no me funciona
<synflag> abri el nautilus
<synflag> y entras al disco
<synflag> te falta el plugin de flash
<yayo> aahh ok cierto asi si  salvo la info
<synflag> claro
<synflag> copialo desde linux
<yayo> bueno entro a la opagina del flsh descargo ppero nada
<synflag> el plugin de flash
<synflag> no
<synflag> mas facil
<synflag> ubuntu es?
<yayo> como hago?
<synflag> ubuntu que version?
<yayo> a ver como hagopara ver la vercion y decirte?
<synflag> dime el kernel
<synflag> uname -a
<synflag> en un terminal
<yayo> tengo kubuntu 3.5
<synflag> no puede ser
<yayo> si
<synflag> ubuntu comenzo en la version 4.10
<synflag> no
<yayo> que tiene?
<lviera> yayo, diablo....
<yayo> jejejej que hice?
<synflag> yayo,
<synflag> abri un terminal
<synflag> sabes como?.
<yayo> como hago?
<yayo> ees la misma consola?
<synflag> alt+F2
<synflag> apreta eso
<synflag> y tipea
<yayo> ok ya lo hice
<synflag> gnome-terminal
<synflag> y dale enter
<synflag> es gnome o KDE ?
<yayo> kde
<synflag> entonces
<synflag> tipea
<yayo> listo ya salio
<synflag> konsole
<synflag> bueno
<synflag> cat /etc/issue
<synflag> pone eso
<yayo> ok ya lo hice
<synflag> bueno
<synflag> que dice?
<yayo> listo ya sali
<yayo> ubuntu
<yayo> 8.04.4
<yayo> lts¬¬n¬l
<synflag> ok
<synflag> ya sabes
<synflag> que es 8.04
<yayo> ok
<synflag> se llama ubuntu hardy heron
<yayo> que hago para actualisar
<synflag> yayo, en terminal
<synflag> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yayo> el flsh
<synflag> ahi
<synflag> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yayo> copiio esto?
<synflag> copias
<synflag> y pegas en terminal
<synflag> la misma que abriste
<yayo> ok ya lo hice y me salio una lista tremenda
<synflag> acepta
<yayo> ya
<yayo> dice: 0 actualisados, 0 se instalaran 0 para eliminar y 15 noo actualisados
<yayo> estas?
<synflag> si
<synflag> en la lista
<yayo> ok
<synflag> esta el flash player
<yayo> no
<synflag> bueno
<synflag> ciertamente
<synflag> yayo, tenes 32 o 64 bit ?
<yayo> huyy perdona mi ignorancia no lo se
<synflag> :S
<synflag> uname -r en terminal yayo
<yayo> dice 2.6.24-29 rt
<synflag> pegalo entero
<yayo> colocalo de nuevo solo lo que voy a copiar
<synflag> uname -a
<yayo> 2.6.24-29-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Aug 10 18:31:52 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<synflag> 32 bit
<yayo> ok
<pipo65> buenas
<synflag> yayo, bueno
<synflag> en terminal
<synflag> wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_10.2.159.1ubuntu0.8.04.1_i386.deb
<yayo> copio todo lo que esta en asul y lo pego en el terminal?
<synflag> azul ?
<synflag> yo tipeo en negro
<synflag> si
<synflag> todo eso
<synflag> wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_10.2.159.1ubuntu0.8.04.1_i386.deb
<pipo65> copy paste
<yayo> ok le di click directamente y al parecer esta descargando aunque esta congeladdo
<synflag> congelado ?
<pipo65> si es que hace frio
<yayo> si la descarga no inicia
<pipo65> ??
<synflag> bue...
<synflag> aca baja perfecto
<synflag> tanto con firefox como wget
<yayo> ok ya se instalo
<pipo65> yayo: usas terminal
<pipo65> nop
<synflag> se guardo y se instalo solo, no te pidio password?
<synflag> pipo65, no sabe que es
<synflag> no agrego nunca multiverse
<yayo> si primero me pidio el pass y luego se instalo
<synflag> ok
<synflag> listo
<synflag> ya tenes flash
<pipo65> para instalarlo  desde una terminal dpkg -i archivo.deb
<yayo> dejame probar yte digo
<pipo65> yo no tengo flash
<pipo65> ni lo voy a tener
<synflag> yo si
<synflag> hoy hubo update del mismo
<pipo65> no anda en mi makina
<synflag> por?
<pipo65> tiene prosesador power pc
<synflag> ah
<synflag> es verdad
<pipo65> es un g4
<yayo> me dice que debo actualisar el flash
<synflag> y el de mac no te sirve pipo65 ?
<pipo65> si en macosx
<synflag> yayo, es la ultima version de flash que hay para ubuntu 8.04 en .deb
<pipo65> pero instale ubuntu 10.04 lts powerpc
<synflag> sino tenes que bajarla de adobe
<synflag> luego descomprimir y copiar
<synflag> no te veo muy ducho
<synflag> pipo65, y bueno
<synflag> no podes usar el flash de osx que da adobe y sacar la libreria ?
<yayo> es que yo descargo el plugins de la pag pero luego no pasa nada si me explicas que hacer luego de la descarga seria mas rapido
<pipo65> synflag: es un .app
<synflag> uhm
<synflag> pipo65, gnash ?
<pipo65> dentro del directorio no hay nada que diga .ko
<pipo65> o . os
<pipo65> .so
<pipo65> ya lo intente
<pipo65> y los de adobe dice q no piensar hacer uno
<pipo65> mas la version de mac es 10.1 la ultima que hicieron para powerpc
<pipo65> pero de esa manera prefiero empesar a soportar usar html5
<pipo65> y decirles a los de adobe q se metan el flash en el cul...
<pipo65> jajaj
<synflag> yayo, http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=instalar+flash+.tar.gz+en+linux
<pipo65> a pero tan dificil es
<pipo65> yayo: no te anda la vercion de flash
<yayo> le doy click a la diereccion?
<yayo> no nada
<synflag> si yayo
<pipo65> yayo: y que tratas de ver con flash
<pipo65> de curioso
<yayo> no me funciona y el link que me da para actualisar es de 64 bit y para v de  para arriba
<pipo65> yayo: pero q video tratas de ver
<yayo> pues nada solo youtube
<pipo65> o es alguna aplicacion
<pipo65> yayo: usas firefox
<yayo> estoy usando el firefox
<pipo65> aguarda un segundo
 * synflag huele a troll
<yayo> ???
<yayo> que es troll?
<pipo65> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=flash+video+replacer&cat=1%2C0&x=0&y=0
<pipo65> yayo: puedes instalarte ese addon de firefox
<yayo> ok le doy a guardar o a abrir?
<pipo65> abres esa pagina i fijate en el boton verde de instalar
<synflag> :trollface:
<yayo> si ya lo hice pero  me sale guardar como o abrir
<synflag> XD
<synflag> un addon sale instalar
<synflag> nunca guardar
<yayo> eso es lo que me dice por eso  les pregunto para no cometer errores
<synflag> yayo, de todos modos
<pipo65> en donde dice add on firefox
<synflag> esa version de ubuntu esta caducada
<synflag> salva tus datos e instale una version nueva LTS
<synflag> como la 10.04
<pipo65> yo uso 10.04
<synflag> ya se
<synflag> el usa 8.04
<synflag> esta caducada
<yayo> si el problema es que tengo el sistema desactualsado
<pipo65> y que firefox tienes
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> 8.04 tambien es lts
<synflag> pero ya caduco
<pipo65> pero te quedara mejor si instalas de 0
<yayo> 3.6.17
<pipo65> puedes cambiar los repositorios
<synflag> apt-get dist-upgrade¿
<pipo65> sipis
<pipo65> primero apt-get update
<pipo65> y despues apt-get dist-upgrade
<pipo65> no es tan dificil
<pipo65> lo que tiene es q lleva tiempo
<synflag> no lo es
<yayo> bueno  muchas gracias de verdad por su tiempo
<pipo65> yayo: igual
<yayo>  por lo que veo tendre que ponerme  sera mañana les agradesco mucho su tiempo
<pipo65> flash video replacer deveria de funcionar en tu firefox
<pipo65> por si quieres ver videos ahora
<synflag> minitube ?
<pipo65> yayo: prueba a entrar a donde estan tus addons
<pipo65> no synflag
<pipo65> es mejor
<pipo65> si elige standalone abre los videos en tiempo real
<pipo65> lo descubri por q en powerpc no hay flash
<pipo65> lo malo q no funciona con todos los sitios
<yayo> QUE DESCANCEN
<pipo65> hasta ahora esta youtube y youporn
<synflag> yayo, chau che
<pipo65> nos vemos
<synflag> que te vaya bien
<yayo> seguro  amigos
<pipo65> hasta la proxima te invitare unas cañas
<pipo65> bueno gente yo tambien me voy
<synflag> saludos pipo65 o/
<pipo65> nos vemos synflag
<Josesordo> hola
<Josesordo> como corro un install.sh?
<dzup> chmod +x install.sh; ./install.sh
<Josesordo> An error occurred. The package management system cannot be identified... =/
<dzup> que packege es?
<dzup> packete
<dzup> package :p
<Josesordo> es un driver que intento instalar para la impresora Canon Pixma MP250 =/
<dzup> creo que tratas de nstalar otro que no es un .deb
<Josesordo> ah ok.. ya veo, en el tar.gz habia otra carpeta con los paquetes.. deb..jeje..sorry
<torrento> hola.. por casuaidad alguien sabe la forma de hacer un backuo instalable en ubuntu pero sin limite de gigas?
<Morfeo> torrento, remastersys?
<torrento> remastersys tiene limite de 4 gigas
<torrento> yo ya tengo instalado como 15
<Morfeo> woow, no sabia eso
<torrento> ;)
<xangua> y más de 10 serán de puros datos
<torrento> yo solo tengo instalaciones noguardo cosas en la pc uso dispositivos externos
<xangua> me imagino que remastersys solo respalda tu sistema, no todo tus archivos
<torrento> si haces backup respalda todo pero solo tiene limite de 4 gigas
<CrOnOs2000> Una pregunta super basica ven algo mal con este comando?  "ln -s /mnt/sd_external sd" suponiendo usuario root siendo sd_external a directorio
<arp-> nop
<arp-> sudo ln -s /mnt/sd_external/ /mnt/sd
<CrOnOs2000> Carajo entonces es el maldito android el que no me deja tendre que investigar su sintaxis gracias arp-
<arp-> ok
<torrento> xangua remastersys con la opcion backup respalda todo lo que haya en el disco rigido  el problema es el limite de espacio
<CrOnOs2000> Lol y ahora voy descubriendo que fat32 no permite symlinks
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fzeta> buenas,buenas...
<fzeta> iep!
<SadlyMistaken> cómo puedo desactivar la opción de cuando pase el ratón por encima de un archivo de música, no se escuche el archivo?
<gnome-terminal> es facil novato...
<gnome-terminal> aver un momento...
<gnome-terminal> Editar > Preferencias...
<gnome-terminal> Vista previa y luego...
<gnome-terminal> Hay una palabra que dice "Archivos de Sonido"
<gnome-terminal> Dale "Nunca" de esa forma no lograras escuchar naa :D
<gnome-terminal> Te sirvio de ayuda?
<gnome-terminal> Y mi gracias? ¬_¬
<rockguel> Hola
<rockguel> Saludos desde México
<rockguel> Estado de México.
<rockguel> ¿Quién podría ser tan amable de ayudarme?
<rockguel> Tengo una cuestion con un disco duro de 2TB que instale junto con otros 2 discos de 1TB cada uno
<rockguel> ah y uno de 500GB
<rockguel> Sistema de archivos en el de 500GB ReiserFS
<rockguel> Partición Básica  Ext3 en 1TB
<rockguel> Partición Básica Ext3 en 1TB
<rockguel> Partición Básica Ext3 en 2TB
<rockguel> No sé porque razón de la noche a la mañana me marco que el de 2TB ya esta lleno, cuando solo tiene aproximadamente 60GB Ocupados
<rockguel> los 2 de 1TB Cada uno no tengo problemas...
<SadlyMistaken> gnome-terminal MUCHAS GRACIAS, perdona, es que estaba en el balcón fumandome un cigarro. Sorry
<gnome-terminal> Vaaaaale -.-
<SadlyMistaken> jeje. eres un solete. Sorry de verdad.
<redcat> hola gente de ubuntu
<gnome-terminal> Ola
<SadlyMistaken> hola gatito rojo
<redcat> jaja
<guampa> rockguel: (df -h ; fdisk -l )| pastebinit
<redcat> si disculpen tengo un problema con el centro de sofware de ubuntu
<redcat> lla que al bajar paquetes me abre una ventana que me da error
<redcat> pero el paquete si se instala
<redcat> correctamente
<SadlyMistaken> muestra la ventana ¿qué te dice?
<redcat> error de paquete en la instalacion o algo asi
<redcat> pero osea se instala bien pero mm es molesta esa ventana
<rockguel> Sí hay alguien que pudiera asesorarme ¿o a todos les vale mi problema??
<redcat> jajajaj
<redcat> aserca de que rockguel
<guampa> rockguel ya te pase arriba, trata de leer
<gnome-terminal> Aver si entendi "rockguel" Tienes 1 DD de 1TB + 2 de 500MB cierto?
<rockguel> ah perdon
<SadlyMistaken> redcat para arreglar paquetes: sudo apt-get install -f
<rockguel> disculpa mi ignorancia
<redcat> ohh okaz
<rockguel> me meto a la terminal y le pongo eso
<SadlyMistaken> eso intentará arreglar los paquetes rotos.
<SadlyMistaken> si al instalar algo se instala "roto" te mostrará algo
<guampa> rockguel: si, y pasame el link que te devuelve
<SadlyMistaken> intenta copiar lo que te diga la terminal cuando pongas eso.
<guampa> rockguel: si te da command not found o comando no encontrado, necesitas instalar pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<redcat> sandlymistaken: me da esto Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<redcat>  firmware-b43-installer
<SadlyMistaken> uf, eso es del nuevo controlador Broadcom??
<redcat> sip
<rockguel> ya regreso...
<SadlyMistaken> yo lo instalé desde sistema>ADministración>Controladores Adicionales
<SadlyMistaken> mira a ver si allí te dice que el controlador esté dañado en algo.
<redcat> oks
<redcat> no me aparece
<redcat> que diga si
<redcat> pero es el de la red inalambrica
<SadlyMistaken> sí sí, ya me imagino.
<SadlyMistaken> pero yo cuando lo instalé no toqué nada del firmware.
<redcat> ohhhh
<redcat> ahhh esque ase poco andaba viendo algo de la conexion wi fi
<redcat> y movi unas cosillas por ahi
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<redcat> alo mejor ahi esta el problema
<SadlyMistaken> manazas..
<SadlyMistaken> JAJAJAJA
<SadlyMistaken> si puede ser.
<SadlyMistaken> La cosa sería poder desinstalarlo, y volverlo a instalar
<SadlyMistaken> pero para eso necesitarias tener otro medio para tener internet en tu computadora
<SadlyMistaken> o bajarte el driver-controlador de la página web
<SadlyMistaken> y saberlo instalar... cuando lo desinstales
<redcat> oks
<SadlyMistaken> para que fuese una instalación limpia... sin tus toqueteos.
<redcat> jajajja
<SadlyMistaken> xD a no ser que sepas volver a ponerlo todo en su sitio.
<redcat> oks
<SadlyMistaken> ¿tu sabrás hacer eso?
<SadlyMistaken> yo por ejemplo no sabría.
<redcat> mmm nel soy nuevo con linux
<redcat> apenas llevo dos meses que sali de windows
<redcat> :C
<SadlyMistaken> uff, pues como lo instalaste tu la primera vez?
<SadlyMistaken> ahm?
<redcat> un amigo me andaba diciendo como estabanmos viendo acerca del wifi
<redcat> pero no importa lla se de donde viene el problema
<redcat> mas al rato cuando se conecte lepreguntare
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, quizás sea mejor que esperes un rato a que venga un experto por aqui y te sepa ayudar...
<redcat> simon
<redcat> gracias por tu alluda sadly
<SadlyMistaken> uhm.
<SadlyMistaken> na, ayuda nada, tu...  xD
<SadlyMistaken> y no te arrepentiras de ubuntu, te lo aseguro.
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<redcat> jaajaj
<SadlyMistaken> yo ya he enganchado a 12 personas.
<SadlyMistaken> y estamos todos maravillados
<redcat> jjaaj genial
<SadlyMistaken> yo cada día aprendo algo nuevo. chi chi chiiii
<redcat> genial
<SadlyMistaken> me voy a fumar un piti... ¡¡¡Buena suerte, redcat!!!
<SadlyMistaken> chao
<redcat> gracias
<redcat> chau
<n-iCe> Hola, alguien sabe como configurar los controles de volúmen que vienen con una laptop no los reconoce
<kraken> Hola que tal, estoy interesado en instalar xubuntu en una portatil de caracteristicas estandar, puede ser xubuntu una buena distro para una portatil?
<colo> kraken, yo tengo ubuntu 10.04 en una eee701 de 4gb y me anda muy bien
<kraken> colo este esta es un core 2 a 1.66 Mhz, 80 gb de DD y 1,5 gb de ram
<colo> kraken, entonces supongo que deberia volar, la eee solo tiene 900 Mhz
<kraken> ah ok colo voy a probar a ver
<esar> novato en irc donde puedo encontrar listados de canales interesantes?
<n-iCe> esar: /list
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> nesecito ayuda los botones de minimizar y cerrar las carpetas no me aparesen
<nevopross> ruben, tienes instalado el compiz fusion
<nevopross> ??
<rbndj8> sip
<rbndj8> pero ya esta bien
<rbndj8> gracias
<nevopross> bueno, esta bien, de nada
<fosco_> rbndj8: pulsa alt+f2 para que se abra el cuadro ejecutar
<fosco_> ahi escribe unity si estas en ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> o metacity si estas en ubuntu 10.x
<rbndj8> ya estan
<rbndj8> fosco sabes como puedo usar mi blackberry como moden
<totocolombia> buenas tardes, tengo la siguiente inquietud tengo thunderbird y necesito hacer un documento con todos los correos que envie del mes de julio, existe alguna forma de exportarlos a un documento de texto.?
<totocolombia> buenas tardes, tengo la siguiente inquietud tengo thunderbird y necesito hacer un documento con todos los correos que envie del mes de julio, existe alguna forma de exportarlos a un documento de texto.?
<nevopross> toto prueba con la opcion de exportar
<xuuun> porque linux-mint me saca hasta la pantalla de login-usuario?
<xuuun> derrepente pasa eso
<xuuun> cuando estoy trabajando
<xangua> preguntale a los de mint ;)
<xuuun> jajaj
<m4v> xuuun: nose, este canal es sobre Ubuntu, no sabemos sobre mint
<xangua> ubuntu no me saca, pruebalo ;)
<xuuun> bueno, tambien me pasa eso con ubuntu
<xuuun> me parece que es el efecto de pantalla
<xuuun> aunque no llego a usar el "cubo"
<m4v> no entiendo igual tu problema, puedes explicarlo mejor?
<xuuun> pero al menos no tiene alguna idea?
<xuuun> resulta que cuando estoy trabajando normalmente, mi maquina me saca del usuario automaticamente
<xuuun> pero no se reinicia
<xuuun> solo me deja en la pantalla de login
<xuuun> usuario
<m4v> cierra la sesión o la deja abierta?
<xuuun> cierra la sesion
<xuuun> y todo lo que hacia se pierde
<xuuun> por ejemplo si estas escribiendo.
<xuuun> regularmente pasa eso cuando seleciono archivos, o cuando doy maximisar una ventana
<xuuun> o cuando pongo play
<xuuun> y tambien cuando tenía el screenlets
<xuuun> "salvapantallas"
<xuuun> si si si
<willys_fueguino> holas tengo este problema: "lsusb: /sys/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory"
<willys_fueguino> alguna sugerencia?
<triviox> Buenas tardes/noches; quisiera saber alguna forma (preferentemente gráfica) de compartir carpetas/archivos entre 2 equipos con Ubuntu 11.04; laptop y desktop, ambos se conectan al mismo router (por rj45 y wifi respectivamente).. que me recomiendan? Gracias! Sds.-
<m4v> xuuun: nunca me pasó, no tengo idea que puede ser. En qué versión de ubuntu fué eso?
<xuuun> 11
<xuuun> la nueva
<xuuun> por eso segun quité e instale el mint
<xuuun> :(
<xuuun> pero bueeen, grax
<xuuun> pero bueeeno, grax
<jhonny__> hola
<jhonny__> quien puede ayudarme
<m4v> willys_fueguino: no encuentro info al respecto, está los usb habilitados en el bios? estas usando un kernel personalizado? no sé que puede ser sino
<m4v> triviox: creo que la forma de compartir gráficamente es con samba, pero no conozco como es en gnome
<debsan> triviox, hay muchas opciones, por ftp, nfs, samba
<triviox> por samba según se es con windows, o no? m4v debsan
<m4v> samba sirve para tanto linux como windows
<debsan> triviox, en teoria ...
<willys_fueguino> m4v, estoy en puppy q es un derivado de ubuntu hasta donde sé. Veo que hay actualizacion (porque estoy en una beta), asi que actualizare. Gracias de todas formas =)
<m4v> aunque es más complicado de configurar, nfs es más sencillo, pero no hay interfaz gráfica, tenés que montar los recursos compartidos desde la consola
<triviox> grax m4v , debsan ; probaré samba entonces.. lo que quiero es solo poder acceder desde una pc a la otra.. cuando voy a lugares /red/ veo ambas; pero no puedo entrar a la otra; o mejor dicho entro pero no hay nada solo una carpeta $prints
<debsan> triviox, probablemente sea porque no compartiste ninguna carpeta
<m4v> willys_fueguino: solo te podemos ayudar con si estás con Ubuntu, pregunta en el canal de los creadores de esa distro que estas usando.
<debsan> triviox, ya tenés instalado samba ?
<triviox> agregué carpetas tambien debsan, por nombre de equipo y tbn probe por ip
<triviox> creo que se instalo cuando fui a sistemas/adm/carpetas compartidas
<triviox> eso es samba?
<willys_fueguino> m4v, al ser derivado, aplica casi todo ;-) gracias = =)
<jhonny__> quien me ayuda
<jhonny__> please
<willys_fueguino> ?
<fzeta> jhonny__: pero pregunta xDDD
<debsan> !ask jhonny__
<kubot> jhonny__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jhonny__> ok
<jhonny__> gracias manin
<m4v> willys_fueguino: no podemos soportar las decenas de derivados que existen, que hacen sus propios cambios, pregunta a la comunidad que ese derivado que estés usando.
<jhonny__> yo tengo un blackberry 8530
<willys_fueguino> ...
<jhonny__> pero no se como actualizarlo
<triviox> hice una carpeta debsan; con la ip de el notebook y compartiendo la home; cuando intento acceder desde el notebook entro al desktop (al menos tiene su nombre) pero adentro solo hay una carpeta $prints
<jhonny__> e buscado en youtube y todo y nada de nada
<willys_fueguino> xDDD /join #blackberry X'DDD
<mimecar> jhonny__: en la web de Blackberry te dirán como se hace
<jhonny__> gracias
<m4v> jhonny__: este canal es sobre Ubuntu, si no tenés preguntas sobre ubuntu por favor ve a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<debsan> triviox, buscate un tutorial de samba xD
<triviox> jejej creo que eso hare..
<triviox> mientras tanto seguiré con dropbox xD
<m4v> triviox: tenés que compartir esa carpeta, desde KDE le hacés click derecho y en propiedades hay opciones para compartir. Pero como dije no tengo idea como es en gnome
<debsan> m4v, triviox en gnome en mas o menos lo mismo. Por lo menos lo que recuerdo de ubuntu
<triviox> desde el desktop voy a carpetas compartidas y supuestamente está compartida m4v, el tema es que luego no la veo
<triviox> en ip permitida va la ip local, correcto?
<m4v> triviox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<m4v> fijate si hay algo ahí
<triviox> alla ire m4v , gracias a los dos  m4v  debsan ; hasta luego , seguire en la busqueda :D
<totocolombia> alguien sabe si hay un canal de thunderbird? en español?
<m4v> totocolombia: fijate con /msg alis list *thunderbird*
<xangua> totocolombia: hay de firefox en español en la red de mozilla creo
<m4v> totocolombia: pero sospecho que no
<totocolombia> m4v caramba
<totocolombia> muchas gracias, toco copiar y pegar cada correo
<Vero2> hola, er-USUL no está mas?
<Vero2> alguien puede contestar?
<fzeta> Vero2: porqué lo preguntas..?
<m4v> !pregunta Vero2
<kubot> Vero2: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fzeta> creo que es un bot
<Vero2> Estoy preguntando algo puntual: er-USUL no está mas?
<Vero2> si, es un bot
<Vero2> pero yo le pregunto a algun humano
<mimecar> Vero2: de momento no está
<m4v> Vero2: hace tiempo que no se conecta.
<Vero2> mimecar: ok gracias. Si, justamente hace tiempo que no lo veo por eso pregunto.
<Vero2> m4v gracias tambien
<sianhulo> ¿amigos, cual es el equivalente de ubuntu para el comando "sudo setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW+eip CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip'"?
<oscar> hola, no puedo conectarme al internet, alguien me ayuda?
<oscar> gracias . . .
<TheBest> algun programa para grabar juegos de play bueno?
<dzup> TheBest: ffmpeg -f x11grab -s wxga -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq /tmp/out.mpg
<TheBest> dzup: gracias , otra cosa sabes como multiplicar 2 variables en bash?
<m4v> !ot TheBest
<kubot> TheBest: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dzup> TheBest: a=8;b=10;c=$(($a*$b));echo "$a x $b = $c"
<dzup> TheBest: tambien xvidcap --file filename.mpeg --fps 15 --cap_geometry 800x600+0+0 --rescale 25 --time 200.0 --start_no 0 --continue yes --gui no --a   <--modifica la geometry a su necesidad
<TheBest> dzup: este if no me funciona
<TheBest> if [ $numero1 > $numero2 ]; then echo "El numero mayor es $numero1"
<TheBest> else echo "El numero mayor es $numero2"
<TheBest> fi
<dzup> usa $(())
<colo> http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1400603-veinte-anos-con-linux
<TheBest> cual es la diferencia
<dzup> ...o if [[ $numero1 > $numero2 ]]
<m4v> si no necesitan soporte sobre Ubuntu vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<TheBest> pero que de mal tiene que use un [ ]
<dzup> si usa [[ condicion ] && comando || comando2   <--if condicion entonces comando1 sino comando2
<dzup>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic TheBest
<TheBest> exit
<m4v> colo: más apropiado en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jorge4> Hola...¿alguien ha tenido problemas al activar el driver ATI? Me sale en el monitor "fuera de rango"
<jorge4> Hola...¿alguien ha tenido problemas al activar el driver ATI? Me sale en el monitor "fuera de rango"
<fosco_> jorge4: yo tengo ati, pero voy con el driver libre
<jorge4> si fosco he instalado el libre...ademas dice comprobado por ubuntu..pero al pedir reiniciar se queda en la pantalla negra el mensaje del monitor: fiera de rango
<jorge4> fuera de rango dice
<m4v> jorge4: instalado el libre? ya viene por defecto, no hay que instalar nada
<m4v> que hiciste exactamente
<jorge4> instale ubuntu 11...al entrar dice hay un driver disponible...el de ati libre. LO instalo. Me piede reinicio y entra al grub. Selecciono ubuntu y se queda en fuera de rango una pantalla negra
<jorge4> la tarjeta esta nueva...tiene na semana
<m4v> ese driver es el privativo, lo dice el menú.
<colo> porque firefox 4 no esta en los repo de la 10.04
<jorge4> el que ofrece ubuntu es el privativo? dice que lo han probado en ubuntu
<fosco_> ubuntu ofrece ambos
<fosco_> el libre preinstalado
<jorge4> y el libre donde esta o como lo instalo? a mi me sale solo uno
<fosco_> y el privativo instalable
<m4v> jorge4: el que estabas usando antes de instalar ese era el libre
<debsan> colo, qué versión esta ?
<colo> debsan, de ubuntu?
<jorge4> bueno entrare en modo seguro y lo desintalare...a ver si averiguo esto. Creo que tiene mas que ver con el monitor q ue con el driver
<debsan> colo, de firefox ?
<jorge4> m4v, ninguno...bueno el VESA
<m4v> colo: seguramente porque ff4 salió un año después de 10.04
<debsan> colo, exactamente ^
<colo> aah pensee que apareeria en los repo para actualizarlo
<m4v> jorge4: el driver que trae ubuntu es el libre, lo usa por defecto.
<m4v> no usa el VESA
<debsan> m4v, las actualizaciones de ubuntu corrigen errores sobre las mismas versiones de los paquetes ?
<m4v> debsan: no entiendo.
<jorge4> m4v, ah no lo sabia..es que ese driver libre no ofrece aceleracion gráfica?
<m4v> jorge4: no es muy buena la aceleración 3d en el libre
<jorge4> ah...bueno no me importa eso mucho...yo lo instale por que veia todo mas grande de lo normal...
<jorge4> y pense que no tenia el driver instalado
<m4v> jorge4: que placa es?
<jorge4> bueno entrare en modo seguro y desintalare el driver privativo
<m4v> jorge4: espera, que desinstalarlo no es tan fácil
<jorge4> m4v, no lo recuerdo ..es una ATI...es que es mi compu del trabajo
<jorge4> la compre hace una semana
<jorge4> igual voy a la tienda y que me la cambie por una Nvidia...nunca me dieron problemas
<m4v> jorge4: "lspci | grep VGA" en una consola para ver que placa tenés
<debsan> m4v, por ejemplo, en los repositorios se encuentra el ff 3, si hay actualizaciones serán para corregir cosas sobre esa versión de ff, pero no entraran en los repositorios nuevas versiones por ejemplo el ff 4 ??
<jorge4> m4v, si, lo que pasa que el ordenador lo tengo en el trabajo y no estoy delante
<m4v> debsan: si, no creo que pasen del ff3 al ff4 en el mismo release, mucho menos en un release que es LTS
<jorge4> m4v, si lo desintalo el driver desde el gestor de controladores no se quita?
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<m4v> jorge4: desafortunadamente no
<NipSarm> alguien de aqui usa fluxbox ?
<jorge4> vaya eso no lo sabia
<m4v> jorge4: se desinstala en parte, no completamente
<m4v> jorge4: o mejor dicho, se desinstala, pero deja mal el driver libre que después no funciona
<jorge4> ok...bueno lo mejor es que cuando lo tenga delante el compu, busque info o ayuda para eliminarlo. Vaya lio con la ATI...
<m4v> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<m4v> jorge4: ^
<m4v> esos pasos tenés que seguir para desinstalar el privativo
<jorge4> OK m4v me voy a enviar ese link al correo del trabajo. Gracias
<jorge4> Ultima vez que me compro una ati..es una grafica cojonera
<NipSarm> holas
<NipSarm> alguien me podria ayudar a editar un panel fluxbox?
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-28
<colo> como pongo firefox 6 en español?
<redcat> actualizando ubuntu men
<colo> ubuntu?
<redcat> no usas ubuntu
<pipo65> hola
<pipo65> como va
<pipo65> redcat:
<colo> redcat, si 10.04, actualize firefox a la vesion 6 pero se instalo en ingles
<redcat> ohhh dale
<redcat> tendrias que buscar los plugins en español de ubuntu
<pipo65> creo q podes modificarlo desde xulrunner
<redcat> ohhh tambien
<redcat> o tambien bajate la ultima version
<colo> y los links para bajar el xpi del idioma no andan
<redcat> 11.04
<pipo65> colo: de donde lo bajastes
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> podes bajarlo desde la pag
<colo> pipo65, mediante la terminal
<pipo65> si pero esta el pak
<pipo65> el la pag de mozilla
<pipo65> yo ahora no estoy justo en ubuntu
<pipo65> estoy en mac
<pipo65> pero me fijo
<pipo65> colo
<pipo65> estas
<pipo65> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all.html
<colo> pipo65, si
<pipo65> en esa pag estan todos los downloads
<colo> pipo65, ok gracias
<pipo65> tenes q bajar la 6 para linux y compilar
<pipo65> podes elegir el idioma q mas te guste
<pipo65> y si te interesa volver al viejo firefox en la misma pag tenes el link para la 3.6.20
<pipo65> yo probe la beta 7
<colo> y si  ya lo instale lo quito primero?
<pipo65> y me volvi al viejo
<colo> al 6?
<pipo65> no el firefox podes instalarlo arriba
<colo> ah  ok
<pipo65> no al 3.6
<colo> no te puedo creer
<pipo65> tanto el firefox como el thunderbird
<pipo65> q me volviera
<pipo65> colo:  no tendras mas soporte para flashplayer
<colo> va para atras?
<pipo65> todo se pasara a html5
<pipo65> en las versiones viejas mantiene el flash
<colo> entonces me vueelvo al 3.6
<pipo65> aunque en la mac la unica version q tengo de flash es la 10.1
<pipo65> por
<pipo65> depende para q lo uses
<pipo65> podes usar flashvideoreplacer
<pipo65> yo solo digo lo q pasara tarde o temprano
<pipo65> los pibes de flash ya no pueden mejorar el codigo mas el codigo no es libre
<gusan0r> alguien me puede ayudar? " sudo dpkg -i google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb
<gusan0r> (Reading database ... 238022 files and directories currently installed.)
<gusan0r> Preparing to replace google-talkplugin 2.2.2.0-1 (using google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb) ...
<gusan0r> Unpacking replacement google-talkplugin ...
<gusan0r> Setting up google-talkplugin (2.2.2.0-1) ...
<gusan0r>  "
<pipo65> !paste gusan0r
<kubot> gusan0r: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gusan0r> pipo65, mirá el flood que acabás de hacer vos, y me decis paste caradura
<pipo65> yo no te dije paste
<pipo65> yo le dije a kubot q te diga que hacer
<gusan0r> jajajajajaja
<pipo65> sabes que tenes que hacer
<gusan0r> se se se, che tenes idea que le pasa? instalo el paquete y cuando lo quiero ejecutar no lo encuentra
<pipo65> creo q te falta dependencias
<gusan0r> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/47
<pipo65> pone en una termina locate *talk*
<pipo65> si no tenes locate pone find *talk*
<pipo65> si no lo encuentra como sudo updatedb
<pipo65> podes buscar tambien como google
<gusan0r> pipo65, si lo hice al locate antes, pero tirá un monton de direcciones
<pipo65> locate *google*
<gusan0r> sep, igual luego de hacer eso ?
<pipo65> y que opciones te da
<pipo65> fijate las opciones q puedas ejectar
<pipo65> ssobre que lo ejecutas
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> pidgin
<pipo65> mas creo q el google talk ya esta en pidgin
<pipo65> ba como jabber
<pipo65> gusan0r:
<pipo65> ejecuta en una termina zsh
<pipo65> con eso lo encontras mas rapido
<gusan0r> a ver
<gusan0r> ahí me fijo
<dzup> apropos <comando>
<gusan0r> creo que tengo que instalar
<pipo65> dzup:
<pipo65> como andas
<pipo65> estoy usando zsh
<pipo65> es piola esa shell
<dzup> ok
<dzup> de todos modos apropos es un comando
<dzup> whereis <programa>  o   apropos <parte-del-nombre>
<pipo65> dzup: pero si no esta en un patch aparece??
<gusan0r> cual es la diferencia entre borrar con aptitude y apt-get?
<gusan0r> borra dependencias etc con aptitudE?
<gusan0r> logs, y giladas por el estilo
<dzup> !apt-get
<kubot> Si quieres instalar Software en Ubuntu aprende como hacerlo en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones . Siempre es preferible usar aplicaciones que esten en los repositorios oficiales.
<dzup> !aptitude
<kubot> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<dzup> !dpkg
<kubot> dpkg es un manejador de paquetes para la terminal. Si una actualización fué interrumpida prueba con « sudo dpkg --configure -a » para continuar la instalación de paquetes.
<dzup> y parece que aptitude ya no se usa, ahora se tiende a usar apt-get
<dzup> ...asi que ya no se meta a aprender aptitude, use apt-get
<gusan0r> dzup, tan dificil de contestar es que me mandas con el bot ? si o no era la respuesta
<dzup> ya lo dije, aptitude = viejo, apt-get = eso deve usar, no se complique
<gusan0r> ok
<dzup> las llamadas alos bot era para ver si le interezaba leer mas al respecto, ya que eso es un topic muy viejo y por eso se crearon esos !apt-get !aptitude !dpkg factos.
<gusan0r> dzup, ok gracias, disculpá es que preguntas cualquier cosa y te mandan con un bot
<dzup> oh, no problema
<gusan0r> entiendo el no querér repetir, pero era para salir del paso, sino me voy a google y listo
<cousteau> gusan0r, con aptitude se desinstalan automáticamente las dependencias, y me parece que con apt-get no y hay que hacer autoremove después... pero no estoy seguro
<cousteau> (y además aptitude no viene instalado, pero vamos, se puede instalar perfectamente)
<pipo65> cousteau: pero si le agregas un --purge
<gusan0r> cousteau, gracias
<gusan0r> pipo65, claro con el purge ahí termino de eliminar todo
<pipo65> lo agregas en la misma linea
<m4v> --purge es para eliminar los archivos de configuración del /etc
<pipo65> de apt-get
<pipo65> m4v: pero  si tienes algun directorio generado en tu home tambien los borra
<pipo65> por ejemplo firefox
<m4v> pipo65: no. tu home no lo toca
<pipo65> genera un .mozilla
<m4v> no debería.
<pipo65> si borras .mozilla
<pipo65> es decir con --purge desaparece .mozilla tambien
<m4v> --purge no borra nada del $HOME.
<cousteau> no
<m4v> solo del /etc
<cousteau> --purge sólo borra cosas de /etc y de /var
<m4v> eso
<pipo65> entonces fallo en mi equipo
<m4v> lo dudo.
<cousteau> es fácil. Un usuario normal sólo puede tocar su /home, y algunas otras cosillas como /tmp y los dispositivos de /media si está en plugdev
<cousteau> sudo puede tocar todo, pero en principio no tocará nada de /home
<cousteau> zzz... buenas noches
<pipo65> pero el directorio .purple me desaparecio cuando desinstale el pidgin
<pipo65> y estoy muy seguro
<arp-> buenas
<pipo65> hola arp-
<pipo65> como andas
<arp-> kcs pipo65
<arp-> bien
<arp-> probando la TDT
<pipo65> aca me ando
<pipo65> yo pruebo muchas cosas en mi mac
<arp-> ok
<pipo65> arp-: te queres robar el cable
<arp-> no
<pipo65> jajaj
<arp-> arme una antena para TDT
<arp-> anda 10 puntos
<dzup> m4v: pero aptitude tampoco toca el $HOME correcto?
<pipo65> la antena es facil de hacer
<arp-> sep
<arp-> demasiado
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> pelar un cable coaxil
<dzup> m4v: pero aptitude tampoco toca el $HOME, correcto?
<arp-> no mas que eso
<m4v> pipo65: no debería, si lo hace es un bug
<pipo65> yo tengo una parrilla de las que da el gobierno
<m4v> dzup: nunca usé aptitude, supongo que no.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pipo65 yo con un cable coaxil
<arp-> pelado en la medida justa.
<pipo65> m4v: voy a denunciar el bug a los fabricantes de pidgin
<m4v> no es el trabajo del sysadmin limpiar los homes de los usuarios
<arp-> tenes un dipolo UHF
<pipo65> nop
<pipo65> es posta una parrilla
<arp-> bueh
<m4v> pipo65: verificá que el bug sigue existiendo primero.
<arp-> yo te digo la mia
<pipo65> con un brazo cruzado al frente
<arp-> es una antena tipo dipolo
<arp-> no hace falta tanto lio
<dzup> m4v: bueno para aclarar pues estoy tambien confundido, apt-get o aptitude?
<arp-> agarro los 15 canales
<arp-> sin problemas
<pipo65> m4v: no sabria decirte pues ahora tengo la nueva version de pidgin
<pipo65> arp-: vos estas en bs as
<m4v> dzup: apt-get está instalado en ubuntu, aptitude hace algún tiempo que ya no viene instalado.
<arp-> no
<arp-> en Rosario
<m4v> pipo65: reportar un bug contra una versión vieja no es muy útil.
<pipo65> arp-: en mar del plata la tv digital anda para atras
<arp-> :S
<arp-> por lo menos aca anda 10 puntos
<arp-> asome la antenita x el balcon
<arp-> y todo bien
<m4v> che, me mueven el offtopic a #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<pipo65> y la mitad de los equipos q dio el gobierno estan vacios adentro
<arp-> dentro de mi casa no tengo señal
<arp-> m4v ok
<m4v> arp-: gracias.
<arp-> ok
<sianhulo> ¿amigos, cual es el equivalente de ubuntu para el comando "sudo setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW+eip CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip'"?
<idroj07> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con un problema con archivos rar?
<gusan0r> idroj07, escupi
<katarcis> jaja
<idroj07> he descargado un archivo rar en partes de jdownloader y al descomprimir automaticamente o manualmente me salta este error:CRC failed Unexpected end of archive jdownloader
<katarcis> grosero
<idroj07> y si intento descomprimir con el gestor d archivadores me salta esto: rar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ivancp> idroj07: sudo apt-get install rar
<ivancp> idroj07: el archivo con el CRC failed debes volver a descargarlo
<idroj07> ya pero cuando lo vuelvo a descargar me dice: "ya existe el archivo"
<gusan0r> cambiale el ombre
<gusan0r> nombre*XD
<idroj07> si son los mismos archivos me dara el mismo error no? ademas, es un archivo rar en partes.. le doy a descomprimir a la parte1 pero nose si el error ese de CRC me da en la 1º o en la 2º , 3º parte, etc..
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<gnome-terminal> Ola
<NipSarm> alguien me puede ayudar a editar el panel de fluxbox?
<gnome-terminal> Si
<gnome-terminal> ...
<gnome-terminal> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Fluxbox
<NipSarm> gracias por el enlace, se ve completo, has usado DSL ? quiero editar el panel
<gnome-terminal> No, no tengo idea de que es "DSL"
<gnome-terminal> Lo unico que se personalizar el tint2, con las 32 configuraciones
<NipSarm> T_T  yo tampoco se mucho del DSL por eso busco alguien que lo haya hecho
<rommel> buenas noches a todos
<rommel> allguien sabra como hacer para que despues de eleguir que el ecualisador en banshee ponerlo abajo a la derecha ahora no se puede desplegar ni poder ecualisar
<rommel> o mejor dicho alguien sabe como tener un buen ecualisador q uno pueda personalisar en ubuntu?
<rommel> 10.04
<rommel> buenas noches
<gnome-terminal> Bueno ahora estoy instalando Banshe aver que se puede hacer para ecualizarlo XD
<josue> buenas noches!!
<gnome-terminal> Hola
<josue> pregunta... alguien ha podido correr windows messenger live en ubuntu?
<gnome-terminal> NipSarm...
<gnome-terminal> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Fluxbox-es
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install emesene, josue :)
<josue> nou
<josue> ninguno de los de linux me soporta cam
<josue> quiero averiguar si con el wine y el live puedo andar la cam
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install wine
<xangua> dale las gracias a microsoft josue
<gnome-terminal> pff
<gnome-terminal> Aver...
<josue> dile eso al resto del planeta...
<gnome-terminal> Alguien le paso mal con messenger en ubuntu?... por que yo no instale esa cosa. :S
<gnome-terminal> josue, ¿que version de ubuntu tenes?
<josue> 11.04
<gnome-terminal> El nombre del modelo de tu Cam?
<gnome-terminal> Si tu camara es de nuevo modelo es posible que ubuntu no la soporte
<gnome-terminal> Pero si es viejita como mi madre pues si deberia reconocerlo suena logico no?
<gnome-terminal> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Webcam
<xangua> no, no suena lógico :S
<gnome-terminal> Por que? T_T
<xangua> simplemente que ningún cliente de msn salvo el de microsoft soporta videoconferencia
<gnome-terminal> Pero estamos hablando de camaras no? XD
<gnome-terminal> Pues que pena con lo de msn
<gnome-terminal> Ya esta Banshe probe el ecualizador y puedo moverlo.
<gnome-terminal> Tengo un problema, ¿Algunos de ustedes escuchan MCradio?... pues quiero entrar al irc de esa radio pero no se como agregarlo al X-Chat Gnome.
<Rafase282> Saludos, puede alguien ayudarme a instalar y configurar el servidor DHCP ?
<m4v> Rafase282: cosas sobre servers no es el propósito del canal. Pero te puedo sugerir que busques sobre dnsmasq, es un servicio para DNS y DHCP que es sencillo de configurar, el archivo de configuración está bien explicado.
<Rafase282> Gracias
<m4v> lo instalas con el apt-get y editas /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<Rafase282> So far is not working tho
<Rafase282> I still cant get the ip to connect
<Rafase282> trying more configurations
<Rafase282> Perdon, se me paso que estoy en el canal de Espa~ol
<Rafase282> m4v, me podrias ayudar con esto?
<m4v> no, ocupado y a punto de dormir.
<gnome-terminal> lol
<m4v> lol que?
<gnome-terminal> Eres malo, ayudale al pobre chavo :D
<m4v> si quieres ayudarlo vos, yo estoy por irme.
<gnome-terminal> ¬¬
<gnome-terminal> Rafase282, Cuenta cual es el problem?
<m4v> sabes que somos voluntarios. no te pongas a demandar o ponerme caritas porque no estoy disponible.
<Rafase282> m4x, gracias de todas formas, me pusiste en la direccion correcta
<gnome-terminal> Oh
<Rafase282> <gnome-terminal> Necesito un dhcp server para poder conectar mi smartphone que esta corriendo debian por medio del cable usb
<Rafase282> el telefono esta configurado ya para conectarse
<Rafase282> pero la maquina no tenia el dhcp server
<Rafase282> Ahora estoy tratando de configurar dnsmasq
<Rafase282> pero aun no me agarra el ip
<Rafase282> si quieres te puedo mostart la configuracion que el telefono tiene
<Rafase282> http://novaspirit.com/blog/?p=6#more-6
<Rafase282> la parte que dice ssh on boot
<Rafase282> donde estan las lineas que empiezan con echo
<gnome-terminal> Hijole, la neta si me presto la ayuda seria para cosas faciles... lo siento culpa mia :(
<Rafase282> No hay problema
<Rafase282> en si estoy tratando de instalar linux en mi telefono
<Rafase282> la gia es para debian
<Rafase282> guia*
<gnome-terminal> Suerte amigo :)
<Rafase282> gracias
<Rafase282> en si ya esta instalado
<Rafase282> pero no tiene interent ni tengo forma de hacer un ssh
<gnome-terminal> Hechale ganas.
<dzup> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<pgus> buenas
<pgus> hay alguien por aca?
<gnome-terminal_> Yo
<pgus> tengo un problema con las fuentes de gnome: http://imageshack.us/f/40/pantallazoaz.png
<Rafase282> gracias
<Rafase282> seguire cuando amanesca
<pgus> me instale las librerias de gtk para usar dialog en C
<pgus> y al instalar Pango se me frutearon las fuentes...
<pgus> ahora me instale kde para sobrevivir
<pgus> jeje
<gnome-terminal_> Vaya es la primera vez que veo esas letras parece que nunca se instalo fuentes XD
<pgus> si, es raro
<pgus> ya probe reinstalar gnom
<pgus> nada
<pgus> sigue igual
<pgus> es mas, si ejecuto mi codigo C que usa librerias de gtk me tira esto:
<pgus> Pango-WARNING **: failed to choose a font, expect ugly output. engine-type='PangoRenderFc', script='latin'
<pgus> bue, no se, si alguien tiene alguna idea, se agradece
<neokx> hola
<neokx> ayuda
<neokx> hola
<ourizo> neokx, deberías esponer tu duda, y tal vez alguien intente echarte una mano
<neokx> gracias
<neokx> lo que pasa es que quiero entrar en esto de ubuntu pero no puedo instalarlo
<neokx> la verdad soy novato
<neokx> en todo esto
<neokx> me marca un error
<neokx> en cada intento de instalacion
<neokx> algo sobre esto wubi-11.04-rev211.log
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fosco_> neokx: eso es que estás intentando instalas ubuntu dentro de windows
<fosco_> es más recomendable instalarlo en una particion propia
<neokx> como hago eso
<fosco_> neokx: te bajas la iso, la grabas a CD, metes el CD en la unidad y arrancas con él
<fosco_> lo demás es ir siguiendo las instrucciones en pantalla
<Tiffon> nas
<Tiffon> gconf-editor - /desktop/gnome/applications/calendar/exec - cambio evolution por sunbird no me deberia ejecutar sunbird al pulsar sobre el calendario de la barra?
<Tiffon> porque no consigo quitar que me arranque el evolution al pulsar sobre una fecha del calendario de la barra de gnome
<Tiffon> :(
<Tiffon> nada, ya esta :)
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<White_Rabbit> horror
<White_Rabbit> el script se ha vuelto loco
<White_Rabbit> solo veo cuadritos
<gnome-terminal> :)
<fosco_> a saber a que script se refería
 * CanihoJR buenas!
<neokx> hola necesito ayuda
<gnome-terminal> Di
<neokx> ya por fin pude poner el ubuntu pero no se nada de esto
<neokx> como actualizo las cosas
<neokx> para poder ver videos por ejemplo
<neokx> tengo el adobe ya lo descargue pero no se como ejecutarlo
<neokx> pude bajar el x chat
<neokx> y se instalo
<neokx> por que lo vi en un video previo a usar este sistema operativo
<gnome-terminal> Has intentado manejar la consola?
<gnome-terminal> En donde lo instalastes?
<gnome-terminal> Centro de software o por consola?
<neokx> estoy en la consola en este momento
<neokx> desde boot de dvd
<gnome-terminal> bien presta atencion
<neokx> ok
<gnome-terminal> Supongo que actualizastes el cache, despues de instalar tus programas
<gnome-terminal> ahora instalar los componentes restringidos
<neokx> no se nada de eso
<neokx> en este momento estoy en ubuntu
<gnome-terminal> pero instalar eso toma tiempo asi que hay un atajo prestar atencion
<neokx> pero no lo quise instalar para no cometer un error
<gnome-terminal> ok
<gnome-terminal> un momento
<gnome-terminal> Escribir eso en la consola:
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neokx> perdon pero cual es la consola
<braiam> neokx: no te sirve de nada actualizar/instalar si no has instalado el sistema en el disco duro
<braiam> !terminal neokx
<kubot> neokx: La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gnome-terminal> Ups no lei esa parte, ¿Esta en Live?
<neokx> si
<gnome-terminal> Tienes que instalar el sistema completo
<neokx> pero no se como fraccionar el disco
<neokx> por que no quiero perder la info de windows
<neokx> entonces por eso no lo instale
<gnome-terminal> Eso no hay problema
<neokx> claro que quiero instalarlo
<gnome-terminal> Espera un momento
<gnome-terminal> Cual es la version de ubuntu que tenes?
<neokx> mmm creo
<neokx> que es la 11.04
<neokx> la mas reciente
<gnome-terminal> Bien un momentete XD
<neokx> gracias
<gnome-terminal> http://paraisolinux.com/como-instalar-ubuntu-11-04/
<gnome-terminal> Esta es la guia toma tu tiempo para entender la parte de instalar junto con windows :D
<neokx> por eso queria ver el video tutorial
<neokx> pero en youtube me dice que tengo que actualizar adobe
<braiam> neokx: entonces pon www.youtube.com/html5
<neokx> baje el pluging pero no se como utilizarlo
<braiam> y dale a que quieres participar en la prueba
<braiam> luego pon el video de nuevo y listo :D
<neokx> you need to upgrade your adobe flash player
<neokx> ese es lo que me dice
<neokx> to wachs thist video
<neokx> se lo que se ignifica pero no se como acerlo
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<neokx> mmmm
<neokx> se que molesto pero que es sudo
<neokx> apt
<braiam> !sudo neokx
<kubot> neokx: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<gnome-terminal> Exacto XD
<neokx> ok donde accedo ala consula
<braiam> neokx: kubot lo dijo mas arriba
<gnome-terminal> Apliaciones > Accesorios > Terminal :@
<neokx> ok ya
<neokx> mas o menos
<neokx> solo que me salio que no se a podido encontrar el paquete
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install update
<gnome-terminal> despues...
<dzup> what?
<dzup> install update?
<gnome-terminal> para actualizar el cache :S
<dzup> y eso ke?
<gnome-terminal> Oye, esto es una lata no seria mas facil si lo vieras desde windows que en ubuntu?
<neokx> si so mismo voy a hacer
<neokx> gracias
<gnome-terminal> de nada :@
<gnome-terminal> dzup queres contar algun problema?
<dzup> sudo apt-install install update  <--creo que tienes un error.
<dzup> **sudo apt-get install update  <--creo que tienes un error.
<gnome-terminal> No es un error! >:@
<gnome-terminal> Aver dime cual es el error?
<fosco_> <gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install update <- esto no hace un "update", lo que hace es intentar instalar el paquete "update" (que no creo que exista)
<fosco_> si quieres actualizar los paquetes instalados la orden es sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnome-terminal> Ajam si claro
<andretyn> !apt-get nycko
<kubot> nycko: Si quieres instalar Software en Ubuntu aprende como hacerlo en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones . Siempre es preferible usar aplicaciones que esten en los repositorios oficiales.
<gnome-terminal> Gracias por el dato
<fzeta> iep! res
<fzeta> iep ;)
<kzman> hola
<kzman> existe alguna especie de plantilla cuando se crean nuevos usuarios en ubuntu?
<mimecar> plantilla para ?
<kzman> mimecar, por ejemplo, yo quiero crear usuarios, y que estos nuevos usuarios tengan una configuracion en suscuentas que yo quiero
<mimecar> no se donde puedes encontrar esa información
<wicope>   /etc/skel ?
<wicope> !seen erUSUL
<kubot> erUSUL was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 17 weeks, 5 days, 0 hours, 4 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <erUSUL> evolution FTW
<jorge4> hola ¿alguien sabe donde gurada ubuntu el driver de la webcam? estoy buscando el archivo microdia-dev.c para comentar un paremetro y no lo encuentro
<m4v> no, estas confundido. Los drivers vienen precompilados, no tenés las fuentes para modificarlos.
<jorge4> ah ok m4v..es que la cam microdia se ve muy oscura a pesar de modificar los controles en guvview...o sea no responde y vi un post en ingles que devia modificar el archivo microdia-dev.c
<jorge4> pero si esta precompilado en el nucleo creo que el post este no corresponde
<jorge4> Otro hardware pa la lista negra
<m4v> jorge4: si, pero tenés que conceguir las fuentes de ese driver (que capaz no es el mismo que trae ubuntu), modificarlo, y compilarlo nuevamente
<m4v> y compilar drivers no siempre es sencillo.
<jorge4> m4v, he comprobado la web del fabricante y no tien drivers para linux, con lo cual me da que lo que hay es esto...fabricado por ingeniería inversa. Me imagino que el que facilita ubuntu es lo que hay, aunque mirare si hay algun proyecto alternativo de mejora de estos drivers. Tambien le escrito al fabricante, y aunque no me facilite unos drivers, ya sabe que su hardware no me funciona.
<omikron4> jorge4: de que driver hablas..?
<jorge4> Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV7660)
<jorge4> es de marca innobo y el chip es microdia
<omikron4> jorge4: mira esto a ver si te sirve  http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<jorge4> ok gracias omikron4 lo voy a mirar...yo no encontre nada aun
<omikron4> jorge4: este dice que funciona.. mira a ver.. http://blog.zerodogg.org/2008/04/27/microdia-0c45624f-webcam-on-linux/
<jorge4> ok omikron4 muchas gracias
<maldito> este pinche canal esta mas muerto
<omikron4> fosco_: como se hace para que gnome salga por defecto... porque ya no existe el gnome-session-save --shutdown
<fosco_> omikron4: la ultima sesion que eligas en el gdm se queda siempre por defecto
<fosco_> elijas*
<neokx> necesito ayuda
<neokx> ya instale el ubuntu
<omikron4> fosco.. no hay salida normal.. solo logout hibernar y esa cosa.. no tiene reiniciar.. y por lo tanto.. he de hacerlo desde el terminal con sudo halt.. pero no se guarda la sesion.. vuelvo a entrar con unity
<neokx> ya esta instalado pero cuando quiero iniciar con ubuntus y no con windows no inicia
<jorge4> neokx y no te da algun error??
<neokx> no solo me dice que como quiero iniciar
<neokx> ubuntu linux o windows
<jorge4> ok...seleccionas buntu y despues...¿se queda la pantalla en negro?
<neokx> me da como 5 opciones
<neokx> si exacto
<neokx> con una pequeña rayita blanco ariiiba
<jorge4> ok ami me paso y lo deje un rato como 2 minutos y arranco
<neokx> enserioo
<neokx> eso tarda en arancar
<neokx> me dice algo de modo recuperacion
<neokx> voy a intentarlo
<neokx> dices que como dos minutos verdad?
<ispiloro> hola
<jorge4> Neokx si a mi me sirvio...prueba a ver
<jorge4> hola ispiloro
<neokx> listo
<neokx> ya regrese y desde ubuntu
<fzeta> ta'lueeegoooooo lucas
<javier_Col> buenas
<javier_Col> alguien es bueno configurando touchpad
<javier_Col> alguien es bueno configurando touchpad
<javier_Col> alguien es bueno configurando touchpad
<WaSeidel> ahora si, buenas
<WaSeidel> Hola tengo un problema acabo de instalar gnome3 en ubuntu 11.04 pero no puedo iniciar sesion como usuario normal, es decir en un inicio normal nunca inicia el servidor grafico, pero si me voy por modo de recuperacion si lo puedo hacer pero unicamente como root (sudo startx) de resto no se puede iniciar graficamente ubuntu, alguien me puede colaborar?
<m4v> !gnome3 | Ubuntu 11.04 no soporta gnome3 WaSeidel
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 no soporta gnome3 WaSeidel: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<WaSeidel> pero me queda la duda de por que si puedo iniciarlo como root
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
<m4v> WaSeidel: no tengo idea. No Ubuntu no tiene la cuenta root habilitada, y loguearse como root gráficamente no es mu inteligente que digamos.
<m4v> s/No Ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<WaSeidel> jeje yo se e incluso estoy logueado asi al serme imposible loguearme como usuario normal, lleve una hora de intentos y no pude, intente sudo startx y lo logre pero de momento nomas por que estoy buscando la solucion
<m4v> la solución es sacar gnome3
<m4v> y esperar a Oneric en Octubre
<WaSeidel> gracias m4v
<elrond> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-20
<krisalida> hola
<krisalida> is abybody there?
<krisalida> hola mundo
<krisalida> om mani padme hum buda gatoloko sesita algun arbol al que trepar
<krisalida> hola Gargadon
<krisalida> que traes del futuro?
<krisalida> o vienes de un pasado lejano e ignoto?
<krisalida> y traes ,alas noticias para el presente
<krisalida> wu
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
 * jmanuel_cool kk
 * jmanuel_cool jjjj
<javier___> Hola. Estoy peleandome paramontar una galaxy tab 2 en ubuntu y no doy con ello. es un sistema de ficheros MTP y he seguido un par de tutos que encontré por ahí, pero nada de nada. una manita?
<kurama10> que te marcan los log
<javier___> Hola. Estoy tratando de montar un sistema de ficheros MTP de una galaxy tab 2 en ubuntu 12.04 y no doy con ello. He seguido un par de tutos que encontre por la red pero nada de nada. Una manita?
<kurama10> javier___: que error te da
<javier___> me reconoce el dispositivo y lo puedo abrir con nautilus
<javier___> pero nome deja interactuar ni ver lo que hay dentro de las carpetas principales
<javier___> solo me propone abrirlo con rhytymbox desdenautilus, pero nada mas
<kurama10> ok tienes que checar como te esta dando los dispositivos
<kurama10> con dmesg
<javier___> yalo cheque ayer, y nada de /dev/xxx
<javier___> para tratar de montarlo a mano, pero nada
<javier___> segui algun manual que encontre para el galaxy nexus, pero tampoco, y alguno generico para MTP, pero nada de nada.
<javier___> te paso la salida de dmesg? las ultimas lineas, claro
<kurama10> cuando conectas el dispositivo
<javier___> [ 2309.958980] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
<kurama10> mmm
<javier___> eso es lo que me da al conectarlo (dmesg)
<kurama10> a ver pon las ultimas 8 lineas
<javier___> [  166.302108] CPU0: Package power limit notification (total events = 1)
<javier___> [  166.302111] CPU2: Package power limit notification (total events = 1)
<javier___> [  166.302115] CPU3: Package power limit notification (total events = 1)
<javier___> [  166.302918] CPU1: Package power limit normal
<javier___> [  166.302922] CPU3: Package power limit normal
<javier___> [  166.302924] CPU2: Package power limit normal
<kurama10> esas son las ultimas lineas
<javier___> ahora me arroja mas lineas al volver a conectarlo. quiza lo conecte demasiado apresurado, te lo paso por MP, que me botan del canal
<kurama10> si usa un pastbin
<javier___> te las pase por privado
<javier___> http://pastebin.com/Z44XDJYg
<luis_> hola, buenos días
<luis_> ¿alguien por aquí entiende de java?
<wicope> Hola, hago un vídeo con openshot, lo exporto a DVD y me sale fichero.vob, para grabarlo en un DVD debo de abrir el k3b y elegir nuevo DVD de vídeo y meter el fichero.vob dentro de la carpeta VIDEO_TS dejando vacía la carpeta AUDIO_TS del k3b? Es así? Gracias
<viktor> hola
<viktor> alguien podria ayudarme a instalar ubuntu en un Asus A55VD ya que no me reconoce las particiones?
<viktor> me reconoce solo el disco duro sin particion alguna
<viktor> que puede pasar?
<viktor> hola?
<viktor> hola
<idroj07> hola buenas , al poner el comando: "dmesg | grep fail" me da: "PM: Resume from disk failed." Como puedo solucionar este error y ha que se debe?
<viktor> hola
<viktor> al querer instalar Ubuntu
<Exio> idroj07: tienes problemas para resumir luego de hibernar?
<viktor> no me reconoce las particiones. Tengo instalado W7 tambien en modo AHCi ( no se si esto tendra algo que ver)  pero me aparece solo la particion del disco duro entera
<idroj07> Exio: Si , y cuando lo suspendo creo recordar que el pc se queda pillado y no se restaura..
<Exio> sorry, ni idea :(
<viktor> nadie puede ayudar?
<viktor> hola?
<viktor> alguien puede ayudarme con mi problema?
<idroj07> viktor: Yo no puedo ayudarte con tu problema, pero te diré que hace poco tuve un problema con particiones, grub y estas historias que me causo tal dolor de cabeza que decidí formatear el disco duro con una sola partición y olvidarme del problema en lugar de solucionarlo... (se que no es muy optimista mi respuesta, pero si esperas solucionarlo a base de preguntas en el chat.. tómatelo con calma y tiempo) ;)
<viktor> yo esque acabo de reinstalar el pc ( comprado nuevo) con windows 7 limpio y quiero instalarle ubuntu( para trabajo). Lo que no se que pasa que no reconoce las particiones
<viktor> y  no se si sera el modo ahci
<viktor> o mimecar me dijo que podria ser porque todas eran particiones primarias
<viktor> pero no sabria como solucionarlo
<idroj07> Entiendo.. pero ya te digo. yo tengo incluso menos idea de como resolver eso.. te recomiendo o 1º que te estudies la teoria de como funciona linux con las particiones y esto... o 2º Llevaselo a un informatico que te lo haga :P
<viktor> Normalmente siempre e sabido hacerme las cosas pero con esto no se que pasa.Aqui hay normalmente gente que sabe
<atotclic> viktor: que es lo que quieres hacer ??
<atotclic> ya veo que tienes problemas con el disco pero tienes instalado ubuntu que has hecho??
<viktor> si si
<viktor> por f in alguien contesta
<viktor> pues quiero instalar ubuntu
<atotclic> quieres, pero no lo tienes instalado??
<viktor> tengo instalado ya w7 en modo ahci ( lo digo  porque no se si tendra algo que ver). y a la hora de instalarlo no me reconoce las particiones ya que tengo una libre.
<atotclic> y por que un dmesg??
<atotclic> estas en ubuntu ahora o donde??
<viktor> disponible para Linux
<viktor> estoy en otro pc
<viktor> con Kubuntu
<atotclic> bueno si entras en gparted tienes que ver el disco
<viktor> quiero instalar Ubuntu en otro pc que acabo de comprar
<atotclic> no tienes que tener problemas para instalarlo
<viktor> pero no me deja , no me aparece ninguna particion , sino solo la unidad HD completa sin ninguna partticion
<atotclic> empieza la instalación elije el disco y te creara la particion
<viktor> pero no puedo elegir ningun disco ya que no reconoce la particion libre que le tengo asignada para linux
<atotclic> eso es logico
<atotclic> ya que no habra particion
<atotclic> eliges instalar junto
<atotclic> y eliges el tamaño
<atotclic> la particion que dices tener como la has hecho??
<viktor> pues no me da la opcio de instalar junto
<viktor> borrar disco en instalar y algo mas....
<viktor> la particion la cree primeramente al instalar w7 al rpincipio
<viktor> hice una particion para windows
<viktor> otra para linux
<viktor> y un almacen
<viktor> pero ahora no me reconoce ninguna
<viktor> y partition magic tampoco
<viktor> pero si me las reconoce windows
<viktor> asique no se que pasara
<viktor> normalmente no tengo problemas para instalar Linux
<viktor> pero en ese pc si
<atotclic> ok tendras que hacero manual
<atotclic> en avanzado
<viktor> en linux o en windows?
<atotclic> en linux
<viktor> al instalarlo?
<atotclic> empiezas la instalacion y le dices avanzada
<viktor> aha
<viktor> creo ke ahi no me reconoce ningua particion
<atotclic> la particiones y revisas las que te salen
<viktor> es como lo hago normalmente
<atotclic> te tienen que salir todas
<viktor> estaras qui despues ?
<atotclic> si estoy aqui pero me tendre que ir a las 16:00 en España
<viktor> aha
<viktor> yo soy español tb
<viktor> bueno
<viktor> luego vengo
<MarioMey> Buenos días, gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy probando el nuevo driver de AMD para la placa gráfica... y esta última versión tampoco me sirve. El tema es que quiero desinstalarla... pero no puedo entrar al MODO RECUPERACIÓn.
<MarioMey> Cuando lo intento, tengo una pantalla negra.
<MarioMey> Y, a veces, me parece que aparecería el menú de recuperación... pero no se ve en la pantalla. Porque si dejo pasar un tiempo, entra al modo normal, que sería la primera opción del menú.
<MarioMey> ¿De qué manera puedo entrar a la terminal, si no es así?
<MarioMey> Cuando entra en modo normal, (es raro) no puedo entrar a mi cuenta. Sí a la de invitado. Pero de esta no puedo usar SUDO.
<MarioMey> Y, desde la elección de usuarios, no entro al Ctrl-F1.
<MarioMey> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<MarioMey> ¿Algún consejo?
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como cambiar de gdm y kdm cuando uno quiera?
<Souchiro> vi por ahi que era usando sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Souchiro> pero no se si receurdo bien, que habia una aplicacion que me permitia hacer eso y elegirlo
<Souchiro> es para ubuntu 10.04
<idroj07> Alguien puede ayudarme con el inicio de una aplicación .jar en este caso Jdonwloader?
<Souchiro> si
<Souchiro> que sucede?
<idroj07> El caso es que cuando lo quiero iniciar tengo que irme a la consola al lugar del archivo .jar y poner java -jar "nombredelarchivo.jar" y arranca pero no puedo anclarlo al dock ni iniciarlo mediante un icono con un simple click
<idroj07> como lo hago?
<Souchiro> veamos, tienes instalado java, verdad?
<idroj07> si. O vamos creo que tengo el paquete apropiado..
<idroj07> Si puedo iniciar jdown. supongo que he de tenerlo..
<Souchiro> bueno, si lo tienes instalado, simplemente tienes que darle click derecho al .jar y le das ejecutar con  "sun java "o  con "open dkj"
<mimecar> sin el "-jar" no hará nada
<Souchiro> yo ejecuto asi el jdownloader  :/
<idroj07> al darle al open jdk me sale un error.. espera ahora te pongo el link de la foto. La subo a imagebin..
<Souchiro> okas
<Souchiro> para que no haya error debes tener isntalado el openjava o el sun java
<idroj07> Souchiro: Mira, me dice esto http://imagebin.org/225239
<Souchiro> idroj07,  asi debes hacerlo http://i.imgur.com/gR53y.png
<Souchiro> si te sigue saliendo eso, le das persmnismos con click derecho, permisos, y ejecutar como programa
<Souchiro> eso te marca, que no esta marcado como programa
<Souchiro> ejecutable
<Souchiro> y despues lo vuelves a ejecutar con el click derecho
<idroj07> ok  gracias me ha dado buen resultado
<Souchiro> :D
<idroj07> y ahora podría hacer un lanzador de jdonwloader.jar para ponerlo en el escritorio?
<idroj07> y que ejecute con openjdk
<idroj07> ?
<Souchiro> bueno creo que si, nunca lo intente
<xangua> o pudiste simplemente instalar jdownloader con el repositorio/ppa que enlazan en su página
<Souchiro> no, no lo instale, ay que asi lo puedo usar tanto en linux como en win
<xangua> así se crea la entrada en el menú y se mantiene actualizado ;)
<Souchiro> ya *
<Souchiro> xangua,  jdownloader se actualiza solito sin necesidad de instalar xD
<xangua> Souchiro: lo hace¿ ok nunca lo he usado :P
<Souchiro> si, te sale un mensajito unos seg despues diciendo que tienes tantas actualizaciones
<Souchiro> es automatico xD
<Souchiro> por eso no le vi la necesidad de buscar como instalarlo :/
<Souchiro> weno, cambio a debian, ya deje mi ubuntu como queria *-*
<Souchiro> con kde y una ventana de acceso de kde bonita xD
<Souchiro> neceisto usar ya el jdownlaoder
<onicev> Hola
<onicev> Estoy intentando actualizar el software con "actualizaciones disponibles..."
<onicev>  y no hay manera de lograrlo por que me dice que hay software con confiable
<onicev> ¿Como soluciono este contratiempo?
<mimecar> con confiable?
<onicev> Software no confiable (no, Con confiable)
<onicev> fue un lapsus del teclado
<mimecar> añade las firmas de los repositorios externos a ubuntu
<onicev> ¿como?
<mimecar> busca los repositorios externos que has añadido
<onicev> yo de Ubuntu solo se instalarlo, y actualizarlo de manera mas o menos automatica. Todo lo que sea "hacer filigranas" no tengo ni idea de como se hace.
<onicev> que yo sepa no he añadido nada
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin => sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<onicev> tan solo los drivers de nvidia y el vlc
<onicev> He tecleado lo que me has indicado en el Terminal
<onicev> de momento parece que se esta actualizando
<morfeo> Instale netbeans 7.0.1 y este no soporta javascript, alguien se ha encontrado con esto?=
<itxshell> Buen dia
<mimecar> morfeo: sin plugins lo ha soportado alguna vez?
<onicev> Gracias mimecar. Parece que esto está terminando de actualizarse.
<morfeo> mimecar: Yo creo que si tiene soporte, o ya no lo hace y necesito un plugin, de esa manera como le instalo otro?
<morfeo> plugin*
<mimecar> javascript no es java
<mimecar> busca en el listado de "módulos" que tiene dentro netbeans
<morfeo> mimecar: ya busque y nmo tiene, eso es lo que me parece sorprendente
<morfeo> Bueno seguire buscando gracias!
<viktor> hola
<viktor> estoy de nuevo
<viktor> mimecar: estas?
<mimecar> de momento
<viktor> :)
<viktor> buenas
<viktor> por aqui estaba aver si te encontraba
<viktor> aver si podemos solucionar eso de la instalacion de Ubunt
<viktor> te acuerdas del problema?
<mimecar> cómo has dejado las particiones?
<viktor> las deje igual
<viktor> por ahora
<viktor> aver si voy a joder la instalacion de windows
<viktor> hasta que me dijeses que hacer
<mimecar> clona el disco duro antes y lo podrás recuperar si hay problemas
<viktor> y eso como?
<mimecar> tienes un disco externo?
<viktor> si
<viktor> copio toda la Unidad C:?
<mimecar> descarga clonezilla y clona el disco duro
<viktor> un moment
<mimecar> es un live cd
<viktor> si
<viktor> lo hago mediante Live USB siempre
<mimecar> con el clon podrás restaurar el disco en 15 minutos si falla algo
<viktor> ok
<viktor> aver
<viktor> descargo clonezilla
<viktor> es para windows?
<mimecar> es un live cd
<viktor> ok
<viktor> es una miagen no?
<mimecar> clonas todo el disco duro
<mimecar> si
<viktor> la hago live USB con unetbootin?
<mimecar> si
<viktor> vale
<viktor> estoy descargando
<viktor> en cuanto termine te aviso
<viktor> mimecar : ya esta
<viktor> tengo hecho el live USB
<mimecar> ahora clona el disco
<viktor> esto com ose hace? enciendo pc y empiezo desde el usb?
<mimecar> http://www.innerzaurus.com/downloads/category/1-descargas-linux?download=1:copias-de-seguridad-con-grsync-y-clonezilla-pdf
<mimecar> ahí tienes un resumen
<viktor> ke modo pongo?çdevide-devid
<viktor> o device-imsge?
<viktor> image*
<mimecar> device / image
<viktor> savedisk ?
<viktor> o saveparts?
<mimecar> save disk
<viktor> ok
<mimecar> viktor: en el pdf tienes los pasos
<viktor> no se si esto a terminado ya
<mimecar> ya has clonaod un disco duro entero?
<mimecar> clonado
<viktor> no lo se
<viktor> esque aver
<viktor> te pongo captura?
<viktor> e seguido los pasos del pdf
<viktor> voy a ver si puedo pasarte una captura de lo que me a salido
<mimecar> viktor: no esperes una respuesta, ponla
<viktor> vale sorry
<mimecar> vas a hacer una captura de una aplicación de consola?
<viktor> telfn
<viktor> ahora mismo te la paso
<viktor> me das el enlace de pagar la imagen que no lo recuerdo?
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<viktor> gracias
<viktor> mimecar ahi lo tienes
<viktor> http://imagebin.org/225255
<viktor> al final de la linea , le di a intro
<viktor> .... se fue
<viktor> nadie puede ayudarme?
<viktor> mimecar?
<viktor> http://imagebin.org/225255
<mimecar> nunca me ha salido lo de particiones gpt
<viktor> no se que puede ser , sera lo del modo ahci? o lo que me dijiste de las particiones primarias?
<mimecar> ya no lo se
<viktor> pruebo con otra distro? aver si no me sale lo de las particiones?
<mimecar> no se que forma te puede afectar la definición que tienes de las particiones
<mimecar> intentalo
<m0rf3o_> mimecar: puede ser que no me salga lo de javascript porque no tengo jdk?
<mimecar> m0rf3o_: no
<viktor> voy a intentarlo y te pasar captura de pantalla de lo que me aparezca a la hora de querer instalar
<mimecar> m0rf3o_: te ha dejado instalar netbeans sin el jdk?
<m0rf3o_> mimecar: si, lo instale desde repositorios, pero insisto, no trabaja con javascript y no se como hacerlo trabajar
<mimecar> busca el plugin en netbeans de javascript
<m0rf3o_> mimecar: ya lo busquer varias veces, desde el viernes y no hay ninguno, solo uno sobre AngularJs y un tal jsLint que por cierto lo instale para probarlo y nada :/
<idroj07> Puedo poner un fondo de escritorio diferente para cada uno de mis escritorios? son 4 en total
<viktor_> que movidas
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<viktor_> eso es lo que me pasa
<viktor_> y tengo una particion en windows de 100gb , otra para almacen de 300 y algo y la otra para linux de 40 gb
<braybaut> buenas noches alguien me puede decir como hago para crear paneles por defecto en Tmux
<xangua> idroj07: recuerdo que con un plugin de compiz podías, aunque no recuerdo con cual :/
<mimecar> activa la conexión "estandar" del disco duro
<xangua> puedes goglear como poner distintos escritorios con compiz, aunque si lo haces perderás la habilidad de manejar el escritorio
<viktor_> mimecar me dices a mi?
<mimecar> cuantos más tienen problemas con el disco duro?
<viktor_> vieron la imagen?
<mimecar> si con un modo de funcionamiento el disco no te funciona, usa el otro
<viktor_> pero perdere la instalacion de windows no?
<viktor_> ya que esta en modo ahci
<mimecar> necesitas formatear para cambiarlo?
<viktor_> formatearlo?
<viktor_> no no
<viktor_> si tengo ya una particion libre para linnux
<viktor_> solo que no me la detecta
<mimecar> pon la conexión del disco para que se aestandar
<fzeta> braybaut:
<viktor_> pero supongo que al cambiar de modo AHCi a IDE no me corrompera la instalacion de windows?
<viktor_> o a que te refieres con modo estandar?
<fzeta> http://goo.gl/ylT8y braybaut
<mimecar> a IDE
<viktor_> aha
<viktor_> y eso no me dañara la instalacion de Windows?
<mimecar> no lo se
<viktor_> yo creo que si
<viktor_> alguien sabe si puede pasar?
<braybaut> que pena alguien sabe si se puede cambiar la terminal por defecto ejemplo que no sea gnome-terminal si no otra
<idroj07> Mi equipo se queda pillado cuando suspendo el pc o lo pongo a hibernar.. como lo soluciono?
<viktor_> formatealo
<viktor_> y si te vuelve a pasar
<viktor_> supongo que sera problema de hardware
 * Souchiro is Away, Reason: ( viendo hentai ) | Since: ( Monday, August 20, 2012. 12:13:27 ) Xlack v2.1
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-21
<jasmin-pc> hola cómo sé si mi linux es de 64 ó 32???
<cousteau> uname -m
<cousteau> si dice "x86" es 32, si dice "x86_64" es 64
<jasmin-pc> y esto?  uname -m
<jasmin-pc> i686
<Exio4> 32
<jasmin-pc> uh
<jasmin-pc> y que se hace para ponerse uno de 64? porque el procesador es de 64
<jasmin-pc> sin reinstalar todo... se puede?
<jasmin-pc> bueno he leido algunas cosas googleando y bue, me quedo con el de 32bits....
<GridCube> jasmin-pc, no creo que se pueda sin reinstalar
<GridCube> los programas para 64 son distintos que los de 32
<GridCube> tal ves se pueda pero no creo que sea una tarea facil
<GridCube> en todo caso yo vengo usando 64 hace bastante tiempo y no tengo ninguna queja
<jasmin-pc> yo tambien uso 64 en mi otro equipo... y estoy encantado
<jasmin-pc> pero en este le instale un 32b por default de un pendrive live que tenia y bue... tendra que quedar asi.
<jasmin-pc> es para un cliente... asi que:....
<jasmin-pc> gracias GridCube
<GridCube> np
<aracnido> buenas tardes. alguien puede decirme como agregar repositorios en el centro de software de Lubuntu12.04?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> desde synaptic no podes agregarlos?
<oRaQlo> nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<GridCube> aracnido, en synaptic ve a >Configuracion >Repositorios
<aracnido> ok
<aracnido> GridCube. Explico un poco mejor mi inconveniente. Este ordenador lo usan varias personas. solo yo me doy maña con linux
<aracnido> como el ordenador ya tiene sus 10 añitos decidì instalar la distro lubuntu 12.04
<aracnido> y corre realmente bien
<aracnido> le expliquè a los otros usuarios, acostumbrados a Win2s, como podian instalar programas desde el centro de software, que es ameno
<GridCube> mmhm
<aracnido> el problema reside en el hecho de que los paquetes deb no aparecen el las listas . aunque getdeb este entre los repositorios en la config
<aracnido> en synaptic no hay problema.
<GridCube> aracnido, creo que eso se debe a que el lubuntu software centre es un poco distinto al USC
<GridCube> proba instalando el USC
<aracnido> apt-get install USC en la terminal?
<GridCube> mm no
<GridCube> es apt-get install ubuntu-software-center
<aracnido> aahhhhhhh
<aracnido> dejame probar
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no ese el de lubuntu :P es lubuntu-software-center, el de ubuntu es solo software-center
<GridCube> lo que tiene el USC es que es un poco hambriento de recursos
<GridCube> por eso la gente de lubuntu desarrollo su propio centro, pero el de lubuntu no es tan completo como el otro
<aracnido> instalando software-center.
<ivedci89> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-430763637-motherboard-asrock-alivenfgp-vsta-am2-ddr2-_JM jasmin-pc
<aracnido> sisi. mucho mejor y jamàs se mu hubiese ocurrido
<aracnido> muchas gracias GridCube
<GridCube> aracnido, de nada :)
<GridCube> acordate que el USC es mas pesado asi que tambien va a ser mas lento
<aracnido> si. lo note. pero no es tan grave
<jasmin-pc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158184/ ivedci89
<Elesa> ¿Alguien me ayuda con un problema en el login de Precise? Solo se puede iniciar sesión como Invitada, la cuenta principal no funciona.
<juchipilo> perdiste el password?
<Elesa> Nu, y creo que ya vimos qué sucede. Parece que hay un problema con el .Xauthority.
<Elesa> Es decir, mi amiga mete su clave bien y todo, pero al hacerlo aparece una pantalla negra, y se regresa al login.
<juchipilo> cuando dices pantalla negra, te refieres a la shell  o terminal ? o que
<Elesa> Pues parece ser un shell por un momentito.
<juchipilo> y que problema es ese que dices tener con el .Xauthority
<GridCube> Elesa, si, ese bug es con .Xautorithy
<GridCube> elimina ese archivo y deberia entrar normal
<GridCube> si borrando .Xautorithy no pasa nada borra .ICEautorithy
<Elesa> No.. Pasó algo mucho peor. Su /home fue borrado. ._.
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> jolin
<GridCube> :(
<Elesa> ¿Cómo pasó? ni idea .___.
<Elesa> ¿Se te ocurre algo? u_u
<GridCube> eso es muy malo
<GridCube> pues si uso rm ya fue
<Elesa> Sí.. Solo hemos instalado Wine y Bumblebee.
<Elesa> No, ella no usó rm.
<Elesa> Ella no hizo NADA.
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> jolin
<Elesa> Solo de repente sucedió el bug y ahora de repente se quedó sin su carpeta de /home, tampoco estaba oculta porque probamos con ls -a
<GridCube> igual, igual, si no hay nada en /home simplemente se regenera
<Elesa> tuvimos que regenerarlo con sudo cp /etc/skel / /home/sucuenta -R
<Elesa> realmente no sé qué pasó
<Elesa> ...
<GridCube> no se
<Elesa> Lo peor es que el Ubuntu está instalado hace poco.
<Elesa> Y le dije que la 12.04 es super estable y no sé qué. Ahora voy a quedar como una mentirosa. -__-
<GridCube> mmmm ~/ estaba en una particion dedicada
<GridCube> =
<GridCube> ?
<Elesa> Y probablemente le agarre miedo a Ubuntu.
<Elesa> Sí. o.o
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> fijate si no cambio de nombre
<Elesa> ¿Cómo hacemos eso? D:
<GridCube> puede ser que no se haya montado
<GridCube> hace df en una terminal
<GridCube> te dice que esta montado en donde
<juchipilo> haz  ls -al /home/
<juchipilo> y ver si su ~ esta ahi
<juchipilo> df es para  espacio libre en disco, GridCube
<GridCube> juchipilo, y?
<Elesa> o.o
<GridCube> ejecutalo y fijate que te dice
<juchipilo> lo que quieres es averiguar si existe su ~
<juchipilo> o no?
<GridCube> no
<juchipilo> ok
<Elesa> ah cierto
<GridCube> quiere ver si su home esta montado en una particion aparte
<Elesa> también al encender el PC e iniciar Ubuntu sale un mensaje de error hablando de /dev/mapper/cry o algo así
<Elesa> y le pregunta que si quiere arreglarlo ya o manualmente, o no
<GridCube> no se que es eso
<jasmin-pc> cómo se puede cambiar el fondo de la pantalla de acceso de ubuntu 10.04
<jasmin-pc> ???
<GridCube> Elesa, su ~/ estaba encriptado? con lvm?
<GridCube> 10.04?
<Elesa> Es 12.04
<Elesa> y.. creo que sí
<Elesa> sí, estaba encriptado, pero creo que solo su /home
<GridCube> si...
<GridCube> eso de mapper aparece al parecer cuando hay un error con lo de encriptacion
<GridCube> nunca use eso
<GridCube> jasmin-pc, http://sliceoflinux.wordpress.com/2010/05/20/cambiar-el-aspecto-de-la-pantalla-de-identificacion-en-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-linx/
<jasmin-pc> gracias viendooo...
<Elesa> Argh, y eso significa que perdió sus datos del /home o qué? O simplemente no los pudo leer? Cómo se arregla? x__________x
<Guest21677> Elesa: ?
<arp-> .
<Elesa> saqué un screen
<GridCube> Elesa, mmm intenta sudo mount /home
<Elesa> pero qué va a pasar con el la carpeta en el /home que le acabaamos de hacer?
<Elesa> la borramos antes?
<GridCube> nada
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> dejala
<GridCube> no le va a pasar nada
<Elesa> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/aus1lfrw/Seleccin_562.png <-- me disculpo por la mala calidad, eso es Team Viewer xD
<Elesa> mira
<GridCube> el mount point se va crear ahi y ya
<GridCube> Elesa, sdb7 esta montado en /home y esta lleno
<GridCube> un 42%
<Elesa> o.o
<Elesa> entonces qué debemos hacer?
<GridCube> que pasa si haces sudo mount /home
<Elesa> hay un disco duro interno del PC conectado, por cierto
<Elesa> no hay nada ahi?
<Elesa> es decir, no pasará nada con él?
<Elesa> ando paranoica xD
<GridCube> cual es?
<GridCube> sda2?
<Elesa> seh
<Elesa> creo
<Elesa> pero igual, ya le dije que escriba eso en la tty1
<D4rkSh33l> disculpen alguien sabe si conky corre bien en gnome shell??
<Elesa> dice que ya está montado u ocupado
<GridCube> si, era de suponer
<GridCube> no lo esta desencriptando
<Elesa> o.o
<Elesa> entonces qué podemos hacer?
<GridCube> lo siento pero no se como ayudarte mas :(
<Elesa> DDDDDDDD:
<GridCube> alguien mas inteligente tendra que hacerlo
<juchipilo> creo que no es muy conveniente andar recomendando linux a los amigos jaja
<Elesa> alguien que tenga mása experiencia*
<Elesa> eres inteligente e.e
<juchipilo> siempre terminan metiendose en broncas, y te toca darles soporte gratis
<GridCube> XD
<Elesa> pero wow, es la primera vez que un Linux da problemas xD
<Elesa> al menos a mi nunca me ha dado
<GridCube> se llama evangelizar juchipilo
<juchipilo> si, yo se
<Elesa> ni con otras PC's donde lo  he instalado
<Elesa> juchipilo, se te ocurre algo?
<juchipilo> pero yo por las dudas ya no recomiendo a nadie que use nada..
<GridCube> a veces pasan las cosas
<juchipilo> elesa, yo simplemente reinstalaria..
<GridCube> Elesa, anota bien lo que le dice al empezar
<GridCube> y busca en internet si alguien le paso lo mismo y como lo soluciono
<juchipilo> y lo haria yo, personalmente.. no confiaria en que tu amigo(a) lo haya hecho bien
<GridCube> pregunta en el foro de ubuntu
<GridCube> la verdad que a mi no me gusta mucho usar carpetas encriptadas por eso no se como ayudarte
<Elesa> fui yo quien instaló la cosa.. xDD
<Elesa> no vuelvo a encriptar nada en mi vida
<juchipilo> eso de encriptar, y usar LVM ... huele a problema.. yo jamas hago eso
<Elesa> pero es que ya perdimos mucho tiempo con eso de instalar ._.U
<Elesa> espero que en el foro alguien me ayude
<juchipilo> a veces es mejor comenzar desde cero
<juchipilo> al fin no tienes datos que rescatar
<juchipilo> o si?
 * Elesa suspira
<Elesa> la regué
<Elesa> pues no, creo que no
<Elesa> ella todo lo tiene en el disco de su PC
<Elesa> pero igual, qué decepción
<juchipilo> entonces, cual es el problema.. simplemente mete el disco. y en media hora tienes un sistema fresco
<juchipilo> son unos cuantos clicks
<Elesa> el problema es que ella necesita trabajar xD
<juchipilo> xD
<Elesa> uhm..
<juchipilo> bueno pues suerte tratando de encontrar la solucion
<GridCube> Elesa, podes crearle un nuevo usuario rapidamente
<Elesa> pues sí, creo que va a tocar reinstalar, pero igual qué decepción
<Elesa> o.o
<Elesa> CÓMO"?
<Elesa> !?*
<Elesa> gracias juchipilo xD
<Elesa> pero no va a estar encriptado el /home/nombreoijadsjoisd de esa nueva cuenta de usuario?
<GridCube> no si no queres
<xangua> como toda arma, linux es perfecto excepto por una cosa: el usuario
<Elesa> <xangua> como toda arma, linux es perfecto excepto por una cosa: el usuario <-- y lvm si no sabes utilizarlo..
<arp-> buenas
<Elesa> GridCube, me ayudarías? =3
<Elesa> y hay alguna manera de copiar los contenidos de su /home/asdf encriptado?
<GridCube> xangua, yo no me acuerdo como se crea un nuevo usuario desde una tty, vos te acordas?
<arp-> me compile el ultimo kernel 3.5.2, lo tengo andando en un ubuntu 11.04..
<arp-> bien limpito
<Elesa> yo igual estoy en 11.04, aguante Natty (Y)
<GridCube> Elesa, tal ves, de nuevo, nunca uso directorios encripatados asi que no se
<arp-> muerte a gnome3
<Elesa> eww GNOME 3, se ve lindo, pero es 0 productivo, estoy segura de que los desarrolladores de GNOME estaban fumando o algo así, con todo respeto ._.
<Elesa> mataron el mejor escritorio en Linux, en serio
<Elesa> gracias a DIOS por MATE
<arp-> usare 11.04
<arp-> hasta que de...
<arp-> tampoco me quita el sueño..
<arp-> si no, uso Arch tambien que lo tengo instalado
<GridCube> ah, ya, Elesa es sudo useradd -d /home/nombredeusuarionuevo nombredeusuarionuevo
<GridCube> y sudo passwd nombredeusuarionuevo
<Elesa> muchas gracias! >_<
<GridCube> te va a preguntar su contraseña
<arp-> em
<arp-> vas agregar un usuario?
<Elesa> sí
<arp-> aps
<arp-> yo lo hago a la antigua
<arp-> sudo adduser nombreusuario
<Elesa> es que el /home de mi amiga está encriptado y por alguna razón Ubuntu no lo quiere leer ni desencriptar
<Elesa> .-.
<arp-> :P
<Elesa> ya veo xD
<GridCube> oh, si no Elesa usa adduser
<Elesa> cual es más fácil para una novata?
<Elesa> yo no tengo problemas con ello
<GridCube> como dice arp- es mas facil
<Elesa> mi amiga sí
<Elesa> xD
<GridCube> porque te pregunta
<Elesa> ah, perfecto o.o, y también crea el /home?
<GridCube> paso a paso las cosas
<Elesa> da permisos para sudo y esas cosas?
<arp-> te lo crea solo
<arp-> el home al usuario
<Elesa> sesión X? sonido? admin? blabla?
<GridCube> me parece que si
<GridCube> menos lo de sudo
<Elesa> fiu.. perfecto
<Elesa> bueno, eso se puede agregar luego, cierto?
<GridCube> creo que tendras que agregar al usuario a la lista de sudoers
<Elesa> sí, con visudo
<arp-> si
<arp-> podes agregar luego el usuario a la lista de sudo
<arp-> no hay drama..
<Elesa> yo lo que quiero saber es cómo recuperar lo de su cuenta vieja
<Elesa> porque está encriptada con lvm
<arp-> tenes la clave?
<GridCube> tendras que preguntar en los foros my dear
<arp-> el tema es que si usas la encriptacion de ubuntu
<arp-> lo que hace es generalmente, crear una particion aparte cifrada
<arp-> para ese usuario
<Elesa> te refieres al passphrase, arp- ?
<arp-> tendrias que montarla, especificando la clave
<jasmin-pc> ivedci89:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158324/
<arp-> yo no recomiendo usas esos temas
<Elesa> temas?
<arp-> la mayoria de la causa de perdida de datos de eso, es luego la inexperiencia de los usuarios en poder manejarlo
<Elesa> oye arp-, y eso de /dev/mapper?
<Elesa> le causará problemas más adelante?
<Elesa> en realidad eso ya fue más un error mio por querer encriptar por seguridad ya que es un disco duro externo
<arp-> um
<arp-> ese dev no recuerdo que es
<Elesa> GridCube dice que es de lo de leer las particiones encriptadas
<arp-> In the Linux kernel, the device-mapper serves as a generic framework to map one block device onto another. It forms the foundation of LVM2 and EVMS, software RAIDs, dm-crypt disk encryption, and offers additional features such as file-system snapshots.
<arp->  
<arp-> Device-mapper works by processing data passed in from a virtual block device, that it itself provides, and then passing the resultant data on to another block device.
<arp-> ahi tenes
<Elesa> en efecto tiene que ver con lo de encriptar
<Elesa> x__x
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> buena suerte
<GridCube> hasta mañana
<arp-> parece que maneja algo dle tema
<arp-> no lo tengo claro
<arp-> en Wikipedia tenes la info del mapper
<Elesa> uhm..
<Elesa> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 <-- eso le salió a mi amiga cuando encendía el PC y le pedía que pusiera S o M
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil: wenas :)
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<Dj_Dexter> :DD
<chilicuil> (=
<chilicuil> como va todo Dj_Dexter ?
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  bien :)
<chilicuil> que bueno
<Dj_Dexter> ok chilicuil  :D
<bit390> hola...¿Que tan bien funciona el gnash como alternativa a flash?
<chilicuil> no creo que muy bien, o ubuntu ya lo habria adoptado, personalmente solo lo he usado como 1 semana, hace como 1 año y en aquel entonces se veia raro
<Elesa> o.o
<Elesa> raro cómo?
<itxshell> o/ chilicuil
<itxshell> que no da buenos resultados Elesa
<chilicuil> \o itxshell
<Elesa> igual esa espantosa compañía llamada Adobe nos dejó sin Flash 8(
<Elesa> a menos que usemos Chrome
<Elesa> Adobe me tiene enferma xD
<itxshell> 0o
<chilicuil> mmm, yo creo que para entonces html5 podra usarse como reemplazo en buena parte de los sitios que usen ahora flash
<itxshell> si se ve bastante bien html5
<Elesa> sip
<Elesa> yo ahora trato de usar solo el reproductor HTML5 en YouTube
<Elesa> la web es un lugar mejor sin Flash
<Elesa> en serio
<itxshell> U_u
<bit390> La alternativa que estoy usando es el vlc; Navego por youtube, eligo la url del video que me agrada, abro el  VLC, con la combianacion de teclas CTRL + N y pego la url, le doy reproducir y listo  =P
<chilicuil> es mucho rollo, yo tambien con la opcion html5, en youtube se configura para que te los muestre con etiquetas en lugar de flash
<Elesa> sí o.o
<Elesa> VLC es más lentito
<Elesa> otra alternativa que pueden usar es MiniTube
<Elesa> =3
<Elesa> hasta permite bajarlos y todo
<bit390> Gracias por las alternativas, las estare revisando
<bit390> ...hasta pronto.
<chilicuil> hasta luego o/
 * Elesa bosteza
<chilicuil> yo tambien me retiro, buenas noches
<Tiffon> nas
<idroj07> Me da un error wine al iniciar spotify bajado de playonlinux, se congela la ventana y no deja hacer nada... ¿Que ocurre? http://imagebin.org/225319
<idroj07> No he configurado nada de nada.. no tengo idea de como funciona wine.. simplemente lo descarge junto con playonlinux y ejecute spotify..
<l1mpm4rk> idroj07: si no mal recuerdo hay una version para linux
<l1mpm4rk> de spotify
<l1mpm4rk> idroj07: revisando un poco. "clementine" creo que soporta spotify
<l1mpm4rk> igual no se, :) no uso esos servicios
<idroj07> bueno realmente spotify me da igual lo que quiero que me funcione es office word 2010..
<l1mpm4rk> y si, si hay version para linux, no necesitas wine
<idroj07> aun no lo he probado en cuanto lo pruebe os digo si wine lo arranca bien
<l1mpm4rk> mmm libreoffice
<idroj07> ;) ya pero esq no me acabo de acostumbrar..
<idroj07> xD
<l1mpm4rk> y bueno
<lisandrop> hola, soy nuevo por aqui, alguien me pudiera ayudar, estoy teniendo un problema con mi ubuntu 12.04, algunos caracteres se muestran incompletos
<lisandrop> no siempre le pasa a los mismos caracteres y tampoco ocurre siempre
<idroj07> No se que he tocado en la personalizacion de mi terminal o de las fuentes del sistema que las letras (Solamente en el terminal) se superponen algunas de ellas, las vocales sobre todo..
<ivedci89-desktop> y a mi no me pasa eso, pero ... tarda mucho en activarse la entrada de comandos...
<ivedci89-desktop> idroj07:
<ivedci89-desktop> PERO lo tuyo es facil...
<RDOlivaw> idroj07: has cambiado la fuente de la terminal?
<atotclic> idroj07: utiliza libreoffice
<idroj07> si
<RDOlivaw> si es así, elige una fuente que se vea bien
<ivedci89-desktop> preferencias de perfil-->general-->[marcar]Usar tipografia de ancho fijo del sistema
<idroj07> atotclic: No puedo intentar usar mediante wine el office de windows?
<atotclic> lisandrop: donde se te muestran incompletos
<atotclic> idroj07: estas en uns sistema libre
<atotclic> puedes hacer lo que quieras pero recuerda que office tiene licencias
<ivedci89-desktop> idroj07:   y si sigue mal... pues cambia en la tipografia del sistema...:
<atotclic> lo unico que puedes hacer es cargar mas tipografias
<idroj07> Ok, porque en ancho del sistema se siguen solapando..
<ivedci89-desktop> clic derecho en escritorio (cambio del fondo de escri..-->[clic]tipografias-->tipo..de ancho fijo-->[monospace]
<atotclic> idroj07: cuando te acostumbres veras que hay cosas que son mucho mas faciles
<idroj07> A mira.. :) he dado con una tipografia que no se superpone
<ivedci89-desktop> idroj07:
<idroj07> atotclic: ¿Tu crees? estoy muy acostumbrado al office.. se donde estan las cosas
<atotclic> ivedci89-desktop: que terminal usas??
<atotclic> idroj07: si creo
<ivedci89-desktop> Terminal de Gnome 2.30.2
<atotclic> has visto el nuevo win8
<atotclic> pues si lo has visto es otra cagada
<ivedci89-desktop> popo
<atotclic> no sabes donde tienes nada
<ivedci89-desktop> yo ni me gasto en ver mocosoft
<atotclic> claro sabes como funciona la gerarquia del sistema
<Exio> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<atotclic> pero Gnu/linux tambien supongo que sabes como funciona la gerarquia
<idroj07> Si pero y lo bonito que esta..[ironía] jejej
<Exio> :) para hablar de cualquier cosa no relacionada con el soporte de ubuntu vayan a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<idroj07> Exio: Perdón
<atotclic> Exio: que tal si te callas ya que estamos hablando de Ubuntu GNU/Linux y Libreoffice
<atotclic> por que entoda conversacion hay un vocabulario
<Exio> atotclic: dos cosas, 1- modera el lenguaje, manten el canal "amigable", 2- estabas hablando de windows8
<ivedci89-desktop> atotclic: Exio se leyó el manual de normas...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es no está nada mal, pero en este caso... tienes razón, seguro es una CAGADA el guindaseight
<atotclic> estoy hablando de que existen cambios
<atotclic> que todos realizamoz
<atotclic> realizamos
<atotclic> y que hay que adaptarse para no tragar
<atotclic> ahora bien cuantas veces se ha pronuciado en este canal ese sistema
<atotclic> idroj07: utiliza libreoffice
<atotclic> y aplicaciones libres para ayudar a crecer
<lisandrop> hola, soy nuevo por aqui, alguien me pudiera ayudar, estoy teniendo un problema con mi ubuntu 12.04, algunos caracteres se muestran incompletos
<lisandrop> no siempre le pasa a los mismos caracteres y tampoco ocurre siempre
<lisandrop> instale en el mismo ordenador un debian sed y no ocurria lo mismo
<RDOlivaw> lisandrop: en qué aplicaciones se ven incompletos los caracteres?
<viktor> hola
<viktor> mimecar estas por ahi?
<viktor> tengo algo que mostrarte
<viktor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159180/
<atotclic> viktor: dos  particiones en FAT16 quien las a hecho
<atotclic> ese sera el error
<viktor> pues son particiones ke me hizo windows
<viktor> vamos
<viktor> ke son las particiones ke hice al principio de instlar windows
<viktor> hice una para windows
<viktor> y las otras dos una para linux y otra como almacen
<atotclic> pues las particiones deberian ser fat32 como minimo
<viktor> y como las cambio?
<atotclic> cambialas con gparted
<atotclic> o ntfs o fat32
<viktor> pero si gparted no me las reconoce
<viktor> me reconoce el disco entero como vacio
<atotclic> gparted te tiene que reconocer el disco y las particiones
<viktor> pues la verdad ke no me lo hace ... no se porke
<atotclic> mira WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted
<viktor> si
<viktor> gpt
<atotclic> el sistema te lo reconoce
<atotclic> si te lo reconoce gparted tambien
<viktor> ya veo
<viktor> pero porke gparted me lo reconoce coo vacio tambien?
<atotclic> pero una cosa donde tienes Linux??
<atotclic> por que fat16 tiene un tamaño maximo
<viktor> en un live USB
<viktor> com osiempre
<atotclic> y no se como has echo esa particion en windows
<atotclic> bueno aunque la hayas hecho no podras llenarlo
<atotclic> solo hasta cierto tamaño
<atotclic> y quieres instalar Ubuntu??
<viktor> ya les di formato
<viktor> fat32
<viktor> desde windows
<viktor> me ponia RAW
<viktor> no se porque me lo creo asi..
<atotclic> ahora no te tiene que salir el WARNING
<viktor> voy a probar
<viktor> ahora vengo
<viktor> me aparece de nuevo
<viktor> warning : GPT .....
<viktor> y gparted no me las reconoce
<atotclic> un momento
<viktor> ok
<atotclic> estas en cosola
<viktor> si
<viktor> ( es en otro PC)
<atotclic> a ver entra en consola como super usuario
<atotclic> luego cfdisk /dev/hda
<viktor> sudo su?
<atotclic> luego cfdisk /dev/sda
<atotclic> perdon la segunda
<atotclic> si
<viktor> me sale el mensage de warning
<viktor> unsopported GPT ( GUI part. table) detected. Use GNU parted
<atotclic> pero te salen los discos
<viktor> no
<atotclic> ?
<viktor> ahora soi
<viktor> si
<atotclic> ok te tienes que poner encima de la particion que quieres formatear
<viktor> aver
<viktor> quieres que te pase pantallazo?
<viktor> asi me dices que hacer no vaya a aser que la fastidie?
<atotclic> con los cursores arriba y abajo y izquierda o derecha para la accion
<viktor> aha
<atotclic> si
<viktor> ok
<viktor> te paso pantalla
<viktor> http://imagebin.org/225333
<viktor> ahi la tienes
<viktor> espero que no importe por ser Mint
<viktor> me pasa con cualquier distro
<viktor> esa la e puesto por probar
<viktor> le e puesto Linux a la particion que quiero instalar Ubuntu
<viktor> estas?
<mimecar> viktor: ubuntu te reconoce esa partición?
<viktor> aver
<viktor> en el explorador de archivos
<viktor> si que me aparecen
<viktor> arriba en la derecha me ponen las particiones que tengo
<mimecar> en el instalador de ubuntu?
<viktor> Disco local , LINUX , y Almacen
<viktor> no
<viktor> en el instalador no
<mimecar> mint no es ubuntu ni lleva los mismos programas
<viktor> eso en nautilus
<viktor> pero si el problema es el mismo
<atotclic> viktor: si me habia ido
<viktor> me reconoce las particiones en nautilus
<viktor> pero no a la hora de querer instalar
<viktor> creo que da igual la pdistro que sea
<viktor> me a pasado con Ubuntu
<viktor> Kubuntu
<viktor> Mint
<viktor> ...
<mimecar> viktor: estas probando distros derivadas de ubuntu
<viktor> si
<viktor> normalmente son las que suelo usar
<atotclic> viktor: borra las particiones que quieres formatear
<mimecar> si el fallo aparece en ubuntu, en las derivadas...
<atotclic> en la que pone Linux  no puedes entrar???
<viktor> atotclic: borro entonces la de LINUX?
<viktor> voy a probar aver si entro
<mimecar> si el instalador no reconoce ninguna partición
<atotclic> las que vayas a utilizar
<mimecar> el problema no es ese
<viktor> nautilus me las abre
<viktor> me abre las 3 particiones
<atotclic> mimecar: windows le habia hecho unas partciones en FAT16 de 200 gigas
<viktor> disco local dlmacene windows , LINUX (vacio) , y a
<mimecar> fat16 windows?
<viktor> si
<viktor> no se porque
<atotclic> mimecar: si
<viktor> las e borrado ya
<atotclic> de ahi el fallo
<viktor> y estan en fat32
<mimecar> windows no puede crear directamente particiones tan grandes de fat32
<viktor> pero sigue sin reconocerlas el instalador
<mimecar> estarás cerca del límite de tamaño
<atotclic> ok sal y entra para hacer la instalacion
<GridCube> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<GridCube> ah, se respondian, disculpen :P
<viktor> voy a intentarlo pero creo que se repetira el problema.
<GridCube> (es que los tres tienen el mismo color de nick)
<viktor> el problema sigue
<mimecar> es probable que se repita
<viktor> /dev/sda : espacio libre 500107 MB
<viktor> aha
<atotclic> viktor lo has escrito en disco??
<viktor> el que?
<mimecar> mientras mantengas el GPT te pasará lo mismo
<viktor> como puedo eliminar eso del GPT ?
<viktor> se me fastidiara la instalacion de windows?
<mimecar> parece que es algo del disco
<atotclic> viktor has eliminado la particion de windows???
<viktor> creo que si que puede ser el problema ese... si me dice que tengo particiones GPT y que no es compatible...
<mimecar> o del tipo de particiones que tiene
<viktor> no
<viktor> la particion de windows esta tal y como
 * xoan buenas
<mimecar> viktor: tu PC usa EFI?
<viktor> creo que si
<viktor> es un Asus A55VD
<idroj07> Cuando estoy viendo un video o tengo mucho tiempo el pc sin usarlo, la pantalla se pone en negro automáticamente. El salvapantallas esta deshabilitado, y aunque no he calculado cuanto tiempo  pasa hasta que se apaga la pantalla, es bastante pronto.. ¿Como puedo solucionarlo?
<mimecar> idroj07: seguro que está desactivado?
<GridCube> idroj07, a pesar de que el salvapantallas esta desabilitado la suspension se maneja por el power managemet
<viktor> atotclic: mira esto
<viktor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2033872
<viktor> puede ser lo que me pase a mi?
<viktor> necesitaria ayuda para solucionarlo
<viktor> aparte de estar en ingles , no me atrevo a meterle mano sin "supervision"
<atotclic> viktor: que has hecho la instalacion con wubi??
<mimecar> viktor: ayer hicistes el clon al final?
<viktor> no , la hago mediante un live USB con Unetbootin
<viktor> no no me lo hizo
<viktor> e reinstalado windows
<viktor> y ahora va de perlas
<mimecar> tienes una copia de todos los datos que puedas perder?
<viktor> pero tengo el problema este
<viktor> no ahora mismo
<atotclic> bueno en principio con cfdisk /dev/sda
<viktor> clonezilla no me hizo ninguna imagen
<atotclic> elimina sda2 y sda3
<mimecar> viktor: si no tienes un backup, ya estas tardando
<atotclic> si no las necesiatas
<viktor> pues no se como
<atotclic> y estaban formateadas
<viktor> sino da igual
<viktor> lo reinstalo de nuevo si hiciese falta
<atotclic> viktor:    cfdisk /dev/sda
<viktor> sio si
<viktor> estoy en cfdisk
<mimecar> viktor: no tienes ningún dato que tengas que guardar?
<viktor> no
<viktor> el pc es nuevo y aun no tiene nada
<atotclic> te pones encima de sda2 y luego encima de delete
<viktor> ok
<viktor> voy
<atotclic> luego la sda3
<atotclic>  lo mismo
<mimecar> si es cosa de la tabla de particiones y de la bios no te funcionará directamente
<viktor> vale
<atotclic> y luego en write
<atotclic> las dejas vacias
<viktor> creo que ya
<atotclic> ok las has escrito
<viktor> me pone: reboot to update new partition from free spaceprobe
<atotclic> sal  y reinica el windows para ver que no hayas perdido nada
<viktor> me aparece como Pri/log free space
<atotclic> ok reinicia
<viktor> ok
<viktor> salgo de Mint USB?
<atotclic> si
<viktor> cierro el terminal?
<viktor> ok
<atotclic> luego si ves que no has perdido nada
<atotclic> sales he inicias el liveusb
<atotclic> he instalas ubuntu
<atotclic> en modo avanzado ya que quieres una particion para almacen
<viktor> windows pare funcionar
<viktor> esta arrancando...
<atotclic> espera verifica
<atotclic> que no te pegue un pantallazo AZUL
<viktor> perfecto
<viktor> no le a pasado nada parece
<atotclic> ok instala en modo avanzado
<viktor> eso donde?
<atotclic> para crear las particiones necesarias
<viktor> ahh me dices en Linux no?
<viktor> salgo de windows
<atotclic> no en windows no
<atotclic> en linux
<viktor> ok ok
<viktor> vamos aya
<viktor> no
<viktor> lo mismo
<viktor> de nuevo
<mimecar> si tu disco no usa el MBR, tendrás que hacerlo de otra forma
<atotclic> te da el error otra vez
<viktor> si
<viktor> menudo coñazo
<atotclic> haz una captura de pantalla si puedes
<viktor> de la instalacion?
<viktor> de lo que me aparece que no me reconoce las particiones?
<atotclic> si
<mimecar> viktor: https://www.google.es/search?q=instalar+ubuntu+GPT
<viktor> podemos solucionarlo entonces?
<viktor> les agradeceria su ayuda aver si podemos terminarlo
<mimecar> de forma rápida, parece que creando la tabla de particiones desde cero
<viktor> tengo que crear MBR?
<mimecar> leete los primeros enlaces
<viktor> esto dice que tiene GPT/MBR no?
<viktor> osea
<viktor> asi a priori que voy leyendo
<viktor> ...
<mimecar> una cosa o la otra
<viktor> tengo que borrar todo el disco?
<viktor> pues casi que prefiero MBR
<viktor> me ayudan pues?
<mimecar> ya has terminado de leerlo
<mimecar> ?
<viktor> casi
<viktor> ya
<viktor> que hacer?
<viktor> escojo la opcion facil?
<viktor> osea , este disco duro ,venia en GPT?
<viktor> si lo borro con gparted en Linux , me lo formateara en MBR?
<viktor> y no tendre problemas de instalacion ni en W7 ni en Linux?
<mimecar> tendrás que rehacer la tabla de paritciones
<viktor> bueno
<viktor> echame un cable
<viktor> aver si lo hago bien
<viktor> ya puesto  , lo hare de nuevo y listo
<viktor> estoy en Mint
<viktor> abro gparted?
<viktor> o lo hago con el instalador?
<mimecar> no se si te dejará el instalador
<atotclic> que lo intante desde el instalador mejor
<viktor> vale
<atotclic> si no le funciona tendra que hacerlo desde Mint
<viktor> estoy en Mint
<viktor> creando la talb a departiciones nueva
<viktor> esto a la hora de instalar windows7 , no tendre problema con la particion de sistema de 100mb?
<mimecar> viktor: ... si creas la tabla de particiones pierdes todo
<viktor> lo se
<viktor> asumo el riesgo
<viktor> pero lo prefiero en MBR
<viktor> este PC es nuevo
<viktor> no tiene nada dentro
<viktor> tengo los contrroladores guardados en un HDD externo
<viktor> prosigo pues?
<mimecar> si tienes una copia de todos los datos..
<viktor> si
<viktor> me dicen como crearlas?
<mimecar> en el instalador no se si podrás
<viktor> 2 para windows en fat32? y una en EXT4?
<viktor> me deja
<viktor> crear nueva tabla de particiones
<viktor> el punto de montaje es /dos o /windows ??
<mimecar> no estas creando las particiones de windows verdad?
<viktor> para la particion de 100gb de windows para el sistema?
<viktor> ehmm
<viktor> si no?
<mimecar> no
<viktor> o como lo hago entonces'
<mimecar> ya has creado la tabla de particiones con el MBR?
<viktor> aver explicame una cosa
<mimecar> con borrar todas las particiones no es suficiente
<viktor> creo las particiones aqui en Linux para instalar Windows o las borro todas y las creo en la onstalacion de w7?
<mimecar> windows se crea sus propias particiones
<viktor> entonces
<viktor> como lo hago?
<mimecar> http://www.blogdelpc.com/manuales-ayuda/recuperar-particiones-gpt-a-mbr/
<viktor> simplemente las borro?
<viktor> creo que ya las he borrado en Linux
<viktor> aunque no estoy seguro
<mimecar> desactiva el disco externo
<mimecar> o lo acabarás borrando
<viktor> esta desconectado
<viktor> no te preocupes
<viktor> le doy a create partition table?
<viktor> en Gparted?
<mimecar> intentalo
<viktor> y creo una particion primaria en NTFS?
<viktor> con el tamaño total?
<mimecar> asegurate que se crea el MBR
<viktor> y eso como lo se?
<mimecar> gparted no te da esa información?
<viktor> no por lo que veo
<mimecar> crea una partición y mira si el instalador de ubuntu la ve
<viktor> ahora no me aparece el mensage en fdisk -l
<viktor> lo de WARNING .... GPT...
<viktor> ahora si me lo reconoce
<viktor> /dev/sda1       ntfs
<mimecar> ya has reiniciado con el instalador de ubuntu?
<viktor> si
<mimecar> si te lo detecta, sal de instalador y pon windows
<viktor> me lo reconoce ahora la particion ( entera en este caso porque la e borrado y la e creado en ntfs del tamalo del disco total)
<viktor> como se si esta en MBR?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no acabas de decir que te sale la partición en el instalador de ubuntu?
<viktor> si
<viktor> porque la e borrado con gparted
<mimecar> antes te salía?
<viktor> entera
<viktor> no
<viktor> antes me aparecia vacia
<mimecar> pues ya tienes la respuesta
<viktor> pero lo que no se si esta en MBR
<viktor> o la crea Linux en ese formato por defecto?
<mimecar> si antes no te salían las particiones del disco y ahora si...
<viktor> porke ahora las he borrado
<viktor> tengo que ver si esta en MBR
<viktor> como lo se?
<mimecar> lee las frases
<viktor> que frases?
<mimecar> GPT, no te salían las particiones, ahora si te salen
<viktor> aha
<viktor> pero hay algun comando en el temrinal que me diga eso?
<viktor> si esta en MBR? (para asegurarme)
<mimecar> fdisk te ha dicho que estabas usando GPT?
<viktor> si
<viktor> ahora no
<viktor> ya no sale el mensaje
<mimecar> entonces no estas usando gpt
<viktor> perfecto
<viktor> voy a proceder a intalas w7
<viktor> problema resuelto
<viktor> ya me reconoce las particiones
<viktor> gracias a todos
<viktor> sois la poll.....
<mimecar> viktor: para la próxima, si un programa te da un error buscalo en google
<viktor> lo se
<viktor> pero me hago un lio y prefiero que alguien me ayude.Me aclaro bastante mas
<enjuto> hola buenas
<enjuto> tengo problemas con ubuntu y mi galaxy nexus
<enjuto> el mtp
<enjuto> me da un error
<enjuto> y he visto paginas de como solucionarlo pero no lo consigo
<mimecar> mtp?
<RDOlivaw> smtp?
<RDOlivaw> gmtp?
<RDOlivaw> pymtp?
<enjuto> mtp
<RDOlivaw> qué es?
<enjuto> media transfer protocol
<enjuto> sistema para pasar archivos
<RDOlivaw> y cuál es el problema?
<RDOlivaw> tienes soporte para mtpfs?
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> he seguido todos los pasos que he visto y nada
<RDOlivaw> tienes mtp-tools?
<enjuto> si
<RDOlivaw> cuál es el error?
<enjuto> ahora mismo te pongo un pastebin
<enjuto> un momento
<enjuto> http://pastebin.com/kqwK5u1Y
<RDOlivaw> qué páginas has consultado?
<RDOlivaw> porque veo que varias mencionan una configuración de udev
<enjuto> muchas
<enjuto> tantas que he hecho d todo
<enjuto> y nada
<enjuto> jejjeeje
<enjuto> sigue saliendo el mismo error
<enjuto> el caso que en ptp, el otro protocolo para fotos y videos si me abre bien
<enjuto> pero solo puedo entrar en la carpeta d las fotos
<enjuto> con lo cual para pasar musica o archivos a otras carpetas nada
<enjuto> pensaba que al ser android no habria problemas...pues toma
<mimecar> enjuto: conecta el teléfono como una memoria USB
<enjuto> ¿?
<mimecar> conectas el cable, conectar como memoria
<mimecar> y aparecerá como una unidad más
<enjuto> con el nexus solo tienes dos opciones.... mtp o ptp
<enjuto> nada mas
<enjuto> ...
<enjuto> no tiene tarjetas d memoria ni nada
<enjuto> solo memoria interna
<mimecar> revisa la configuración del teléfono
<mimecar> aunque no tenga tarjetas de memoria tiene que poder montarse
<mimecar> si otros cacharros con android lo permiten
<enjuto> ...
<enjuto> me da que este no
<mimecar> ok
<enjuto> han puesto ese protocolo
<enjuto> asi de espabilaos han sido
<enjuto> ypor lo que veoa mucha gente le falla
<Harpagornis> Buenas, alguien me podría echar una mano con la edición de fstab para un hd externo ntfs?
<Xago_> hola muchachos, qué alternativa existe para correr skype, pero sin tener skype?
<xangua> ninguna
<Xago_> :(
<jausk_> tienes skype para linux
<BoF> Xago_, ekiga,Gizmo
<jausk_> BoF: no soportan el protocolo de skype
<jausk_> es privativo
<RDOlivaw> hay un plugin para el pidgin... pero si mal no recuerdo había que tener el skype abierto para que funcione
<mimecar> Xago_: sólo tienes skype, no hay alternativas
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil: re hi :-P
<omikron4> skype es de guillermo ventanas :(
<omikron4> perdon "puertas"
<omikron4> RDOlivaw: el pidgin te abre el skype
<Dj_Dexter> omikron4:  cieerto, ahora que no se pueden eliminar cuentas = wtf
<Dj_Dexter> digo alla
<Dj_Dexter> en ese Skype
<Xago_> puchas que lata
<mimecar> usa otro protocolo que sea abierto
<Dj_Dexter> omikron4: see,
<Dj_Dexter> tienes al irc, al xmpp, antes llamado jabber, jeje
<Dj_Dexter> identi.ca, diaspora, mm esos y los basados en status.net mm
<omikron4> pero si lo que quereis es que funcione la camara en skype..  yo hice un script en c++ que lo unico que hace es el comando que dice skype para que funcione la webcam en las que no lo hace.. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/skype.sh
<mimecar> script y c++ en la misma frase?
<RDOlivaw> omikron4: toda la info que encuentro al respecto hablan de tener instalado el cliente de skype para poder usarlo desde el pidgin...
<RDOlivaw> tienes algún link?
<mimecar> RDOlivaw: no te puedes conectar a su red sin instalar skype
<RDOlivaw> sí, es lo que pensaba hasta que omikron4 me hizo pensar que sí se podía =)
<chilicuil> hi Dj_Dexter o/
<omikron4> RDOlivaw: lo unnico que tienes que hacer es entrar en synaptic y poner como criterio de busqueda skype que ahi esta el pl.ugin para pidgin
<omikron4> pero claro.. si no tienes skype.. no te lo arran cara
<RDOlivaw> pero si es lo que dije desde el princ¬¬
<omikron4> asi que RDOlivaw perdona para haber hecho que te equivocaras... solo funciona si tienes skype instalado
<RDOlivaw> ok, eso ya lo sabía, jaja, gracias igual
<omikron4> RDOlivaw: que es lo mismo que el script que yo hice.. te arranca skype... si lo tienes
<RDOlivaw> sí, estoy viendo en la página de skype la documentación sobre la api...
<omikron4> esta es la simpleza del codigo fuente.. hay que compilarlo con g++ ./skype.cxx -o skype.sh y ponerlo .. por ejemplo en /usr/local/bin   luego ese sera el comando para poner donde uno quiera arrancar skype con camaraweb .. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/skype.cxx
<omikron4> mas simple que el mecanismo de un chupete .. pero practico para tener webcam en skype
<mimecar> omikron4: por qué le pones esa extensión si no es un script?
<atotclic> Xago_: omikron4 RDOlivaw mimecar hay alternativas a skype
<Xago_> atotclic, omikron4?
<omikron4> mimecar: que mas da?.. todo son scripts
<atotclic> teneis qutecom
<mimecar> .sh es una extensión que se suele usar para scripts de shell
<atotclic> pero que es lo que quereis videoconferncia?? charla?
<atotclic> como os dice mimecar las extensiones en linux son para nosotros no para el sistema
<RDOlivaw> mumble rules
<atotclic> mumble audio
<Xago_> video y texto de dos cuentas al unísono en mi laptop. la versión 2.2 de skype me permitía, pero ahora la versión 4 no me deja
<RDOlivaw> está muy ot el canal hoy
<omikron4> mimecar: me faltaron ideas. queria ponerle simplemente skype.. pero se hubiera ejecutado el suyo... yo lo tengo ya puesto en /usr/share/apps/skype.sh.. y lo ejecuto desde los menus
<RDOlivaw> omikron4: el lugar correcto sería más bien /usr/local/bin/ o algo así
<omikron4> RDOlivaw: eso es verdad. pero yo lo ejecuto con su propio comando porque elimine el suyo y le puse ese
<omikron4> asi que cuando entro en el menu ejecuto.. skype.sh
<omikron4> lo mejor de todo.. es que he intentado poner el mismo comando en un lanzador, incluso en un script .. ejecutado en terminal y no funciona.. sin embargo asi .. en c++ .  lo compilas y lo pones como comando..y voila.. funciona y bien.. con camara
<omikron4> bueno... adeu
<ivedci89> hola... tengo una imagen beta2 del ubuntu 12.04   ... está bien para instalarlo o descargo la oficial de ahora??
<ivedci89> es del 28 de marzo
<voyager1> buenas mundo
<chilicuil> ivedci89: deberia ir bien
<chilicuil> ivedci89: cuando la instales, espera a que salga el gestor de actualizaciones y actualizala
<ivedci89> buenisimo...
<ivedci89> gracias chilicuil   eso estaba pensando
<chilicuil> ivedci89: =), feliz upgrade
<ivedci89> jeje
<ivedci89> hola... la version server de ubuntu 12... que trae de distinto a los demas??
<atotclic> ivedci89: de distintoa que???
<ivedci891> estoy instalando ubuntu12.... yyy se pegó  en "Eliminando archivos conflictivos del sistema operativo..."
<ivedci89> estoy instalando ubuntu12.... yyy se pegó  en "Eliminando archivos conflictivos del sistema operativo..."
<ivedci89>  es algo normal???
<ivedci89> tener en cuenta que tengo tres discos de 500GB y muchas particiones
<nycko> buenas
<nycko> tengo un problemilla con ubuntu 12.04, en realidad quiero deshabilitar algo que creo que es una feature de unity
<nycko> que es, lo de centrar las ventanas no maximizadas en el escritorio
<nycko> por ej, muevo una ventana de firefox (o cualquier cosa) a un costado, sobresaliendo de la pantalla
<nycko> luego, hago click en el escritorio y se centra automaticamente
<nycko> es muy molesto, como puedo deshabilitarlo?
<nycko> alguna punta de ovillo?
<nycko> algunas palabras claves para buscar en don google?
<lopez> con que programa puedo ver el tráfico de mi red ?
<dylan66> iptraf
<dylan66> iftop
<dylan66> badmon
<dylan66> monitor de gnome
<lopez> eso es de toda la red?
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-22
<m0rf3o> Tenia instalado eclipse, me pidio una actualizacion y ya no reconoce los plugins, trato de instalarlos y me dice que ya estan instalados, como le hago?
<anxel> hola
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar?
<anxel> no se como se navega con permisos en lubuntu, para copiar archivos en las carpetas usr/
 * cousteau se pregunta para qué quiere anxel hacer eso exactamente
<anxel> para copiar unos arxivos en dentro de la carpeta games
<cousteau> anxel, supongo que   gksudo pcmanfm   pero qué quieres hacer exac--
<cousteau> ah vale...  es para instalar un juego o algo?
<cousteau> o modificarlo?
<anxel> correcto, pegar unos archivos y punto
<anxel> no, no añadirle archivos a un juego
<anxel> para que arranque
<anxel> me niega el permiso
<anxel> no me funciona lo que me dijo
<cousteau> ...si vas a sobreescribir un archivo yo renombraría los antiguos por si acaso
<anxel> no, no es renombrar. Es pegar nuevos directamente
<cousteau> no te funciona el `gksudo pcmanfm`?
<cousteau> anxel, es decir, añadir sin sobreescribir
<anxel> correcto
<anxel> ei! parece que funciona
<cousteau> ok  :)
<anxel> al principio me decia que error de permiso o algo asi
<anxel> pero parece que esta copiando las carpetas
<anxel> vaya
<anxel> : )
<anxel> ei muchas gracias cousteau!
<anxel> :)!!
 * cousteau se alegra
<anxel> si que funciona. Ahora me han surgido problemillas pero en fin, ya son configuracions Xb
<locum> buenas
<locum> gente tengo un problema con las actualizaciones en ubuntu 12.04
<anxel> que vaya bien y muchas gracias
<anxel> salut a todos!
<locum> cri cri
<locum> no hay nadie?
<cousteau> locum, nadie sabe contestar a tu pregunta
<cousteau> más que nada porque no la has hecho
<cousteau> sólo has dado pistas sobre de qué va
<locum> ok explico
<locum> detecta actualizaciones, descarga pero aborta la instalacion
<cousteau> te da algún mensaje de error?
<locum> no recuerdo ahora mismo pero si q dice algo
<cousteau> pulsa Alt-F2, escribe "update-manager" y dale al enter
<cousteau> saca captura de pantalla si quieres, o copia directamente el mensaje de error
<cousteau> puedes usar http://paste.ubuntu.com si el mensaje es muy largo, para no llenar de letras el IRC
<locum> uff pera q se va a bajar 187 mb otra vez
<cousteau> eso es raro, ya debería tenerlos bajados...
<ivedci89-desktop> hola... me canse de leer tutoriales ...   [ubuntu 10.04] cómo instalo mi tl-wn422g existe un unico comando para esto??? ___es un wireless usb ___ mi notebook lo reconoce muy bien [ubu12] pero esta, mi escritorio no!.
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, bueno...  el tema wireless va mejro cuanto más nuevo sea el ubuntu
<cousteau> sólo se me ocurre que habilites los backports a ver si tienes actualizaciones de los drivers
<locum> cousteau, cuando falle te digo q pone
<ivedci89-desktop> es que tengo tantas particiones que es un tema actualizarme... normalmente me gusta... pero hoy quise instalar ubu12 y se me colgo la instalacion
<ivedci89-desktop> aca en este equipo
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, tienes los backports habilitados?
<cousteau> a lo mejor con eso se actualizan los drivers de wifi
<locum> cousteau, de momento esta bajando actualizaciones pero marca fallo al 28% en nvidia-current
<ivedci89-desktop> no se que son lon los backports
<ivedci89-desktop> cousteau:
<locum> cousteau,  bufff fallan un monton de paquetes
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, en orígenes de software
<ivedci89> cousteau: tuve que pasarme aca
<ivedci89> se me corto internet
<ivedci89> luego de mi pregunta sobre los back... no estuve
<locum> cousteau,  ya dio el fallo
<locum> cousteau,  fallo al descargar los archivos de paquetes, compruebe su conexion a internet
<locum> alguna idea?
<cousteau> locum, hmm, busca "orígenes de software"
<cousteau> en 10.04 estará en Sistema > Admin > Orígenes de software
<cousteau> en 12.04 ni idea
<locum> mmm asco de unity
<cousteau> puede que esté entre las opciones del centro de software
<cousteau> o si no, alt-f2 y   gksudo software-properties-gtk
<locum> cousteau,  con gksudo software-properties-gtk abrio
<locum> q me fijo?
<cousteau> "Descargar desde:"
<locum> servidor de uruguay
<locum> cousteau,  sera de ahi?
<cousteau> prueba con el servidor principal
<cousteau> a lo mejor el de uruguay da problemas
<locum> en un principio esta instalando la actualizacion parcial cuando termine lo vuelvo a correr a ver q pasa
<dalfredo> hola, me podrian ayudar a restaurar la sesion de invitado en ubuntu 12.04? por favor
<dalfredo> trato de abrirla y me salen unas letras,luego vuelve a la pantalla de inicio de sesion.
<dalfredo> con los otros usuarios no pasa esto.
 * cousteau sólo puede pensar en abrir dmesg y ver si hay mensajes de error
<webdeveloper1010> hola
<webdeveloper1010> ¿alguien que sepa de estimaciones en proyectos informáticos? necesito ayuda
<dalfredo> cousteau, como lo hago?
<cousteau> dalfredo, ejecuta   dmesg | tail   en un terminal
<cousteau> nada más después de haber intentado abrir una sesión de guest
<cousteau> (ten abierta otra sesión tuya para hacerlo)
<dalfredo> cousteau, sale esto brother http://pastebin.com/y5LYBnpX
<cousteau> tu ordenador lleva sólo 6 minutos encendido?
<cousteau> (lo digo para saber si los "timestamps" que aparecen son recientes)ç
<dalfredo> no hermano lleva como 30 min mas o menos
<cousteau> bien...  pues entonces no ha salido nada reflejado en el dmesg
<cousteau> pues ni idea de qué puede ser...  desde cuándo lo hace?
<dalfredo> como hace una semana aproximadamente
<cousteau> recuerdas haber instalado algo o tocado algo?
<locum> cousteau, en principio el tema era de origenes
<locum> aparentemente esta descargando el resto de actualizaciones sin problemas
<dalfredo> hermano intale google earh y vlc
<cousteau> locum, ok  :)
<cousteau> dalfredo, no creo que sean los causantes...
<locum> cousteau,  cada vez odio mas unity
<cousteau> (a menos que google earth haga algo raro)
<locum> cousteau,  no se podia poner gnome clasic de alguna manera?
<cousteau> locum, ponte gnome classic
<cousteau> creo que está en repositorios
<dalfredo> custeau, y que podria hacer? como elimino la cuenta de invitado y crearla nuavamente? a ver si se resuelve
<cousteau> no, "gnome-panel" es lo que hay que instalar
<cousteau> !nounity
<kubot> Ubuntu usa GNOME 3 con !Unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<cousteau> dalfredo, el problema es que la cuenta de invitado no existe
<cousteau> se crea al vuelo, y se destruye al vuelo
<dalfredo> y que hago hermano? la necesito porque tengo unos invitados y no quiero q usen mi cuenta
<cousteau> pues es que no sé qué se puede hacer
<cousteau> sólo se me ocurre probar a desinstalar google earth...  cómo lo instalaste?
<locum> cousteau,  me maree jaja
<dalfredo> cousteau, un .deb q encontre hermano
<cousteau> dalfredo, bien, prueba a desinstalarlo
<locum> cousteau,  supuestamente gnome 3 es inestable al igual q unity y usualmente no van bien los 2 a la vez
<dalfredo> ok
<cousteau> creo que desde el centro de software se puede desinstalar
<cousteau> locum, eso sería terrible, ya que unity usa gnome 3
<locum> mmmm
<locum> que fue lo q lei
<locum> bueno es igual tonces q instalo pa sacar el unity
<cousteau> locum, instala gnome-panel y ya
<locum> el gnome panel  solo?
<cousteau> si luego quieres investigar cómo se quita unity...  aunque con no usarlo ya vale
<locum> sin duda
<cousteau> sí, luego al iniciar sesión le dices que entre con gnome panel
<locum> sudo apt-get gnome-panel?
<dalfredo> cousteau, ok bro dejame probar y te aviso gracias XD
<cousteau> locum, te dejas un install
<cousteau> dalfredo, de nada  :)  suerte
<locum> si jajaja ok gracias
<locum> 340 mb de actualizaciones la virgen
<shol> hola a todos
<locum> buenas
<chilicuil> hola
<davicho> Hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola davicho
<lopez> Hola que tal necesito si me pueden dar una mano con la webcam de mi laptop
<lopez> estamos por dar una video conferencia pero al hacer la prueba no levanta la webcam
<shol> hola de nuevo gente, una mano por favor, tengo un amigo que esta teniendo problemas con una Radeon HD 4290
<shol> dice que despues de instalar los drivers se le empiezan a superponer las ventanas
<shol> algun consejo?
<juanc> Alguien sabe como instalar Mobile Media Converter en Ubuntu studio?
<juanc> Perdon, buenas noches a todos t todasBuenas noches  a
<lopez> shol,  instalo los controladores gráficos ?
<shol> si, desde configuracion de sistema, pero le causa problemas...
<lopez> que gráfica es ? ati nvd ?
<shol> ati
<shol> radeon hd 4290
<lopez> desinstala los controladores y proba con alguna otra versión
<lopez> antes de eso funcionaba bien ?
<juanc> si pero el problema es que no quiero a fectar mi ubuntu studio que viene por defecto
<juanc> para no rompoer nada
<juanc> lo que aun no entiendo porque Mobile Media Converter tiene choque con ubuntu studio si no es mas que el mismo ubuntu pero sin pulse audio.
<juanc> Quisiera dar con la raiz del problema
 * xoan buenas
<Gecko99> buenas
<Gecko99> alguien sabe porque no me sale "usuarios y grupos" en sistema>Administracion>usuarios y grupor?
<Gecko99> grupos*
<Gecko99> hola
<Gecko99>  alguien sabe porque no me sale "usuarios y grupos" en sistema>Administracion>usuarios y grupos?
<Gecko99>  alguien sabe porque no me sale "usuarios y grupos" en sistema>Administracion>usuarios y grupor?
<Monkey_> o/
<viktor_> hola
<viktor_> buenas
<viktor_> tengo una curiosidad
<viktor_> se puede instalar el Centro de Software de Ubuntu en Kubuntu?
<viktor_> reemplazando a Muon?
<GridCube> viktor_, seguramente
<viktor_> sabrias decirme como?
<GridCube> necesitaria las librerias de gkt3
<viktor_> aha y como hago para tenerlas?
<GridCube> viktor_, desde muon deberias buscar software-center
<GridCube> o sino con sudo apt-get install software-center --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> viktor_, te las instala solo
<GridCube> pero te aviso porque te cargaria nuevas librerias y hay gente a la que nole gusta tener muchas librerias a la ves
<viktor_> me aparece en Muon
<viktor_> voy a probar a instalarlo
<GridCube> a mi la verdad no me molesta, yo tengo aplicaciones qt en xubuntu y no pasa nada
<viktor_> es solo curiosidad
<viktor_> voy a ver lo del humble bumble ese de los juegos
<viktor_> alguien lo ha probado?
<Monkey_> como puedo comprar los juegos de humble bumble?, no encuentro el boton de "comprar" XD
<viktor> yo tampoco se como vable bumble lo de hum
<GridCube> no se
<viktor> tampoco se como va lo de humble bumble *
<GridCube> yo lo vi el otro dia, pero como no tengo tarjeta no se como comprar XD
<viktor> yo tengo paypal
<viktor> y si me da curiosidad aver que tal funciona
<viktor> en Kubuntu no tendre problema no?
<Monkey_> para tener algo de dinero, nada mejor que Neobux
<GridCube> viktor, no creo no
<viktor> pues en el centro de soft. de Ubuntu no me aparece lo de humble bumble
<Monkey_> hasta ahora tengo 2 dolares en paypal
<GridCube> a me me aparecio la noticia el otro dia
<viktor> pues en genbeta , w8 Ubuntu y demas paginas aparecio hace tiempo
<GridCube> ;) el humble bundle no es un unico paquete
<GridCube> son un monton de juegitos que se pueden bajar por separado
<GridCube> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/?pkg_name=spirits&pkg_name=bit-trip-beat&pkg_name=fieldrunners&pkg_name=uplink&pkg_name=spacechem
<GridCube> por ahora son 5
<viktor> no tienen mala pinta
<viktor> oye y sabeis algo de lo de STEAM para linux?
<viktor> algo nuevo?
<viktor> se deciden ya o no?
<Monkey_> viktor: estoy seguro que vendra
<viktor> yo solo hago ver noticias
<viktor> pero ninguna lo aclara por completo
<GridCube> chicos :)
<GridCube> todo esto ya es OT
<GridCube> !cafe | viktor y Monkey_
<kubot> viktor y Monkey_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Monkey_> viktor: http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/
<viktor> que es OT
<viktor> ?
<Monkey_> kubot: esta mas que relacionado en cuanto se refiere portar juegos en ubuntu :P
<kubot> Monkey_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Monkey_> kubot: ok?
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ok?'.
<Monkey_> !
<RDOlivaw> !ok
<kubot> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<yarinse> hola, ayuda con nautilus. Estoy buscando como copiar todo home arrancando con un cd u12.04 pero no lo copia....
<yarinse> cual es el procedimiento para hacer una copia del home?
<yarinse> sudo nautilus.... se abre una ventana, busco home ... hay que crear una carpeta... como
<GridCube> yarinse, primero tenes que encontrar donde esta montado el disco real, no el livecd
<GridCube> el /home del livecd es el del livecd no el de verdad
<GridCube> el de verdad seguro que esta en algo como /media/UNMONTONDENUMEROS/home
<yarinse> GridCube: asi es, pero no se como montoar media/..../home o no me sale
<GridCube> yarinse, estas en el live cd?
<yarinse> si
<GridCube> en el escritorio tiene que aparecer un icono a un disco
<GridCube> ese disco es el que tiene tu /home
<yarinse> ya...
<yarinse> tengo montado la particion que contiene el home, pero debo montarlo con nautilus para poder copiarlo, como hago eso o es que hago algo mal
<yarinse> monto la particion cd... desde un terminal con nautilus,
<GridCube> yarinse, :) creo que te estas confundiendo
<GridCube> "montar" una particion es colocarla en algun lugar de la estructura por ejemplo en /media/algo
<yarinse> GridCube: vale, escucho, es decir, leo... vomo va el tema?
<GridCube> nautulis solo navega hasta ahi
<GridCube> cuando estas en un livecd el live cd tiene su propia estructura
<yarinse> siiii debo crear una carpeta?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> ubuntu lo hace solo cuando le das doble clic en el escritorio
<GridCube> si ves el contenido
<GridCube> significa que ya esta montado
<yarinse> si, pero donde participa nautilus, para poder copiar el home?
<GridCube> a donde lo queres copiar?
<yarinse> en otra particion
<GridCube> esa otra particion ya esta montada?
<yarinse> si, pero no me deja copiar naaa ahi...
<GridCube> entonces no esta bien montada
<GridCube> :D
<morfeo> actualice eclipse y todos los plugins dejaron de funcionar, que puedo hacer?
<yarinse> jo es lo que estoy preguntando, como montar las particiones con permisos....
<morfeo> actualice eclipse y todos los plugins dejaron de funcionar, que puedo hacer?
<GridCube> abri gparted yarinse y trata de ver que hacer desde ahi
<ariesam> si vez la particion y no te deja copiar nada, seguro son los permisos como dijo yarinse
<GridCube> !paciencia morfeo
<kubot> morfeo: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<yarinse> vale, como monto la paticion X con permisos para escribir?
<morfeo> GridCube: Espero no hay problema :)
<GridCube> !mount yarinse
<kubot> yarinse: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<yarinse> con sudo nautilus
<GridCube> !montar yarinse
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'montar'.
<GridCube> yarinse, no
<ariesam> puedes entrar desde la terminal con nautilus en modo super usuario. Y cambiarle los permisos a la partición.
<yarinse> ariesam: como, con chmod 777 ?
<GridCube> D: desde la terminal con nautilus?
<GridCube> de que estan hablando
<mimecar> sería un milagro que lograrás montar algo de esa forma
<GridCube> nautilus es un navegador de carpetas
<GridCube> no se usa en modo sudo
<GridCube> D: no entiendo de que estan hablando
<GridCube> las cosas se montan desde una terminal o nautilus te pregunta si queres montar un medio no montado, pero no se necesita sudo
<ariesam> si ya tiene montada la particion y lo unico que quiera ahora es cambiar le los permisos a la particion puede entrar con nautilus lo mas sencillo y cambiarle los permisos desde ahi.
<yarinse> vale...
<mimecar> ariesam: seguro?
<ariesam> claro mimecar
<GridCube> D: desde cuando se puede hacer eso en nautilus?
<mimecar> coges una partición y le puesdes cambiar los permisos a esa partición desde nautilus?
<ariesam> si, seguramente solo el root puede escribir y leer esa unidad y la unica forma mas sencilla seria entrar desde nautilus como root y cambiarle los permisos.
<GridCube> D:
 * GridCube no sabe nada de nautilus entonces
<ariesam> es super facil desde ahi. Lo mas grafico que puede haber.
<mimecar> ariesam: y cuando vuelvas a montar esa partición lo que has hecho no habrá servido de mucho
<mimecar> los permisos los defines cuando lo montas
<ariesam> los permisos se quedan guardados.
<ariesam> Entras desde nautilus como root: "sudo nautilus" te vas a la unidad a la que deseas cambiarle los permisos debe estar montada, entras ahi clic derecho propiedades permisos y en "otros" le cambias a a lectura y escritura o como quieras eso es todo.
<mimecar> deberías usar gksudo en lugar de sudo
<mimecar> ariesam: cuando montes la partición, o la montas con los permisos adecuados para el usuario
<mimecar> o siembre estarás accediendo como root para hacer cualquier cosa
<ariesam> no solamente esa vez como ya le diste permisos para escritura y lectura, ya no hace falta acceder como root
<mimecar> entoncea vas cambiando el dueño de los archivos conforme los necesites?
<ariesam> bueno el dueño de la particion de es root.
<mimecar> poner todo con permisos 777 no es muy seguro
<ariesam> en todo caso si lo que quieres es cambiar la propiedad de la unidad seguro y encontraras otra manera.
<ariesam> paciencia a te cualquier problema eso es todo
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> que es un modtol (o algo similar)
<GridCube> no sep
<GridCube> preguntaste a google?
<lopez> Hola gente, alguien me puede dar una mano con la webcam de mi laptop con ubuntu, debo dar una conferencia en horas y no logro levantar la maldita webcam
<RDOlivaw> aparece el dispositivo bajo /dev/?
<RDOlivaw> qué error tienes?
<lopez> ahora estaba probando con gstreamer-properties y me dice directamente que no esta
<lopez> RDOlivaw,  es una suyin http://pastebin.com/HuB20cva
<RDOlivaw> fíjate si tienes cargado el driver con lsmod
<RDOlivaw> en general, debería figurar bajo /dev/ como videoX
<RDOlivaw> anda con el cheese?
<lopez> mmm no lo encuentro http://pastebin.com/9CBUaCH3
<lopez> en algún momento me funcionó pero muy extraño y era solo cuando encendía por primera ves el equipo, luego si ya habría cheese y firefox dejaba de funcionar, tenía que estar abierto un solo programa para poder usar la cam
<lopez> pero ahora ni eso.
<RDOlivaw> bueno, tienes cargado uvcvideo, videodev, v4l, así que parece que debería andar
<RDOlivaw> fíjate si aparece el dispositivo bajo /dev/, o hazme caso y mira si el cheese la reconoce
<lopez> RDOlivaw, http://pastebin.com/MaDtPTp4
<lopez> si el uvcvideo hoy por la mañana lo instale pero no funcionó
<lopez> y cheese tampoco lo detecta
<RDOlivaw> mira a ver si encuentras alguna pista aquí https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/282473
<lopez> Si lo estuve viendo anoche a ese link, pero aún no logré sacarle la ficha seguiré investigando luego y por ahora hago straming por windows
<lopez> Salutes a todos
<RDOlivaw> éxitos
<drogba> hola
<drogba> alguno de ustedes usa gradeL ?
<drogba> tengo un problema para ejecutarlo
<drogba> me arroja este error http://pastebin.com/PZ69wKa0
<drogba> gradel usa gambas pero no le se a eso
<drogba> alguien puede ayudarme ?
<drogba> uso ubuntu 12.04
<drogba> hay alguien que me lea ?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<GridCube> !netsplit
<kubot> Un Netsplit es cuando dos servidores de una misma red (como freenode) se desconectan uno del otro, de modo de que usuarios dejan de "verse" unos a otros. Si está pasando simplemente disfruta el espectaculo. Ver http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<drogba> alguien entonces
<drogba> alguien
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<drogba> eres un bot ?
<GridCube> kubot, es drogba
<kubot> drogba: #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<GridCube> mmhm lol eso fue sin querer
<drogba> chispas
<drogba> jajaja
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> drogba, pregunta
<GridCube> si alguien sabe alguien repondera
<GridCube> si no pues no
<drogba> GridCube, tengo un problema con gradel
<drogba> GridCube, cuando lo ejecuto tengo el siguiente error http://pastebin.com/PZ69wKa0
<GridCube> drogba, podes usar el paste.ubuntu.com? por alguna razon los administradores de esta red banearon pastebin
<drogba> ok
<drogba> GridCube, este es el error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161248/
<GridCube> mmm, Exio4 ping
<GridCube> que es gradel drogba ?
<drogba> GridCube, gradel is a desktop gradebook application for teachers.
<GridCube> ah bien
<drogba> GridCube, http://gradel.sourceforge.net/
<GridCube> no ya entendi
<GridCube> es para usar con un ltsp?
<drogba> que es ltsp ?
<GridCube> :P si te tengo que explicar entonces no, un ltsp es cuando en una clase todas las computadoras estan conectadas a un servidor central desde donde se ejecutan los programas y se salvan los datos
<GridCube> !ltsp
<kubot> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<GridCube> es una forma de ahorrar dinero en las escuelas porque solo se necesita una computadora y se pueden tener muchos monitores y teclados
<drogba> no es eso
<mimecar> drogba: cómo has puesto el programa?
<drogba> es un asistente para profesores para que registren evaluaciones de sus alumnos
<GridCube> :) si, entendi
<drogba> mimecar, te refieres a como lo instale ?
<mimecar> si
<GridCube> drogba, respondele a mimecar el sabe mas que yo de estas cosas
<drogba> mimecar, me baje el tarball del sitio
<mimecar> pregunta al canal
<drogba> mimecar, lo compile
<drogba> mimecar, y lo ejecute
<mimecar> cumples todos los requisitos?
<mimecar> ese programa es del 2010
<mimecar> y si te da un error con la última versión puede que no funcione correctamente
<drogba> mimecar, asi es
<drogba> mimecar, no me manda errores de compilaci{on
<drogba> mimecar, usa gambas
 * RDOlivaw cree que drogba podría dejar de decir mimecar 
<drogba> RDOlivaw, lo hago para referirme en forma especifica a el
<RDOlivaw> drogba: para eso es /msg
 * drogba dice disculpenme por los acentos
<drogba> RDOlivaw, tiene años que no entro a esto
<mimecar> drogba: escribe directamente sin el nick
<drogba> ok
<drogba> como no hay otra conversacion en la sala me imagino que no importa
<drogba> alguna idea ?
<drogba> yo uso 12.04
<mimecar> estas usando la versión de gamas que necesita el programa?
<drogba> asi es, de hecho el software viene con gambas cuando se instala
<mimecar> como???
<mimecar> el código fuente incluye gambas?
<drogba> si
<mimecar> eso te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> intenta ejecutarlo con una versión de gambas actual
<mimecar> aunque con un programa de hace dos años es complicado
<drogba> mimecar, dice que usa estos componentes de gambas: gb.qt, gb.qt.ext,gb.form, gb.net.curl.
<drogba> instale gambas2
<mimecar> busca si la aplicación tiene foros o lista de correo
<drogba> ya entre a su foro pero nadie menciona ese error
<RDOlivaw> drogba: has ejecutado el install.sh que viene en el tar.gz?
<drogba> RDOlivaw, asi es
<RDOlivaw> y no aparce un 'gradel' en el directorio?
<drogba> si aparece
<RDOlivaw> y qué pasa cuando lo quieres ejecutar con ./gradel ?
<drogba> me avienta el mismo error
<drogba> bueno yo me rindo
<drogba> que tengan un buen dia o noche
<drogba> el software lo ejecute, hice una captura y lo guarde
<drogba> al quererlo abrir de nuevo me manda ese condenado error
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola
<redlwyuvisu-u> hay alguien en el chat?
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola hola
<Exio4> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien está en la sala de chat
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien usa la sala de chat en estos momentos?
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien sabe como instalar el modulo tun en ubuntu 11.04?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> es una especie de broma?
<redlwyuvisu-u> no..
<redlwyuvisu-u> soy principiante en ubuntu
<mimecar> drogba: entonces el error no es al ejecutar el programa
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=instalar+módulo+TUN+ubuntu
<redlwyuvisu-u> puedo exponer aqui el problema que tengo ?
<mimecar> para estar empezando, no empiezas con algo sencillo
<mimecar> si es de ubuntu si
<redlwyuvisu-u> si. es de ubuntu .
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok.
<redlwyuvisu-u> mi problema es el siguiente:
<redlwyuvisu-u> estoy implementando un hotspot con software libre para ser exactos uso ubuntu 11.04
<redlwyuvisu-u> despues de varios meses de buscar ciertas informaciones sobre portales captivos
<RDOlivaw> cautivos*
<redlwyuvisu-u> cautivos perdon
<redlwyuvisu-u> encontre el freeradius y el chillispot
<RDOlivaw> nah es lo mismo, perdón por mí
<redlwyuvisu-u> bueno, un manual que me he estado guiando dice que al instalar freeradius  debo hacer un test para ver si freeradius esta funcionando
<redlwyuvisu-u> el testt es el siguiente : radtest+usuario+password+localhotst+puerto (1812)+pass(testing123)
<redlwyuvisu-u> y me debería aparecer access-acept
<redlwyuvisu-u> cierto?
<redlwyuvisu-u> y a mi aparece access-request
<RDOlivaw> parece estar bastante documentado el proyecto, has visto la wiki, el faq y la documentation?
<redlwyuvisu-u> luego al final dice Radclient : no response from server for ID 133 socket 3
<redlwyuvisu-u> no, no  he visitado ese sitio
<RDOlivaw> http://freeradius.org
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: evidenetemente estas usando otro autenticador detras de radiud
<Uranio> radius*
<Uranio> y aprece que falla
<redlwyuvisu-u> si?. como lo puedo solucionar
<Uranio> pasame el link de la guia para echarle un vistazo
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok.
<Uranio> ese palo casi siempre es problema de loq ue tienes "detras" es decir, el autenticador, el backlend puede ser una base de datos
<Uranio> y puedes estar dando bateos
<Uranio> tambien puede ser problema de permisos en el sistema de archivo..
<Uranio> un pipe con el permiso masl puesto y se jode todo
<Uranio> radius es muy esquicito
<redlwyuvisu-u> etiendo, permitame un momento, ya le paso el link
<Uranio> verifique de todas maneras si se slato algun paso que involucreo los permisos
<Uranio> verifique de todas maneras si se salto algun paso que involucre los permisos
<Uranio> asi como su backend de autenticacion, sea pam o DB, este funcionando adecuadamente
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok....es el primero paso que llevo y no consigo continuar, o ustedes amigos del foro, tienen alguna sentencia de comandos para ejecutarlos desde la terminal para borrar todo lo que he instalado referente a freeradius  y volver a iniciar pas a paso?
<Uranio> aptitude purge [paquete]
<Uranio> asi eliminas TODO
<Uranio> incluye config
<Uranio> recomiendo la costumbre de hacer copias antes de modificar configuraciones
<Uranio> ahora solo tendira que remplazar las por default sobrescribiendo la suyas
<redlwyuvisu-u> entiendo, les agradezco infinitamente estas palabras,
<redlwyuvisu-u> de ayuda
<Uranio> de nada camarada, para eso estamos
<redlwyuvisu-u> el comando aptitude no funciona. dice lo siguiente: programa aptitude. puede encontrarse en los siguientes paquetes
<redlwyuvisu-u> aptitude  aptitude-gyk
<redlwyuvisu-u> pruebe apt-get install
<RDOlivaw> redlwyuvisu-u: aptitude no viene instalado por default y ha dejado de recomendarse, utiliza apt
<Tanis_de_Arcana> Hola
<RDOlivaw> en este caso, apt-get remove --purge 'paquete'
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok RD0livaw. voy a ejecutarlo
<redlwyuvisu-u> haver que resultado me arroja
<Uranio> apt-get purge
<RDOlivaw> recuerda que necesitas privilegios de administrador
<Tanis_de_Arcana> tengo un problema, me gustaria saber por que no me reconoce ubuntu 11.10 el teclado K400 de logitech
<redlwyuvisu-u> si..estoy logueado como root
<Tanis_de_Arcana> me podeis ayudar
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: como dijo RDOlivaw apt-get remove --purge 'paquete'
<Uranio> recuerda que solo puede correr un administrador de paquete a lavez
<Uranio> si tu sistema esta gestionado algun otro paquete, no podras modificar nada
<redlwyuvisu-u> me podrias explicar con mas detalle uranio, no logro entender lo que me indicas
<Uranio> root@tumauqina:# apt-get remove [paquete]
<Uranio> donde paquete significa el nombre del paquet e de radius
<redlwyuvisu-u> sip..ya lo he desinstalado
<Uranio> en debian seria freeradius
<Uranio> a ya... si lo hiciste con purge
<redlwyuvisu-u> ahora como verifico si realmente se desistaló completamente
<Uranio> podrias ver si los ficheros de configuracion desaparecieron por completo
<Uranio> generalmetne estan en /etc/
<Uranio> ls /etc/freeradius
<redlwyuvisu-u> me dice que no existe el fichero o directorio al ejecutar  el comando que le dices : ls /etc/freeradius
<redlwyuvisu-u> eso indica que se desisntalo verdad?
<Tanis_de_Arcana> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<Tanis_de_Arcana> se que no es muy importante el problema pero estoy perdido
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio: ok....ahora vuelvo a instalar nuevamente el paquete freeradius o tienes alguna sugerencia sobre algun manual completo para que puedayo implemetar mi hotspot ?
<RDOlivaw> redlwyuvisu-u: http://wiki.freeradius.org/Basic-configuration-HOWTO
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: disculpa estaba lejos del chat, ahora te leo...
<redlwyuvisu-u> no hay problema Uranio, te comprendo
<Uranio> a ver, habria que ver el paquete como se llama su directorio en etc
<Uranio> deja ver...
<RDOlivaw> según la doc es /etc/raddb
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: mira a ver ese directorio que dice RDOlivaw
<Uranio> espera.. instalo radius
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: en si para que quieres radius?
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok....mientras te contesto RD0livaw que el direcotrio que dices aun sigue en la ruta /etc
<redlwyuvisu-u> no se eliminó ese direcotrio RD0livaw
<redlwyuvisu-u> para mas informacion les comento que estoy sobra la plataforma ubuntu en su versión 11.04
<RDOlivaw> ok, has tocado algo de ese directorio, has modificado algún fichero?
<Uranio> de seguro si
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: de igual yo lo boraria y luego instalara con force si da problemas
<RDOlivaw> entonces bórralo y vuelve a instalar para asegurarte de que empiezas de cero
<redlwyuvisu-u> no sabria decirle con certeza, soy medio tontoy pude haber modificado algo sin darme cuenta  y sin haber hecho una copia de seguridad
<Uranio> rm -rf /etc/raddb
<RDOlivaw> redlwyuvisu-u: hay una interfaz para administrar freeradius
<RDOlivaw> http://freeradius.org/dialupadmin.html
<RDOlivaw> seguramente esté en los repos
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: para que vas a usar el radius?
<RDOlivaw> freeradius-dialadmin o algo similar debe ser
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok,,lo borro desde la consola con el comando rm -rf + nombre del direcotrio?
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: me gusta mas daloradius
<RDOlivaw> ok, yo no he implementado ninguna opción, supongo que me arreglaría con iptables
<RDOlivaw> si puedes guiarlo para una implementación exitosa, adelante
<Uranio> O_o
<Uranio> iptables?
<Uranio> para acounting
<Uranio> como?
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: por eso insisti en pregutnarle para que lo quiere
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: por favor, asuma que todo lo que le digo es en la consola
<Uranio> rm -rf /etc/raddb/
<RDOlivaw> no, lo que quiere es hacer un hotspot con un portal cautivo
<Uranio> a bueno, me toca a estudair, esas palabras no me suenan de por aqui
<RDOlivaw> jaja, ok
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio: te contesto...mi idea es ofrecer  internet inalambrico en la comunidad donde vivo, actualmente tengo un cyber llevo 3 años y anteriormente estaba usando el internet satelital pero ahora me migre a un nuevo servicio, me hice un enlace punto a punto de un internet de la telonia telmex aqui en mexico. entonces ese fue mi motivo de poder acercarles mas la tecnologia a mis vecinos, actualmente tengo en mi cyber implementado un servidor pro
<redlwyuvisu-u> xy (squid) con firestarter
<Uranio> lo unico que hice con radius fue un servidor ras con solaris y un router cisco
<RDOlivaw> Uranio: viste cuando te conectas a una red, abres un navegador y lo primero que hace es redirigirte a una página en particular?
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: GUA! que maravilla, wifi de flay al katcher
<RDOlivaw> eso es un portal cautivo
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: yaa...
<Uranio> supongo que un proxy transparente ayudaria muhco tambien
<RDOlivaw> muchas redes permiten conectarse libremente, pero abres un navegador y te encuentras con una pantalla de login
<redlwyuvisu-u> asi es RD0livaw: quiero montar un hotspot con portal captivo para que no me puedan piratear facilmente el servicio
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: y entonces donde viene radius, porque como dice RDOlivaw iptables basta
<redlwyuvisu-u> sip...mi proxy es transparente,
<redlwyuvisu-u> y el trafico lo estoy redireccionando con firestarter al puerto 3128 que es el que usa mi squid
<Uranio> espera.. jefe aqui...
<Tanis_de_Arcana> na que no lo encuentro
<redlwyuvisu-u> ya elimine el direcotrio raddb con el comando rm -rf
<Uranio> reinstala radius
<Uranio> aunque me aprece que puedes precindir de radius
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: y la pantalla de login que funcion cumple?
<RDOlivaw> Uranio: necesitas user y contraseña para navegar libremente
<redlwyuvisu-u> exacto...
<Uranio> eso seria a nivel de proxy
<Uranio> ??
<redlwyuvisu-u> eso es lo que se necesita y solo el administrador de esa red puede proporcioanr esos datos
<shawe> buenas
<Uranio> pregunto... es el proxy?
<Tanis_de_Arcana> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<Uranio> usas un proxy?
<redlwyuvisu-u> si....tengo un proxy transparente
<Tanis_de_Arcana> buenas shawe
<Uranio> podrias poner un autenticador a ese proxy
<Uranio> si es squid yo se como hacerlo
<shawe> a ver si alguien me sabe responder una tonteria de scripting
<redlwyuvisu-u> no lo he hecho ni tampoco he sabido de eso.
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio
<shawe> que se supone que hace diferente esto "/etc/init.d/dropbear stop || true"
<shawe> o para el servicio o devuelve cierto?
<Uranio> si se apra bien el servicio correctamente, devuelve cierto
<RDOlivaw> depende del exit code del script
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: si quieres usar squid con autenticacion (user y pass)
<Uranio> te peudo decir como hacerlo
<shawe> RDOlivaw: pero eso tendria sentido si se verificase el exitcode, no?
<Uranio> shawe: siemrpe se verifica
<Uranio> aunque no hagas nada con el
<Uranio> la tuberia de salida siempre devuelve algo
<RDOlivaw> shawe: el || tiene en cuenta el exit code
<shawe> no hay ninguna tuberia tampoco
<RDOlivaw> no, ninguna
<RDOlivaw> por?
<shawe> Uranio RDOlivaw os pego la porcion de codigo relacionada si no os importa, a ver si le veis coherencia a ese uso
<RDOlivaw> pastebin!!
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio: si...toda informacion es buena y siempre se los voy a agradecer pero eso podria solucionar a la forma de que no me roben el wi-fi . sinceramente desconozco estos temas por lo tanto me preocupa la froam de como hacer para poder tener lo mas segura mi red inalambrica frente a intrusos
<RDOlivaw> no vayas a pegarla aquí
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: la respuesta de RDOlivaw me complace mas, con itpables, en vez de usar login solo permite las IP que quieras
<shawe> ahi va http://pastebin.com/hY1Pb5AV
<Uranio> o con un autenticado de squid, muhco mas sencillo que radius
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: ^
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: cada comando que ejecutas es una tuberi
<Uranio> porque devuelve un exit code
<Uranio> shawe: esa liena 16 me aprece un bello adorno, es solo apra evitar exti codes raros en el script
<Uranio> para que tu script cierre con 0
<Uranio> apesar del error de el tal dropbear
<redlwyuvisu-u> mi idea principio fue de ofrecer intenert inalambrico con un programa que al ingresar a internet los redireccione a la pagina de bienbenida en donde deberán introducir su user y pass y seguidamente de eso por parte del administrador, tener pases por tiepos, sea por dia,semana o mes, asi como ver  graficamente el historial de consumo, es por tal motivo estaba trabajando ocn el freeradius y tenia unda duda entre elegir el chillispot o daloradiu
<redlwyuvisu-u> s
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: para eso debes usar un proxy con autenticacion
<Uranio> aca es asi siemmpre
<RDOlivaw> quieres que siempre devuelva true ?
<RDOlivaw> :)
<shawe> RDOlivaw: no es mio ese codigo
<shawe> eso es de TCOS, para hacer una red de thin client
<RDOlivaw> eso devolverá true si falla el stop, como suponías
<shawe> la cuestion esta, en que ese codigo iba bien en la anterior LTS de ubuntu, ahora ya no
<RDOlivaw> qué es lo que falla?
<shawe> con la 12.04
<RDOlivaw> ejecútalo con bash -x para debuggear
<shawe> y me he puesto a probarlo en Debian Squeeze, y pasa lo mismo
<shawe> digo lo de Debian Squeeze, por que es la que se recomienda más para montar TCOS
<shawe> RDOlivaw: mola verlo con bash -x, no lo conocia esto
<shawe> la cosa esta, en que se lanza un script que crea un debootstrap y luego trabaja en el chroot a traves del script
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio. puedo enviarle la direccionb url del siguiente manual que encontre y que se mira de una forma mas corta  y facil?
<shawe> hay en algun momento algo que se rompe
<shawe> y el script no avanza como debe
<RDOlivaw> lo estás ejecutando como root?
<shawe> y lo unico "raro" que vi era eso, a pesar de que dudaba que fuera el problema
<shawe> RDOlivaw: si no lo ejecutase como root, no funcionaria
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: si deveulve tru, no mache el || y si devuelve fasle mache || y luego ahce true
<Uranio> es decir
<Uranio> como quiera ahace true
<Uranio> :-P
<shawe> RDOlivaw: con "bash -x" será mas simple de debugar?
<Uranio> shawe: ingora esa liena, que es solo un decorador para que el script corra en limpio, indenpendite de lo que devuelve /etc/init.d/dropbeard
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: hace rato se la pedi apra valorarlo
<shawe> Uranio: como "adorno" me lo todaba, pero me hacia gracia saber el motivo, y ya me lo habeis aclarado ;)
<Uranio> aveces un exit 255 te para un script, depende de como lo corres
<RDOlivaw> shawe: debes averiguar en qué punto falla el script... podrías probar a ejecutar el chroot y los comandos a mano
<Uranio> eso evita esos aveces
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: creo que el script no falla
<redlwyuvisu-u> solo que de tantos no encuentro ese manual...le envio uno en donde lo detalla en forma grafica
<Uranio> que la consulta del camarada era solo co fines educativos
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: inisito en que un autenticador de fichero es mas sencillo que radius
<Uranio>  que como dice RDOlivaw con iptables, pones las IP de tu cyber lo que sea, la tuya y excluyes a los vecinos que no qieras
<Uranio> asi controlas a capa 2 y no a nivel de aplicacion
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: intentas evitar usos de la red?
<redlwyuvisu-u> http://es.scribd.com/doc/8609173/6/Portal-cautivo-para-redes-inalambricas-publicas-con-Chillispot
<redlwyuvisu-u> situarse hasta la pagina 80 por favor
<Uranio> cargando...
<shawe> me ha cargado directo en la 80 :S
<Uranio> shawe: podrias hacerme un apstebin de la pagina 80
<Uranio> esque ese sitio pesa muhco
<shawe> voy
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok..es ahi en donde les pregunté a principio sobre como activar o instalar el soporte tun
<shawe> esto del portal captivo lo he visto en la fonera y en la uni
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: ubuntu no trae tun?
<Uranio> por defecto?
<shawe> http://pastebin.com/P4JGE6aQ
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio: ya que aqui pide que debo tener habilitado o instalado el tun y cuando me voy a ese paso no aparece el TUN
<Uranio> prueba instalar vtun
<redlwyuvisu-u> Shawe: sabes como montar un hotspot con portal captivo. ?
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio: ok...ahorita ya lo instalo
<Uranio> habria que ver que tun es ese, proque el kernel nuevo (2.6) tiene tun, y ubuntu en ese aspecto siemrpe tiene la delantera
<shawe> no
<shawe> pero creo que te puedo encontrar algo relacionado
<shawe> y que eso es probable que tenga documentacion
<Uranio> shawe: al final solo le falta la aprte de autenticas
<Uranio> porque ya tiene un proxy transparente
<redlwyuvisu-u> shawe: te agradeceria mucho tu ayuda.
<shawe> entonces no vale la pena lo que digo
<shawe> si solo te falta la autenticacion
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: ya tienes caso todo echo no?
<Uranio> solo te faltan los nombres de usuario
<Uranio> ??
<shawe> yo en lo que leí sobre esto, era tematica relacionada
<shawe> no recuerdo como se llamaba ahora, era para "encerrar ataques" honeypots o algo asi es posible?
<RDOlivaw> un honeypot suele ser un programa que finge ser un servicio o una red desprotgeidos
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio:  lo que comenta de autenticar por squid, posteriormente se podrá administrar graficamente los usarios con squid?  asi como lo hace dialupadmin?
<Uranio> honeypots te aseguro que no
<RDOlivaw> como kippo, que simula un ssh
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: existe un modulo de squid que cumpe esa funcion
<Uranio> pero no es apra nada seguro
<Uranio> bueno.. anda que permita que los usuarios cambien contransenhas es seguro
<Uranio> en esos casos quiero decir
<shawe> en el documento que leí sobre los honeypot se hablaba sobre lo que comentais, pero no se si habrá info sobre esto otro, porque eso se centraba en enjaular ataques
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: si montas un squid con autenticacion de fichero, tendiras que cambiar el fichero a nviel de consola
<Uranio> pero es MUY facil
<Uranio> casi mas facil que a nivel web
<RDOlivaw> shawe: estábamos hablando de hotspot, no de honeypots :)
<Uranio> :D vale la aclaracion
<redlwyuvisu-u> entiendo. entonces eso solucionaría mi inquietud sobre el hotspot?
<shawe> RDOlivaw: ya, lo estaba diciendo para que redlwyuvisu-u viera que lo que yo creía de utilidad al principio no lo era ;)
<Uranio> (de valiosa no de valida)
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u:  yo te digo de la parte en la que los usuarios ponen user y pass para navegr
<Uranio> de ahi para halla no se
<Uranio> realmetne el esquema que planteas me aprece una pesima idea (sin ofender), porque con poner solmanete las IP que deseas permitir con iptables, es muhco mas seguro....
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio Shawe: con el autenticar en squid  puedo modificar cada user y pass con ciertos privilegios, es decir que aun usario le puedayo otorgar cierta velocidad de navegacion,  y tambien limitar  cada usuario por hora,dia,semana o mes?
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: eso tambien es asunto de squid
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: pasa toda la navegacion a traves de un PC?
<Uranio> necesitarias un software llamado squish
<shawe> Uranio: creo que conozco algo que le será mas sencillo de configurar
<Uranio> ilustrame...
<shawe> eso se que usa squid para otra finalidad
<shawe> pero seguramente tambien permite esto
<shawe> hay un equipo haciendo de proxy/cache?
<Uranio> shawe: dijo el " aun usario le puedayo otorgar cierta velocidad de navegacion,  y tambien limitar ....
<Uranio> claramente lo mejor en ese caso es squid, con ACL y delay pool
<shawe> Uranio: eso lo vi
<shawe> yo pregunto que como lo tiene ahora
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok..entonces si el squid puede hacer todo eso, me gustaria me ayuden a implementarlo para poder ofrecer este servicio
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: ahora te digo el nombre de esto
<shawe> a ver si te sive
<shawe> *sirve
<Uranio> para restringir cuotas (hora,dia,semana o mes?) ncesitas agregar a squid el squish
<redlwyuvisu-u> si?
<Uranio> la velcodiad, necesitas delap pool
<Uranio> y mucha paciencia
<shawe> Uranio: hay ciertas interficies graficas para gestionarlo mas facilmente
<redlwyuvisu-u> si?..le estoy poniendo toda la atencion Uranio
<Uranio> shawe: bueno aca en Cuba cuotas y restricciones de velocidad son el apn diario y la practica nos a demostrado que a nivel de consola es como mejor flexibilitas las cosas
<itxshell> buen dia
<shawe> Uranio: pero no a todos les resulta sencillo hacerlo asi ;)
<Uranio> redlwyuvisu-u: http://www.ledge.co.za/software/squint/squish/squish-0.0.18.tar.gz
<Uranio> be bajando eso,
<Uranio> ya tienes squid?
<Uranio> espera por shawe a ver que opcion sencilla te da
<redlwyuvisu-u> Shawe..lo escucho tambien
<redlwyuvisu-u> claro uranio..lo voy a bajar
<shawe> estoy recopilando todos los enlaces que tengo sobre esto
<redlwyuvisu-u> antes de que la lluvia me caiga y se corte mi servicio.
<shawe> por eso preguntaba lo de si hay un equipo haciendo de proxy/cache
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio: ya bajé ese archivo
<redlwyuvisu-u> sip...mi proxy lo tengo en modo transparente y haciendo de caché
<shawe> http://www.clearfoundation.com/Software/screenshots.html
<shawe> en las capturas no se si saldra
<shawe> pero estoy casi convencido que este lo hace
<shawe> ahora te acabo de recopilar los enlaces de lo que tengo
<shawe> y te los paso
<shawe> pero este es el que he probado yo, y me suena de haber visto lo que hablais
<redlwyuvisu-u> shawe. te agradezco todo el apoyo
<shawe> de todo lo que te daré no te valdrá para eso en particular
<shawe> pero dependiendo que quieras, es posible que te sea util
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok. yo le dare varias leidas para comprender
<shawe> a mi eso me lo pidieron para: filtrar contenido, tener un proxy-cache para no cargar tanto la salida a internet, y poderlo administrar "facilmente" por gente que no entiende
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: el clearos funciona en modo livecd si quieres, asi que lo puedes probar sin instalar
<redlwyuvisu-u> para que es el Clearos
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: son varias cosas en una
<shawe> depende como lo configures, hará mas o menos
<shawe> Uranio redlwyuvisu-u  ahí estan los links "relacionados" http://pastebin.com/LxuXAm4N pero ya aviso que todos no son
<shawe> porque si me tengo que volver a leer todo para acordarme, son varias paginas xDD
<redlwyuvisu-u> si. yo los voy a estudiar y mañana ou otro dia te vuelvo a preguntar aqui por la sala. Te encuentro aqui en la sala todos los dias?
<redlwyuvisu-u> se puede hacer  pasar direccion de mail por esta sala de chat shawe?
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: espera
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: te he enviad un MP
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio. sigues ahi?
<yarinse> ayuda con copiar home corriendo u12.04 desde un pendrive... alguien me dice como hacerlo?
<yarinse> me da error:  splicing file : input/output error
<redlwyuvisu-u> Uranio. sigues ahí?
<shawe> redlwyuvisu-u: Uranio se fué
<redlwyuvisu-u> mmmm..ok...
<yarinse> splicing file : input/output error alguien sabe pq da este error?
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien conoce al Uranio ...me estaba asesorando sobre un problema pero creo ya se fué
<RDOlivaw>  /ls
<mamavi03> hola hola... miren tengo este hardware... se podrá activar el ubuntu 3d???
<mamavi03> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149713/
<mamavi03> en un rato regreso...
<redlwyuvisu-u> Rd0livaw: sigues ahi?
<yarinse> hola, alguien pude ayudarme a montar una unidad corriendo ubuntu desde un pen?
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola..alguien me puede ayudar sobre el tema de hotspot bajo ubuntu 11.04?
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien me puede ayudar sobre el tema de montar un hotspot en ubuntu 11.04 con freeradius y chillispot?
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien me puede ayudar sobre el tema de montar un hotspot en ubuntu 11.04 con freeradius y chillispot?
<jorge4> este es para CentOs, pero puedes adaptarlo a tu OS: http://fruizondre.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/hotspot-con-chillispot/
<idroj07> Creo que tengo un virus o algo en mi equipo porque la consola no responde bien.. y el al abrir carpetas no veo la apariencia del nautilus se ve como más rustica.. enfin que hace cosas raras. ¿Puedo corregir o revertir eso de alguna forma? Quizás metiendo el live cd de arranque??
<idroj07> Mirad:  http://pastebin.com/DxnwE34T
<m4v> idroj07: es Ubuntu?
<idroj07> m4v si
<idroj07> bueno elementaryOs basado en ubuntu
<m4v> idroj07: Ubuntu no tiene la cuenta root habilitada
<m4v> idroj07: prueba con «gksudo nautilus» en lugar de usar su
<m4v> en una nueva terminal
<idroj07> al poner sudo nautilus si me ha abierto
<m4v> idroj07: no uses sudo con aplicaciones gráficas, usa gksudo como te dije
<idroj07> pero es muy estraño que cuando abro carpetas ya no lo veo asi.. se ve peor
<m4v> por eso dije que uses gksudo, si usas sudo es lo mismo que su
<arlosmar> buenas
<arlosmar> con lsusb me detecta la webcam genesis, pero ningún programa me la detecta, cheese, skype etc
<arlosmar> qué puede ser please?
<arlosmar> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 05e3:0505 Genesys Logic, Inc.
<atotclic> arlosmar: skype te detecrara el default
<Uranio> RDOlivaw: me perdi la fiesta verdad?
<Uranio> en que paro el hombre de la red inalambrica
<Uranio> ???
<arlosmar> atotclic, no detecta ninguna
<arlosmar> y es raro, en mi asus eee 1000h siempre ha ido sin problemas
<arlosmar> con ubuntu
<arlosmar> ahora con lubuntu no la detecta
<Triviox> No estoy usando ubuntu, pero mi Squeeze tiene tantos PPA que es casi un Ubuntu 10.04..por tal igualmente me atrevo a hacer aqui la pregunta..
<Triviox> Buenas; estoy tratando de que mi Squeeze amd64 reconozca el escaner de la CanonMP280... ya instalé los drivers oficiales de Canon (scangearmp-common_1.60-1_amd64.deb y scangearmp-mp280series_1.60-1_amd64.deb) pero ni xane ni iscan "encuentran" el escaner.. ¿alguien sabe que programa debo utilizar? Desde ya, muchas gracias por cualquier pista que me puedan dar.-
<xangua>  /join #debian
<xangua> ó #debian-es
<Triviox> si, lo hice; pero no hay demasiadas respuestas.. a ver, prendo el laptop que tengo con natty i386 y vuelvo :P
<atotclic> Triviox: que scaner es???
<Triviox> Canon MP280
<Triviox> creo que encontré la solución,,, parece que va por acá.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1475336.html
<Triviox> si funciona ya confirmo :)
<atotclic> es impresora multifuncion o solo escaner??
<Triviox> multifuncion
<atotclic> Triviox: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010883.asp
<Triviox> si, tengo los drivers instalados.. scangearmp-common_1.60-1_amd64.deb scangearmp-mp280series_1.60-1_amd64.deb
<Triviox> lo que no quiere instalarse es ScanGear
<atotclic> agrega la impresora
<Triviox> es un install.sh que no me reconoce la arquit.. acabo de modificarlo según lo que decia en la web que recien probe y nada
<atotclic> entra en debian-es
<Triviox> si, alli ando.. igual es general de los .deb amd64
<Guest22336> Topic
<Guest22336> *topic
<Guest22336> hola a todos tego instalado ubuntu ultimate 3.4 alguien me puede ayudar q hacer depues de instalar ubuntu
<yorx9> hola Guest22336: instalaste ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest22336> yorx9, el ubuntu ultimate 3.4 viene con el ubuntu 12.04
<yorx9> a bien, no sabia de esa distro
<yorx9> pero bien si es q no viene con los paquetes restrict extras podrias empzar por alli
<Guest75758> hola buenas tardes
<Guest75758> me gustaria saber si es cierto que canonical ya no dara soporte o ya no lanzara ninguna nueva version de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-23
<luis> hola: mi impresora no escanea....que puede ser ?? gss
<Davicho> hola a todos
<Davicho> les pasa que en xubuntu, los reproductores d video no tienen pantalla completa del todo ? (Se ve la barra d menu superior)
<chilicuil> pasa con todos? Davicho ?, haz probado con la tecla 'f', estas seguro que es pantalla completa y no maximizado?
<Davicho> chilicuil, sisi probe con doble click.. ahora q me dijiste vos probe con F
<Davicho> pero es lo mismo
<chilicuil> Davicho: podrias probar con $ mplayer -fs tu_video ?
<Davicho> chilicuil, ahora hago eso
<chilicuil> intento averiguar si problema de la barra que no se deja ocultar, o de los reproductores que no toman toda la pantalla
<Davicho> chilicuil, :D ahi si se pudo
<sarita> hoola necesito ayuda para encontrar algo aguien me ayuda?
<chilicuil> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<chilicuil> Davicho: mmm, entonces parece que el problema es el programa que usas para ver los videos, que reproductores has probado?
<Davicho> vlc y el que trae por defecto xubuntu
<Davicho> chilicuil, me llama la atencion.. en ubuntu iba bien
<chilicuil> si, es por lo menos extraño, te sugeriria que identificaras el nombre de la barra que obstruye el fullscreen, e hicieras una busqueda para ver si alguien mas ha tenido ese problema
<sarita> Alguien sabe el funcionamiento completo de linux???
<Davicho> sarita, vas a tener que formular bien tu pregunta XD
<sarita> !!!
<Davicho> chilicuil, identificar ? el panel superior XD supongo.. emmm siisi.. ahora tendre q ponerme a buscar.. igual.. desd ayer q estoy usando xubuntu.. soy nuevo en xfce ... mas d una cosilla no me esta gustando
<chilicuil> Davicho: pero tienen un nombre, en una terminal escribe $ xprop WM_CLASS
<sarita> pf esq neta no se bn como usar esto!
<chilicuil> luego presiona sobre la barra, y de vuelta en la terminal tendras el nombre del programa
<Davicho> xfce-4 panel
<chilicuil> entonces ahora puedes hacer la busqueda: "xfce-4 panel fullscreen trouble" o algo asi, si usara xubuntu trataria de replicar tu problema, pero no lo tengo, asi es de las pocas cosas que te puedo recomendar
<sarita> alguien usa o sabe como manejar linux completamente?
<sarita> ....
<sarita> alguien aqui! me explica como utilizar bn linux?
<chilicuil> sarita: intente ser mas especifica, nadie por aqui te enseñara a usar Linux paso a paso, pero si tienes una pregunta especifica, con gusto ayudaremos, http://www.noubuntu.org/2008/03/22/como-hacer-preguntas/#more-11
<itxshell> :( esta como dificil lo que sarita pide
<chilicuil> Davicho: ok, no he podido conmigo mismo y he ido a buscar, al parecer el problema es especifico de vlc, algunas personas sugieren ir primero al modo 'minimal' antes de usar fullscreen https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=135096
<chilicuil> itxshell: sip =(
<chilicuil> aunque ahora que hizo la pregunta..., no se si exista un libro actualizado de ubuntu en español, para poder enviarlos a leer eso
<Davicho> chilicuil, disculpa..estaba comiendo.. muchas gracias x la ayuda.. me pasa conn los 2 reproductores.. ahora comenzare a buscar el inconveniente.. capas sea la resolucion... o q no me puede activar el driver d video..
<GridCube> Davicho, yo uso xubuntu todo el tiempo y nunca me ha pasado eso
<GridCube> estas usando vlc?
<Davicho> GridCube, si
<GridCube> mmm si escuche algo sobre un bug del vlc que hacia algo asi
<Davicho> es el reproductor que mas me gusto
<GridCube> de echo yo creo que el mejor, por lejos es smplayer
<Davicho> pero no es solo con el vlc, probe con el que viene x defecto
<chilicuil> Davicho: no hay problema, te dejo en buenas manos
<Davicho> smplayer ? creo que no lo he provado
<GridCube> parole no me gusta
<GridCube> Davicho, smplayer es un frontend de mplayer
<Davicho> ahora lo instalo
<GridCube> en mi opinion pura es el mejor
<Davicho> pura ?
<GridCube> :P osea que solo es mi opinion y no deberias tomarla como una opinion experta ni nada
<Davicho> ah ya entendi XD pense q era otro reproductor.. jajaja
<Davicho> ahora pruebo el que me dices
<Davicho> usas placa d video ati ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> nvidia
<GridCube> pero no tiene nada que ver con el comportamiento del reproductor
<Davicho> nono, no voy a eso.. sino que el driver no puedo aplicarlo.. me tira error.. me reconocio 2 y no deja activar ninguno .. XD tengo q ver ese tema igual
<Davicho> al parecer el smplayer no tira ese error :D
<GridCube> Davicho, ati apesta
<GridCube> lo siento, pero los drivers para ati en linux apestan
<GridCube> intel, nvidia, cualquier otro anda de maravillas, pero ati...
<Davicho> GridCube, no sabia eso... u.u lamentablemente es la integrada d mi mother...
<Davicho> en ubuntu.. andaba bonito
<GridCube> si
<Davicho> pensaba q iba a ser lo mismo pero aca putea
<GridCube> si tenes suerte anda bien
<GridCube> los drivers genericos tendrian que funcionar bien
<Davicho> siii
<Davicho> no me han decepcionado.. tienen transparencias y todo.. pasa que queria aplicar algunos efectos de compiz... nose si sera x eso q no puedo aplicarlos
<GridCube> compiz en xubuntu funciona pero por lo no le damos soporte, da demasiados problemas
<Davicho> ho.. que lastima.. bueno igual.. yo uso dos o tres efectos nomas.. no es q muera x tenerlos.. aunq seguramente en algunos dias busque algo
<GridCube> :) se puede
 * xangua alguna vez uso compiz y xfce sin ningún problema
<GridCube> si, se puede
<josue> Hola
<josue> como puedo cambiar las barras de desplazamiento de gnome shell?
<josue> desinstale las overlay-scrollbar pero ahora solo las del explorador de archivos son diferentes
<josue> tendra que ver con los temas?
<josue> hola
<josue> como puedo cambiar las barras de desplazamiento de gnome shell?
<locum> buenas
<locum> ubuntu 12.04 no me maneja el brillo de pantalla
<locum> alguna idea?
<D4rkSh33l> alguien sabe si realmente zram aumenta el rendimiento de nuestros pc en ubuntu 12.04??
<itxshell> sera que lo optimiza la unica manera de aumentar algo es agregandole
<ivedci89> holaaaaaa
<ivedci89> .... que pasa si cancelo una redimension de ext4 en pleno proceso de "copiar 279.45 GiB usando un tamaño de bloque de 16MiB"???  dice que va por los 202.xx
<ivedci89> GiB
<Tiffon> nas
 * xoan buenas
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> ¿donde se puede preguntar (en español) sobre un detallito de la aplicacion empathy ? -> las conversaciones aparecen con acentos incorectos,,, algo de la codificacion de caracteres.... (ni idea de como cambiarlo)
<BreoganGal> hola?
<manel2020> hola
<BreoganGal> ando hablando por kubuntu en ingles y ya que no me arranca el sistema y se ,e queda en negro
<manel2020> uff,
<BreoganGal> y como todos los sitios por internet llevan a la par este problema con ubuntu
<manel2020> ???
<manel2020> tiene un live??
<BreoganGal> si
<manel2020> te arranca?
<BreoganGal> carga el  usuario
<BreoganGal> y en vez de ir al escritorio
<BreoganGal> pantalla en negro
<manel2020> ... ??? usuario en el live??
<manel2020> te arranca el live?
<manel2020> si/no?
<manel2020> .... espera
<manel2020> ya se
<BreoganGal> si
<BreoganGal> el problema es la instalacion
<manel2020> tienes opcion de acceder a la consola/terminal?
<BreoganGal> si
<manel2020> -> no se exactamente los comandos (habra que goglear), tienes que crear un usuario nuevo, y darle los permisos de admin
<BreoganGal> el actual no vale?
<manel2020> posteriormente copias (CUIDADO), unicamente datos ,NO CONFIGURACIONES, del usuario que te falla
<manel2020> es el modo freak!
<manel2020> el modo pro es buscar el problema, seguramente sera algo de las x
<manel2020> pero desconozco tu habilidad .... y aptitudes.... (tu me diras)
<BreoganGal> teng que ser super usuario apra crear el otro usuario verdad?
<manel2020> sudo su
<BreoganGal> pues poco a poco lo hago, jja, usu ubuntu, y hoy meti kubuntu en otro pc, y me dio este fallazo y me quede con cara de eing
<BreoganGal> ale usuario creado
<BreoganGal> ale usuario creado
<BreoganGal> ahora?
<manel2020> permisos
<manel2020> clave
<manel2020> grupos
<manel2020> ....
<manel2020> tiene que ser de grupo root, admin
<manel2020> la clave creo que te obligo a ponerlo
<manel2020> cuanto este
<manel2020> incia sesion con ese usuario
<BreoganGal> desde la terminal?
<BreoganGal> no se si meter ubuntu y luego cambiar el escritorio y pista, si es k no me da error tambien
<BreoganGal> xd
<manel2020> inicia las x desde la terminal
<manel2020> o bien reinicia
<manel2020> me da que te resultara mas sencillo reiniciar,
<BreoganGal> hay k fastidiarse
<BreoganGal> inicio apoyado cn el cd
<manel2020> luego cuando te salga el inicio de sesion
<BreoganGal> me carga bn, lleva al escritorio
<BreoganGal> carga la barra de abajo y se vuelve todo negro
<BreoganGal> solo tengo el raton pululando en la nada
<BreoganGal> y no, el usuario fue automatico como si nada
<BreoganGal> vy arrancar con mi cd de ubuntu en live a ver que pasa
<manel2020> entra en el live y cambia el nombre de la carpeta de ese usuario (del que falla) para que no lo encuentre, provocas un fallo..., para evitar que te inicie automaticamente
<BreoganGal> esto que me dices ya es demasiado para mi, jje
<omikron4> si quitas la carpeta te quedas sin nada de lo tuyo
<BreoganGal> las veces que hice cosas de este tip tan profundas esaba uno de soporte dandome comandos
<omikron4> creo que debes ir a system settings.. o configuracion del sistema y quitarle o desmarcar en el usuario la entrada automatica..
<BreoganGal> tio, con ubuntu me carga bien
<BreoganGal> creo que metere ubuntu y luego cambio el escritorio a kde y via
<BreoganGal> mas sencillo no?
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> omikron4 (se supone que ha creado otro user con permisos)
<manel2020> no le he dicho que borre, he dicho que cambie el nombre
<omikron4> ya.. es que estaba buscando la solucion...  y es esta.. Edita el archivo /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, modificando la linea en donde está autologin-user dejándola así:  autologin-user=
<omikron4> o debe crear un nuevo usuario con sudo adduser nombreusuario
<omikron4> en nombre usuario.. el nuevo usuario que quiera y despues pues recuperar lo del otro
<manel2020> "usuario" con conocimientos y habilidades poco entrenadas ;) ....
<manel2020> que sea correcto el procedimiento, no significa que conozca como solventar problemas, como editar ficheros sin X
<manel2020> No lo digo por mi...
<omikron4> asi se va aprendiendo.. de donde busque el tipo de informacion para iniciar sesion pidiendo contraseña.. mira la solucion que buscó...   Probé con eso de la lista desplegable y seguía igual. No obstante lo  "solucione" de una forma un tanto embarazosa: reinstale Ubuntu y ahora  va de maravilla. jajaja
<manel2020> simplemete me da , que no tiene entrenado eso
<manel2020> le he indicado que use una live
<manel2020> de ese modo puede editar ficheros en modo grafico...
<omikron4> de acuerdo manel2020 es que parece que entre sin saber todo el tema.. y aun asi me tengo que ir.. chaus
<manel2020> ... pero creo que ha dicho que va borrar todo, instalar ubuntun y luego instalara otra cosas
<BreoganGal> lo dich con el live de ubuntu way
<BreoganGal> asi que instalare eso y via
<manel2020> tu mismo
<BreoganGal> luego cambio el escritorio y tan contentos, xd
<BreoganGal> raro no?
<BreoganGal> gracias compañero
<revelc66> hola ubuntu-es
<revelc66> Tengo una pregunta :  He creado un servicio usando /etc/init.d/skeleton y funciona si lo ejecuto manualmente "/etc/rc2.d/S15service start" pero cuando reinicio el sistema el servicio nunca arranca . .. que puede estar sucediendo?
<m4v> revelc66: no se que programa estas iniciando, pero capaz que cuando inicia la pc no terminó de bootear y falla? probá en usar S99 en lugar de S15 así inicia a lo último
<revelc66> ya lo probe y tampoco funca con S99
<revelc66> m4v sabes si hay alguna manera de depuerarlo?
<m4v> poner un «echo "prueba" > archivo» debajo del case start y ver si se ejecuta al menos?H
<m4v> archivo debería estar con ruta absoluta, algo como /home/usuario/debug.log
<revelc66> m4v, me funciono ejecutando "update-rc.d miservicio enable"
<revelc66> hice los mismo sobre otro que tenia que funcionaba y ese ahora en el arranque no funciona!!!!
<revelc66> m4v, sabes orientarme que hace por debajo el update-rc.d
<revelc66> ?
<m4v> revelc66: no :(
<manel2020> ... no hay que indicarle el orden de carga?? o crearle un pequeño delay de carga ??
<manel2020> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/13012#.UDYdAaIaM_o
<manel2020> creo que puede ser de utilidad...
<revelc66> manel2020, gracias!
<selena> hola
<GridCube> hola selena
<GridCube> :)
<jvargas> hola que tal como extender mi escritorio que utiliza con una maquina que utiliza windowa
<jvargas> hola que tal como extender mi escritorio que utiliza linux con una maquina que utiliza windowa
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> con un rodillo??
<manel2020> cual es el sistema "nativo" de tu pc?
<manel2020> windows o linux
<manel2020> como este es un canal de soporte de linux, te dire que puedes instalar 2 cosas para que se ejecuten aplicaciones win (no todas),
<manel2020> puedes instalar wine (y pelearte a configurar para cada caso), o bien instalar un maquina virtual, con las cada vez menores limitaciones graficas.
<manel2020> pero existentes
<jvargas> el nativo es linux
<manel2020> "lo mas sencillo es tener una maquina virtual" (no todo corre)
<manel2020> tampoco corre todo en wine
<manel2020> la diferencia esta en la familiaridad.. de uno y de otro (en tu conocimiento de linux y/o windows)
<manel2020> si eres mas de windows no te metas con wine... (es la respuesta sencilla), pon un vm (en todo caso depende de que se necesita ejecutar)
<jvargas> manel2020, no me has entendido mira esto http://www.zoneos.com/zonescreen.htm#downloads
<manel2020> ciertamente no te he podido entender porque desconozco ese proyecto
<manel2020> pero sin haber leido mucho mas, parece un simple emulador
<jvargas> no es un emulador esto es para extender el escritorio entre dos maquinas diferentes
<manel2020> una vm... con la "novedad" de que se puede vincular a una segunda pantalla ¡¡¡??? (cosa sin ninguna novedad , es posible sin necesidad de ese soft)
<manel2020> por lo que yo he leido es...
<manel2020> un host donde se crea un interface hacia otro dispositivo
<manel2020> no?
<jvargas> sip
<manel2020> lo cual implica que exista un host (linux) y otra aplicacion (emulador)
<jvargas> no neseariamente
<manel2020> el emulador es el que se vincula al dispositivo.
<manel2020> asi de complejo es el proyecto...
<jvargas> maso menos
<manel2020> pues... no es necesario eso para emular un smarphone, pda o cosas por estilo,
<manel2020> hay aplicacion para ello
<manel2020> en todo caso la pregunta que haces es sobre esa aplicacion concreta, no es de "caracter general" .... ¿has visto si existen canales de soporte? ¿si es que tanto te interesa?
<manel2020> ... leo y sigo sin entender... viene siendo una especie de control remoto??
<manel2020> que ofrece esa aplicacion en concreto??
<carnau> lo que hace es que tengas un multimonitor por red
<manel2020> ???
<carnau> es decir, en vez de tener 2 monitores en el mismo ordenador conectados, la segunda pantalla la puedes enviar por red
<carnau> algo así como un vnc
<manel2020> es tener una vnc en un segundo monitor (basico) ... ¿cual es la novedad??
<manel2020> la aplicacion hace que tu pantalla se clone por arte de magia ¿no entiendo?
<carnau> supongo que la gracia es que puedas aumentar la resolución.
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> sigo sin entender
<manel2020> yo ahora mismo tengo 2 monitores con 2 resoluciones dinamicas distintas y no tengo esa aplicacion
<guampa> manel2020: http://www.zoneos.com/scheme.png <--- una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras
<manel2020> lo siento pero no veo la utilidad
<carnau> ya, y yo tengo 3, pero esto es por red
<jvargas> http://telepresence-robot.blogspot.com/2012/04/maxivista-by-louise-skehan.html
<manel2020> 3?
<manel2020> bueno si, pero solo puedo tener 2 activos
<carnau> no, tengo 3 de 23" activos
<manel2020> la tv no me permite estar simultanea
<manel2020> ?? vpn es por red... (no aprecio diferencia)
<guampa> manel2020: viste la imagen que te pase?
<jvargas> manel2020, http://telepresence-robot.blogspot.com/2012/04/maxivista-by-louise-skehan.html
<carnau> imagina que usas el vnc, pero que sólo te da la mitad de la pantalla
<carnau> la otra mitad la tienes en tu ordenador
<manel2020> ??
<carnau> ya se que es absurdo, por que vas a necesitar las 2 pantallas en el mismo sitio, pero eso es lo que hace
<manel2020> yo imagino, la cuestion es que tengo 2 pantallas.... tengo bastate experiencia en el uso y no veo "utilidad".
<guampa> dios mio
<guampa> el objetivo de este software es crear una pantalla "virtual" usando los dos monitores, sobre red
<guampa> que es lo que es tan dificil de comprender??
<manel2020> que no tiene razon de ser...
<carnau> no es complicado, sólo manel2020 no lo entiende
<manel2020> para hacer exactamente eso , no hace falta ningun soft adicional
<guampa> manel2020: si no tuviera razon de ser no seria tan popular ni habria tantos proyectos con ese objetivo ultimamente
<guampa> como lo harias sin soft adicional?
<guampa> estamos hablando de maquinas separadas
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> y?
<guampa> "no" multiples monitores conectados a la misma placa de video
<manel2020> lanzas una sesion vpn
<guampa> como lo harias?
<manel2020> en el segundo monitor
<manel2020> ajustas la resolucion y listo.
<guampa> lo que decis no tiene sentido
<manel2020> ¿cual es la diferecia?
<manel2020> ??
<carnau> que no puedes hacer multimonitor por vnc
<manel2020> no?
<manel2020> coño, haber entonces como hago yo para dar soporte a 15 maquinas (habitualmente)...
<guampa> no es lo mismo
<manel2020> debe ser algun tipo de droga en el colacao...
<manel2020> :D
<guampa> probablemente
<guampa> sugiero que dejemos el tema aca o se continue en -cafe
<HoNgOuRu> hola
<HoNgOuRu> que puedo usar para ejecutar un script cada 10 minutos ? alguna aplicacion? o pongo un bucle dentro del mismo script?
<guampa> !cron
<kubot> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<guampa> HoNgOuRu: man crontab
<HoNgOuRu> guampa, pero no me permite aca 10 minutos, minimo 1 vez por hora en un numero de minuto especifo
<HoNgOuRu> (cada 10 minutos)
<guampa> diez minutos es */10 * * * *
<HoNgOuRu> guampa, fenomeno
<HoNgOuRu> gracias
<guampa> de nada :)
<RDOlivaw> HoNgOuRu: también es válido: 0,10,20,30,etc * * * *
<HoNgOuRu> y que seria exacatemente ?
<idroj07> acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 alternate amd64 y tras actualizar y configurar todo me he dado cuenta que la conexión a internet cada vez va peor (se cargan mas lentamente las paginas) por wifi (no he probado con el cable..) Hasta q las paginas no responden y tengo que darle a desconectar y volver a conectar a la wifi
<idroj07> Como lo soluciono. Sabeis que puede ser?
<RDOlivaw> HoNgOuRu: indicas en qué minutos se ejectuta, por ejemplo, para ejecutar a todas las horas y '5, 5 * * * *'
<luisgrin>  hola gente, resulta que tengo un sistema andando hace meses con php mysql apache sobre ubuntu ..... hoy --vaya asaber porque -- se paro el apache y no hay nada ni en access.log ni en error.log ni en messages, alguna idea???
<HoNgOuRu> RDOlivaw, pense que era ya, cada 10 la segunda vez, cada 20 la tercera... etc
<idroj07> cabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 alternate amd64 y tras actualizar y configurar todo me he dado cuenta que la conexión a internet cada vez va peor (se cargan mas lentamente las paginas) por wifi (no he probado con el cable..) Hasta q las paginas no responden y tengo que darle a desconectar y volver a conectar a la wifi
<idroj07>  Como lo soluciono. Sabeis que puede ser?
<manel2020> umm yo tengo la 10.10
<manel2020> es mi solucion..
<RDOlivaw> idroj07: qué mensaje recibes al darle un start al daemon
<RDOlivaw> ?
<RDOlivaw> perdón, era para luisgrin
<RDOlivaw> luisgrin: eso
<luisgrin> RDOlivaw:  la verda le di reboot y ahora anda bien
<luisgrin> pero no se porque se apago solo
<luisgrin> nada en los logs access ni error
<idroj07> manel2020: Pero ya no puedo volver a atrás.. estoy en el 12.04   No hay ninguna forma de comprobar errores de wifi o algo asi?
<RDOlivaw> reboot al sistema?
<luisgrin> si, le di reboot porque me asuste
<RDOlivaw> ok, entonces probablemente nunca sabrás lo que pasó
<luisgrin> hubuera alcanzado /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<RDOlivaw> quizá encuentres algo en /var/log/messages o /var/log/syslog
<RDOlivaw> cómo sabés que se había parado el apache? el status te dio stopped?
<luisgrin> no podia acceder
<manel_> Hola para usar este conversor de euros para linux que compilador necesito si uso lubuntu?
<luisgrin> y despues del rebbot si
<RDOlivaw> luisgrin: vamos, que no sabes qué demonios pasó
<luisgrin> no
<RDOlivaw> la próxima vez, respira profundo y busca el error
<RDOlivaw> no te asustes y reinicies el server
<manel_>  http://www.phperos.net/foro/index.php?topic=2492.0
<RDOlivaw> porque eso no soluciona nada
<RDOlivaw> y la próxima vez que pase no sabrás qué hac er
<manel_> Hola para usar este conversor de euros para linux que compilador necesito si uso lubuntu?
<manel_> http://www.phperos.net/foro/index.php?topic=2492.0
<RDOlivaw> gcc
<luisgrin> me extraña no ver el stop o el start del apache
<luisgrin> en los logs q mire
<RDOlivaw> por qué te extraña? si no sabes si se ha parado el apache!
<RDOlivaw> no sabes nada
<RDOlivaw> ese es el problema
<RDOlivaw> deberías haber chequeado qué pasaba en ese momento
<RDOlivaw> revisar el status, revisar el firewall, revisar las conexiones con netstat
<luisgrin> RDOlivaw:  el apache estaba parado.. supongo... lo que me pregunto es donde dice cuando se paro o cuando arranco el apache
<RDOlivaw> es que lo supones, no lo sabes
<RDOlivaw> no puedes tomarlo como premisa
<gonzo_> hola
<gonzo_> conoceis algun programa para sintonizar tdt con un tdt usb
<luisgrin> ok, no hice apache2 status
<luisgrin> se podria suponer que no estaba respondiendo aun estando presente?
<RDOlivaw> es difícil debuggear el problema ahora
<RDOlivaw> revisa el syslog
<manel_> Hola para usar este conversor de euros para linux que compilador necesito si uso lubuntu?
<luisgrin> ahhhh syslog
<manel_> http://www.phperos.net/foro/index.php?topic=2492.0
<luisgrin> ese no lo mire
<luisgrin> adonde esta?
<RDOlivaw> manel_: ya te respondí
<RDOlivaw> deja de pegar esos links
<manel_> no lo veo
<RDOlivaw> luisgrin: bajo /var/log seguramente, mira en la configuración de syslog si tienes dudas
<RDOlivaw> manel_: gcc
<luisgrin> okay
<manel_> gcc es el compilador con gui ?
<RDOlivaw> no
<RDOlivaw> no necesitas una gui
<manel_> pero yo no quiero instalar la paqueteria de gnome para lubuntu
<manel_> hay uno especifico para lubuntu ?
<RDOlivaw> que gcc no necesita gui!!
<gonzo_> alguien conoce algun programa para ver television tdta traves de un tdt usb que compre???
<RDOlivaw> manel_: el compilador es gcc de toda la vida
<manel_> gonzo pones tv en el gestor de paquetes y te salen por doquier
<gonzo_> gracias
<luisgrin> nada en syslog :(
<RDOlivaw> luisgrin: es que te digo, es muy difícil debuugear el problema ahora
<RDOlivaw> pueden haber sido muchísimas cosas, y no todas quedarán registradas en los logs!
<manel_> bueno yo busco un editor para pegar el contenido de una programacion para linux de una calculadora y no quiero instalarle la paqueteria de gnome para ello en lubuntu http://www.phperos.net/foro/index.php?topic=2492.0
<luisgrin> y si, por ahora lo unico q veo son muchos errores de la applicacion php
<luisgrin> por ese lado si, ahi puedo tratar de achicar errores
<Souchiro> help, se me perdio el escritorio de ubuntu 10.04 que hago?
<Souchiro> /home/user/Escritorio se extravio
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola. buenas tardes, me podrian ayudar con un problema que tengo sobre el modulo TUN en ubuntu 11.04?
<redlwyuvisu-u> el detalle es que necesito instalar y activar ese modulo para poder montar un hotspot con freeradius y chillispot entonces  desdee la terminal ejecuto modconf y me voy a la ruta Kernet/drivers/net/  luego doy intro y  busco el TUN el detalle es que no lo encuentro, no aparece dentro de lal ista. Me podrian ayudar a soluciuonar este problema por favor?
<atotclic> redlwyuvisu-u:  si buscas TUN hazlo de esta manera  sudo find / -name TUN
<atotclic> y si lo tienes te saldra
<guampa> TUN es un dispositivo de red, no un archivo
<guampa> no lo vas a encontrar con un find
<redlwyuvisu-u> atotclic: uso ubuntu 11.04  para mayor información. ok voy a hacerlo
<atotclic> da igual con eso buscas en cualquier linux
<redlwyuvisu-u> guanpa: entonces como lo encuentro o como lo instalo?
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok
<guampa> ifconfig -a te lista las interfaces de red que haya
<atotclic> bueno vista la respuesta de guampa  ya ves que no lo enconraria find
<guampa> "ifconfig" solo, te muestra las que estan activadas
<guampa> tendrias que ver tun0 o algo asi
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ejecute ifconfig y no me muestra lo que dices, aparece mis 3 tarjetas de red y el  lo  eth0,eth1,eth2 y el loopback
<redlwyuvisu-u> lo
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: pues, ahi esta entonces que no tenes ningun TUN
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa:ok, entonces que hago el detalle es que es un requisito para poder instalar mi hotspot con freeradius y chillispot
<redlwyuvisu-u> o que otra alternativa me pueden brindar
<redlwyuvisu-u> para solucionar esto. ?
<guampa> la verdad nunca intente hacer algo como el hotspot que decis
<guampa> estas usando algun howto?
<redlwyuvisu-u> si.
<redlwyuvisu-u> te lo puedo enviar para que lo visualices?
<guampa> postea el link aca
<alexi> hola a todos
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: http://es.scribd.com/doc/8609173/6/Portal-cautivo-para-redes-inalambricas-publicas-con-Chillispot
<redlwyuvisu-u> situarse en la pagina 80
<alexi> soy totalmente nuevo en ubuntu y encontré este link para el chat
<alexi> el problema es que instalé ubuntu 10.10 y no me reconoce mi wifi
<mimecar> alexi: no puedes usar ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: ok ahi lo miro
<alexi> porque no?
<idroj07> acabo de instalar "nautilus-open-terminal" para tener la opción en el menu contextual de "abrir terminal aqui". Lo que pasa es que le doy y no me sale nada. Tengo que reiniciar el pc para que se vea??
<alexi> y cual me recomiendas?
<mimecar> la 10.10 ya no tiene soporte
<mimecar> usa cualquiera superior
<RDOlivaw> idroj07: killall nautilus
<alexi> m...
<alexi> :/
<mimecar> desde lo que tienes instalado puedes actualizar a la 11.04
<danielpezoa> alguien sabe si al tener un servidor con 2 cpu físicas poniendo free -m muestra la memoría total o sólo la de la primera cpu ?
<mimecar> pero no directamente a la última (12.04)
<alexi> no puedo descargar nada ni se instalar nada en ubuntu
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: free te muestra la ram, no te entiendo
<mimecar> descarga una versión más reciente de ubuntu
<alexi> tengo un iso de la 11.10
<mimecar> para poner la 11.10 descarga la 12.04
<alexi> ese me servirá?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: ya veo
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: te pongo atencion, como ves mi problema?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: lo que dice de modconf es para cargar el driver del kernel para dispositivos tun
<guampa> eso no hace que te aparezca una interfaz
<guampa> solo le permite a tu kernel manejar ese tipo de dispositivo
<alexi> y desde wubi se podrà?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: para manejar tuns tendrias que ver si tenes el programa tunctl
<mimecar> no puedes pasar la iso al usb?
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: tengo un server HP DL380G7 con 2 procesadores pero al poner free -m me muestra menos ram de la que tiene instalada y esta con kernel de 64 bits
<RDOlivaw> la ram no tiene que ver, en principio, con los procesadores
<RDOlivaw> qué te muestra top?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: para ver en ubuntu cual paquete te provee ese programa, ejecuta sudo apt-cache search tunctl
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ok
<alexi> mimecar:porque de verdad lo unico que se ocuparde linux es Beini
<mimecar> beini?
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: claro lo mismo pienso aunque en estos server hay memoria como dedicada por procesador de ahí mi duda
<alexi> sip es a base de linux y sirve para desemcriptar wep, wpa, wpa2
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: me muestra 16 GB y tengo 54 GB
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me aparecio lo siguiente al ejecutar lo que me dijistes:   uml-utilities - User-mode Linux (utility programs)
<mimecar> wpa2 no sacas la contraseña
<alexi> si eso
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: estás virtualizando?
<alexi> con diccionarios
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: el top muestra la misma cantidad que free -m 16 GB
<mimecar> alexi: una contraseña que esté en diccionarios no es contraseña
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: no esta virtualizado
<RDOlivaw> entonces el sistema no reconoce más que eso
<mimecar> pasa la iso al USB con unetbootin
<RDOlivaw> revisa en el BIOS entonces... si es posible
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: en la bios me reconoce los 54 GB
<alexi> yap, dejame buscar mi micro sd
<alexi> y la paso
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: ahí lo extraño
<alexi> encontes deberìa hacerlo solo si reinicio mi notebook?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: pues ese paquete estaria que lo instales
<mimecar> cuando pases la iso inicia desde el usb
<mimecar> haz un backup antes de todos los datos en un disco externo
<alexi> bueno
<alexi> oye y por si acaso no me conviene mejor el wubi?
<mimecar> no
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: entonces instalo sudo apt-get install tuctl?
<mimecar> aparte, wubi con el tiempo dejará de estar
<alexi> yap
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: tienes dmidecode?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: no, el comando que usaste te dijo el paquete correcto que contiene el programa tunctl, y ese paquete es uml-utilities. ese paquete es el que tenes que instalar
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: si
<RDOlivaw> revisa la salida de dmidecode -t memory
<RDOlivaw> a ver qué te reconoce
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: te puedo enviar un MP
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: no, soporte en el canal por favor
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: Como lo hago para no molestar acá con el texto tan largo ?
<RDOlivaw> pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin danielpezoa
<kubot> danielpezoa: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<alexi> mimecar: y el ubuntu lo puedo instalar en una particion?
<guampa> gracias por preguntar
<mimecar> lo tienes que instalar en particiones
<mimecar> 3 como mínimo
<RDOlivaw> mimecar: eso no es cierto, eso puede ser lo recomendable, pero puede estar perfectamente en una sola partición, incluso sin swap
<mimecar> que se pueda en una no quiere decir que sea aconsejable
<RDOlivaw> hasta puedes usar un file de swap
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me dice que no se ha podido localizar el paquete
<alexi> :/
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: que comando usaste?
<RDOlivaw> mimecar: estamos de acuerdo en que no es lo aconsejable
<mimecar> alexi: ya has hecho un backup de tus datos en un disco externo?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: apt-get install uml-utilities
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: que te dice el comando "echo $(lsb_release -rcs)" ? (sin comillas)
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me aparecio lo siguiente:
<redlwyuvisu-u> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<redlwyuvisu-u> Creando árbol de dependencias
<redlwyuvisu-u> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<redlwyuvisu-u> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete uml-itilities
<alexi> no
<mimecar> alexi: deberías hacerlo
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163069/
<idroj07> Hay alguna aplicación que me permita instalar paquetes .deb o similares si usar la consola? Es decir que con un doble clic se instale automaticamente o salga un menú gráfico
<mimecar> se llama navegador de archivos
<idroj07> mimecar: Ya pero despues dentro no se que archivo tengo que abrir para que se instale..
<mimecar> doble click
<mimecar> sobre el .deb
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: pues dmidecode te reconoce toda la ram que dice tener
<RDOlivaw> aunquen veo que son todas memorias distintas
<RDOlivaw> tenés 8 de 4GB
<idroj07> mimecar: Y una vez dentro?
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: si hay diferentes tipos 8, 4, 2 GB
<RDOlivaw> 3 de 2GB y 2 de 8GB
<mimecar> dentro nada
<mimecar> doble click y te pregunta si lo quieres instalar
<RDOlivaw> no sé, se me ocurre que sólo te está reconociendo las de 8 GB
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: mañana van a un datacenter a verlo y probar reordenando
<RDOlivaw> quizá sean incompatibles entre sí?
<RDOlivaw> no lo sé
<idroj07> pues yo le doy a doble clic y me lleva al centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> abre el programa asociado a los .deb, instala desde ahí
<idroj07> pero no me deja instalarlo x un error.. y luego si le doy a boton secundario pulso en gestor de archivadores me abre el .deb
<idroj07> pero no se como instalarlo
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: Por alguna razón toma sólo 16 GB y quería descartar si puede ser alguna configuración
<RDOlivaw> ahh encontré algo interesante
<RDOlivaw> las de 8GB dicen: PROC 1
<RDOlivaw> y las demás PROC 2
<mimecar> idroj07: no vayas cambiando el error en cad alínea
<RDOlivaw> aunque ni puta idea qué signifique
<mimecar> se instalan de esa forma
<mimecar> si te da error es una cosa diferente
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: super buen aporte
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me arrojo estos datos al instalar el uml-utilities : Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<mimecar> por poner cosas que no son del repositorio
<redlwyuvisu-u> Creando árbol de dependencias
<redlwyuvisu-u> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<redlwyuvisu-u> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete uml-itilities
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: que te dice el comando "echo $(lsb_release -rcs)" ? (sin comillas)
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: debe ser que las tiene asignadas al procesador 1
<idroj07> mimecar: Puede ser que me falte algun paquete?
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: y las otras al procesador 2
<RDOlivaw> ahh, no, las de 2GB también dicen PROC 1
<mimecar> idroj07: si
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: no. no me dice eso
<RDOlivaw> quizá tenga que ver con el orden en que están conectadas, con los slots, pero no lo sé
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: uf hubiera sido ideal para entender lo que pasa
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: 11.04 natty
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: ok, dejame ver
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: ojalá sea eso del orden porque si es del linux no se donde pueda estar
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: lamentablemente cuando busco sólo encuentro casos de esos típicos de gente con kernel de 32 bits
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: que les corta a 4GB
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: como el mio hay casí nada
<idroj07> Intentando instalar el deb me dice "Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libobasis3.6-core01"
<mimecar> ese programa no estará en los repositorios
<idroj07> Ok.. me lo he bajado de la pagina web de LibreOffice intentando conseguir que los menús se vean en español
<RDOlivaw> qué versión de ubuntu tiene instalada?
<RDOlivaw> mejor: qué versión del kernel?
<idroj07> RDOlivaw: me dices a mi?
<RDOlivaw> no
<RDOlivaw> a danielpezoa
<mimecar> idroj07: libreoffice está en los repositorios
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: no es ubuntu es centos 6.2, por mi lo fuera ...
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: sabes, hay una config en el kernel que es HighMemorySupport... aunque no recuerdo si sólo está en la versiñón de 32 bits
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: tienes las fuentes del kernel en el server?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: antes de continuar, segun lo que dice el manual, crees que es necesario el activar en tun para lo que yo necesito ( montar mi hotspot con freeradius y chillispot).?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: cual es la funcion del tun frente al chillispot .?
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: No estan las fuentes
<RDOlivaw> no están en /usr/src ?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: tal vez chillispot crea su propia interfaz, sin usar tunctl, en realidad yo estaba enfocado en el tema de que "vieras un tun"
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: según entiendo eso de HighMemorySupport es lo del límite a 4 gb de los de 32 bits
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: o sea, mas que nada lo importante es que el driver "tun" del kernel este cargado
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: No estan los fuentes del kernel
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: en una mayoria de casos igualmente, es innecesario cargarlo manualmente porque el kernel lo carga solo, pero de todos modos te aseguras que este y listo
<RDOlivaw> ok
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: sudo modprobe tun, eso carga el driver
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ok, muchas gracias, entonces espero a que me asesores como hacer para cargat el tun?
<redlwyuvisu-u> cargar perdon
<guampa> ahi te pase el comando
<guampa> sudo modprobe tun
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me aparecio el siguiente mensaje :  WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<idroj07> ok ya lo solucione descargando desde el synaptics
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: eso no evita que cargue, solo te avisa que el archivo /etc/modprobe.conf esta por compatibilidad pero que lo correcto seria hacer un archivo .conf dentro de /etc/modprobe.d
<RDOlivaw> estás seguro que no es 32 bits no?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: es igualmente facil, hace un archivo con cualquier nombre que termine en .conf dentro de /etc/modprobe.d y lo mismo, le pones una linea que diga nomas "tun"
<Davicho> Hola!!
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ya lo hice y lo llamé modulo.conf y dentro puse la linea tun
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: ves algo raro en dmesg?
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: El sistema es de 32 bits pero con el kernel 64 bits, esta reconociendo 16 GB uno de 32 bits reconocería sólo 4 gb
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: bien, igualmente te sugiero nombres mas descriptivos para la proxima, pero a modprobe no le va a importar como se llame
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: no tiene sentido lo que dices
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ahora vuelvo a ejecutar el comando modprobe tun?
<RDOlivaw> el sistema es de 32 o de 64
<RDOlivaw> qué te devuelve arch?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: si ya lo corriste seguramente esta cargado, lo del archivo es para que cargue en los arranques automaticamente sin que tengas que volvera escribir "modprobe tun"
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: i686
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: podes verificar si esta cargado con "lsmod | grep tun"
<RDOlivaw> jajaja
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: no podías esperar otra cosa entonces
<guampa> te tendria que aparecer una linea que comience con ese nombre del modulo
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: en serio
<RDOlivaw> instala 64 bits... o un kernel pae que soporte hasta 64
<RDOlivaw> 64GB
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: Pero estoy con pae
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ya ejecute el comando para verificar y no me aparecio nada, eso indica que ya está cargado?
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: sino no tendría los 16 GB
<RDOlivaw> no importa, PAE tiene sus limitaciones y depende de la config
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: no, significa que NO esta cargado
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: chuta pensaba que pae lo podía todo
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: sudo modprobe tun ; lsmod | grep tun
<RDOlivaw> claramente el problema viene por ahí
<RDOlivaw> en teoría, un kernel PAE debería poder reconocer hasta 64GB de RAM... pero ve tú a saber
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: Habrá que reinstalar igual super complicado
<RDOlivaw> no es complicado reinstalar... al menos que tengas algún servicio delicado
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ejecute lo que me dices y me apareció lo siguiente:  WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/modulo.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'tun'
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: es crítico un server de un banco
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: y no creo que mis aplicaciones funcionen bien en 64 bits
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: Estan muy amarradas a los 32 bits
<mimecar> danielpezoa: si es algo crítico deberías buscar soporte más especializado
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: Voy a tener que hacer mucho más de lo que pensaba muchas gracias por la ayuda
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: Me voy a almorzar que estes muy bie
<danielpezoa> n
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: hace una cosa, borra el modulo.conf y pone la linea que dice tun pero no en /etc/modules.conf, sino en /etc/modules
<RDOlivaw> danielpezoa: otra cosa que puedes probar es compilar tu propio kernel
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ok,
<RDOlivaw> sino, si la oferta es buena mimecar lo puede arreglar
<mimecar> este canal está más orientado para soporte de usuarios
<mimecar> un servidor crítico necesita otras soluciones
<danielpezoa> mimecar: Voy a ver que puedo hacer con la info que manejo
<danielpezoa> mimecar: en todo caso puede ser una opción ...
<danielpezoa> mimecar: probaré hacer un kernel a mano y reordenamiento de memoria
<mimecar> ok
<danielpezoa> mimecar: si no funca voy a tener que buscar otro camino ...
<danielpezoa> gracias a todos
<mimecar> daselas a los que te han estado ayudando
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: gracias tengo mucho más claro que hacer espero que la fuerza me acompañe
<RDOlivaw> de nada mi joven padawa
<danielpezoa> RDOlivaw: bye
<mimecar> frikis
<mimecar> :P
<RDOlivaw> :)
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ya hice el cambio del tun
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: te aparece cargado ahora?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ejecute el comando para ver si esta cargando pero no me aparecio nada
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: lsmod | grep tun
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: pastea la salida de "tail -n 30 /var/log/messages"
<redlwyuvisu-u> y si ejecuto esto: sudo modprobe tun ; lsmod | grep tun .....................me aparece lo siguiente: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: hice eso y me mostro lo siguiente pero es muy largo, lo puedo enviar por aqui o te lo envio como mp?
<mimecar> redlwyuvisu-u: usa pastebin
<mimecar> o el servidor te puede tirar por flood
<mimecar> aunque sea un privado
<guampa> !pastebin redlwyuvisu-u
<kubot> redlwyuvisu-u: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> iss
<redlwyuvisu-u> que le pongo donde dice poster?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163129/
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: tenes flood en ese log por el dhcp, filtralo a ver si encontras algo relativo al tun: grep -i tun /var/log/messages | tail 10
<guampa> eso ponelo en un paste, si larga algo
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: sorry, rep -i tun /var/log/messages | tail -n 10
<guampa> me falto el -n
<redlwyuvisu-u> grep    o rep?
<guampa> grep, perdon nuevamente :P
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok..los datos se lo envio por pastebin
<guampa> si
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163139/
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: por lo que dice ahi el driver no reporta errores, tendria que estar cargado
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: entonces que procede?, que hago?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: continuo con la instalacion de mi hotspot?
<guampa> pues, no sabria decirte, salvo que pastees toda la salida de lsmod, para verificar a ojo
<guampa> pero parece no haber ningun problema
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: encontre esta informacion en linuca.org. : añadir la siguiente linea a /etc/modules.conf
<redlwyuvisu-u>  "alias char-major-10-200 tun"
<redlwyuvisu-u> luego "depmod -a " para actualizar cambios.
<redlwyuvisu-u> pero en esa direccion no hay ningun archivo con nombre modules.conf. solo está el de modules
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: vos terminaste el howto completo?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: otra pregunta. el freeradius  con chillispot lo puedo gestionar graficamente con dialupadmin?
<Davicho> Tengo una inquietud un poco muy de novato. Empece a usar Xubuntu 12.04, y el gmusicbrowser no termina de gustarme. Instente instalar el  rhythmbox pero me pide instalar muchisimas dependencias, calculo que de Gnome, es contraproducente instalar todas esas cosas ¿?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: no tengo idea, nunca use ninguno de esos softwares
<mimecar> Davicho: tienes poco espacio en el disco duro?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ok
<Davicho> mimecar, recien formateada..el espacio abunda
<mimecar> entonces no te preocupes
<Davicho> mi pregunta va a que ley en algunos lados tips para mejorar xfce que pedian muchas cosas de gnome y supuestamente era malo hacer eso
<Davicho> ah.. si no hay inconvenientes entonces pasare al  rhythmbox (: gracias mimecar
<Grip> Donde puedo encontrar información para compilar un núcleo de tiempo real?
<mimecar> Grip: por qué no usas uno ya compilado para tiempo real?
<Grip> Ok, y cual me recomendarías? Aunque requiero es generar uno para tiempo real con cnc.
<Grip> y también conocer mas a fondo el núcleo linux
<mimecar> ubuntu studio ya lleva kernels de tiempo real
<mimecar> busca el nombre del paquete
<redlwyuvisu-u> una pregunta . por que no puedo acceder al direcotrio share. /usr/share......me dice que directorio no existe pero si le doy un ls  si aparece.
<redlwyuvisu-u> todo es desde la cónsola
<RDOlivaw> cd /usr/share... no funciona?
<redlwyuvisu-u> hago un cd /usr/share y me dice que no existe el directprio share
<RDOlivaw> autocompleta con tab para asegurarte de que no es problema de tipeo
<redlwyuvisu-u> pero si me voy a usr y hago un ls si aparece la carpeta share
<jausk> que permisos tiene?
<redlwyuvisu-u> RD0livaw: muchas gracias, ya funcionó
<debsan> redlwyuvisu-u, y que era ?
<redlwyuvisu-u> debsan: yo lo ponia así:  cd /urs/share ...pero segun la tecla tab deberia ser cd share/
<Gabrile> Hola
<Gabrile> alguien acá me podría prestar ayuda con un iMac G5, problemas de OS. Si alguien sabe del tema..
<mimecar> Gabrile: son dudas de ubuntu?
<Gabrile> Quiero resolver un problema de mac, desde mi computador que usa ubuntu
<mimecar> un fallo de ubuntu en tu mac o un fallo de otro equipo?
<Gabrile> un fallo de otro equipo.
<mimecar> si el otro equipo no tiene ubuntu, pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<selena> hola
<Costeelation> hola
<ivedci89> un disco con particion ext4 me dice que no tiene espacio, no lo montó en home mi nuevo y recien intalado ubuntu 12 y ahora desde gparted aparece como que tienes varios gigas libres... no comprendo, y no sé cómo arreglar eso.
<mimecar> ivedci89: sube una captura de gparted
<ivedci89> bueno dame tiempo porque encima ahora el live usb se me colgó sin explicacion
<kerberos> Hola a todos! tengo una consulta que hacerles. Les pasa en Xubuntu 12.04 que se les cae la coneccion wifi ? les vuelve a pedir la contraseña y x mas q acepten no vuelve a conectar ??
<Exio> varios gigas libres cuanto es?
<ivedci89> ya se solo dime cómo hacer que compruebe y arregle los errores del sistema de archivos el gparted... (pues yo mientras acomodaba archivos elimine la carpeta .trash0 o algo asi
<ivedci89> mimecar:
<mimecar> gparted es para ver las particones
<idroj07> Me gustaría activar la aceleración por hardware de los gráficos en mi pc. El problema es que estoy usando ahora mismo los drivers libres que proporciona ubuntu al instalarlo y en la aplicación para instalar los privativos (Controladores adicionales) no me encuentra unos para mi t. gráfica. Me gustaría saber si existen algunos oficiales del fabricante que los haya sacado recientes o creados por la comunidad linux para este tipo d
<idroj07> e tarjeta.. en definitiva si le han dado solucion ha este problema creando unos drivers adecuados a ubuntu para aprovechar todas las capacidades de la t. grafica. MI tarjeta gráfica es la siguiente: ATI Mobility Radeon X2500 Hypermemory. En un Acer travelmate 5720
<mimecar> mira en la web de ati si hay drivers
<idroj07> mimecar: voy
<atotclic> Davicho: puedes ser un problema de wifi o router
<atotclic> o si utilizas network manager instala wicd y elimina networkk para ver si pasa lo mismo
<Davicho> atotclic, pero me empezo a pasar cuando instale xubuntu.. antes d ayer .. antes tenia ubuntu 10.04 .. windows.. y anda d maravilla
<Davicho> atotclic, eso podria probarlo
<Davicho> lo malo es q me tira el internet  y si o si tengo q apagar  y prender el router para q los demas tengan xD
<atotclic> instala wicd y despues conesctate con el
<atotclic> tiens que apagar el router??
<atotclic> a mi me psa a veces
<Costeelation> chicos existe la posibilidad de yo hacer un cd de instalacion de mi sistema operativo actual? con todas las modificaciones y personalizacion que tengo actualmente. Muchas gracias
<Lopulus> hola: tengo unos archivos comprimidos que me pide contraseña, hay alguna manera de evitarlo a eso?
<mimecar> escribiendo la contraseña
<Lopulus> pasa que no la tengo
<RDOlivaw> no descomprimiéndolos es otra opción
<Lopulus> jeje
<Lopulus> es que son 4 de un  mismo archivo
<RDOlivaw> pídele la contraseña a la persona que lo comprimió
<Lopulus> ok, pasa que lo descargue y no me decia que pass era
<Costeelation> alguna ide d lo q pregunte ?
<mimecar> Lopulus: en ese caso a buscar en google
<AlexLikeRock> costeelation ; existe  acer tu Disco a tu gusto con los programas pre instalados, busca en google,
<Lopulus> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> para sacar contraseñas no hay soporte
<Costeelation> ok gracias AlexLikeRock :)
<Lopulus> ok, entiendo, codigo de conducta
<AlexLikeRock> costeelation;  la otra obcion es , acer un scrip y copiar y pegar  tus folders con las configuraciones
<atotclic> Costeelation: si crea una cipia de tu sistema
<Costeelation> no es lo mismo atotclic
<atotclic> no por que
<guampa> Costeelation: habia un programa para eso, remastersys. Ignoro si sigue funcionando pero con ese hice una vez un dvd instalable en base a un ubuntu ya instalado
<atotclic> haces una copia de tu sstema en un live cd con tu pasword y todas tus configuraciones
<Costeelation> gracias por las sugerencias
<idroj07> mimecar: He encontrado una pagina donde estan todos los drivers para mi equipo que da ati. Pero son para windows
<idroj07> mimecar: http://support.acer.com/product/default.aspx?modelId=234
<mimecar> tienes que verlo en la página de ati
<AlexLikeRock> busca los folders en /HOME  estan cultas , por ejemplo :        .gnome2
<atotclic> Costeelation: otra  cosa es que te quieras hacer una distribucion
<Davicho> atotclic, sii.. a cada rato.. :S nunca me habia pasado..seguire tu consejo
<atotclic> Davicho: es la unica opcion que veo
<idroj07> Esta pagina creo que es de ati, lo proporciona ella. http://support.acer.com/product/default.aspx?modelId=234
<atotclic> o es problema del wifi, el network o el router
<mimecar> idroj07: pone ati en la dirección?
<AlexLikeRock> Costeelation; eso si tienes q identificar los archivos y folders q te sirva y los que no
<idroj07> mimecar: a no de acer..
<mimecar> entonces no es de ati
<mimecar> entra en la web de ati y lo buscas
<idroj07> me he confundido ⁻.-
<idroj07> mimecar: he mirado y a primera vista no he encontrado nada.. voy a buscar mas profundamente o ver foros donde remitan a la pagina de la tarjeta de ati..
<AlexLikeRock> que modelo es de la targeta de red ?
<mimecar> idroj07: te metes en la página de ati
<mimecar> pones tu modelo y miras si hay driver
<mimecar> si existe te lo dirá, en caso contrario driver libre
<atotclic> idroj07: recuerda una cosa si no hay driver la culpa la tiene el fabricante del producto que has comprado que  no te quiere dar el codigo fuente
<idroj07> mimecar: Esto que he encontrado crees que podría valer? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<atotclic> idroj07: si
<atotclic> pero el driver de tu tarjeta
<mimecar> sale tu modelo en las "Release note" ?
<idroj07> atotclic: Ya.. se que la culpa la tiene el fabricante. esta tarjeta me ha dado muchos calvarios
<idroj07> mimecar: voy a mirar..
<mimecar> idroj07: se mira el soporte antes de comprar las cosas
<AlexLikeRock> mimecar; cual es el modelo ?
<idroj07> mimecar: Este ordenador no lo compre yo. Me lo dio mi hermana porque se compro otro. tiene ya 5 alos
<idroj07> años*
<AlexLikeRock> cual es el modelo  '
<AlexLikeRock> ?
<AlexLikeRock> lanzenme una pregunta
<AlexLikeRock> tengo ganas de responder :-D
<Gecko99> hola
<AlexLikeRock> hola
<AlexLikeRock> q pasa ?
<Gecko99> alguien me puede decir porque no me salen usuarios ygrupor
<Gecko99> y grupos*
<AlexLikeRock> en que ?
<AlexLikeRock> on en donde andaS ?
<Gecko99> en sistema administracion
<Gecko99> ubuntu
<Gecko99> (guadalinex edu)
<Gecko99> es que me dice en la ayuda que en sistema>administracion>usuarios y grupos Puedo añadir un usuario al root
<AlexLikeRock> mmm. son palabras mayores
<AlexLikeRock> kerras decir administradores
<AlexLikeRock> busca en google, "agregar usuarios  por terminal"
<guampa> Gecko99: cual es el objetivo?
<AlexLikeRock> agregar usuario
<AlexLikeRock> kieres administrar los permisos ?
<Gecko99> el objetivo es agregar un usuario como administrador
<Gecko99> pero no se porque en la ayuda me dice que puedo hacerlo en ese sitio (sistema>administracion>usuarios y grupos) y luego voy y no me sale nada de eso
<AlexLikeRock> ya te respondi
<AlexLikeRock>  haslo por gnome-terminal
<Gecko99> si
<AlexLikeRock> o konsole
<Gecko99> a ver
<Gecko99> xDDD
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola a todos  en el foro. tengo una duda: como instalo el modulo ssl del apache ?
<Costeelation> What is radar spelt backwards?
<Gecko99> no he dicho una cosilla no tengo los permisos del administrador
<Gecko99> :S
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: sudo a2enmod ssl
<redlwyuvisu-u> instale el apache2 pero no logro encontrar como instalar el modulo ssl ademas de que en la ruta /etc/apache2 no tiene ningun archivo de configuracion, si muestra carpetas pero estan vacias.
<redlwyuvisu-u> guanpa: me aparece el siguiente error: ERROR: Module ssl does not exist!
<redlwyuvisu-u> al ejecutar sudo a2enmod ssl
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa:
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: que paquetes tenes instalados de apache?
<redlwyuvisu-u> el apache2
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: fijate si te devuelve algo este comando sudo dpkg -L apache2.2-bin | grep ssl
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me aparecio lo siguiente:  /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so
<redlwyuvisu-u> la letra ssl está el color rojo
<AlexLikeRock> gecko99 ; no puedes acer nada,
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: fijate si te devuelve algo este otro comando: dpkg -L apache2.2-common | grep "ssl.load"
<AlexLikeRock> amenos q te kieras meter en lios mas grandes
<Gecko99> no
<Gecko99> nada de nada
<guampa> Gecko99: tu usuario ya esta en el grupo sudo
<guampa> el usuario que creas cuando instalas ubuntu ya esta en ese grupo
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me aparecio lo siguiente:  /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.load
<redlwyuvisu-u> la palabra ssl_load esta de color rojo
<Gecko99> habeis oido hablar de los ordenadores que daban en andalucia para los alumnos de 5º y 6º de primaria?
<guampa> ooooohhh, ya recuerdo
<Gecko99> pues es un ordenador de esos
<guampa> aha
<Gecko99> y estoy por meterlo en la piscina
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: fijate si ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.load te devuelve el file, parece estar todo bien instalado
<Gecko99> :(
<Gecko99> sabeis como puedo hacerlo?
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me aparecio lo siguiente: ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.load: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: algo ha pasado que se borro parte de la instalacion de apache, tendrias que reinstalarlo
<guampa> sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<Gecko99> guampa Sabes como instalar un SO diferente a guadalinex edu? en otra particion?
<manel2020> hola
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ya lo reinstalé
<guampa> no, nunca use guadalinex, pero soporte de guadalinex tampoco hay en este canal, en todo caso proba en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: verifica con ls aver si ahora esta el archivo, o directamente intenta habilitar el modulo
<manel2020> tengo una duda con el empathy , me da problemas UTF-8 o ISO-8859-1 , no consigo que se muestren bien los acentos..
<guampa> manel2020: no se si empathy (para irc asumo) tiene soporte de tablas de caracteres hibridas utf8/iso8859-1
<manel2020> "" Gecko99 -> busca minino (la web) es el proyecto guadalinex ...
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ejecute el comando sudo a2enmod ssl   y me devolvio el mismo error de arriba: ERROR: Module ssl does not exist!
<manel2020> No se que ocurre exactamente.... hasta la fecha estaba viendo todo con "normalidad" ahora no veo acentos, en este canal solo veo a 3 usuarios... en fin...
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: pues habria que purgar completamente todo lo de apache, incluyendo configs, borrar la cache de APT y volver a instalar, ahi con seguridad tiene que quedar bien instalado
<guampa> ojo si ya pusiste configs tuyas en el dir de apache, copialas a otro lado antes de purgar
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok,  me podrias indicar por favor como hago para purgar todo y volver a instalarlo adecuadamente?
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: primero hay que ver que paquetes tenes instalados de apache, sudo dpkg -l apache* | grep "^ii"
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: tomar nota de los nombres de los paquetes, y luego sudo apt-get purge <paqueteA> <paqueteB> ... <paqueteN>
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: luego para limpiar la cache de apt, sudo apt-get clean
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: y para volver a instalarlos, sudo apt-get install <paqueteA> <paqueteB> ... <paqueteN>
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: voy a hacerlo
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ya hice la desintalacion de todos esos paquetes del apache. ahora si lo que quiero es instalar el apache2 con el modulo ssl. como lo ejecuto en la terminal?
<guampa> pues apache2 es un metapaquete, es decir, no contiene los archivos sino solo dependencias de otros paquetes, y en esos otros paquetes te viene el modulo ssl, como bien habias listado
<idroj07> Estoy intentando ejecutar este instalador de driver .run http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx El problema es que (Siguiendo las instrucciones del release notes) me dice que he de abrirlo en la terminal como root con sh ./amd-driver-installer-8.982-x86.x86_64.run Pero me da: sh: 0: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run
<guampa> redlwyuvisu-u: con instalar apache2 ya te tiene que instalar todo lo basico incluyendo ssl
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: ok. mucgas gracias por tu ayuda. seguire avanzandole.
<guampa> okaz
<Davicho> consulta, para grabar una imagen.. teniendo la unidad desmontada es simplemente "dd if=mi_imagen.iso of=/dev/unidad_usb" cierto ¿?¿?
<guampa> Davicho: sip, si la imagen es de un disco entero va andar, si es de una particion no
<Davicho> guampa, sisi.. es de una imagen de Arch y tambien probe con una imagen de xubuntu
<guampa> ta
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: al ejecutar    ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.load me apareció lo siguiente: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 58 2012-02-14 11:58 /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.load
<guampa> entonces ahora si esta bien instalado
<guampa> sudo a2enmod ssl
<redlwyuvisu-u> guampa: me aparecio lo siguiente: Module ssl already enabled
<guampa> ah listo te lo habilito la instalacion nomas
<guampa> ya tenes instalado el modulo ssl
<jdcm> hola
<jdcm> necesito ayuda con un problema
<jdcm> quiero instalar linux Kubuntu en mi pc pero no quiero perder los datos, alguien me explica paso a paso que debo hacer?
<jdcm> hola
<monster_Mexico> alguna distro pre-preparada para administrar un par de lineas dsl, para por lo menos 6 diferentes puntos de acceso...
<monster_Mexico> adsl
<arielsanflo> deseo ayuda tengo pensado compre
<arielsanflo> comprar una pc nueva
<arielsanflo> y quiero una ayudita
<monster_Mexico> yo no tengo dinero, a si que no cuentes con migo arielsanflo.... ñ.ñ
<yorx9> jeje
<ivedci89> tengo discoS ext4 que en nautilus me dicen tener menos gigas libres de lo que dice el gparted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :-S
<GridCube> ivedci89, en una terminal ejecuta df -h y df -H
<GridCube> -h te va a decir el espacio ocupado en GiB y -H en GB, la diferencia esta en que el primero es el que estas acostumbrado y el segundo es el que deberiamos usar, (osea unidades en base 10 y no en base 2)
<arielsanflo> mi idea est tener una pc  de muy buen nivel con pcos recursos
<arielsanflo> me entienden lo que necesito es asesoria
<ivedci89> todo bien GridCube pero... tanto es la diferencia? disco backup0 tiene en nautilus 13GiB libres. pero desde Gparted tiene 27GiB
<ivedci89>  a cual programa le creo?
<GridCube> ivedci89, a df
<ivedci89> si ...es lo mas parecido al nautilus
<GridCube> tons eso es
<GridCube> gparted te puede decir la cantidad completa, sin contar el espacio ocupado
<ivedci89> si ya que puede hacer eso ... entonces?...
<GridCube> fijate si el total que te dice df es lo que estas leyendo en gparted
<monster_Mexico> ariel??? en que pensas, lo del equipo
<ivedci89-liveusb> GridCube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163564/
<GridCube> aaaaaah
<GridCube> tenes un gvfs
<GridCube> !gvfs
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'gvfs'.
<GridCube> !encriptacion
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'encriptacion'.
<GridCube> !encriptación
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'encriptación'.
<GridCube> !encryption
<kubot> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<GridCube> how very weird
<GridCube> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<GridCube> df te esta diciendo que no puede acceder a un gvfs
<GridCube> no se que es eso
<GridCube> pero de ahi puede venir tu problema
<ivedci89-liveusb> no entiendo nada... esto es un live usb desde el cual estoy ordenando mis archivos para formatear con ubuntu12
<ivedci89-liveusb> GridCube: cómo hacen ustedes que siempre estan respondiendo ayudando? que programa es mejor...?  para tener un sector de la pantalla con el IRC
<ivedci89-liveusb> porque creo ya estar en condiciones de empezar a ayudar a otros
<ivedci89-liveusb> pero me mola que a veces nadie pregunta nada y tener la ventana abierta
<ivedci89-liveusb> y no me gusta activar el sonido para el chat
<chilicuil> ivedci89-liveusb: en mi caso, utilizo notificaciones
<chilicuil> ivedci89-liveusb: cada vez que alguien dice algo.., se pone de color rojo
<chilicuil> no hace ruido, asi que si estoy muy concentrado en algo, no me interrumpe, lo veo cuando quiero
<chilicuil> rxvt -> esta es la terminal que uso..
<ivedci89-liveusb> a ver... estoy con empathy desde el live ahora miro las conf de preferencias
<chilicuil> y utilizo irssi.., no se como funcione con empathy.., creo que con el deberas recurrir a las notificaciones, 'notify-send'....
<ivedci89-liveusb> bueno, gracias
<ivedci89-liveusb> GRACIAS
<guampa> D:
<chilicuil> btw, ivedci89-liveusb gracias por querer ayudar, por aqui siempre hacen falta manos, especialmente en los horarios europeos, a esas hrs (dentro de unas 10 hrs) muy pocas personas responden
<guampa> en el caso de kvirc te aparece una ventanita cuando te nombran
<monster_Mexico> yo pongo dos monitores y chalan, lastima que no tengo los conocimientos para ayudar, jojojo ñ.ñ
<ivedci89-liveusb> es que a mi me han ayudado tantas veces ustedes que es provable que ya pueda ayudar a otros
<ivedci89-liveusb> Gracias
<GridCube> ivedci89-liveusb, como dice chilicuil con xchat y cuando me llaman veo la notificacion
<GridCube> y de mientra estoy en otros canales
<GridCube> tengo entre 15 y 40 canales abiertos en distintas redes todos el tiempo XD
<ivedci89-liveusb> a mi con este solo me basta
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-24
<ivedci89> tengo conectaado por cable ethernet dos PCs estoy pasando por sftp gran cantidad de archivos... pero!... va a 6MB/s  tengo entendido que deberia llegar a 10MB porque entonces tan poquito?
<ivedci89> cómo llegar a los 10?
<ivedci89> si tengo dos dispositivos wifi, y dos redes diferentes...   cada dispositivo me conecta con una de las redes wireless... se usan ambos desde Deluge Torrent? y sino, cómo se puede hacer para que Deluge use ambas coneciones a internet
<ivedci89> ?
<remaster_> Hola alguien me puede ayudar? derrepente si quiero ver videos en flash de cualquier web estos se aceleran demasiado!!! tanto en chrome como en firefox
<xangua> remaster_: trataste de desactivar la aceleració de hardware en flash¿ para eso tendrías que poner cualquier elemento flash a pantalal completa y darle clic derecho - propiedades
<remaster_> lo intentare, lo que hice fue quitar el flash nativo e instalar el adobe y no soluciono nada ahora pruebo lo que me dices
<xangua> flash nativo e instalar el de adobe¿ o sea¿
<remaster_> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<remaster_> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<remaster_> acabo de hacer lo que me dijiste , no se soluciono
<cousteau> remaster_, ambos son el mismo, que yo sepa
<remaster_> acabo de instalar gnash .... segun lei un tutorial
<remaster_> chrome no me lo toma sigue diciendo adobe flash 11.3
<xangua> remaster_: si te refieres a 'google chrome' este viene con su propia versión del plguin de adobe, o sea que no usa el del sistema
<xangua> adobe ya ha dejado de soportar flash para linux, la última versión en su página para este es la 11.2
<remaster_> entonces que me recomiendas? realmente uso mucho el google chrome
<Guest21209> Hola
<remaster_> Acabo de instalar chromium  con flashplayer 11.2
<remaster_> y ya no se acelera pero se traba el video continuamente
<Guest21209> le has quitado el acelerador de hardware
<remaster_> si
<remaster_> sigue en las mismas
<remaster_> realmente necesito que funcione el google chrome , el chromium no me funciona igual
<Guest21209> uhmm el chrome como el reproducto hay veces salta o se mueve ligeramente XD
<remaster_> pues me habia funcionado super bien hasta el dia de hoy...
<remaster_> ando bajando chrome beta a ver si cambia algo
<Guest21209> oks
<remaster_> no soluciono nada, el problema no es youtube pues puedo usarlo con html 5 sino que pago en una web llamada crunchy roll por streaming de video y ..... entonces ya no puedo verlo.
<remaster_> por si alguien le interesa ya arregle lo de google chrome
<ivedci89> hola tengo tres discos duros he instalado w$ y luego ubuntu12.04 .... ubuntu no arranca normalmente.... tengo que entrar desde el gestor de booteo del bios y elegir el ultimo disco
<ivedci89> aparte, por un rato, hasta que linux inicia, no se ve nada en monitor... me dice fuera de rango o algo asi
<ivedci89> cómo soluciono esto??
<ivedci89> quisiera que arranque con un grub visible
<ivedci89>  hola tengo tres discos duros he instalado w$ y luego ubuntu12.04 .... ubuntu no arranca normalmente.... tengo que entrar desde el gestor de booteo del bios y elegir el ultimo disco   .    aparte, por un rato, hasta que linux inicia, no se ve nada en monitor... me dice fuera de rango o algo asi.   quisiera que arranque con un grub visible. como lo hago?
<ivedci89>  hola tengo tres discos duros he instalado w$ y luego ubuntu12.04 .... ubuntu no arranca normalmente.... tengo que entrar desde el gestor de booteo del bios y elegir el ultimo disco   .    aparte, por un rato, hasta que linux inicia, no se ve nada en monitor... me dice fuera de rango o algo asi.   quisiera que arranque con un grub visible. como lo hago?
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> instale en una torre ubuntu 11.04
<BreoganGal> se reinicio y tal
<BreoganGal> y despues de actualizarlo y tal
<BreoganGal> se tuvo k volver a reiniciar y ahora me da un fallo
<GridCube> que fallo?
<BreoganGal> me dice error: no such device: c5c855f8...
<BreoganGal> y sale grub rescue> _
<BreoganGal> y no me carga el sistema..
<BreoganGal> gridcube alguna idea de por que me pasa esto ahora?
<BreoganGal> sigues aqui?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> tenes un problema con la configuracion de tus discos
<GridCube> BreoganGal, tenes un livecd?
<BreoganGal> si
<GridCube> desde un livecd bootea e instalate boot-repair, desde este ppa
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> ahi te explica
<GridCube> eso deberia arreglarte tu grub
<BreoganGal> entro a ubuntu desde el cd pues?
<GridCube> aja
<BreoganGal> cargando
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<GridCube> ahi te explica bien
<BreoganGal> gracias hay voy
<BreoganGal> cuando acabe te aviso apra que sepas compañero
<BreoganGal> gracias
<GridCube> :)
<ivedci89> hola, la resolucion de mi grub (creo que es la causa) no permite ver el mismo grub, why en pantalla veo que dice "imagen fuera de margen"
<cousteau> pues eso es raro...
<cousteau> pero creo que se puede cambiar la resolución del grub por algún lado del /etc/default/grub
<cousteau> pero creo que se puede cambiar la resolución del grub por algún lado del /etc/default/grub
<ivedci89> tiene solucion?
<ivedci89> en realidad el problema lo tengo en ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89> es la linea que estoy buscando pero no encuentro
<ivedci89> es ubuntu12
<cousteau> GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480   quizá?
<ivedci89> sisi lo acabo de hallar
<ivedci89> lo tenia con · antepuesto a ese linea
<ivedci89> gracias cou
<BreoganGal> gridcube sigues aqui aun?
<GridCube> yep
<BreoganGal> hice lo que me dijsite y ya
<GridCube> :) anda?
<BreoganGal> si
<BreoganGal> ya me arranco bien y tal
<BreoganGal> a que se debe esto que me paso?
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> que bueno
<GridCube> highfive o/
<BreoganGal> muchas gracias, ya me estaba desesperando algo que sucediera esto que no entendia, jje
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> boot-repair es una pequeña maravilla
<BreoganGal> y ya que estamos te pregunto otra cosa
<GridCube> si lo hubieras tenido que hacer a mano todavia estarias dandole vuelta a la cosa
<GridCube> mande :)
<BreoganGal> este pc, bueno del que estamos hablando
<BreoganGal> tiene dos discos duros
<BreoganGal> como puedo hacer que el disco secundario se cargue solo sin tener que darle y tal?
<GridCube> !fstab
<kubot> El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco.
<BreoganGal> osea que los enlaces directos y todo funcione sin que tenga que habilitar el disco siempre que lo quiero 1 vez por lo menos
<GridCube> gracias kubot eso fue muy util
<GridCube> BreoganGal, tenes que agregarlo a fstab
<GridCube> es facil
<BreoganGal> umm...en palabras mas sencillas editar el archivo que me dijo kubot antes?
<GridCube> esacto
<GridCube> BreoganGal, apreta alt-f2 y escribi gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<GridCube> te va a pedir tu clave porque fstab es un archivo importante y solo root puede editarlo
<BreoganGal> estoy dentro
<BreoganGal> que cambio en ese archivo
<BreoganGal> espera, si quieres entro al chat desde el otro pc y asi te copio y pego para que veas todo si quieres
<GridCube> BreoganGal, ?
<BreoganGal> si
<BreoganGal> sigo aun aqui
<BreoganGal> no cambie de pc
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> mejor
<GridCube> perdon por mi lag
<BreoganGal> que linea cambio, o te paso el codigo, nose la verdad
<GridCube> BreoganGal, no  no
<GridCube> esperame un toque
<BreoganGal> okis
<BreoganGal> espero
<GridCube> bien
<GridCube> ya tengo mejor ping
<GridCube> BreoganGal, en una terminal ejecuta esto: sudo fdisk -l
<GridCube> y pasame el pastebin del resultado
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<BreoganGal> 1164456
<BreoganGal> te sale?
<GridCube> mmm pasame el link entero XD
<GridCube> no solo el numero
<BreoganGal> ups
<GridCube> :) pero eso sirve igual aunque me damas trabajo
<GridCube> :P
<BreoganGal> creo que lo que me pedias era este otro
<BreoganGal> http:77paste.ubuntu.com/1164458
<GridCube> ah ese es tu fstab
<GridCube> lol 77
<GridCube> :)
<BreoganGal> el segundo era lo que me decias jje
<GridCube> :D
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola a todos en el foro, tengo una duda, que comando debo usar para ver todos los paquetes instalados de un programa en especifico como ejemplo el apache 2. ayer me dijeron, pero no lo apunté y ahora lo necesito.
<GridCube> ok, BreoganGal :) vos queres montar sdb1 que es tu segundo disco
<GridCube> redlwyuvisu-u, te lo dijeron en este canal?
<BreoganGal> okis, tu di que voy cambiando y tal, xd
<redlwyuvisu-u> si
<GridCube> !logs redlwyuvisu-u
<kubot> redlwyuvisu-u: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<GridCube> BreoganGal, ok, donde queres montar el disco?
<GridCube> dentro de tu /home?
<GridCube> o en otro lado?
<BreoganGal> si, hay estaria bien x ejemplo
<GridCube> BreoganGal, ese disco tiene windows ?
<BreoganGal> si
<GridCube> ok entonces no queres formatearlo
<BreoganGal> puestiene todos los datos
<BreoganGal> 140gb de info y no me agradaria, jje
<BreoganGal> y actualmente la forma de acceder a el es darle a montar primero y listo
<BreoganGal> y preguntaba si se podia ahcer algo para que lo cargara sin mas
<GridCube> lo primero que hacemos BreoganGal es crear el punto de montaje, asi que vas a ir a una terminal y ejecutar algo asi:
<GridCube> sudo mkdir /home/TUUSUARIO/NOMBREDESEADODEPUNTODEMONTAJE
<BreoganGal> umm..me das un min k abro desde el otro pc y asi vamos mas rapidos
<GridCube> dale
<pc-house> aqui estoy
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> buen
<GridCube> bien
<BreoganGal> sudo mkdir /home/TUUSUARIO/NOMBREDESEADODEPUNTODEMONTAJE
<GridCube> si
<pc-house> ejecutando comando
<GridCube> cambia TUUSUARIO por tu usuario
<GridCube> y NOMBREDESADODEPUNTODEMONTAJE por el nombre que quieras que tenga el punto de montaje
<BreoganGal> me dice que no existe el directorio
<GridCube> por ejemplo yo pondria Windows
<BreoganGal> ah, vale, xd
<BreoganGal> espera que edito la linea
<BreoganGal> ya le di
<BreoganGal> no me devolvio nada
<GridCube> no deberia
<BreoganGal> okis
<BreoganGal> que mas?
<GridCube> pero si vas a tu /home en nautilus deberia haber una carpeta ahora llamada comole pusiste
<GridCube> que nombre le pusiste al punto de montaje BreoganGal ?
<redlwyuvisu-u> kubot: no le entiendo a la lista que me despliega deacuerdo a la fecha de ayer, son todos en ingles y son muchos. Cómo puedo diferenciar donde aparece mi conversación?
<kubot> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<BreoganGal> windows
<GridCube> ok
<BreoganGal> y no, no me sale
<GridCube> redlwyuvisu-u, kubot es un bot
<GridCube> redlwyuvisu-u, viaja hasta la fecha: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/23/
<GridCube> y busca ubuntu-es
<GridCube> dentro de ubuntu-es busca tu nick
<GridCube> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/23/%23ubuntu-es.html#t17:08
<GridCube> BreoganGal, /home/tuusuario/
<BreoganGal> si
<GridCube> /home/tuusuario/windows deberia existir ahora
<BreoganGal> vale, sale con un candadito, el otro disco ahora mismo lo tengo sin montar
<GridCube> :) solo creaste la carpeta
<GridCube> y la creaste para que no se pueda borrar sin querer :D
<GridCube> por eso esta con el candadito
<BreoganGal> okis
<GridCube> ahora abri con gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<GridCube> y al final de todo agrega esto:
<redlwyuvisu-u> GridCube: ya lo encontré muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<GridCube> /dev/sdb1 /home/tuusuario/windows ntfs defaults,rw 0 0
<GridCube> redlwyuvisu-u, :) de nada
<BreoganGal> es cosa mia o no me deja editar el archivo
<GridCube> BreoganGal, si no lo abriste con gksu no te lo va a dejar editar
<BreoganGal> lo abri con lo que tu me diste al pegarlo a la terminal
<GridCube> te pidio contraseña?
<BreoganGal> no, estoy ya como super usuario
<GridCube> tons si podes
<BreoganGal> pues a no, ni borrar ni hacer nada me deja
<BreoganGal> aleluya
<BreoganGal> cerre
<BreoganGal> me quite los permisos
<BreoganGal> me los volvi a dar
<BreoganGal> y ya me deja editar
<BreoganGal> meto intro pego y cierro no?
<BreoganGal> grid?
<BreoganGal> creo que el ping te esta fastidiando algo gridcube
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> sigo con tremendo lag
<BreoganGal> guardo y listo?
<GridCube> si, es la coneccion que tengo
<GridCube> anda para atras
<GridCube> copia la linea, apretale un enter para que quede al final una linea en blanco
<GridCube> y guarda
<GridCube> reinicia la pc y el disco se deberia montar automagicamente en ~/windows
<BreoganGal> la tarminal me arrajo bastantes cosas
<GridCube> si
<BreoganGal> esta bien pues?
<GridCube> cosas sobre gtk
<BreoganGal> si
<GridCube> te avisa como dibuja la venta y que colores esta usando y todo ese tipo de cosas
<BreoganGal> gtk-waring...
<BreoganGal> no existe fichero o directorio..
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> ese si es malo
<GridCube> como no existe fichero o directorio?
<BreoganGal> um..si quieres meto el team viewer o algo para que veas tu mi escritorio
<GridCube> vos me pasaste un pastebin a tu fstab
<GridCube> exisite
<GridCube> pasame un pastebin de como esta ahora
<pc-house> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164507/
<GridCube> nah eso esta bien
<BreoganGal> si?
<GridCube> si son errores de gtk
<BreoganGal> reinicio pues
<BreoganGal> encendido
<GridCube> :I
<BreoganGal> pues deje un enlace a una carpeta del otro disco en el escritorio dice que esta roto
<GridCube> jum?
<GridCube> roto?
<GridCube> como?
<GridCube> pasame un pastebin de tu fstab como esta ahora
<BreoganGal> puede que me diga eso por que estaba echo antes de estos cambio
<GridCube> ah
<BreoganGal> espera que reinicio con un enlace nuevo que hice
<BreoganGal> a ver que dice
<BreoganGal> si
<BreoganGal> ya se monta solo
<BreoganGal> jje, estupendo!!
<BreoganGal> gracias!!
<BreoganGal> grib gracias!!
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> grib aun estas?
<BreoganGal> alguien?
<manel2020> hola
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> tengo ubuntu 11.04 en un pc
<BreoganGal> actualice su kernel
<BreoganGal> y ahora no me arranca
<BreoganGal> se me queda la pantalla morada sin mas
<BreoganGal> le meti el kernel 3.1 y antes era el 2.6 si no me equivoco
<BreoganGal> ideas?
<RDOlivaw> BreoganGal: llegas a ver el grub?
<BreoganGal> lo ultimo que me deja ver es la seleccion: ubuntu, ubuntu para reparar, para la terminal..
<BreoganGal> estoy leyendo por foros y puede que si arranco desde cd y uso boot-repair puede que me vaya, que opinas?
<RDOlivaw> no te deja elegir el kernel anterior?
<RDOlivaw> no hay una opción de 'otros' o algo así?
<BreoganGal> no,todas las opciones ponen kernel 3.1
<RDOlivaw> pero has desinstalado el kernel anterior?
<BreoganGal> ubuntu normal, modo recuperacion, previous linux version
<RDOlivaw> previous linux version!!
<BreoganGal> el tutorial que segui para ponerlo decia que era una actualizacion
<RDOlivaw> de eso te estoy hablando
<BreoganGal> ahora si, arrancando con 2.6 a ver
<RDOlivaw> naturalmente...
<BreoganGal> ya me cargo
<BreoganGal> entonces como hago para actualizar el kernel ya que de la forma que segui en ese post nada
<RDOlivaw> lo has instalado de los repos el otro kernel? fue una actualización regular?
<BreoganGal> haber si pillo el link y te enseño
<RDOlivaw> no es encesario
<RDOlivaw> necesario*
<RDOlivaw> la pregunta es simple
<RDOlivaw> ¿fue una actualización oficial del kernel?
<BreoganGal> http://www.facilware.com/instalar-el-kernel-3-1-en-ubuntu-11-0411-10.html
<BreoganGal> creo que si
<BreoganGal> xd
<BreoganGal> ahora mismo que retrocedi todo lo que hice en ese aspecto se borro no?
<RDOlivaw> evidentemente no
<RDOlivaw> no es para nada oficial
<BreoganGal> entoces como tendria que hacer?
<RDOlivaw> no tienes que actualizar el kernel 'a mano'
<RDOlivaw> si hay una actualización del kernel para tu versión de ubuntu, el notificador de actualizaciones se encargará de informarlo
<RDOlivaw> no debes meter cosas así porque sí
<RDOlivaw> elimina el kernel que has instalado
<BreoganGal> osea que no seria compatible en la version 11.04 un kernel mas nuevo?
<RDOlivaw> no necesariamente
<BreoganGal> estoy mirando para borrar a ver
<RDOlivaw> por qué quieres una versión más actual del kernel?
<RDOlivaw> puedes directamente actualizar a o instalar la última versión de ubuntu
<BreoganGal> para desinstalar esto que instale donde puedo darle que no encuentro
<RDOlivaw> dpkg -i --get-selections|grep linux-image
<RDOlivaw> creo que era así para buscar... seguramente haya formas mejores
<BreoganGal> ok
<RDOlivaw> hazme un pastebin de la salida de eso, de la salida de 'uname -a' y de la salida de 'dpkg --get-selections|grep linux-image'
<RDOlivaw> ahh, sí, creo que la '-i' que puse primero no va..
<BreoganGal> no
<RDOlivaw> no, la -i era para instalar, jaja
<RDOlivaw> pnlo sin esa opción
<RDOlivaw> (perdona, es que no tengo una máquina con ubuntu cerca)
<BreoganGal> me arroja las 2 versiones que tengo instaladas
<RDOlivaw> hazme un pastebin y te digo cómo deberías desinstalarlo
<RDOlivaw> pega también los otros dos comandos
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> no se que le pasa a mi empathy desde ayer... me esta dando algunos problemas
<pc-house> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164665/
<BreoganGal> es ese el paste
<manel2020> me ha desaparecido el sobre en la barra superior ? como restauro eso??
<BreoganGal> yo instale solo el 3.1 el resto fue solo con las actualizaciones basicas
<RDOlivaw> ok, necesito los otros dos comandos también BreoganGal
<RDOlivaw> manel2020: haz reiniciado la máquina desde eso?
<manel2020> si claro
<BreoganGal> el otro, es con el que instale yo?
<RDOlivaw> pasa con algún otro usuario?
<RDOlivaw> no BreoganGal
<RDOlivaw> mira más arriba, te pèdí dos comandos más
<pc-house> aqui esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164672/
<jose[7]_> Hola
<BreoganGal> hay los tienes
<RDOlivaw> BreoganGal: perdón, es 'dpkg --get-selections|grep linux-headers'
<manel2020> arreglado
<manel2020> gracias
<RDOlivaw> manel2020: qué era?
<manel2020> pues
<manel2020> te cuento
<BreoganGal> tampoco me dice nada cn eso
<jose[7]_> Si alguien puede echarme un cable? Al instalar paquetes y desinstalarlos me sale este error: http://tny.cz/16fe4c4e
<manel2020> pulse añadir al panel,
<BreoganGal> <RDOlivaw> pregunto mas tarde si eso que ahora veo esto un tanto ocupado
<manel2020> la miniaplicacion de indicadores estaba (pero no mostraba el sobre del empathy) simplemente hice click, y se soluciono, (hubo que corregir la posicion el barra y listo)
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: el mensaje te lo dice
<RDOlivaw> BreoganGal: háblame por privado
<jose[7]_> si dice algo del servidor pero no lo entiendo
<manel2020> RDOlivaw ¿te sirvio?
<jose[7]_> debo tener un nombre de dominio completo pero no se que hacer
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: man hostname
<RDOlivaw> qmail está en los repos de ubuntu?
<set144c> alguien sabe como configurar nagios?
<RDOlivaw> set144c: sí, claro, mucha gente lo sabe
<RDOlivaw> !alguien | set144c
<kubot> set144c: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<jose[7]_> a ver si lo instalo RDOlivaw
<set144c> cuando estoy monitoreando el dns me sale en critico, los demas servicios me salen OK, por que podria ser el problema?
<RDOlivaw> set144c: está chequeando correctamente el udp 53 del server?
<set144c> el puerto si esta bien
<set144c> y ya tengo tambien instalado el plugin para monitorear dns
<RDOlivaw> set144c: toca mirar la configuración del nagios, el comando no debe ser el correcto
<RDOlivaw> ejecútalo a mano y verás si chequea bien o no
<set144c> instale fue este: nagios-plugins-standard
<set144c> es correcto ese?
<RDOlivaw> si tiene lo que necesitas, sí
<RDOlivaw> chequea que el comando de nagios sea el correcto
<set144c> en que pagina puedo ver los plugins de nagios?
<RDOlivaw> en la página del man
<RDOlivaw> set144c: tienes todo lo necesario instalado, seguramente
<RDOlivaw> los plugins se guardan en un directorio
<RDOlivaw> busca ese directorio
<set144c> lo instale con: aptitude install nagios3
<RDOlivaw> ok, no importa con qué lo instalaste!
<RDOlivaw> a ver, te repito: chequea que el comando de nagios "que controla el dns" sea el correcto
<RDOlivaw> así me entendés?
<RDOlivaw> no interesa el comando con el que instalaste
<set144c> los plugins quedaron en: /etc/nagios-plugins/config
<set144c> dentro hay uno que es dns.cfg
<RDOlivaw> ahí están las configuraciones
<RDOlivaw> revísalo: quizá encuentres algo interesante
<RDOlivaw> sino, mira el help del comando que chequea dns para ver qué necesitas para tu caso
<set144c> en ese archivo cambie www.google.com por $ARG1
<RDOlivaw> y ejecútalo manualmente para asegurarte que funciona
<set144c> OK
<set144c> donde esta el archivo log de nagios?
<RDOlivaw> set144c: donde lo hayas configurado para que esté
<RDOlivaw> si tienes dudas, debes leer la configuración de nagios
<RDOlivaw> y la documentación
<set144c> todo me funciona menos el monitoreo del dns
<RDOlivaw> y qué resultado obtuviste al ejecutar el comando a mano?
<set144c> estoy buscando como se hace ese comando
<jose[7]_> RDOlivaw, para cambiar el nombre de dominio completo desde que archivo se hace?
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: /etc/hostname
<RDOlivaw> set144c: está en uno de los paths de nagios
<jose[7]_> ya lo cambié de ahí y me sale el mismo error
<RDOlivaw> el sistema lo reconoce? qué te devuelve hostname?
<jose[7]_> a ver me pone esto
<jose[7]_> alberto@alber-Desktop
<jose[7]_> yo solo le puse esto: alber-Desktop
<set144c> gracias
<set144c> hasta luego
<jose[7]_> RDOlivaw,  cambié el nombre pero no hace nada
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: qmail lo encontraste en los repos?
<jose[7]_> y si con eso de cambiar el nombre de dominio completo se refiere al hostname no lo entiendo
<jose[7]_> no
<jose[7]_> mentira si lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> jose[7]_: alber-Desktop es el nombre del equipo
<mimecar> qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<jose[7]_> si
<jose[7]_> no el nombre del equipo es alberto
<RDOlivaw> mimecar: http://tny.cz/16fe4c4e
<mimecar> no, el nombre de tu equipo es alber-Desktop
<jose[7]_> en comandos me sale esto: alberto@alber-Desktop
<mimecar> es lo que dice tu shell
<mimecar> RDOlivaw: ese error es al instalar un programa?
<RDOlivaw> el error lo tiene desde que quizo instalar qmail creo... pero que te cuente él
<jose[7]_> voy a desinstalar el qmail a ver
<jose[7]_> RDOlivaw,  mimecar  ya está
<jose[7]_> desinstalé el qmail y ahora todo bien
<jose[7]_> Muchas gracias por todo
<RDOlivaw> de nada
<jose[7]_> la verdad es que me paso una cosa rara
<jose[7]_> de repente tenia varios usuarios creados
<jose[7]_> qmails, qmall , etc
<mimecar> te has leído como funciona qmail?
<jose[7]_> y que yo sepa el qmail yo no lo instalé
<jose[7]_> que va he leido que es un servidor de correo pero eso yo no lo instalé
<mimecar> entonces para que lo configuras?
<jose[7]_> loc onfiguro ?
<mimecar> dices que lo has quitado
<mimecar> y que lo has vuelto a instalar
<jose[7]_> no que va no lo he instalado otra vez
<jose[7]_> lo he borrado
<jose[7]_> pero lo que me paso es que se me crearon unos 8 usuarios
<jose[7]_> eso puede ser algun virus?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si no tienes repositorios raros no puedes coger nada
<jose[7]_> a vale me estaba rayando en instalar un antivirus
<RDOlivaw> qmail necesita sus usuarios para trabajar
<jose[7]_> ya lei que es muy dificil coger virus y como no pueden ejecutarse
<RDOlivaw> muchos servicios tienen sus propios usuarios
<mimecar> dificil, no imposible
<jose[7]_> bueno como entiendo tan poco de linux seguro que algo hice
<RDOlivaw> si instalas software sólo de los repositorios oficiales, puedes estar tranquilo
<RDOlivaw> es muy difícil que instales software malicioso de esa forma
<mimecar> jose[7]_: http://www.innerzaurus.com/la-seguridad-en-gnu-linux-y-algunos-mitos
<jose[7]_> de ahora en adelante instalaré desde el centro de software asi evito lios
<mimecar> mientras no seas tan tonto de descargarte programas piratas y poner cosas raras
<mimecar> no te preocupes, es tener el sistema actualizado y un poco de sentido común
<jose[7]_> la verdad es que me esta costando cogerme a esto de linux
<mimecar> ya aprenderás
<jose[7]_> ya
<jose[7]_> ahora solo tengo windows para jugar
<jose[7]_> lo que pasa es que necesitas muchisimo mas tiempo para linux
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: eso si quieres aprender el sistema en profundidad
<RDOlivaw> un sistema ya instalado y configurado no tendría que darte trabajo
<RDOlivaw> simplemente darle click a actualizar y ya
<jose[7]_> ya instalar lo adecuadao
<jose[7]_> en mi caso alguna vez se reinicia el pc solo cosa que con windows 7 ya no me pasaba nunca
<jose[7]_> no se si podria ser por compiz o que la version 12.04  no es muy estable
<mimecar> si que es estable
<jose[7]_> seguramente sera por compiz
<jose[7]_> mimecar, he leido el enlace y bueno si tienes cuidado no entra nada pero si no tienes antivirus como lo sabes?
<mimecar> no compartas datos con equipos dudosos
<mimecar> o con programas que están en wine
<jose[7]_> ya
<mimecar> que no se ejecute un virus no quiere decir que no te puedan corromper la información
<jose[7]_> si ya por eso digo si valdria la pena instalar al programa antispyware no se o algo asi
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> gastarías recursos y no tendrías una protección real
<jose[7]_> ya entonces te pueden robar información o ver lo que haces sin falta de ningun programa
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado y sin programas raros no
<mimecar> y usas siempre SSL cuando te conectas a la red claro
<jose[7]_> bueno pues poco a poco iremos aprendiendo
<mimecar> lo de SSL es importante
<mimecar> nada de consultar tu correo o conectarte al irc sin usar una conexión sin cifrar
<jose[7]_> eso es cuando entras a webs seguras no?
<mimecar> a cualquier web
<jose[7]_> bueno voy a ver que es eso del SSL
<mimecar> la conexión segura del navegador
<jose[7]_> y eso como se pone?
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: para simplificar, cuando usas https en el navegador, estás usando ssl
<mimecar> https en el navegador
<mimecar> para otros programas depende
<RDOlivaw> para el irc, debes usar el puerto 6697
<jose[7]_> vale lo apunto y lue lo hago
<mimecar> o el 7070 activando la conexión por ssl
<jose[7]_> entonces solo poniendo https delante del navegador y ya esta=
<jose[7]_> ?
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: eso sólo si el servidor al que te conectas lo soporta
<mimecar> en el navegador si, con las webs que admiten ssl
<jose[7]_> vale y para que lo haga automatico?
<mimecar> depende de las páginas a las que te conectes
<jose[7]_> a vale
<RDOlivaw> jose[7]_: es importante cuando te conectas a páginas con información sensible
<RDOlivaw> cuando envías contraseñas, datos personales, etc
<jose[7]_> a ya si por ejemplo a bancos
<RDOlivaw> bancos, facebook, mails
<RDOlivaw> chat
<jose[7]_> voy a ver si pongo el puerto que me dijisteis
<jose[7]_> eso de wingate, socks4, socks5, y HTTP, cual elijo?
<mimecar> ?
<jose[7]_> estoy en el programa xchat
<jose[7]_> y en red/servidor proxy
<jose[7]_> puerto
<jose[7]_> he puesto el que dijisteis
<jose[7]_> pero pone tipo
<mimecar> sólo tienes que cambiar el puerto que usa la red de irc
<mimecar> nada de proxy
<jose[7]_> vale
<Guest41938> hola, buenas tardes, windowos no reconoce el disco duro y al tratar de instalar ubuntu desde un usb tampoco lo reconoce
<mimecar> Guest41938: el disco estará dañado o no tiene particiones
<Guest41938> en lugares no aparece
<Guest41938> y con GPARTED tampoco
<mimecar> disco dañado
<Guest41938> vale! gracias!
<mimecar> ese disco te ha funcionado alguna vez?
<Guest41938> anteayer lo vi, ficheros de windows y demas, pero hoy no
<RDOlivaw> Guest41938: está conectado el disco?
<Guest41938> supongo
<mimecar> si no te salen ni el disco en gparted lo tienes complicado
<mimecar> supones?
<Guest41938> no tengo ni idea
<Guest41938> enchufado esta
<mimecar> es interno o externo?
<Guest41938> interno
<Guest41938> sata
<mimecar> has tenido tormenta en tu zona?
<Guest41938> no
<mimecar> has modificado algo del ordenador?
<Guest41938> probe el disco de drivers de windows, pero no arranco
<RDOlivaw> mira si está habilitado en el BIOS, mira cambiando el cable, mira 'dmesg', mira 'fdisk -l'
<mimecar> Guest41938: si no has tocado nada, el disco no es normal que no funcione
<Guest41938> solo tengo cable de alimentacion y uno rojo plano
<Exio_> hola buenas tardes para los de la peninsula
<RDOlivaw> Guest41938: el disco lleva dos cables: datos y alimentación
<guampa> HI
<Guest41938> datos sera entonces el rojo plano, supongo
<RDOlivaw> es un disco sata?
<Exio_> tengo un problema con los drivers de mi tarjeta X850XT a HIS kínálatában no consigo los drivers
<RDOlivaw> en los sata el de datos es más chiquito
<Exio_> y me esta dando mucho por culo aluien podria ayudarme
<guampa> !lenguaje Exio_
<kubot> Exio_: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Exio_> tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04, no se de cuando es esa version
<Exio_> un amigo me dijo que aqui me ayudariais
<guampa> !paciencia Exio_
<kubot> Exio_: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Exio_> kubot: tu sabes de cuando es esa version
<kubot> Exio_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
 * braiam manda a Exio_ a leer el scrollback... ¬¬
<Exio_> kubot: pues a mi me lo pareces
<Exio> bye
<Exio> no anda funcionando en el enforce o que?
<exio> disculpad el vocavulario
<Guest41938> fdisk -l no me da resultados y lo que me da dmesg no lo entiendo, aunque hay errores ata1
<mimecar> Guest41938: ponlo en pastebin
<Guest28928> Guest41938: si no te da resultados es or que no eres superusuario
<Guest28928> Guest41938: sudo fdisk -l
<Guest28928> te tiene que dar resultados
<Guest41938> como lo hago *lo de pastebin
<mimecar> !paste Guest41938
<kubot> Guest41938: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest28928> Guest41938: prueba poner lo con sudo
<Guest28928> y si no sale nada lo pasteas
<Guest41938> fstab me da solo el usb desde donde estoy escribiendo
<mimecar> Guest41938: si no tienes particiones fstab no tiene nada
<mimecar> pon en pastebin los mensajes de error que dices
<Guest41938> no tengo disco duro?
<mimecar> de momento no tienes particiones
<mimecar> y si no sale el disco para seleccionarlo en gparted, probablemente tampoco disco
<Guest41938> mal asunto entonces, seguire indagando
<RDOlivaw> mimecar: el fstab tiene los datos del live, qué esperas?
<mimecar> RDOlivaw: si tuviera el disco montado, ahí estarían las líneas
<mimecar> Guest41938: tienes un backup en un disco externo?
<jose[7]_> Me voy mimecar RDOlivaw  mucho gusto de haber chateado con vosotros XD
<RDOlivaw> en fstab? del live?
<RDOlivaw> en todo caso en mtab
<RDOlivaw> éxitos jose[7]_
<jose[7]_> Ya me paso otro dia gracias chic@s
<Guest41938> lo iba a hacer hoy para instalar ubuntu pero no me aparece windows
<mimecar> la próxima vez lo harás antes
<malev> join #openshift
<Guest41938> jajajajaja... ya te digo!
<Guest28928> Ehola como puedo instalar skype???
<Guest41938> gracias por vuestras respuestas, nos vemos
<Guest28928> guampa: hello
<Guest28928> entran y se van
<Guest28928> como yo jajjajajajjajajaa
<hokasito> hola!
<hokasito> hay alguien? :)
<hokasito> vaya... ni en el de xubuntu ni en el de ubuntu xDD
<mimecar> si no preguntas, para que quieres una respuesta?
<hokasito> es que queria asegurarme primero de si habia alguien, no iba a hacer una pregunta al aire xDDD
<hokasito> entiendeme
<hokasito> bueno, no pasa nada
<hokasito> :)
<RDOlivaw> hokasito: /names
<guampa> pues si hokasito, las preguntas hacelas al aire, no hay necesidad de preguntar si hay alguien
<hokasito> gracias por el detalle :)
<hokasito> a ver, quería saber si es posible instalar libreoffice sin las dependencias de openjdk
<mimecar> no lo es
<RDOlivaw> no hay forma en ubuntu?
<hokasito> es que veras
<hokasito> en ubuntu viene preinstalado libreoffice pero openjdk no esta instalado, curiosamente
<mimecar> hokasito: libreoffice depende de Java para muchas cosas
<mimecar> JDK no es el runtime
<hokasito> y si yo por ejemplo opto por usar en xubuntu java de oracle, e intento instalar libreoffice, no reconoce mi instalacion de java oracle y me instala openjdk
<hokasito> pero openjdk instala el runtime tambien
<RDOlivaw> hokasito: puedes probar a compilarlo desde el código fuente con los flags que te interesen
<hokasito> es una posibilidad, aunque claro, tendría que actualizar manualmente a cada version que salga
<hokasito> pero es una opcion
<hokasito> el fastidio es eso, cómo es que libreoffice está en ubuntu sin openjdk y si lo quieres instalar en xubuntu, te lo instala con esas dependencias
<hokasito> aparte de no reconocer el jre de java de oracle... son pequeños sinsentidos
<mimecar> el jre de oracle es externo a los repositorios?
<hokasito> el que instalo es de manera manual, descargado de la web de oracle, asi que sí
<hokasito> es fuera de los repos
<mimecar> entonces como sabe el sistema que has puesto otro Java?
<hokasito> pero está bien instalado y detectado por otras aplicaciones, como eclipse por ejemplo
<hokasito> que requiere el jre para funcionar
<RDOlivaw> hokasito: no puedes esperar que apt sepa que lo tienes instalado
<hokasito> claro, eso que dices es verdad
<hokasito> pero... pero qué iba a decir? se me ha olvidado...
<hokasito> xDDDD
<hokasito> bueno, lo que puedo hacer si acaso
<hokasito> es lo que habeis dicho, intentar compilarlo desde el codigo fuente extraido de la web oficial
<mimecar> si haces eso, preparate a sufrir
<hokasito> xDDDD
<hokasito> claro, se lo que me espera
<hokasito> es que para rizar el rizo
<mimecar> para que quieres compilar el código?
<hokasito> lo que uno piensa es
<hokasito> vale, yo instalo libreoffice y que convivan openjdk y java de oracle... y nada mas instalarlo desinstalo openjdk... pero al hacerlo inmediatamente te mete otros tantos paquetes
<hokasito> entonces una vez instalado openjdk parece que no te libras de el
<mimecar> si lo desinstalas, las dependencias irán detras
<RDOlivaw> hokasito: te había entendido mal, no lo quieres sin soporte para java, no gastes el tiempo construyéndolo
<RDOlivaw> seguramente puedas conseguir el binario ya compilado
<hokasito> si, en la web oficial están disponibles
<hokasito> quizas debería intentar por ahi
<mimecar> es tu tiempo
<hokasito> (cuando quise decir el codigo fuente se me fue la pinza, queria decir los binarios)
<hokasito> pues probaré con los deb oficiales de la 3.6 a ver qué pasa :) y si no ya desisto xDDD
<hokasito> muchas gracias :)
<ivedci89-desktop> unity con compiz y girar cubo activo... (tengo un cubo de solo 2 caras!!!) cómo pongo cuatro???
<mimecar> cada cara es un escritorio (pista)
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver... vamos a jugar al acertijo??? dale que tengo que tocar en el administrador de opciones de compiz???
<mimecar> escritorios tiene que ser igual a las caras de un cubo
<hokasito> ¡Hola! Acabo de probar lo de instalar LibreOffice en Xubuntu a partir de los binarios oficiales. Como esperaba... No instala ni una sola dependencia de más, detecta estupendamente mi Java de Oracle instalado manualmente
<hokasito> y funciona estupendamente, así que nada, gracias por la idea y por darme vuestra ayuda.
<hokasito> ¡Un saludo! ^^
<mimecar> hokasito: no tendrás actualizaciones
<mimecar> y por defecto no si si ubuntu instala las dependencias de los paquetes .deb que pones a mano
<hokasito> Lo sé, es el pequeño precio que tengo que pagar, pero vamos, con lo fácil de instalar que ha sido no importan las actualizaciones. Además en la 12.04 no va a salir la 3.6 a no ser que sea vía PPA
<mimecar> tu mismo
<hokasito> y todavía están las RC y además tengo ese problema de dependencias cuando lo hago vía PPA
<hokasito> claro, es cuestión de elegir... :P
<hokasito> de todos modos os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda :D
<hokasito> ¡Bye! :)
<Davicho> hola a todos, una consulta.. saben.. ya baje por descarga directa.. torrent.. la imagen de ubuntu 12.04 server .. 32 y 64 bits.. le hago el md5sum y no es el correcto .. puede ser que haya algun error en la pagina o soy yo el de la mala suerte ¿?
<mimecar> que eso te pase en un torrent no es normal
<mimecar> estas comprobando bien el md5?
<Uranio> habra bajado el torren de canonical
<Uranio> o de terceros???
<Davicho> mmm md5sum mi_iso.iso
<Davicho> lo bajo desde canonical
<mimecar> el nombre del archivo no lo cambias verdad?
<Davicho> nono
<GridCube> Davicho, estas seguro de que las descargas terminaron?
<mimecar> que md5 te da?
<GridCube> no estaras midiendo el md5 del archivo .torrent en ves del .iso?
<Davicho> nono
<Davicho> al iso
<Davicho> 3daaa312833a7da1e85e2a02787e4b66  ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso
<mimecar> ese crc es correcto
<mimecar> no estaras comparando con el crc de la 12.04?
<Davicho> mm espera
<Davicho> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes aca busque ese numero
<mimecar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/precise/daily/current/MD5SUMS
<mimecar> Davicho: 12.04
<mimecar> no 12.04.1
<Davicho> @.@ disculpen x ser tan despistado
<mimecar> esperemos que montar servidores se te de mejor :P
<Davicho> XD
<Davicho> con una guia.. no creo que se complique
<mimecar> para la próxima busca el hash en google
<Davicho> mimecar, esq eso hice..
<Davicho> de ahi saque esa pagina ..explicaba q era el md5sum.. como hacerlo.. dond comprobarlo..
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, en españa son las 21 horas?
<mimecar> las 23
<ivedci89-desktop> oh :-O
<ivedci89-desktop> 2314??? mimecar
<mimecar> si
<ivedci89-desktop> buenisimo lo puse bien entonces al reloj de otra ubicacion... l mande Madrid! jaja
<Piero_> donde  me bajo el  ubuntu en espanol plz
<mimecar> de la web de ubuntu
<Piero_> esta en ingles
<Piero_> o me puedes dar el link
<mimecar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<mimecar> 32 bits http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Piero_> necesito 64 bits
<mimecar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<mimecar> en la misma página lo tienes
<Piero_> okis
<Piero_> thks
<idroj07> Acabo de darme cuenta de un problema leve.. Acabo de sacar el pc de una suspensión y no puedo redimensionar las ventanas, creo que la suspensión ha tenido algo que ver.
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-25
<ivedci89-desktop> hola se pueden tener dos cursores???
<ivedci89-desktop> en la misma pantalla?
<mimecar> para?
<ivedci89-desktop> porque muchas veces somos dos personas que usamos el mismo equipo
<ivedci89-desktop> al mismo tiempo.
<mimecar> me parece que no
<ivedci89-desktop> por ejemplo ahora
<mimecar> al mismo tiempo?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo creo que se puede el asunto es cómo
<mimecar> qué sentido tiene que cualquiera le quite el foco al otro?
<ivedci89-desktop> si, por ejemplo mi novia está leyendo asuntos de psicologia y yo estaba en la terminal..
<mimecar> sólo una aplicación puede tener el foco
<ivedci89-desktop> vale...
<ivedci89-desktop> y si se dividiera la pantalla en dos?
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo si uno tuviera dos monitores?
<ivedci89-desktop> *como
<mimecar> lo mismo
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea que si tengo dos moni tecladso y raton NO PUEDO tener dos sesiones diferentes?
<mimecar> eso no es lo que estabas diciendo
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno en lo unico que "menti" es en lo de dos monitores, pero lo demas si es verdad... se pueden tener dos sesiones asi?
<mimecar> dos sesiones si
<mimecar> trabajar los dos en la misma sesión no
<ivedci89-desktop> ah y cómo?
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<mimecar> con una conexión remota si se que se puede
<mimecar> pero llegar a asignar en el mismo equipo los teclados y los ratones...
<ivedci89-desktop> conozco el metodo de sesion remota tanto en linux como en w$ pero... y en el mismo procesador no??? tengo entendido que cuando apple comenzó lo hacian hace como 50 añois atras
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno mimecar  veré si se puede algo así por google jeje... sino lo propongo en la facultad y aui mismo ;-)
<ivedci89-desktop> *aqui
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:   mirá.... jojo-jo!   http://www.gigle.net/userful-dos-sesiones-en-el-mismo-pc-simultaneamente/
<ivedci89-desktop> yamaci91:
<mimecar> trabajas con dos sesiones, no con una
<ivedci89-desktop> y bueno... es mas o menos lo que pretendia yo! jeje... lo unico que necesito otro moni
<songer> hola
<songer> como estan?
<itxshell> buenas
<fzeta> nas itxshell
<piero1> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<piero1> alguien me puede dar un link
<Costeelation> de que
<Costeelation> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<piero1> para aprender este nuvo sistema para mi
<piero1> un tutorial algo asi
<guampa> piero1: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Introducción_a_Ubuntu_para_usuarios_Windows
<piero1> gracias guampa
<piero1> era justo lo q estaba buscando
<guampa> me alegro, espero que te sea util :)
<Costeelation> piero1 quizas te interese leero esto, aun estamos traduciendo pero se entiende, es cuestion de interés http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=es
<Guest61146> hola que opinan de trisquel
<Unknown___> Saludos!
<Unknown___> Necesito un comando para solo actualizar rhythmbox. Alguno me puede ayudar?
<guampa> Unknown___: sudo apt-get install rhytmbox
<guampa> el comando para actualizar un paquete especifico es el mismo que para instalar
<Unknown___> guampa: Pero así instalaría todo el rhythmbox.
<Unknown___> Vale.
<Unknown___> Voy a intentar a ver...
<Guest91939> buenas
<Decepticon> buenas noches a todas/os
<Decepticon> hello
<Guest91939> hola Decepticon
<Decepticon> oigan alguien sabe de configuración y reparación d error con el java 7 en ubuntu 12.04
<Guest91939> como anda usted
<Decepticon> aqui con un problemilla de java7
<Decepticon> en ubutu 12.04
<Guest91939> cual es el problema
<Decepticon> bueno
<Guest91939> usar java no es un problema
<Decepticon> quiero instalar varios programas pero piden java7
<Guest91939> lo dijo william
<Decepticon> y cuando sale ese error es este; Download done. sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed. dpkg: error while cleaning up:  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  oracle-java7-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest91939> el sdk o el jre
<Decepticon> hay una web donde pones los errores y los mres mejor =??
<Decepticon> para q veas mejor
<Guest91939> yo los errores los pongo en google
<Guest91939> y san google me da muchas respuestas
<Unknown___> Copie el error acá. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest91939> lo que veo yo es que tienes un error con dpkg
<Decepticon> esa misma es, tengo rato q no la uso
<Decepticon> me enrreda eso en google
<Decepticon> hablan d diversas cosas
<Unknown___> Alguno usa ó ha usado "aironux"?
<Decepticon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165514/
<Decepticon> alli está!.
<Decepticon> si le ha pasado eso a alguien sino bien x ustedes
<Decepticon> extraño ubuntu 10.04
<Guest91939> http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<Guest91939> Decepticon: entra a esa pag
<Guest91939> y sigue esos pasos
<Costeelation> no sabia que rhythmbox tenia esa habilidad :O
<Guest91939> ??
<Guest91939> hola Costeelation
<Guest91939> como andas
<Costeelation> Guest91939, hola man!
<Decepticon> voy para allá
<Guest91939> de casualidad utilisas vbox
<Costeelation> vbox es virtual box? o-o
<Guest91939> exacto
<Costeelation> ps ahora no lo uso pero si lo he usado
<Guest91939> es q tengo un linux instalado en un vbox
<Guest91939> y me pregunto si instalo vbox en otra makina si funcionara
<Guest91939> y copio la carpeta con la imagen de disco virtua y demas
<Guest91939> la pregunta en si es en esta makina tengo la vercion 4.0.10
<Guest91939> y  quiero utilizar la makina ya creada en otra makina con la version 4.1.20
<Costeelation> aaa entonces si
<Costeelation> no creo q haya problema
<Guest91939> la 4.0.10 la tengo sobre un debian
<Costeelation> cuando la estas creando usas el disco existente
<Guest91939> si pero la 4.1.20 esta sobre un windows
<Costeelation> en vez de crear uno nuevo
<Guest91939> y bueno desenme suerte con eso
<Costeelation> mucha
<Guest91939> todo para salvar la informacion en un ubuntu server 8.10
<Guest91939> un poco viejito
<Costeelation> si solo usa el disco existente... no problem
<Guest91939> yo me copio la carpeta completa
<Guest91939> y despues pruebo
<xorxos> hola todos, alguien me puede ayudar a poner Thunderbird al inicio. Gracias
<Guest91939> igual me llevo la iso por si tengo q reinstalar y hacer todo de 0
<xangua> xorxos: icono de poder en la esquina superior derecha, aplicaciones al inicio
<xorxos> xangua: y en la orden, que pongo?
<guampa> xorxos: thunderbird
<xorxos> asi de simple? Diox
<Decepticon> esa web ya la vi
<Decepticon> ayer
<Decepticon> no me ayudo en nada
<Decepticon> al final saleel error
<Decepticon> no me deja quitar el java 7
<Decepticon> y menos reinstalarlo
<Decepticon> Guest91939: esa web ya la vi
<Decepticon> Guest91939: no me funcionó ayer
<ivedci89-desktop> mi Grub no es visible y a veces no arranca, el monitor queda con el mensaje de "imagen fuera de rango"
<junnix> hola
<junnix> alguien conoce algun programa para descargar musica en español sin tener que usar ares o wine?
<D4rkSh33l> frostwire
<junnix> fostwire? es un cliente p2p?
<D4rkSh33l> se y se puede instalar en ubuntu
<kurama10> junnix: puedes instalar aMule
<junnix> amule?
<junnix> cual es mejor? frostwire o amule?
<Costeelation> frost
<Costeelation> amule es mas complicado
<Costeelation> o mejor dicho, con opciones mas avanzado
<junnix> ok
<junnix> estoy probando frostwire
<Costeelation> si es bueno
<Costeelation> aunque yo para la musica sigo con el ares
<junnix> esta bastante bien frostwire
<junnix> cuemple con lo que busco
<junnix> gracias chicos
<Costeelation> de nada enjoy it
<junnix> jeje, thanks
<junnix> buona note
<Elesa> (Elesa) Hola, tengo un problema con Precise. De repente desapareció el indicador de red del panel superior, tanto en Unity como en GNOME Panel. Tampoco tenemos.conexión desde eso. Y Firefox y Nautilus se cierran solitos. En contraste, el Centro de Configuración se abre por si solo. ¿Ayuda..?Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04. Suddenly there's no Network app indicator in Unity, nor in GNOME Panel, and there's no.connection either. Also, the System
<Elesa> ups
<Elesa> Esa.fue la pregunta en inglés, sorry xD
<kurama10> hiciste alguna actualizacion ?
<kurama10> Elesa:
<Elesa> las normales o.o
<Elesa> tenemos Bumblebee instalado y ayer pusimos VirtualBox
<Elesa> Por cierto, mi amiga puso Esc cuando Ubuntu le estaba revisando el disco.al encender.
<kurama10> eso no pasa nada con es esc lo unico que hace es quitar el bootsplash
<Elesa> entonces..?
<Elesa> es que no le veo razón a eso que oasa
<Elesa> es tan raro ._.
<Elesa> pasa:(
<Elesa> pasa*
<kurama10> cuando estaba actualizando no cancelaron o algo
<kurama10> ?
<Elesa> pues que yo sepa, no, un momento
<Elesa> nop
<kurama10> trata de darle un sudo apt-get update
<kurama10> y luego unsudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Elesa> es que no podemos, no hay conexión a internet en el PC D:
<Elesa> creo que ni por Ethernet
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> ejecuta nm-applet
<Elesa> esto ya parece error de Windows xD
<Elesa> ok
<Elesa> un momento, que minamiga está en modo seguro de Windows
<Elesa> eso en GNOME Panel o. on Unity?
<Elesa> con*
<kurama10> en una terminal
<kurama10> de linea de comandos
<kurama10> buscalas en la aplicaciones de ubuntu como terminal
<Elesa> ok
<Elesa> ah.. no puede, solo puede hablarme por ese PC con el modo seguro de Windows ._.
<Elesa> a ver como la convenzo xDU
<G0di> odiooo windows
<Elesa> yo igual
<G0di> ando viendo q distro usar
<G0di> :D
<kurama10> yo ya uso  linux mint y la verdad va muy bien
<Elesa> Linux Mint.. si tan solo no necesitara aceleración <_<
<kurama10> Elesa: que maquina tienes?
<Elesa> yo (no la amiga que tiene el problema de Ubuntu) una Toshiba Satellite algo xD
<kurama10> si lo soporta
<Elesa> el hecho es que los gráficos integrados no tienen aceleración por hardware
<kurama10> y esta basado en ubuntu
<G0di> pero a ver amigos
<G0di> expliquenme algo si ?
<kurama10> ok
<G0di> tengo una buena laptop, solo quiero que el sistema que ustedes me recomienden no se parezca a nada a windows
<Elesa> no se parezca en qué sentido?
<G0di> mi procesador es i7 core
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> y eso depende más del entorno de escritorio que uses
<Elesa> no del sistema en sí
<G0di> Elesa no me gustaria tener iconos , etc
<G0di> nadita de windows
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> mi Ubuntu puede parecerse a Windows, Windows puede parecerse a Mac, Mac.. nah, Mac es un juguete bonito
<Elesa> xDD
<kurama10> G0di: puedes usar gestor de ventanas que se llama awesome
<Elesa> íconos de escritorio?
<G0di> por ejemplo, antes mi amigo me instalo freebsd
<G0di> its nice!
<G0di> me gustooo pq todo era con comando, etc
<Elesa> y eso que te quieres venir a Linux? xD
<G0di> pero.. creo que linux es mas sencillo que freebsd
<kurama10> G0di: no quieres iconos http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<G0di> por eso quiero empezar desde cero
<Elesa> ah o.o, pues mira, si quieres hacer tu propio sistema yo pondría Arch Linux
<Elesa> y ponle el Awesome
<Elesa> ahí mucho se configura a texto y aprendes mucho
<kurama10> G0di: quieres empezar desde 0 instala slackware y con windowmaker como escritorio o openbox
<Elesa> yo lo usaría pero aún soy una usuaria no tan.. conocedora xD
<Elesa> eso sí, Slackware es más dificil porque no tiene gestión de paquetes D:
<Elesa> al menos Arch tiene a Pacman
<Elesa> o podrías bajar el Ubuntu Mini Remix e instalarle.lo que quieras
<kurama10> Elesa: si tiene gestor de paquetes se llama slapt-get
<G0di> kurama10 no crees que slackware es para ya una persona con experiencia /
<G0di> eso me dijeron :(
<Elesa> sabiendo que tienes soporte de Canonical y mucho software fácil de conseguir
<kurama10> G0di: cuando yo empeze con linux esa fue con la que aprendi
<kurama10> por que desde 0 empiezas
<Elesa> kurama10: o__o copia copia xD
<Elesa> yo empecé con SliTaz 3.0
<G0di> a ver amigos entonces :D linux mint ? arch ? slackware ? :D
<Elesa> y antes usé Linspire por.. 4 horas xD
<Elesa> G0di, cuanta experiencia tienes?
<kurama10> G0di: mira la mejor distro y con la que mejor te acomodes
<G0di> Elesa desde cero :$
<kurama10> tienes la ventaja de que si no te gusta un gestor de ventanas puedes probar varios mas
<G0di> quiero aprender full
<Elesa> eres usuario "casual"? normal? power user? experto? Richard Stallman?
<G0di> Elesa lol, odio windows
<G0di> :P
<Elesa> ah, pues entonces Slackware o Arch xD
<Elesa> odias Windows, y..? xD
<Elesa> no sé qué odias de Windows
<G0di> ke kiero salir de windows
<G0di> wajaj
<Elesa> odias a WINDOWS o su apariencia?
<G0di> las dos cosas
<G0di> es q veo q las personas que usan linux hacen mas cosas
<kurama10> G0di: checha este link http://proyectopinguino.blogspot.com/2008/09/escritorios-para-linux-gnome-kde.html
<G0di> fluxbox
<Elesa> si hacemos más cosas, pero un novato en computación usando Mint no hará mucho más que un novato con Windows
<Elesa> quizás hasta le sea más fácil
<kurama10> exacto
<G0di> entonces empiezo por mint?
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> hacemos porque queremos, no porque sea Linux
<kurama10> aqui hay 21 tipos de gestor de ventanas
<kurama10> http://www.emezeta.com/articulos/21-gestores-ventanas-gnu-linux#axzz24XHK0KuZ
<Elesa> pues o.o, depende
<kurama10> G0di: a que te quieres aprender
<Elesa> qué quieres hacer con tu computadora?
<G0di> todo
<G0di> por ejemplo, estudio sistemas
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> en BSD tenías interfaz gráfica?
<kurama10> quieres administrar sistemas linux
<G0di> Elesa flluxbox
<G0di> kurama10 exacto, kiero aprender todo
<kurama10> programar
<G0di> kurama10 ya me entiendes :D
<Elesa> es que cualquier distro puede hacer TODO
<Elesa> TODO
<Elesa> pero..
<kurama10> ok... usa slackware por que administrar un servidor linux no es con ventanas todo s es por ssh y linea de comandos
<Elesa> aquí lo que debes considerar son otros facgkres
<Elesa> factores*
<G0di> kurama10 exacto por eso te decia de no me gustan los iconos
<G0di> que antes tenia fluxbox en el freebsd
<G0di> ke mi amigo me instalo
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> pero Kurama-san (?), cómo va a navegar y todo?
<Elesa> lo que necesitas es algo así que se maneje más por texto
<Elesa> e.e
<Elesa> pero que tengas la opción de usar interfaz gráfica
<kurama10> Elesa: esta elynks linx como navegador
<G0di> si, osea, es algo pa aprender todo
<Elesa> y absolutamente todas las distros pueden hacer eso
<G0di> slackware puede navegar
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> Kurama, y para chatear? Facebook? GIMP? etc
<kurama10> de chat irc por texto es irssi, de messenger esta incetrim
<G0di> tmb el bitchx
<G0di> cierto?
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> lo que él debe consderar es como quiere administrar ese sistema
<Elesa> yo te recomiendi que si solo quieres administrar sistemas
<Elesa> uses algo basado en Debian
<kurama10> hay un fork de pidgin que usa las bibliotecas para usar en texto al iguakl esta TTYwiitter
<G0di> Elesa osea, es aprender sobre administrado en servidores etc
<G0di> vos sabes que es bueno aprender de etodo
<Elesa> es estable y apt va a hacer el trabajo "sucio" de la paquetería por ti
<Elesa> lo quenecesitas es aprender a manejar servidores
<Elesa> no a aprender 10000 métodos de gestionar el software
<G0di> Elesa exacto es como dice kurama10
<Elesa> y apt
<kurama10> ffsi pero si un cliente te pide ciertas caracteristicas en ese paquete que vas hacer?
<Elesa> y apt de Debian, Ubuntu, etc, lo mejor
<Elesa> pues.compilar? o.o
<G0di> por eso son mis dudas :(
<kurama10> muchas cosas te lo resuelven los paquetes precompilados ... pero si no necesitas cosas que ya vienen ahi es mejor compilarlo a tu gusto y sin tanta basura
<G0di> por esoooo eran mis dudas, pq keria saber exactamente que distro elegir
<Elesa> yo digo: usa algo basado en Debian si te interesa más aprender a manejar un SERVIDOR y no andar toqueteando y compilando todo, resolviendo 9001 dependencias, etc
<Elesa> de ahí puedes hacer una instalación mínima
<kurama10> perdon por lo que voy a decir pero es muy cierto
<Elesa> y poner Fluxbox para cuando ocupes interfaz gráfica
<Elesa> o.. usa Slackware si lo quieres hacer TODO
<kurama10> muchos cren que manejar linux y ser sysadmin es hacer un apt-get install algo o un yum o zypper install algo y listo
<Elesa> pero prepárate a pasar unas buenas hiras
<kurama10> pero no linux conlleva de todo
<Elesa> horas*
<G0di> kurama10 por eso, quiero aprender de todo un poco,
<kurama10> desde hacer compilar saber usar la consola y saber como trabaja cada cosa
<G0di> Elesa por eso decia que slackware ya eraa para una persona experimentada
<Elesa> lo sé xD, pero él dice que quiere aorender a manejar servidores y no tanto cada aspecto del sistema
<G0di> osea, descartamos slackware para mi..
<Elesa> por eso le digo que use algo basado en Debian, porque puede aprender bastante pero no se complica tanto a la hira de resolver deoendencias y tener que compilar todo como en otros sistemas
<kurama10> prueba slack .. esa fue la primera distro que existio y sigue viva , de ahi se deriba suse redhat, y luego nacio debian
<Elesa> luego puedes miverte a Slackware, cuando sepas más
<G0di> Elesa exacto
<Elesa> moverte*
<G0di> Elesa exactooooooooooooooooo
<G0di> :$
<G0di> kurama10 Elesa tiene razon
<G0di> descartemos slackware mientras tanto
<Elesa> xD wii, dimos en el clavo 8D
<Elesa> error while loading shared libraries: libnspr4.so: cannot open shared
<G0di> Elesa yeah
<Elesa> object file: no such file or directory
<Elesa> eso.le sale a mi amiga al.ejecutar nm-applet
<Elesa> y sorry por los errores, estoy desde Android
<kurama10> algo hizo que no termino de instakar cosas
<kurama10> hay que recuperarlo o reinstalar
<G0di> Elesa /exec -o cat/etc/issue
<Elesa> que igual es Linux +wwwww+, me siento orgullosa de no tener ni un solo dispositivo aquí en casa con Ruindow$
<Elesa> Kurama, cómo lo recupero?
<Elesa> G0di, eso qué hace?
<G0di> version de tu linux
<G0di> :P
<G0di> distro
<kurama10> puedes copiar la biblioteca de otra maquina o reinstalar que es la mejor opcion
<G0di> Elesa entonces donde quedamos ? kurama10 :D , linux mint ? :D
<Elesa> G0di, yo.me bajaría el Ubuntu Mini Remix, viene sin nada más que lo básico
<G0di> entonces me bajo ese :D
<G0di> kurama10 si ?
<Elesa> puedes, búscalo en Google, y con eso te aseguras de recibir soporte de Canonical por 5 años
<kurama10> pues prueba , lo mejor es probar
<Elesa> u 8 años si te bajas Ubuntu Server directamente
<Elesa> pero realmente nonhay mejor distro, la mejor es la que se adapte a ti
<Elesa> x3
<kurama10> siempre la mejor opinin la tiene uno cuando ya probo varias
<Elesa> Kurama, otra cosita
<Elesa> resulta que hicimos una carpeta en /home encriptada
<Elesa> a la hora de instalar
<Elesa> pero algo pasó y a los 2 días LVM no montaba esa partición encriptada
<Elesa> y tuvimos que hacer otro usuario
<Elesa> se puede borrar ese /home luego de reinstalar, o incluso antes?
<Elesa> solo está haciendo espacio
<G0di> cono :(
<G0di> ubuntu no me gusta
<G0di> lo e usado
<Elesa> y es inservible porque no sabemos montarlo y a mi amiga no le interesa 8(
<G0di> escogere linux mint
<G0di> vale ?
<Elesa> no te gusta en qué sentido?
<Elesa> no, no vale
<G0di> Elesa su entorno
<Elesa> Mint es fork de Ubuntu
<Elesa> xD
<G0di> debian tmb lo e usado
<Elesa> no importa, puedes usar otro entorno en Ubuntu
<Elesa> olvídate del aspecto gráfico por ahora xD
<Elesa> eso lo eliges tú luego
<G0di> a vale
<G0di> :$
<Elesa> =3
<Elesa> busca Ubuntu Mini Remix y ahí verás en Google xD
<Elesa> bájate la versión Precise
<G0di> esta bien
<Elesa> es la última E_E
<G0di> :D
<G0di> hare caso, ya que me han ayudado tanto
<G0di> yo tanto molestar
<G0di> :(
<Elesa> si no sale.como.Precise, es 12.04
<Elesa> nah tranqui, si para eso es.el chat x3
<G0di> a tmb e usado backtrack
<G0di> :P
<Elesa> OMG AYUDÉ A ALGUIEN POR PRIMERA VEZ AQUÍ, me siento útil a la.sociedad (?)
<Elesa> Backtrack es fork de Ubuntu igual
<G0di> Elesa si lo se
<G0di> http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<Elesa> sin darte cuenta has usado a Ubuntu indirectamente xDD
<Elesa> ah o.o
<Elesa> sí
<Elesa> de ahí
<G0di> Elesa si lo se, pero es como tu me dices, " no te lleves del entorno grafico ' :D
<kurama10> perdor Elesa ya no lei bien que paso con tu home
<G0di> yo solo con aprender eso de servidores
<kurama10> me perdi
<G0di> no importa la distro
<kurama10> jejeje me movi
<Elesa> supongo que ya lo sabes, pero si tienes procesador de 32 bits, es la primera opción, si es de 64 bits, es amd64
<Elesa> exacto G0di xD, en cosas de servidores todo generalmente es a puro shell
<Elesa> kurama, re-explico xD
<G0di> Elesa exacto :$ con ese que me haz dicho si aprendo cierto ? :$
<Elesa> 1: no es mi Home, es el de mi amiga 8(
<kurama10> quieren conocer mas distros
<Elesa> sip, o con cualquier otra distro.minimalista =3
<kurama10> checquense aqui http://distrowatch.com/
<G0di> a mi lap es 64 bit
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> 2: mira, al instalar (fue a un disco duro USB y luego de instalarle eso por Team Viewer me sentí toda pro lol ._.)
<Elesa> hicimos una carpeta para su /home, pero encriptada
<Elesa> osea en el.instalador nos dejaba encriptarla, y lo hicimos
<Elesa> todo bien
<Elesa> pero a los días no funcionaba, solo la cuenta de Invitada
<kurama10> ok
<G0di> los permisos no sera ?
<Elesa> eso pensamos, pero nu
<kurama10> ok ubuntu por lo que se tiene fallas con las carpetas encriptadas
<G0di> chmod +x *
<Elesa> pregunté, y era algo de /dev/mapper, y resultó que era que LVM no montaba la carpeta encriptada
<Elesa> y no nos complicamos, le.dije que entrara a recuperación y que pusiera useradd xDD
<Elesa> y todo bien
<kurama10> los permisos de la carpeta de usuario seria asi  chown -R  user:user /home/user (donde user es el nombre del usuario
<kurama10> )
<Elesa> pero mi pregubta es, se puede borrar la carpeta encriptada para no tener ese espacio ahí por gusto y que a la hira de reinstalar no pase nada?
<Elesa> hora*
<Elesa> pregunta*
<kurama10> Elesa: sip borrala con root
<kurama10> dale un sudo rm -rf /home/carpeta
<Elesa> ok, muchas gracias <33
<Godi> perdon
<Godi> es ke cuando aca llueve se va la internet
<Godi> y cambien de internet :D
<G0di> Elesa ya esta descargando el remix
<G0di> que mas necesito descargar?
<Elesa> algo para quemar la ISO o.o
<Elesa> sabes quemar ISO?
<G0di> yeap
<G0di> tengo el roxio para eso
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> solo ten mucha paciencia
<kurama10> jajaja
<Elesa> entonces quema la .ISO y es todo x3
<Elesa> sip xD
<Elesa> Kuramadknanfksncksbf tú siempre vienes acá?
<Elesa> creo que kurama 10 = sinónimo de ayuda pro
<kurama10> o si te gustaban lso bsd por que no usas pcbsd G0di
<Elesa> osea te respeto, si sabes Slackware qué no sabrás? xD
<G0di> kurama10 es como te dije, quiero empezar desde cero :D
<kurama10> Elesa: si ando por aca , o en el canal de #linux.mx o linux_mx
<Elesa> PC BSD usa KDE y eso es totalmente contrario a lo que quieres
<Elesa> ya veo o.o
<kurama10> Elesa: pero tambien trae otros escritorios
<G0di> Elesa ya me ando descargando el que me dijiste :D
<Elesa> G0di, bien xD
<G0di> kurama10 se como lo hare, para empezar lo pondre virtual :D
<kurama10> son de españa ?
<Elesa> Kurama, por qué prefieres Linux a BSD?
<Elesa> yo no, soy de Costa Rica
 * G0di dominicano
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> así que tendrás que decir "son", no "sois: xDD
<Elesa> "sois"*
<G0di> quien dijo sois ? :P
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> bueno yo soy de mexico
<kurama10> pues yo os dejo jajaja
<G0di> ostia chaval
<G0di> :P
<kurama10> dijo yo me retiro por que aqui ya son las 2am casi y ya hace sueño los leo por la mañna
<G0di> sois mexicano? ostia tio, alla tengo amigo
<G0di> aca las 2:52
<G0di> `say $time
<G0di> 02:51:44
<kurama10> pues aqui en mexico no hablamos asi , si no decimos sale carnal ahi se las ven descansen
<kurama10> jajajaj
<G0di> sale carnal
<G0di> :P
<G0di> que descanses
<G0di> gracias por tu ayuda
<kurama10> jajaja bueno descsansen y nos leemos en la mañana buena noche a todos
<Elesa> o.o aquí los hombres dicen: "bueno maes, voy a rulear, buenas noches"
<Elesa> lol
<Elesa> que descanses Kurama
<G0di> wajaj
<Elesa> mil gracias por tu ayuda
<Elesa> ;_;
<G0di> aca se dice " ya e talde, hora de acotase
<G0di> wajja
<G0di> :P
<kurama10_afk> no hay de que para eso estamos
<kurama10_afk> adiuuuuu
<G0di> adeau
<G0di> yo no me ire hasta que no baje todo
<G0di> wajaja
<Elesa> ya e talde LOL
<Elesa> xD
<G0di> lol
<Elesa> qué sistema operativo estás usando?
<Elesa> o.o
<G0di> Elesa mira www.elmatador.clanteam.com/Godi.jpg
<G0di> ese soy yo
<G0di> Elesa windows 7
<Elesa> WINDOWS 8 CON SU INTERFAZ ESPANTOSA QUE PARECE TABLET? EDE
<Elesa> E_E*
<Elesa> eww
<Elesa> error 404 o.o
<G0di> mmm
<Elesa> pobrecito, deja de contaminar tus ojos viendo Windows, tus manos tecleando en Windows, y tu mouse clickeando en Windows
<Elesa> u_u
<G0di> lol
<G0di> te lo dije
<G0di> no me gusta windows
<G0di> wajaj
<G0di> es ke me compre esta lap
<Elesa> ni a mi
<Elesa> solo me gusta XP
<Elesa> y los anteriores pero porque soy curiosa y me gusta ver sistemas viejos
<G0di> jeje
<G0di> xp es mejor q 7
<G0di> no se, me gusta mas tmb
<G0di> es ke me compre esta dell
<G0di> xps
<G0di> :D
<G0di> y trajo eso
<Elesa> pero Vista, 7 y 8 son malos Y anti éticos, lo digo en serio
<Elesa> eww, pobrecito!
<Elesa> D:
<G0di> http://elmatador.clanteam.com/godi.jpg
<G0di> jeje
<Elesa> y sí, para mi XP es el mejor Windowz
<Elesa> Windows:(
<G0di> Elesa pss que mas da :D lo trajo :P
<Elesa> Windows*
<G0di> este 7
<G0di> y me compre el norton 360
<G0di> :P
<Elesa> tienes cara de buena gente xD
<G0di> soy buena gente
<G0di> mira tmb www.elmatador.clanteam.com/forarteita.jpg
<Elesa> lo dominicano se nota a leguas! xDD
<G0di> pq
<G0di> jejee
<G0di> a ver
<G0di> no soy negro
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> o.o
<Elesa> pero no sé
<Elesa> la cara
<Elesa> D:
<Elesa> la camiseta
<G0di> http://speedtest.ookla.com/result/1775787729.png
<Elesa> ustedes tienen como cierta forma de vestir
<G0di> ah, era que me estaba cambiando
<G0di> Elesa no no , es que me estaba cambiando :D
<Elesa> 1 MB y medio o.o
<Elesa> ya veo xDD
<G0di> Tienes 1435 kbps (179.4 KB/s) de bajada y 406 kbps (50.8 KB/s) de subida.
<G0di> es el internet de mi hermana
<G0di> wajaja
<G0di> el mio es a 1
<G0di> :P
<G0di> ella me dijo que el lunes lo sube a 3 mb
<G0di> :P
<G0di> yaaaaaaaaaaa a bajadooooo el linux :D
<G0di> Elesa
<G0di> Elesa mira mi desk http://s12.postimage.org/9if6p3czh/image.png
<Elesa> ya toy
<Elesa> sorry
<G0di> :D
<G0di> es mi desk
<Elesa> o3o
<Elesa> wow
<Elesa> típico desk de gamer
<Elesa> xD
<Elesa> oye
<G0di> lol
<G0di> dime
<Elesa> y cuando ya sepas todo lo de servidores..
<G0di> me mudo a slackware
<G0di> :P
<G0di> asi lo hare
<Elesa> cómo quieres el uso diario?
<G0di> como asi
<G0di> explicate
<Elesa> osea
<Elesa> yo puede que esté aprendiendo a administrar un servidor
<G0di> exacto, es lo que quiere, saber de todo un poco
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> así que aprendería sin gráficos
<G0di> si, mediante shell
<Elesa> .puede que esté aprendiendo a programar
<Elesa> y voy a usar un shell solamente, por razones obvias
<G0di> es que no dije nada.. pero yo tenia amigos que hacian cosas malas y algunos de ellos me ensenaron
<Elesa> si alguien toma clases de.cocina obviamente lo hace.. en una cocina lol
<G0di> yeah
<G0di> jajaa
<Elesa> y así
<Elesa> pero en la VIDA DIARIA
<Elesa> no voy a pasar programando en shell
<Elesa> no voy a passr administrando.un server en un sistema sin interfaz gráfica
<Elesa> tampoco voy a pasar cocinando 24/7 si tomo clases de cocina
<G0di> http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/10432767
<G0di> lo se
<G0di> es como todo en la vida
<G0di> hay que saber aunque sea un pokito de todo
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> en mi vida diaria salgo a estudiar, llego a casa, uso Facebook, a veces salgo, etc
<Elesa> y aplicado a PC
<Elesa> hago lo que cualquier otra chica de mibedad haría en el PC xD
<G0di> exacto, yo no uso fb :P
<G0di> estudio
<Elesa> YouTube, ver fotos, blabla
<G0di> solo chateo, escucho musica, hago programas de la universidad
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> entonces.. cómo sería el uso diario de tu PC?
<Elesa> ya xD
<Elesa> es decir
<Elesa> no creo que pretendas hacer TODO desde un shell
<G0di> nada del otro mundo, el problema es que quiero saber de administracion de servidores y demas cosas, ya casi termino la universidad
<G0di> entiendes?
<G0di> osea, no me puedo plasmar en una sola cosa
<G0di> :D
<G0di> y tmb, me ire de mi pais el ano que viene
<G0di> y kiero tener buen trabajo, etc, estar bien preparado :D
<Elesa> comprendo xD
<Elesa> entonces luego usarás interfaz gráfica?
<G0di> si claro, solo es que acuerdate que casi todo esta basado en linux,.. hasta los bancos
<G0di> android sabias q esta basado en linux tmb :D ? :D
<G0di> ya casi todo gira entorno a linux
<G0di> google tmb
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> por supuesto <3
<G0di> lo sabias ? :D
<G0di> jeje
<Elesa> yo no uso nada de Microsoft, excepto que sea necesario
<G0di> es lo que pasa, tenemos que estar a la vanguardia
<Elesa> claro xD, soy una entusiasta
 * G0di necesita una esposa entusiasta
<G0di> :P
<G0di> jaja
<Elesa> LOL
<Elesa> toy muy jovencita para casarme (?)
<G0di> ke edad tienes
<Elesa> eso no se le pregunta a una dama
<Elesa> e.e
<Elesa> dime tú antes
<G0di> lol
<Elesa> =D
<G0di> jaja
<G0di> mala
<G0di> :P
<G0di> tengo 27
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> tengo 9 menos que tú
<Elesa> y en unos meses, 8 menos que tú
<G0di> jeje
<G0di> yo cumplo 28
<G0di> en diciembre
<G0di> el dia 25
<G0di> :D
<Godi> sorry
<Godi> es que instale el virtualbox
<Godi> :D
<Elesa> entiendo xD
<Godi> a lo baje ,rar
<Godi> :P
<Godi> creia ke era .iso
<Godi> :P
<Elesa> .rar?
<Elesa> o.o
<Elesa> dentro debe venir la ISO
<Elesa> 8(
<Godi> no esta
<root> Fastman
<G0di> la kreare
<G0di> :P
<Elesa> te caes
<Elesa> D:
<G0di> jeje
<G0di> :P
<G0di> ya no
<G0di> estoy aca :$
<Elesa> xD
<G0di> q haces
<Elesa> D:
<Elesa> uhm
<Elesa> sentirme acosada por alguien que me habla por mensaje privado?
<G0di> :P
<G0di> ash
<G0di> q necios son
<Elesa> buscan novia Linuxera (?) xD
<G0di> lol
<G0di> o estan locos
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> quizás xD
<Elesa> me da cosa x.x
<G0di> jaja
<G0di> odio cuando envian privado preguntando ? " tienes novia "
<G0di> wajaja
<G0di> me da risa
<Elesa> una vez hasta llegué a usar nick de hombre en un juego para que no me acosaran
<G0di> para que preguntan si tengo pareja o no ?
<G0di> nunca entendere eso
<G0di> lol
<G0di> HahAHahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahAHahHAhaAHaHahAHahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahAHahHAhaAHaHahAHahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahA
<Elesa> pero me sentía totalmente mentirosa y dejé de hacerlo xD
<Elesa> pues no sé, gente rara que piensa que vas a ligar en un chat de estos
<G0di> jeje q tontadas
<G0di> bueno pss, no voy a negar algo
<G0di> por aca conoci a la ke fue mi esposa
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> por este canal?
<Elesa> O_O
<G0di> Elesa no, me refiero por el pc
<G0di> :D
<G0di> Elesa ya instale , pero esta todo negro
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> si te sale un shell y ya
<Elesa> felicidades
<Elesa> xDD
<G0di> yeah
<G0di> pero entonces no tiene nada :S
<Elesa> te dije o.o, querías empezar desde 0? desde 0 iniciarás
<Elesa> xD
<Elesa> pero tienes una gran herramients
<Elesa> herramienta*
<Elesa> apt-get
<G0di> si, pero a ver
<G0di> no tienes sueno ?
<Elesa> nah xDD
<Elesa> ah
<G0di> ok entonces somos dos
<Elesa> necesitas ayuda?
<G0di> a ver, si claro
<G0di> creo q se prestar atencion
<G0di> :P
<G0di> pero tu tienes paciencia ? LOL
<G0di> HahAHahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahAHahHAhaAHaHahAHahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahAHahHAhaAHaHahAHahAHhaHAhahAHhaHAhahA
<Elesa> en qué necesitas? o.o
<Elesa> paciencia? mucha
<Elesa> conocimientos? huy xD
<Elesa> algo sé
<G0di> a ver, ya que estoy en negro, ke es lo ke debo de hacer
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> puedo enseñarte a instalar cosas y lo básico
<G0di> apt-get
<G0di> exacto, es lo ke me refiero, a que debo instalar
<Elesa> pero no puedo enseñarte a manejar servidores, sorry
<G0di> Elesa ok, np yo aprendere ya veras :D
<Elesa> o.o todo está en negro?
<G0di> Elesa si, no tengon nadita
<G0di> ls -a
<Elesa> haz click en la máquina
<G0di> jaja
<Elesa> y pon Alt
<Elesa> ah espera
<G0di> q maquina? esta todo negro lol
<G0di> en shell
<Elesa> al menos tienes el shell
<G0di> yeah
<Elesa> o ni eso?
<G0di> si
<Elesa> ah ok xD
<G0di> la shell si
<Elesa> bueno
<Elesa> qué necesitas?
<Elesa> el.fluxbox?
<G0di> si
<G0di> pq no tengo entorno
<G0di> :D
<Elesa> oki, un momento
<G0di> locate fluxbox
<G0di> asi seria ?
<G0di> :P
<Elesa> ah
<Elesa> hay otro manejador de ventanas llamado IceWM
<Elesa> es bien liviano
<Elesa> pero si te deja tener íconos en escritorio y un menu abajo y así
<G0di> a ver, kieres entrara mi pc ?
<G0di> asi miras
<Elesa> puede que lo encuentres útil
<Elesa> oki xD, pasa el ID de Team Viewer y te muestro
<G0di> mi user es ubuntu@ubunu
<Elesa> ah, no puedo eso LOL
<Elesa> no tengo VNC ni SSH
<G0di> :(
<G0di> te lo pase en el privado
<G0di> :(
<G0di> te caiste ? :O
<Godi> ke lio
<Godi> me dice ke no
<G0di> ke pike
<G0di> :@
<zodiac_es> hola!
<Monkey> hola
<Monkey> como puedo cambiar las letras de uzbl?
<mimecar> qué es uzbl?
<Monkey> mimecar: navegador minimalista
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<Monkey> mimecar: lo que mas me inquieta son las letras o fonts que tiene, cambiar las fonts por DejaVu Sans Mono le pegaria bien
<mimecar> es una aplicación de consola?
<mimecar> revisa la web del programa, seguramente te dirán como modificarlo
<Monkey> vaaale
<disty> Houlas.
<Bkbk> Hola
<G0di> buenos dias
<G0di> :D
<Bkbk> Estoy buscando una alternativa libre a Google Calendar para Ubuntu, porque no quiero que algo como google, tenga los datos de que hago cada dia, para tener mas privacidad, no usar el cloud computing, la nube porque es una trampa segun RMS y para  ser mas libre y eso.
<mimecar> Bkbk: entonces no tienes alternativa
<mimecar> salvo montarte un servidor para ti
<Bkbk> Si encontrara un software de calendario o agenda para usar offline que me avisara de mis tareas y citas para mi seria suficiente. por ahora sigo buscando.
<mimecar> eso lo hace evolution, korganizer o thunderbird
<cousteau> evolution no tiene de eso?
<cousteau> para thunderbird me parece que había que instalar un plugin...
<cousteau> pero vamos, que me suena mucho que evolution tenía algo parecido
<Bkbk> Thunderbird no se pense que tenia que dejarlo corriendo todo el tiempo bueno por ahora probare evolution. gracias
<Exio> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<whoxx> Buenas
<nene> Hola, quiero cambiar la mac de la tarjeta inalambrica de forma permanente, encontre este manual para una tarjeta de marca edimax y no se si me serviria para una atheros.  Este es el manual:
<nene> 1-desactivar inalambrico (destildando en activar red inalambrica)	
<nene> 2-sudo ifconfig ra0 down
<nene> 3-sudo su
<nene> 4-modprobe -r rt3562sta (detener el modulo)
<nene> 5-Despues tienes que crear un archivo en la carpeta /etc/modprobe.d con el nombre options.conf y le agregan la siguiente linea "options rt3562sta mac=12:12:12:12:12:12"  (sin las comillas)
<mimecar> !paste nene
<kubot> nene: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un par de minutos podrás hablar
<mimecar> nene: para que quieres cambiar la mac?
<nene> quiero practicar con auditorias
<Bkbk> No termine con Evolution, ni con Thunderbird como software calendario, agenda. Termine con Osmo y aqui me ensenaron a configurar tareas recurrentes http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=53162&sid=9e7df00293eee591750e2645a5b927a5 se los recomiendo.
<Bkbk> Osmo
<mimecar> Bkbk: para tareas prueba task coach
<braybaut> buenos dias alguien me podria ayudar no puedo entrar a la consola en root
<mimecar> cual es el error?
<braybaut> no me entra como sudo
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<braybaut> 12.04 pero practicamente en debian es donde me pasa eso
<mimecar> cuando usas sudo qué error te da?
<mimecar> braybaut: el ordenador que tiene el fallo es ubuntu?
<braybaut> error de autentificaciòn
<daniel> hola, conocen un reproductor de musica con agrupacion en la playlist? Algo como esto: http://www.m2review.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/foobar2000_custom_skin.jpg
<Harpagornis> Buenas, alguien me puede ayudar con editar el fstab para que monte una unidad ntfs con permisos?
<mimecar> instala ntfsconfig
<Harpagornis> mimecar, te cuento... utilizando php, quiero tener permisos para readdir en el directorio ntfs
<Harpagornis> no me deja cambiar los permisos
<mimecar> ya tienes la partición montada de ntfs?
<Harpagornis> entonces busque , y me dijeron que editando el fstab poniendo lo de umask me iria
<Harpagornis> umm
<Harpagornis> se monta cuando conecto el usb ya que es un hd externo
<mimecar> dale permisos a a pache
<mimecar> apache
<Harpagornis> no puedo darle
<Harpagornis> no me deja cambiarle nada en la unidad que monta
<mimecar> mete a apache en el grupo del usuario
<wicope> hola. si pongo un xorg.conf en /etc/X11/xorg.conf y reinicio después el /etc/X11/xorg.conf me sale vacío .. que puedo hacer? es para configurar una ati radeon que leparpadea la pantalla y molesta
<mimecar> wicope: define "le pones"
<wicope> ufff k calor xD Harpagornis yo uso para manejar el fstab disk-manager (no te digo que lo instales ni nada)
<wicope> adjunto paste
<wicope> http://pastebin.com/vxUmtRHc como lo ves? cuando lo pongo en /etc/X11/xorg.conf y reinicio no veo nada en los logs y me sale el /etc/X11/xorg.conf vacio
<wicope> voi a comprobar el BusID tal vez sea eso ...
<mimecar> has dicho al sistema que haga el xorg?
<bilbotarra> alguien sabe cómo se activa las teclas Alt+retroceso?
<wicope> mimecar, el /etc/X11/xorg.conf es uno antiguo que le iba hace tres días hasta que actualize el S.O.
<mimecar> que tipo de actualización?
<wicope> aunque si dices que es mejor hacer el xorg con algún comando y después modificarlo entonces es mejor... como se hace el xorg.conf ? lo recuerdas?
<wicope> una actualización desde cero instalación limpia de un S.O. antiguo a uno más moderno
<mimecar> genera el xorg
<wicope> el xorg.conf se supone que está bien incluso el BusID del xorg.conf .. la cosa es que cuando ponia /etc/X11/xorg.conf si lo tenía mal no me iniciaban las X pero no como ahora que me lo borra y lo deja en blanco, extraño.
<wicope> cómo genero el xorg con el comando X-configure o similar?
<GridCube> sudo Xorg --configure
<wicope> gracias
<wicope> creo que tb vale sudo X -configure
<wicope> con el espacio
<GridCube> nusep
<nauxer> Buenas
<chilicuil> hola nauxer o/
<nauxer> tengo problemas para reconocer un raid tipo matrix
<ivedci89-desktop> faaaa... estan todos, mamavi03 abuelosamor jasmin-pc ernesto-process.... andan bien parece jaja
<ivedci89-desktop> vamos ubuntu todavia!
<nauxer> *.* ya me toma raid matrix
<idroj07> Hola buenas! Tengo un problema con la interfaz gráfica en un equipo..
<idroj07> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> idroj07: sin decir el problema, NO
<idroj07> ok, a continuación os comento..
<idroj07> Tengo un pc conectado a una televisión HDMI de las gordas de CRT, tenia instalado windows xp y el problema que me daba era que solo veia la parte central del escritorio y ni cambiando la resolución conseguia ver todo el escritorio, finalmente lo solucione cambiando los DPI puntos por pulgada y al hacer las ventanas mas grandes y tal si me dio resultado.. Pero cuando decidí cambiar a ubuntu me ha dado el mismo problema y no se que h
<idroj07> acer para ver bien el escritorio.. tampoco se si cambiar los dpi dará resultado..
<idroj07> en las opciones de resolución solo admite una 640 x noseq.. nose si instlaando los drivers nvidia que si ha encontrado me mostrará mas resoluciones
<mimecar> pon el privativo de ubuntu
<idroj07> mimecar: el que me marca en controladores adicionales, no?
<MrTulias> idroj07: sí
<idroj07> ok, voy a probar
<idroj07> cual instalo version 173, version 96 o la current?
<mimecar> idroj07: ubuntu sólo te da una
<idroj07> ya es que he puesto la particion de xubutu que va mas fluido
<mimecar> el driver es el mismo
<idroj07> voy a mirar en ubuntu a ver q sale y pongo ese
<mimecar> idroj07: es el mismo driver
<idroj07> ok
<mimecar> los repositorios son comunes
<idroj07> vaya por dios.. ahora tengo otro problema. El pc se conecta a wifi mediante un "Wireless usb adapter" de tp-link.. y necesita un software para que funcione  y rastree las wifi y se conecte.. en windows tenia un software para ello pero en linux nose si hay alguno..
<idroj07> y no me lo puedo descargar desde ese pc.. si lo hay ( un software que controle ese adaptador) podría descargarmelo en este pc y pasarlo a este otro..
<mimecar> tu ubuntu no lo reconoce?
<idroj07> pues parece q no
<idroj07> puede que esto sirva? linux-wlan-ng
<idroj07> lo he encontrado en el centro de software
<aguitel> idroj07, el objetivo de este canal no es ensenarte a usar ubuntu ,sino a resolver problemas especificos para lo cual antes debes leer y aprender por vos mismo a usar el sistema
<idroj07> ok, lo entiendo. olvidad este problema es un lio :S gracias a todos
<juank3> hola
<juank3> amigos alguien ha tenido problemas con las teclas fn con el tema de la opcion de brillo de pantalla en las laptops.
<juank3> ?
<isilion> HOLA NESESITO UN CERIAL DE UBUNTU
<xangua> no sabía que había cereal, solo sabía de la ubuntu cola y el vino
<isilion> POR FAVOR NO ESCRIVAS CON HACENTOS NOS LOS VEO
<Areckx> juank3::  conoce escribe en formas y asentos española con tu tablea en ubuntu?
<juank3> Areckx: no entiendo tu pregunta?
<Areckx> juank3::  yo conocer en mutltitude, pregutarle a ud.
<juank3> mm
<Areckx> juank3::  en preferencias de tablea, existir los opciones por lenguas del mundo
<Areckx> System>>Preferences>>Keyboard
<Areckx> Layouts, segundo página
<Areckx> aa cl;aro, teclado
<granjero> hola, tengo una pc muy viejita con ubuntu 10.4.3 y al apagar no apaga, queda en system will naw halt. Era algo del acpi  pero no logro dar en la tecla
<Costeelation> granjero, usaste un comando para apagarlo?
<lopulus> hola! como hago para saber cuales repositorios son caducos
<debsan> lopulus, en qué sentido ?
<lopulus> cuando actualizo el sist, me sale un alerta en rojo diciendo que la actualizacion es obsoleta
<cousteau> qué versión tienes?
<lopulus> la ultima, pero seguro que instale algo que ya no esta soportado, por eso quiero saber como saberlo, valga la redudancia
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-26
<pipo65> buenas
<yorx9> holas
<yamaci91> auxilio ubuntu esta relentísimo
<junnix> hola quye tal
<junnix> chicos una pregunta, tengo problemas para reproducir un archivo con formato . flv
<yamaci91> adobe flassh para firefox
<yamaci91> junnix:
<yamaci91> ponte eso
<junnix> el problema no es con el navegador
<junnix> es un archivo de video que baje
<xangua> junnix: tienes instalados los restricted extras¿
<junnix> si
<junnix> estan instalados
<junnix> el problema es que el video va un poco rapido
<xangua> pues eso será ya cosa del video
<junnix> la imagen se ve bien pero va mas rapido de lo normal, al igual que el audio y es como que todo fuese unas decimas mas rapidas
<junnix> xangua: he reproducido el audio del archivo en audacious y va normal
<junnix> cuando reprodusco la imagen  se me origina la aceleracion
<cousteau> yamaci91, flv es vídeo, no flash  (es vídeo para flash, pero vídeo)
<yamaci91> que se ponga vlc entonces
<cousteau> sí, vlc o mplayer van bien
<junnix> e probado con vlc, con rithmbox, banshee
<yamaci91> a bueno!
<junnix> de hecho trabajo todo con vlc
<cousteau> gnome-mplayer?  es mi favorito
<yamaci91> es tu placa video
<junnix> gnome player? no lo he probado
<cousteau> a mí me suena a drivers?
<cousteau> digo, códecs
<junnix> tengo ubuntu 12.04 en una dell inspiron 1420
<junnix> instale todos los codecs y es primera vez que tengo este problema
<junnix> tambien es primera vez que abro un archivo con esta extension
<yamaci91> fa... me mataste, ni idea
<junnix> alguien sabe como convertir el archivo a otro formato?
<junnix> mediaqnte consola
<yamaci91> gente mi ubuntu esta extremadamente lento! consejos para mejor rendimiento???
<junnix> yamaci91: elimina programas que no utilises, edita los programas que se incian al enceder la compu (por ejemplo el bluetooth, y la interfaz que utilices tambien tiene mucho que ver
<cousteau> yamaci91, abre el monitor del sistema y mira a ver qué consume más, si RAM o CPU
<yamaci91> uso ubuntu12 con 2D pero... antes con gnome2.x era lo mismo... yo entiendo que mi equipo no es formula 1 pero creo que ya es demasiado lento!
<cousteau> junnix, flv debería ir bien en VLC o mplayer
<cousteau> yamaci91, si no es ni RAM ni CPU será cosa de la gráfica
<yamaci91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167313/ cousteau junnix
<yamaci91> este es el equipo
<cousteau> sí vamos, como que me voy a leer todo el lshw
<yamaci91> igual estoy pensando en comprar nueva mother para el 2013
<junnix> cousteau, va bien el problema es que va mas rapido de lo normal, tanto el audio como el video
<cousteau> cpu + ram + gráfica debería bastar
<cousteau> junnix, hmm...  y con gnome-mplayer?
<junnix> y lo raro es que el audio en audacious va normal
<cousteau> instálalo a ver, sólo por probar
<cousteau> o mplayer a secas
<junnix> voy a bajarlo y probar
<cousteau> (que a lo mejor ya tienes instalado)
<yamaci91> la CPU es intel dual core... de 3GHzcon 1GB ram aunque reconoce 512
<yamaci91> MB
<cousteau> 1 GB RAM quizá sea un pelín poco
<yamaci91> en la grafica siempre tuvimos lentitud
<yamaci91> desde que la compramos...
<cousteau> y lo de que reconoce sólo 512 es raro...  ¿la tarjeta gráfica es de esas built-in?
<yamaci91> esta integrada en la mother sisi...
<cousteau> como no sea que está "chupando" un montón de RAM...
<cousteau> de todas formas yo le pondría más RAM
<cousteau> o un ubuntu más ligero
<cousteau> xubuntu o lubuntu
<yamaci91> no lo de la RAm es porque la mother es tan mala que no puede ver los 1024MB solo "vé" 512 por cada slot
<yamaci91> y solo tengo una ram
<yamaci91> la de 512 la vendí
<yamaci91> (el equipo lo compre con 5512MB)
<yamaci91> *512MB ram
<yamaci91> mmm y andara con el kernel este? ahora?
<yamaci91> 3.x
<yamaci91> bue... hasta luego
<junnix> COSTEAU
<junnix> costeaau probe el gnome - player anda bastante mejor
<junnix> ya no se para el archivo y reproduce a velocidad normal
<junnix> ademas veo que es mucho mas ligero
<junnix> gracias infinitas
<junnix> buenas noches chicos
<D4rkSh33l> Ola Alguien sabe si conky funciona bien en ubuntu 12.04 ?
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> tengo una laptop y me compre una tagena wireles con una antena usb para ver las redes inalambricas k hay pero quiero saber como hacer para k solo se conecte con la que compre
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<rbndj8> osea tengo dos targetas wifi la k tiene la pc y la otra es externa usb y quiero usar la k es usb
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<Tiffon> nas
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s
<ivedci89> vamos zodiac_es... cuantas mujeres hay aca? ninguna
<ivedci89> am fui a dormirrrr.......
<zodiac_es> pues, que os lo hayan dicho, no sé, pero suele haber alguna...
<carnau> Tengo un Ubuntu 10.04 que quiero cambiar por un 12.04. ¿Puedo conservar el software raid que ya tengo configurado al reinstalar? El particionador de la instalación parece que no se da cuenta...
<mimecar> clona tu disco antes por si acaso
<carnau> ya hice copia de todo, no es problema
<carnau> lo que pasa es que en el instalador no tengo opción de gestionar los volúmenes
<carnau> quizá la alternate si lo lleva?
<mimecar> alternate es lo mismo pero en modo texto
<nocturno_79> buenos días
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8>  tengo dos targetas wifi la k tiene la pc y la otra es externa usb y quiero usar la k es usb
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<rbndj8> tengo dos targetas wifi la que  tiene la pc y la otra es externa usb y quiero usar la  que es usb
<rbndj8> ayuda
<MrTulias> yo no creo que pueda ayudarte mucho, pero... ¿que ocurre cuando la conectas?
<rbndj8> real mente nada
<rbndj8> la conecto enciende una luz azul del pwr
<rbndj8> pero no mas
<MrTulias> prueba a poner en terminal lspci ¿aparece?
<omikron4> rbndj8: nada mas conectar haces un dmesg en el terminal.. no se de que hablais porque acabo de llegar.. pero eso se hace para todos los hardwares para ver si lo reconoce la maquina
<dylan66> mas bien lsusb
<omikron4> rbndj8: de que aparato estamos hablando?
<MrTulias> yo no controlo el tema, era para ver si aparece una antena wifi usb, consultado por rbndj8
<rbndj8> es una usb engenius wireless
<rbndj8> esta tiene una antena
<omikron4> si se enciende el led.. creo que la reconoce.. de todas formas una vez la conectas. pon dmesg en el terminal y lo ultimo pertence al dispositivo recien conectado
<Decepticon> buenos días!
<Decepticon> hola a todas/os
<Decepticon> cómo están=????
<rbndj8> omikron4 ise lo k me dijiste pero no me quiere abrir pastebin
<Decepticon> vengo a molestarlos con algo q pienso q es fácil para ustedes, yo quiero cambiar mi nombre de cuenta; la tengo como admin pero quiero ponerle shockwave
<Decepticon> eso se puede hacer en ubuntu 12.04 =???
<omikron4> rbndj8: si es una wireless. tambien puedes ver si esta escribiendo en consola.. sudo iwconfig
<omikron4> o tambien sudo ifconfig
<Decepticon> recomiendo
<Decepticon> ifconfig
<Decepticon> es mejor y directo
<rbndj8> no hace nada
<Decepticon> q extraño
<Decepticon> ifconfig
<Decepticon> y ya
<Decepticon> en la terminal
<rbndj8> voy a reiniciar con el usb conectado
<Decepticon> vengo a molestarlos con algo q pienso q es fácil para ustedes, yo quiero cambiar mi nombre de cuenta; la tengo como admin pero quiero ponerle shockwave
<Decepticon> es elnombre de la cuenta administrador
<omikron4> crea una nueva cuenta con el nombre shockwave, le pasas todo lo de administrador.. y luego a a cuenta le das los permisos de root y admin
<Decepticon> chuzo
<Decepticon> como hago eso
<omikron4> y al final pues eliminas la cuenta administrador
<Decepticon> no es ta fácil como pensé
<Decepticon> auchhh!
<omikron4> crear la cuenta.. sudo adduser shockwave
<omikron4> luego para darle derechos sobre root y admin.... sudo adduser shockwave root
<omikron4> sudo adduser shockwave admin
<rbndj8> ya reinicie
<rbndj8> omikron4 mira lo k me sale
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168239/
<Decepticon> rbndj8:  eso mismo es
<omikron4> rbndj8: tienes reconocida la wireless. De hecho tienes dos wireless.. la wlan0  y la wlan1
<Decepticon> alli está todo!.
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> tiene 2
<Decepticon> debes seleccionar 1
<rbndj8> si las veo en el networ manager estan las dos pero solo me conecto con una y es wlan0
<rbndj8> cunado le doy a seleccionar no c conecta
<Buda> hi
<Buda> hola
<Buda> a ver quien me ayuda con esto
<Buda> wine: Install Mono for Windows to run .NET 2.0 applications.
<rbndj8> como ago para k solo sea con wlan1
<Buda> cuando quiero abrir un .exe con wine
<omikron4> rbndj8: debes eliminar una de las dos.. para que funcione bien.. debes saber cual es el modulo que se ha cargado con la usb y eliminar el de pci.  si sabes el nombbre del driver es asi.. sudo rmmod nombredriver
<rbndj8> y no hay alguna aplicacion k pueda hacer ese cambio
<omikron4> si sabers como se llaman los drivers. tu mismo puedes hacer un script
<rbndj8> no c como se llaman
<omikron4> para los de pci usa .. lspci... o lsmod para ver los modulos que se cargaron..
<omikron4> para el usb.. lsusb
<carnau> ¿Qué puedo hacer si en un sistema recién instalado(12.04), grub-update me genera entradas de menú erróneas? Sólo puedo entrar desde un cd lanzando que arranque el primer disco duro.
<xangua> carnau: has probado reinstalar grub¿
<xangua> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<carnau> probaré, pero si ya genera mal las entradas...
<carnau> gracias de todos modos!
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168255/
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168258/
<Decepticon> como elimino el usuario anterior
<Decepticon> el usuario anterior de administrador
<omikron4> rbndj8: en teoria el driver es iwlwifi pero aun asi para asegurarnos que no es el del usb.. desconecta el del usb y lo vuelves a conectar y en el terminal pon dmesg y las ultimas lineas son para ese dispositivo
<Buda> wine: Install Mono for Windows to run .NET 2.0 applications.
<Buda> alguien me ayuda con ese error ?
<rbndj8> ok
<Buda> donde puedo encontrar ese jodido .net 2.0 ?
<omikron4> Decepticon: si estas en ubuntu.. vas a configuracion del sistema  .. te pones sobre el administrador y pulsas al signo menos
<Decepticon> bueno es q uso fluxbox
<Decepticon> y no veo eso
<mimecar> Buda: para que necesitas wine con una aplicación de mono?
<omikron4> Decepticon: tienes que tener cuentas de usuario
<Buda> pues porque no me arranca mimecar
<Buda> se me cae la app
<omikron4> y debes poder eliminar en grafico
<Decepticon> no tengo graficos
<mimecar> si está hecha con mono, en ubuntu te funciona
<Decepticon> practicamente es terminal
<Decepticon> tanto q para entrar a firefox
<Buda> pues no entiendo que le pasa
<Buda> no arranca
<Decepticon> pongo en el terminal firefox
<Decepticon> Buda: formatea la pc
<Buda> me tira ese error mimecar y no me lanza más
<mimecar> te da un error wine
<mimecar> no la aplicación escrita en mono
<omikron4> Decepticon: el comando es sudo userdel administrador
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168270/
<mimecar> ejecuta esa aplicación con mono
<Buda> y como lo hago ?
<Buda> para lanzarlo con mono ?
<mimecar> mono nombre_archivo_exe
<mimecar> si realmente está hecho para que use mono
<Buda> The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded.
<Buda> It should have been installed in the `/usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll' directory.
<Buda> eso me dice mimecar
<Buda> mono App.exe
<mimecar> ahora añade esa dll a mono
<omikron4> rbndj8: pues para eliminar de momento el driver del pc.. sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<Buda> como ?
<mimecar> busca el mensaje de error en google
<rbndj8> y si se cuelga el internet
<omikron4> si se cuelga.. espera..
<wicope> el internet no se cuelga... será que se cuelga tu navegador o algo
<rbndj8> ok
<omikron4> mira.. lo que debes hacer te es un script para qque cada vez que quieras enchufar el wifi del usb
<omikron4> se te elimine el del ordenador
<Decepticon_> algun escritorio q me recomienden o sepan tunear fluxbox
<Decepticon_> no quiero seguir usando unity
<mimecar> KDE
<mimecar> Gnome 3 con GNome-Shell
<mimecar> LXDE, XFC...
<mimecar> XCE
<mimecar> tienes muchos para usar
<MrTulias> bastaría con cambiar el escritorio o se tendrían que cambiar mas cosas para, por ejemplo, pasar de ubuntu a kubuntu
<MrTulias> pregunto
<rbndj8> omikron4 se me colgo el internet
<Decepticon_> mimecar:  hola, tengo fluxbox pero ve q se esta complicando tunear esto
<Decepticon_> q me recomiendas
<mimecar> prueba otros escritorios
<Decepticon_> para tener un escritorio cool
<mimecar> rbndj8: no he seguido toda la conversación
<mimecar> KDE tiene efectos
<rbndj8> ok
<Decepticon_> mimecar:  ok
<Decepticon_> mimecar:  VA ESE
<mimecar> prueba el live cd antes
<rbndj8> bueno ise todo lo k me dijeron pero no quiso connectarce a internet con el usb
<Decepticon_> ummm
<Decepticon_> mimecar:  como es eso=?
<Decepticon_> mimecar:  DESDE cd
<mimecar> para no instalar todos los paquetes de kde
<Decepticon_> mimecar:  q va
<Decepticon_> tengo una notebook
<mimecar> ... CD => USB
<rbndj8> minecar tengo una usb wireles k quiero usar por k las señales wifi casi no me llegan
<rbndj8> osea estan muy lejos
<mimecar> en todos los canales?
<Decepticon_> ok
<rbndj8> el usb esta instalado y veo todas las redes
<rbndj8> pero cuando le doy para conectar con el usb no se conecta a la red que quiero
<rbndj8> solo se conecta con la que tiene integrada
<mimecar> desactiva la tarjeta integrada
<rbndj8> ya lo ise pero no se quiso connectar con la usb
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rbndj8> la wifi k  me quiero conectar esta con mac adress
<rbndj8> 12.04
<mimecar> mac address?
<rbndj8> osea quien me pasa el internet tiene configurado el router para k solo se puedan conectar si tiene el mac adress configurado en el router
<mimecar> habla con él y que cambie la mac
<rbndj8> entonces son la usb me da una mac diferente
<rbndj8> con la usb es diferente el mac adress
<mimecar> lo tiene que ser
<rbndj8> como checo si es diferente
<mimecar> es diferente la mac
<rbndj8> ok
<mimecar> has mirado si tu tarjeta está soportada en ubuntu?
<rbndj8> ayer en el trabajo me conecte con las dos en la red
<rbndj8> y en una que teien password y se conectaba bien
<rbndj8> minecar
<rbndj8> pence k la mac address no se puede cambiar
<mimecar> rbndj8: si en el trabajo te ha funcionado la tarjeta wifi y ahora no
<mimecar> tu tarjeta SI que está funcionando
<rbndj8> si te comente k la puedo ver
<mimecar> tu tarjeta funciona correctamente
<mimecar> y el router del vecino te bloquea la conexión
<mimecar> no tienes ningún problema
<rbndj8> cuando coy al network manager puedo ver las redes
<mimecar> dile a tu vecino que ponga la nueva mac
<rbndj8> ok
<adrian_> hola
<adrian_> amigos alguien q me pueda colaborar tengo un error al instalar skype
<adrian_> dice no se puede instalar ia32-libs
<mimecar> tu sistema es de 64 bits?
<adrian_> si
<mimecar> estas instalando la versión de skype de 64 bits?
<adrian_> si claro
<adrian_> Satellite-L745 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> y te pide una librería de 32 bis?
<adrian_> si :S
<mimecar> de donde has descargado skype?
<adrian_> de la web oficial
<mimecar> instala el programa desde consola y pon los errores en pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<adrian_> tambien he intentado instalar desde el centro de software de ubuntu y me muestra el error de ia32-libs
<Joelito> alguien conoce una distribución basada en ubuntu que no use plymouth?
<adrian_> mimecar: http://pastebin.com/dketbLNx
<mimecar> no estas instalando el paquete de 64 bits
<mimecar> ni el que te has descargado
<mimecar> Joelito: por qué no quieres usar ubuntu?
<Joelito> no es que no quiera usarlo, lo que pasa es que mi laptop muestra una pantalla oscura, durante el livecd y no se ve nada
<Joelito> y ahorita le puse debian stable y va de lujo, por lo que deduzo que es plymouth
<mimecar> el live cd de la 12.04?
<Joelito> ajá
<mimecar> edita las opciones de arranque de ubuntu y desactivalo
<Monkey> que es un kernel panic? :D
<adrian_> :(
<mimecar> adrian_: dpkg -i paquete
<Joelito> mimecar, como hago que aparezcan tales funciones de grub, si grub está oculto, ya que no muestra menu
<mimecar> shift derecho / izquierdo en el arranque
<Joelito> voy a probar
<adrian_> mimecar: amigo mira http://pastebin.com/YwsG8Wzm me sale el error
<mimecar> no te deja instalar esos paquetes de forma manual?
<adrian_> lo he intentado pero sin exito :S no se q hacer
<adrian_> hasta instalé synaptic para intentar instalar de ahi ia32-libs pero me muestra un error
<mimecar> qué error
<adrian_> mimecar: muestra esto ia32-libs:  Depende: ia32-libs-multiarch
<bix_> Hola, tengo problemas para hacer login con mi usuario en Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, pero si me deja como invitado! , ayuda por favor
<mimecar> !detalles bix_
<kubot> bix_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<fcanela> Hola! hay alguna manera de hacer que el audio salga tanto por los auriculares como por la salida auxiliar?
<mimecar> fcanela: para que quieres hacer eso?
<fcanela> para sacar las salidas por spekers sin necesidad de jack
<bix_> primero se me bloqueó, instalando skype, y actualizando el sistema, tambien modifiiqué alguna opción de compiz para aumentar algo la velocidad del unity
<mimecar> si tienes conectados los auriculares, no veo para que necesitas los altavoces
<fcanela> pues porque los auriculares son para una persona
<mimecar> bix_: inicia en el modo de rescate y pon las actualizaciones que falten, después crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y usalo para entrar
<bix_> y al reiniciar, tras introducir la contraseña, me devuelve a la pantalla de bienvenida
<bix_> pero si puedo entrar como invitado
<mimecar> invitado es un usuario limitado
<fcanela> y en publico es muy invasivo poner los altavoces
<bix_> y en tty1 puedo logearme con ese usuario y como root
<mimecar> fcanela: cuando conectas los auriculares los altavoces se desactivan
<mimecar> bix_: podrás usar sudo, pero no ponerte con el usuario root
<fcanela> reformulo la pregunta porque creo que la he planteado mal
<mimecar> bix_: crea un usuario nuevo y usalo
<fcanela> dispongo de tres jacks: auriculares, microfono y auxiliar
<bix_> si,hago  sudo su, y aparezco como root
<mimecar> bix_: pero no eres el usuario root, ubuntu no permite iniciar sesión con 'root'
<fcanela> intento obtener la misma salida por el jack de auriculares y por el auxiliar
<bix_> mimecar: y he podido eliminar archivos, por si era un problema de espacio, estaba justito ya en esa partición
<bix_> entiendo
<mimecar> si has modificado la configuración de tu sistema para "aumentar" la velocidad algo has tocado que no debias
<bix_> mimecar: solo quite alguna animacion de compiz que hacia ir mas lento el unity, y re-instalé skype porque me daba problemas de audio, y ahí empezo a bloquearse el centro de software varias veces
<mimecar> bix_: has añadido repositorios PPA?
<bix_> mimecar: no manualmente, solo con el centro de softwar, como me dio problemas, lo hice finalmente con synaptic
<mimecar> los has añadido con el centro de software?
<bix_> estoy probando otra cosa, y parece que está funcionando: inicié en mode recuperación,  y reconfiguré dpkg con 'gdm' y así si me ha iniciado :), algo más antigua la interfaza, pero por ahora funciona
<bix_> al poder entrar con terminal en tty1, pude hacer limpieza y actualizacion de paquetes, quizas eso ayudó, lo raro es como invitado si podía entrary funcionaba unity y todo  lo demás que ese usuario puede hacer
<bix_> también hice un fsck y me decía que había bloques con fecha futuras!..en fin , que cosas..
<bix_> exit
<Guest20022> hola?
<cachito_ubuntero> tengo problemas para reproducir videos de youtube con totem , dice que No se puede conectar con el servidor proxy alguien sabe que significa?
<cachito_ubuntero> tengo problemas para reproducir videos de youtube con totem , dice que No se puede conectar con el servidor proxy alguien sabe que significa?
<carnau> ¿Cómo se entra a ver la lista de contactos conectados en Empathy, en Gnome 3?
<Gus81> hola, acabo de comprar unos audiculares con microfono Logitech USB, cuando los pongo en la NoteBook con Windows 7 funcionan bárbaro al instante, pero no los puedo hacer funcionar en Linux (Kubuntu)
<Gus81> estuve leyengo algo en internet y es bastante complicado hacerlos funcionar ya que tienen una placa de red integrada en el USB
<Gus81> hay que tocar varios archivos
<Gus81> una pregunta, no hay manera de hacerlos funcionar de una forma facil?
<chilicuil> seguramente es hardware muy nuevo y por eso no funciona por defecto, lamentablemente no tengo un microfono similar para probar y ayudarte, sin embargo, si me pasas algunas de las ligas, podria ayudarte a aclarar algunos puntos de la instalacion
<Gus81> no pero Linux lo reconoce, el problema es que no funciona
<Gus81> o sea, lo reconoce como dispositivo de audio Logitech, pero no anda
<Gus81> ja
<chilicuil> el micrfono?, el audio, o ambos?
<Gus81> ambos
<Gus81> al producto es este http://www.cdmarket.com.ar/View/5435/headset-logitech-h390-comfort-usb-stereo.aspx
<Gus81> encontre esta guia pero lei que muchos tienen problemas, además es para Debian, no debería tener problemas ya que Kubuntu es un derivado, pero además tengo miedo de tocar algo y romper todo el sistema jaja
<Gus81> http://debiantotal.blogspot.com.ar/2008/01/auriculares-logitech-clearchat-comfort.html
<Gus81> ya que hay que editar elgunos archivos con el editor vi y es algo complicado para mi
<chilicuil> es muy vieja esa guia Gus81 , no deberias seguirla aunque feura para ubuntu
<chilicuil> mira, encontre algo mucho mas facil de probar: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1942651.html
<Gus81> ah, a ver
<chilicuil> aplica para ubuntu 10.10, tal vez aplique aun para tu version de ubuntu
<Gus81> ah si es del 2008... no me habia dado cuenta...
<Gus81> chilicuil: ya lo instale, me pide reiniciar el sistema, reinicio y te digo si funciono.
<Gus81> chilicuil: ok, funciono
<Gus81> chilicuil: gracias!!!
<chilicuil> de nada Gus81 =D
<alexis_> hola
<Gus81> chilicuil: te hago otra consulta ya que estoy... desde que actualize a KDE 4.9 que tengo problemas al visualizar videos online de cualquier sitio, por ejemplo de youtube, se reinicia solo el entorno grafico, no el sistema, solo el entorno
<Gus81> es como si tocara Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-19
<nextt-t> hola amigos , los siguientes paquetes se han retenido ...nose si puede ser perjudicial para mi sistema, que me decis
<nestor> buenas
<nestor> acabo de instalar ubuntu y tengo un problema, alguno me daria una mano?
<nestor> el problema es que tengo una notebook con wifi integrado, pero yo uso una wifi por usb por el alcance. Pero al apagar la wifi integrada se apaga tmb la wifi usb
<nestor> como puedo solucionar esto?
<papachan> porque queres apagar la wifi integrada?
<nestor> porq estoy conectado por la wifi usb, y la integrada cada cierto tiempo me pone el cartel para q escriba la contraseña de red para conectarme
<nestor> las dos son ATHEROS
<papachan> ah
<nestor> y viejo alguna solucion???
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<chilicuil> hola Zanguetsu o/
<Zanguetsu> chilicuil, hola como va todo
<Luzbelito> Hola a todos. Tal vez alguien sepa c[omo reinstalar el sistema operativo sin afectar la carpeta /home?
<Luzbelito> uso ubuntu 13.04 y por alguna razon destrui el unity... ya busque por todos los tutoriales, segui numerosos consejos en foros y salones pero nada.
<Luzbelito> asi que creo que no queda mas que reinstalar sistema. Me pregurntaba si existiria algun comando de restauracion de sistema o algo asi
<Luzbelito> que devuelva mi 13.04 a su estado original sin afectar /home
<Luzbelito> alguna idea?
<maa> Hola, tengo una duda y quiero saber si me pueden ayudar
<chilicuil> maa: que duda tienes?
<maa> ¿ Para servidor con entorno grafico que es mejor ubuntu, debian, centos u otros ?
<chilicuil> maa: ubuntu es aproximadamente 8 veces mejor que debian, y 15 veces mejor que centos, asi que te recomiendo Ubuntu
<maa> Ok chilicuil, gracias por la informacion
<Luzbelito> ...?
<chilicuil> Luzbelito: puedes reintalar Ubuntu desde el LiveCd y seleccionar la opcion de 'Reinstalar' (probablemente la opcion no se llame exactamente asi), pero debajo encontraras una leyenda donde dice que no modificara tu /home, de cualquier forma, deberias hacer un backup de tu /home
<Luzbelito> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> Luzbelito: buena suerte o/
<talo> iepas
<dysoco> Buenas, estoy haciendo una presentación acerca de Linux, orientada a alumnos... el tema es que entro a ubuntu.com pero no parece que la web este en castellano, y quisiera tomar un par de imagenes, y tengo miedo que los alumnos se "asusten" al ver todo en ingles.
<dysoco> Hay alguna opcion para poner la web en castellano? O es solamente en ingles?
<Zanguetsu> dysoco,
<chilicuil> dysoco: entiendo perfectamente, es estupido que la pagina principal solo este disponible en español, se les ha dicho un par de veces, pero canonical no escucha a la comunidad, a menos que casi casi se los esten comiendo vivos.., sugiero que pongas el link hacia el portal de un equipo local, por ejemplo ubuntu españa, o ubuntu tu pais
<Zanguetsu> dysoco, usa el libro corre linuxcorre
<chilicuil> en ingles*
<dysoco> Ya veo
<dysoco> habia pensado en poner Linux Mint en vez de Ubuntu (por todo este tema de Unity y tal) pero la de Linux Mint tampoco esta en castellano jaja
<chilicuil> dysoco: x_x
<Zanguetsu> hahaha ocupa el libro no oficial de corre linux corre ese esta en castellano y muy completo
<feedoor> con xubuntu se pueden instalar temas gtk1 2 3 metaticy y mas?
<dysoco> gtk2 y gtk3, XFCE no usa metacity, usa xfwm
<dysoco> pero tambien hay temas para xfwm
<feedoor> pero que puedo usar con xubuntu
<feedoor> instale algunos peno no me convencen
<chilicuil> dysoco: si tienes tiempo, puedes ayudar a corregir eso, tu y todos tus alumnos podrian hacer click en 'affects me': https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/221364
<dysoco> won't fix... :/
<feedoor> si bajo un tema gtk3 tendria que funcionar con xubuntu?
<feedoor> estoy en gnome look
<dysoco> Funcionaria en las aplicaciones gtk3
<chilicuil> dysoco: lo dicho, parece que hay que gritar para ser escuchados.., ese bug es del 2008.., han pasado 5 años y nada.., y hace un par de meses re abri un par de bugs con la misma tematica, y fueron cerrados casi inmediamente.., pero si hay suficiente apoyo, podria enviarlo al planet sugiriendo que todos lo marquen como que les afecta.., con miles de votos, estoy seguro que no podrian rechazarlo nuevamente...
<Zanguetsu> donde hay que darle click
<feedoor> para usar ubuntu hay tener un doble nucleo?
<Zanguetsu> feedoor, no no es necesario
<feedoor> el ultimo ubuntu que me funciono fue el 2010
<feedoor> desde que salio unity no puedo instalar ninguno
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu: aqui: http://i.imgur.com/C2TeGfU.png
<feedoor> va muy muy lento
<feedoor> no me da tiempo a instalar los driver privativos
<feedoor> solo el escritorio se consume todo el procesador
<feedoor> Zanquetsu lo tenes instaldo con un pentium 4
<Zanguetsu> nop
<Zanguetsu> pero en teoria deberia de dejarte instalarlo y funcionar sin problemas
<Zanguetsu> cuanta memoria tienes
<Zanguetsu> listo chilicuil ya quedo
<dysoco> a mi ultimamente Ubuntu me va horriblemente mal, y eso que tengo un buen PC
<feedoor> 1.5gb
<dysoco> tengo una resolucion de 400x600 o por ahi hasta que puedo instalar los privativos, no puedo apagarlo bien...
<feedoor> anda muy ubuntu desde unity
<feedoor> anda muy mal :)
<feedoor> cuando lo instalo, pongo el administrador, y el procesador esta a full
<feedoor> pare un benchmark
<Zanguetsu> si de hecho el 13.04 es muy malo
<feedoor> si lo dejo todo el dia se prende fuego
<talo> xD
<Zanguetsu> haaaa
<Zanguetsu> el de el benchmark ya tiene una solución temporal
<Zanguetsu> un amigo de la pagina de ubuntu-es
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu: cool!, podrias ponerlo en la pagina de fb?, para ver si podemos hacer que mas personas le den click =P
<Zanguetsu> ya lo publico en usuario para solucionarlo
<feedoor> bueno sigo confundido
<Zanguetsu> un segundo y pego la liga
<feedoor> ahora estoy en xfce look
<feedoor> y hay tambien temas para gtk1 2 y xfce
<feedoor> solo bajo los xfce?
<Zanguetsu> los que tengan problemas con benchmark aquí hay una pequeña solución ya que este tambien ralentiza el mouse
<Zanguetsu> http://www.ubuntumexico.org/node/2115 solucion al benchmark
<Lopulus> Hola gente... Como puedo solucionar esto?    "la informacion de los paquetes ha sido actualizada por ultima vez hace 277 dias"
<Lopulus> Hola gente... Como puedo solucionar esto?    "la informacion de los paquetes ha sido actualizada por ultima vez hace 277 dias"
<MrTulias> ¿Actualizando?
<nmid00> :D como va Lopulus
<Lopulus> nmid00, como va?
<nmid00> sipilin una actualizacion le vendria de Diego!
<talo> xD
<Lopulus> desde el gestor de actualizaciones?
<talo> si Lopulus
<Lopulus> actualiza cada vez que me pide y luego aparece eso
<talo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<talo> a ver
<blas_> Siempre los mismos zombies
<zerick> Alguien sabe acerca de OCFS2 ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-20
<liux> hola
<liux> como encuentro en ubuntu 13 los programas
<liux> como puedo poner el icono mi equipo en el escritorio del nuevo ubuntu 13
<Yukiteru> ni idea
<Yukiteru> los programa buscalos en Ubuntu Software Center
<liux> y para agregar acesos directos
<liux> le doy click derecho  y no aparece crear lanzador
<liux> hay que instalar alguna aplicacion de lanzador
<Yukiteru> no se
<Yukiteru> no uso nada de eso
<liux> q usas
<Yukiteru> lanzadores del malñ :D
<Yukiteru> openbox
<liux> de q pais sos amigo
<Yukiteru> venezuela
<liux> q version tenes
<liux> la 13 o alguna otra
<Yukiteru> no uso ubuntu tampoco
<liux> q usas
<liux> openbox
<Yukiteru> debian sid
<liux> q es sid
<Yukiteru> debian
<liux> el debian original
<Yukiteru> si
<liux> o alguna modificacion
<Yukiteru> la version inestable
<liux> a ya
<liux> oe y tenes todos los repositoros
<liux> repositorios
<liux> todos los dvd descargados
<Yukiteru> no
<Yukiteru> tengo internet :D
<Yukiteru> todo lo hago por internet hasta la instalacion
<liux> jajaja q mal
<liux> desde hace cuanto tiempo eres linuxero
<Yukiteru> mal por??
<Yukiteru> siempre tengo todo al dia
<Yukiteru> y si linuxero desde hace 12 años
<liux> q bien
<liux> q programa usas mas
<Yukiteru> weechat para el irc, thunderbird, mpd+ncmpcpp, exim4, geany para programacion sencilla, eric4 para python, XDA kitchen android, eclipse
<liux> sos programador q bien
<liux> weechat es mejor q xchat? en ese estoy yo xchat
<Yukiteru> aprendiendo a ser programador
<Yukiteru> para mi si, yo use por mucho tiempo xchat y ahora a weechat no lo cambio por nada
<Yukiteru> aunque eso es eleccion de cada quien
<liux> lo voy a buscar
<Yukiteru> weechat se maneja desde la terminal
<liux> q bien yo tambien estoy estudiando programacion
<Yukiteru> no hay menues ni nada de eso
<liux> q bien
<liux> lo voy adescargar
<liux> y estas estudiando en alguna universidad
<Yukiteru> si, lic en fisica e ingenieria de sistemas
<Yukiteru> terminando la lic
<Yukiteru> me voy gente mañana hay trabajo
<xubuntu832> Necesito que alguien me ayude. He reinstalado Ubuntu y me han borrado todas las fotos y videos que tenia en el ordenador. Alguien me puede esplicar como recuperarlos o como volver a la configuracion que el ordenador tenia antes de hacer la reinstalacion.
<waflessnet> jajajajaj
<waflessnet> voy a llorar
<xubuntu832> Por favor.
<waflessnet> calmao flaco
<xubuntu832> Tenia todas las fotos de mi hija de 12 años.
<GridCube> xubuntu832: huy
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> explicame que hiciste?
<waflessnet> xubuntu832, aquí hay varias herramientas http://mividabinaria.blogspot.com/2011/11/recuperar-archivos-borradoswindowslinux.html
<waflessnet> tienes que hacerlo con un livecd
<xubuntu832> No se me configurava ni la wifi ni se leia cuando ponia el usb i puse el cd de instalacion del Ubunto.
<waflessnet> xubuntu832, pero reinstalaste o instalaste ubuntu ?
<waflessnet> tenias un windows ?
<waflessnet> Don Shago usted sabe algo ?
<Shago> xubuntu832, explica mejor que tenias antes de perder las imagenes!
<xubuntu832> Reinstale,..pero al final me alia un mensage que me dava varias opciones no lo lei bien le di a acceptar ...i sigo sin recivir la radiofrecuencia de la wifi. La verdad es que soy un poco anticuada con el uso de las nuevas tecnologias.
<xubuntu832> No tenia el windons, tenia el Ubuntu porque un amigo que se ha ido a Australia me lo instalo.
<waflessnet> xubuntu832, mm usa tu disco de instalacion como live cd y revisa el link  que envie ,
<waflessnet> xubuntu832, fijate que con R-Linux puedes recuperar los archivos.
<waflessnet> no están complicado aca te podemos ayudar, :D
<waflessnet> Shago, mi café por favor !
<Shago> xubuntu832, Puedes usar PhotoRec Tambien desde un live CD
<xubuntu832> Es la primera vez que me pongo en contacto con este canal.
<Shago> http://www.muylinux.com/2012/05/29/recupera-datos-perdidos-en-linux-con-test-disk-y-photorec/
<xubuntu832> Jo te invito a café
<waflessnet> ya está cuando le vamos ?
<Shago> jajajajaja
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<waflessnet> o\
<Shago> o/\o
<waflessnet> ¬¬
<Zanguetsu> como les va a todos espero que muy bien
<Shago> ;)
<xubuntu832> Esto de usar el disco de instalacion como live cd es una opcion que tiene el cd?
<Shago> sep
<waflessnet> obvio
<Zanguetsu> sip
<waflessnet> que ubuntu tienes ?
<xubuntu832> 12.10
<waflessnet> viene con livecd , me parece que dice "probar" o algo así
<xubuntu832> Si, algo de memòria fotografica tengo.
<waflessnet> instalas el R-linux o Photorec para recuperar los archivos.
<waflessnet> por tanto tienes que apagar y preder la maquina con el cd puesto, he indicarle provar
<waflessnet> probar*
<xubuntu832> Vivo en Barcelona
<xubuntu832> No podriamos quedar?
<xubuntu832> Es que me da un poco de miedo de no saber como hacerlo.
<xubuntu832> Hacerlo bien,...
<waflessnet> xubuntu832, uff dificil de aca desde santiago,
<waflessnet> chile
<xubuntu832> Estoy viendo los enlaces que me habeis enviado, i os lo agradezco porque me da mucha esperanza de poder recuperar las fotos i los videos,...
<xubuntu832> Pero hare un esfuerzo bien grande y intentare aprender un poquito,...
<xubuntu832> Primero tengo que descargar el text disc i luego el photorec?
<xubuntu832> Que lástima,..Santiago de Chile,...no me puedo teletransportar todavia?
<waflessnet> xubuntu832,  jajaja
<waflessnet> skype xubuntu832  existe la tecnolgía
<waflessnet> :D
<xubuntu832> Como pones mi nick antes de escribir algo para dar a entender que estas respondiendo a mis preguntas?
<Shago> con una , (coma)... despues del nombre
<GridCube> xubuntu832: escribi las primeras letras de un nick y apreta la tecla "tab"
<GridCube> la que esta arriba de bloq mays P:
<xubuntu832> waflessnet,
<waflessnet> :$
<waflessnet> jajaja
<Shago> aseeee mesmooo papeeetoooo!!!! jajajajajajajajajaja
<xubuntu832> GridCube: Si!!! mucho mejor,...almenos para que esto no parezca la torre de  Babel.
<xubuntu832> GridCube: ofimàtica si que se alguna cosa,..
<xubuntu832> waflessnet, con la coma,...
<xubuntu832> Shago:
<xubuntu832> Perdon por el cachondeo,...del tabulador. Ya sabeis que no estoy muy de guasa.
<GridCube> xubuntu832: no andes pingeando porque si por favor
<xubuntu832> waflessnet: Hare lo que me has dicho,...instalo los programas que me habeis facilitado,....1- me los descargo 2-reinicio el ordenador, 3- me leo bien los enunciados para poder recuperar los arxivos de imágenes y vídeos. .4-Pongo el CD de Ubuntu a modo live cd probar,,...y todo hecho.
<waflessnet> yes.
<waflessnet> conectaté al canal haber como te fue.
<GridCube> xubuntu832: elegi un programa y trata de usar ese solo
<GridCube> no andes instalando un monton
<GridCube> ya de por si son complicados de usar para que te andes confundiendo con varios, si te puedo recomendar uno es testdisk porque es el que he usado y me ha funcionado
<xubuntu832> GridCube: muchas gràcias, la voz de la experiencia es la mejor consejera. Para mi todo esto es muy complicado cierto, pero habra que aprender.
<xubuntu832> GridCube: o sea que el programa testdisk te recupera las fotos i los vìdeos?
<xubuntu832> waflessnet: Cuando lo tenga por la mano me conectare y os cuento la experiència,...ademas tengo mas dudas como podreis deducir,...esto de las fotos fuè a consecuencia de reinstalar el programa para que se activara la emision de la radiofrecuència ,..porque no se me enciende el piloto azul de la wifi,...
<waflessnet> ok
<xubuntu832> waflessnet: mejor que vaya por pasos pequeños y luego ya hare lo siguiente, no?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> xubuntu832: lo del wifi en todo caso jamas requeriria de una reinstalacion
<GridCube> es como si se te quemara la heladera y salis a comprar una casa nueva
<xubuntu832> GridCube: si me lo tomare con esta filosofia...muchas gracias!
<xubuntu832> G
<xubuntu832> GridCube: Ayayay,...pero no serà para tanto, que me asusto con nada.
<WyReSP> chicos, tengo problemas para usar las tarjetas de red
<WyReSP> estoy intentando conectarme en red con un amigo
<WyReSP> pero no puedo
<WyReSP> ni por cable ni por inalámbrica
<WyReSP> la verdad que está usando windows 7 y yo ubuntu 11.10
<WyReSP> pero ... es que sólo consigo conectarme a los dispositivos de red que tienen internet
<WyReSP> estoy intentando conectarme también con un router
<WyReSP> que no tiene acceso a internet
<WyReSP> pero la idea era conectarnos los dos al router
<WyReSP> y no consigo tampoco conectarme al router ni por cable ni por wifi
<WyReSP> alguna sugerencia?
<waflessnet> WyReSP, probaste ping ?
<waflessnet> el router
<waflessnet> tiene activado el DHCP}
<WyReSP> ping
<WyReSP> ?
<waflessnet> DHCP*
<WyReSP> sí creo
<waflessnet>  o estas con ip estatica
<WyReSP> de todas formas... no consigo conectarme!!
<WyReSP> así que tampoco puedo entrar en la config del router
<waflessnet> desde cualquer maquina ?
<WyReSP> no
<WyReSP> desde la mía solo
<WyReSP> pero es que es raro
<WyReSP> tampoco puedo conectarme directamente con un cable al pc de mi amigo
<waflessnet> WyReSP, o.o
<waflessnet> te falta un poco de conceptos de red
<WyReSP> sin embargo
<WyReSP> mi amigo con windows se puede conectar al router :S
<waflessnet> ,prueba esto
<waflessnet> si tienes el la pc con linux conectada al router
<waflessnet> dhclient
<waflessnet> desde la consola
<waflessnet> como root
<WyReSP> esque... no está conectada... en teoría
<WyReSP> y menos ahora
<WyReSP> que estoy conectado a la wifi
<WyReSP> para poder hablar con ustedes xD
<WyReSP> si hago el dhclient me lanza este mensaje
<WyReSP> http://pastebin.com/dwF2VKDA
<WyReSP> y a parte... es extraño
<WyReSP> me resulta conflictivo usar a la vez
<WyReSP> la tarjeta wifi y la de red de cable
<waflessnet> WyReSP, el comando dhclient te indico eso ,que raro
<waflessnet> porque el texto dice que estas trantando de hacer /etc/init.d/
<xubuntu590> waflessnet: Perdona pero como se que sistema de Linux tengo con el xubuntu 12.10?
<waflessnet> estas corriendo un ubunto con escritorio KDE / y linux es el kernel del sistema, ubuntu/xubuntu/fedora/debian o slackware,etc son distribuciones de un kernel linux
<xubuntu590> waflessnet: linux i386 ...o...linux x86_64?
<waflessnet> xubuntu590,  en si  ya estas corriendo linux con una distro o distribucion que se llama xubunto donde la Xubuntu quiere decir que estas corriendo kde
<waflessnet> haaaa !
<waflessnet> la arquitectura
<waflessnet> xd
<waflessnet> uname -a
<waflessnet> corriendo entorno de escritorio kde*
<Bradford> ._.
<nmid00> consulta ? que Theme utiliza Xubuntu 13.04 para el XFCE
<nmid00> no me van a decir que nadie save!!??
<chilicuil> sabe*
<nmid00> quien
<nmid00> no se apresures hee!!!
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-21
<nmid00> volve!!!!!!!!! genome2
<Souchiro> usa mate y punto
<nmid00> Souchiro, sabes que lo estube pensando eso ayer
<Allan1097> Hola
<Allan1097> hay alguien aqui
<Allan1097> sera que m epuedan ayudar?
<next_-> hola me han desparecido los bordes de las vetntanas
<next_-> el maximizar  y cerrar y todo eso, pero de todas las ventasnas
<liux> hola amigos
<liux> q tal
<next_-> hola
<next_-> qe tal
<next_-> liux
<liux> hola
<liux> as configurado el grub?
<next_-> no no
<next_-> estoy muy familiarizado
<next_-> con esas cosas son criticas
<next_-> del sistema
<next_-> creo que aora es grub 2
<next_-> que te ha pasado ?
<next_-> tambien , hay un programa que se llama boot-repair en interfaz gradfica,, pero es uqe no se lo que te ha pasado
<next_-> y tambien otro si no mal recuerdo que es de interfaz grafica
<next_-> que se llama  Grub customizer
<next_-> no te voy a negar que me cargado muchas veeces el grub pero casi siempre tiene arrreglo
<liux> pues quiero instalar dual boot
<liux> 2 sistemas
<liux> o mas y que los gestione el grub
<liux> pero personalizarlo
<next_-> ah bueno
<next_-> si el ultimo es linux te dara la opcion de donde isntalarlo
<next_-> que sistemas quieres instalar?
<talo> nas
<Monkey> Hola
<xubuntu150> waflessnet: Hola de nuevo no tengo ni idea de como funciona elm programa que me dijiste "TestDisc" para poder recuperar las fotos que se me borraron al reescribir el programa,...lo he descargado y he abierto todas las carpetas no he encontrado ningun ejecutable,...ni ningun manual de instrucciones en español. Seguramente es una cosa sencilla lo tendre que gravar en un pen drive?,..abrir el emulador del terminal y dar unas clav
<xubuntu150> waflessnet: esplicarme. Si puedes darme las instrucciones i la clave de comandos?
<xubuntu150> waflessnet: para que no me resulte muy complicado, por favor?
<xubuntu150> Shago: Tambien me podria responder usted si puede leer la pregunta planteada al compañero waflessnet .
<xubuntu150> Si hay alguien mas, que pueda ayudarme en esplicar el procedimiento completo que he de hacer, para poder recuperar unos arxivos de fotos i videos que se me borraron al reinstalar el programa Ubuntu 12,10. Ahora ya estoy metida en esta comunidad i me haria muy feliz recibir alguna respuesta de alguna persona experta. Gracias.
<xubuntu150> Hace rato que he planteado una pregunta a unos compañeros,...es posible que esten ocupados y que no me puedan responder,..quiza sea yo que me he equivocado con la forma de plantear el problema que pretendo resolver, o este no es el sitio para plantear estas preguntas? Alguien me podria indicar algo.
<xubuntu150> Dispongo de muy poco tiempo para hacer esto,..por favor?
<fzeta> http://goo.gl/p8pUD
<xubuntu150> Gracias
<fzeta> xubuntu150: No es tan difícil, es ir al buscador de googel y teclear "manual testdisk" y tienes un porrón de opciones:-DDD Google es tu amigo.
<buenaventura> ésta
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<DanielCLS> hola a todos, necesito ayuda con un problema: tengo una unidad USB externa lectora de DVD, pero cuando lo conecto al PC no pasa nada (estoy con ubuntu 12.10)
<mimecar> has metido un disco dentro?
<DanielCLS> si
<DanielCLS> si, el disco está insertado dentro la unidad
<mimecar> el led del lector se enciende?
<DanielCLS> si, se enciende
<mimecar> lo conectas directamente a un puerto usb o a un hub
<lucain> si lo reconoce el sistema? si das un lsubs aparece algo?
<lucain> lsusb
<DanielCLS> lo conecto directo
<DanielCLS> resultado de lsusb http://pastebin.com/vvYtDrH1
<mimecar> no parece que lo detecte
<lucain> no lo reconoce, se ven 4 puertos usb 1.1
<mimecar> DanielCLS, ese lector te funciona en otros equipos verdad?
<waflessnet> DanielCLS, enchuba el usb en la maquina
<waflessnet> jejej
<DanielCLS> encontré el problema, una estupidez mía, el device viene con dos cables usb (alimentación y datos) sólo estaba usando el de alimentacion
<DanielCLS> mis disculpas muchachos
<rober> hola hay alguien?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-22
<IR2388> hola
<Nery> hola alguien me puede ayudar tengo una maquina virtual estoy tratando la version de ubuntu 12.04 pero despues de seleccionar el idioma de instalacion y dar clic en instalar ya no muestra nada  la version 10.04 no da error
<IR2388> holaaa
<IR2388> alguien sabe como iniciar ubuntu en modo consola, sin entorno grafico?
<deamonologist> IR2388, http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<IR2388> hola, alguien sabe como instalar los drivers propietarios de nvidia?
<IR2388> ayuda porfaaa
<em> hola
<em> busco canales de IRC donde puedo charlar en espanol y aprender lo
<diegothinkpad> hola
<diegothinkpad> alguien aca?
<julio> hola
<julio> a todos
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<joaquin> Buenos días, como listar los directorios recursivamente y que la salida en consola sea la siguiente /home/user/directorio/subdirectorio/archivo fecha y hora de creacion
<cousteau> para recursivo, usa ls -R
<joaquin> gracias, pero como puedo manejar la salida en terminal
<cousteau> aunque quizá `find` te sea más útil
<joaquin> como?
<cousteau> find -print 'formato'...  supongo que en el manual de find dirán algo
<cousteau> no, -printf
<cousteau> bueno, la fecha de creación a lo mejor no está disponible porque en el sistema de archivos sólo está la de modificación
<cousteau> creo que sería   find -printf '%p %c\n'
<cousteau> para más info, mira `man find`, la parte que habla sobre -printf
<joaquin> wao gracias
<joaquin> cousteau++
<cousteau> de nada :)
<familia> hola a todos
<familia> resulta que tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu 13, el nivel del brillo esta baja siempre tengo que presionar las teclas fn+brillo
<familia> alguna solucion para esto.
 * Zanguetsu off
<virtualbox> hola
<virtualbox> no consigo
<virtualbox> añadir un usb ala virrtual box
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-23
<IR2388> hola
<IR2388> alguien sabe como desistalar los drivers de nvidia e instalar los privativos? tengo ubuntu 13.04
<m4v> IR2388: los drivers de nvidia son los privativos, supongo que te refieres a desinstalar los drivers libres e instalar de los nvidia.
<IR2388> sisi
<IR2388> estube buscando en google pero vi muchas formas de hacerlo, nose cual conviene
<m4v> IR2388: ubuntu tiene una aplicación llama additional drivers o algo así para hacerlo
<m4v> sería la forma más sencilla.
<IR2388> claro, lo que pasa es que se tilda :s tendria que ser modo consola
<m4v> IR2388: creo que sería «sudo apt-get install nvidia-current»
<m4v> IR2388: que placa es?
<IR2388> geforce 7025/nFocrce 630a
<ivedci89> hola gente, he encontrado sin querer un error que me parece grabe de lightdm
<ivedci89> al instalar ubuntu 13.04
<ivedci89> y luego, lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop... el menu de seleccion del entorno grafico con que iniciar sesion, queda con un scroll o algo asi muy feo... o sea no se puede seleccionar los ultimos porque quedan fuera de la pantalla
<ivedci89> entre lo que estan Ubuntu, (predeterminado)
<ivedci89> no tiene barra de desplazamiento
<m4v> ivedci89: para reportar bugs es en launchpad, o tenías una pregunta?
<m4v> (estoy en kubuntu así que no puedo fijarme)
<ivedci89> claro esa es mi pregunta
<ivedci89> cómo reporto errores de se tipo?
<m4v> !bugs ivedci89
<kubot> ivedci89: ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<IR2388> que hago entonces m4v ? instalo solo ese paquete?
<m4v> IR2388: calculo que sí, que placa tienes?
<IR2388> geforce 7025/
<m4v> IR2388: creo que tendrías que instalar nvidia-current, no puedo estar seguro porque no tengo una placa nvidia
<IR2388> ahh bueno
<IR2388> voy a probar
<IR2388> gracias :)
<Xavier89> holaa
<talo> nas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<waflessnet> o/\o hola !
<chilicuil> waflessnet: o/
<waflessnet> chilicuil, \o
<[CaBeTuX]> Hola gente!
<[CaBeTuX]> como va?
<[CaBeTuX]> tengo un problemita con rsyslog
<[CaBeTuX]> acabo de crear un .conf con una configuracion para que ante ciertos "mensajes" en el log de catalina.out me los mande a un rsyslog remoto
<[CaBeTuX]> pero no funciona
<[CaBeTuX]> y no se como hacerle debbuging
<eduardo_> hola tengo una duda.. quiero copiar la carpeta .wine a una particion /windows que tengo formateada en vfat
<mimecar> eduardo_, no deberías hacer eso
<eduardo_> pero al copiar todo me sale error no pueden copiar enlaces simbolicos por el sistema de archivos...
<eduardo_> mimecar por ??
<mimecar> vfat no tiene el sistema de permisos de linux?
<mimecar> estas más limitado
<eduardo_> si que lo tiene no ?? es que en ubuntu soy nuevo pero he utilizado fedora y opensuse y me extraña el error de los enlaces simbolicos
<eduardo_> lo monto en una carpeta /Windows
<eduardo_> el ls -l me sale
<eduardo_> drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 16384 ago 23 19:40 Windows
<mimecar> los permisos que tienes en ext4 no los tienes en vfat
<mimecar> una cosa es que con suerte te funcione, pero puedes tener problemas
<eduardo_> bueno es para tener archivos de musica y videos, y tener spotify, line, jdownloader... algunos programas que uso con wine en un directorio como si fuera windows de verdad y no tener un .wine para cada usuario....que ocupa bastante...
<eduardo_> lo raro es lo de los enlaces simbolicos tb, trabajando en fedora, red hat y suse no me habia pasado nunca...ademas tener una particion vfat siempre va bien para cosas de pens, camaras y demas...
<mimecar> ubuntu funciona igual que las otras distribuciones
<mimecar> si no te ha pasado puede ser que no tuvieras esos enlaces
<eduardo_> pues no se el error este de no dejar copiar/pegar enlaces simbolicos solo lo he visto en ubuntu...
<eduardo_> y eso que estoy de root
<mimecar> qué tiene que ver que seas root? (aparte de dejar mal los permisos)
<[CaBeTuX]> no deja mal los permisos mimecar, si esta copiando de ext3/4 a vfat
<[CaBeTuX]> porque no mantiene los permisos
<guampa> eduardo_: vfat no soporta permisos ni enlaces simbolicos en ningun linux
<eduardo_> pues que de permisos no deberia haber problemas....ya te digo o se me escapa
<[CaBeTuX]> no es problema de permisos eduardo_
<mimecar> [CaBeTuX], vfat no los tiene pero si se pone a copiar cosas como root a extx por ejemplo los dejará mal
<guampa> eso es por otra cosa, linux te va a mostrar permisos aunque el sistema fisico "en disco" no los tenga
<eduardo_> guampa: estas seguro hace tiempo que tengo una particion de intercambio que llamo con vfat y nunca me habia pasado.. en fedora, suse.... lo  que siempre habia utilizado es kde y no gnome pero tampoco
<eduardo_> creo que sea el problema....
<guampa> 100% seguro
<mimecar> eduardo_, si antes no tenías enlaces simbólicos te podría copiar bien
<[CaBeTuX]> es probema de que si existe algun enlace simbolico, no te va a seguir el enlace simbolico, no te va a copiar ese file.
<mimecar> pero si los tienes ahora poco puedes hacer
<[CaBeTuX]> eduardo_, usa "cp -H origen destino"
<eduardo_> yo tengo mi linux y una particion vfat que llamo /windows que utilizo cuando me bajo peliculas o canciones, y las guardo alli.. tb me va bien para hacer intercambios con pens o moviles de colegas..
<[CaBeTuX]> eduardo... cp -H te sigue el enlace simbolico
<[CaBeTuX]> ok?
<[CaBeTuX]> hace el cp con el parametro -H y comentanos que tal te fue
<eduardo_> ya ya espera jejjeje
<[CaBeTuX]> pega el output en paste.ubuntu.com
<[CaBeTuX]> y pasanos el link y lo vemos
<[CaBeTuX]> igual sospecho que estas intentando hacer alguna cosa "rara"
<eduardo_> tengo que meterle mas parametros... porque quiero los archivos de dentro de la carpeta .wie
<eduardo_> .wine
<eduardo_> -Hrf estaria bien no ??
<[CaBeTuX]> que queres copiar, de donde a donde? toda la carpeta entera?
<eduardo_> si.. el directorio .wine que tengo en mi home lo quiero poner en /Windows
<[CaBeTuX]> pegame aca el comando que estas corriendo
<waflessnet> eduardo_, que quieres copiar... no se entiende y estas muy disperso
<eduardo_> y despues hacer un enlace simbolico de mi home a Windows no se si me explico... asi entre con el usuario que entre tendre la misma configuracion y no me ocupara memoria en home
<[CaBeTuX]> cp -HR ~/.wine/ /Windows
<[CaBeTuX]> no es memoria, es disco
<[CaBeTuX]> expresate bien por favor, sino es dificil entenderte
<eduardo_> si perdon
<[CaBeTuX]> luego de mover el .wine a /windows... hace el enlace simbolico
<[CaBeTuX]> igual no es buena idea
<[CaBeTuX]> para nada
<[CaBeTuX]> pero podria llegar a funcionar
<waflessnet> eduardo_, los archivos que quieres pegar en la carpeta /windows
<waflessnet> donde los tienes ?
<[CaBeTuX]> hace el cp y decinos como te resulto
<waflessnet> sep
<eduardo_> en la carpeta .wine de mi home
<[CaBeTuX]> ya te pegue el comando eduardo
<waflessnet> muestra la salida eduardo_  no somos adivinos
<waflessnet> :D
<[CaBeTuX]> please, execute!
<waflessnet> puff
<waflessnet> para mi que se equivoco de carpeta
<waflessnet> por eso no lo muestra xD
<eduardo_> no ya voy....
<waflessnet> o.o como se demora tanto !
<guampa> bajen un cambio...estamos aca para ayudar o para burlarnos de los que piden ayuda?
<[CaBeTuX]> pega el comando que corriste
<[CaBeTuX]> nadie burla a nadie guampa
<guampa> no lo parece
<[CaBeTuX]> estamos pidiendo que pegue el resultado, no te parece que estoy intentando ayudar?
<waflessnet> guampa, es ironía
<waflessnet> sep
<guampa> no estaba refiriendome a vos [CaBeTuX]
<[CaBeTuX]> bajen un cambio! me incluye
<[CaBeTuX]> xD
<waflessnet> guampa, estamos pidiendole el out
<guampa> si vos te sentis incluido bueno
<eduardo_> perdonar... es que vengo de suse y kde.. y todavia me cuesta encontrar cosas .. jejej  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018754/
<guampa> cosa tuya
<waflessnet> eduardo_,  da lo mismo si estubiste en slackware/arch/debian
<waflessnet> el kernel es lo que importa
<waflessnet> tienes los permisos ?
<[CaBeTuX]> y el comando que ejecutaste?
<eduardo_> quiero decir que los marcadores, complementos etc... estas acostumbrado a una manera de trabajar ejjejeje
<eduardo_>  cp -HR /home/eduardo/.wine/ /Windows
<waflessnet> tienes permisos para crear en la carpeta /Windows ?
<waflessnet> prueba relizando lo mismo pero con el usuario root
<eduardo_> <waflessnet>: si estoy de root en el sistema
<eduardo_> he entrado en modo grafico como root
<waflessnet> o.o !
<waflessnet> modo grafico como root ? wuau .. eso nunca lo deberías hacer !
<waflessnet> entonces prueba si puedes crear una carpeta en /Windows
<waflessnet> con mkdir
<waflessnet> guampa, eres una vieja alaraca
<waflessnet> :D
<eduardo_> bueno es que estoy configurando cosas y como es el ordenador de casa tampoco pasa nada...
<waflessnet> eduardo_, !?
<waflessnet> eduardo prueba crear la carpeta
<eduardo_> si que he creado una carpeta pero con nautilus... supongo que es lo mismo ...
<virtualbox> hola
<virtualbox> compañeros
<virtualbox> estoy cansado de buscar
<virtualbox> maneras para instalar virtual box...
<virtualbox> y siempre el mismo error de kernel no instalad 1909
<mimecar> virtualbox, virtualbox está en los repositoiros
<virtualbox> alguien puede pasarme un link con la manera correcta de instalar virrtual box y su correspondiente adittions.???
<mimecar> repositorios
<mimecar> eduardo_, el comando que te ha dado [CaBeTuX] es para la consola
<Zanguetsu> virtualbox, virtualvox esta en los repositorios
<virtualbox> esta es ladecima vez que lo instalo de los repos,,, y del centro software...
<mimecar> no tienes que tener nada gráfico como root para ejecutarlo
<eduardo_> ya, ya funciona tb jejjeje
<eduardo_> estoy en root porque estoy configurando e instalando el sistema... como lo tenia antes jeejej y me esta costando esto de vfat que no me habia pasado nunca
<eduardo_> aunque ahora me haceis dudar....
<eduardo_> no ahora que pienso tengo discos duros usb externos con usb... y con vfat y podia copiar y  mover indistintamente archivos, carpetas de un sitio a otro sin problemas con los enlaces simbolicos..
<mimecar> eduardo_, ¿qué es para ti estar como root?
<eduardo_> que no me falte algun modulo o algo ...
<eduardo_> mimecar: pues estoy como root.... en terminal me pone root@MiPcLinux
<mimecar> una cosa es que tengas una consola y hayas usado sudo
<eduardo_> MiPcLinux es nombre equipo
<mimecar> y otra diferente que tu entorno gráfico se ejecute como root
<eduardo_> mimecar: no no en un tutorial vi como activar el poder escoger usuario en la pantalla de login, y entre como root y contraseña
<eduardo_> tengo la sesion de root
<mimecar> esa es la peor forma de trabajar
<virtualbox> http://cjenkins.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/instalar-virtualbox-con-soporte-para-usb-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<mimecar> usa un usuario normal y sudo cuando haga falta
<eduardo_> ya pero lo he comentado antes, como estoy instalando configurando, retocando cosas, cambiando fstab y varias cosas de root he decidido entrar como root
<virtualbox> mimecar echale un vistazo rapido , la guia es corta so 4 comandos
<mimecar> eduardo_, ok, pero un error estando como root te puede dejar sin sistema
<mimecar> y de momento para copiar archivos no hace falta ser root
<[CaBeTuX]> eduardo_, no puedes tener enlaces simbolicos en vfat
<eduardo_> una cosa la particion tengo como opcion en gparted como lba no lo habia visto nunca...
<mimecar> El_maGicO, si no pones el error que te da virtualbox es complicado
<mimecar> eduardo_, no tiene nada que ver
<eduardo_> cabetux: no quiero ser cabezon pero en un disco usb externo tengo una copia de mi carpeta /home enterita con sus archivos de configuracion y algun enlace
<El_maGicO> ok
<El_maGicO> voy
<mimecar> eduardo_, en un disco con vfat?
<eduardo_> y es vfat
<mimecar> una copia de los archivos o una copia funcional?
<eduardo_> mimecar: no te entiendo, copiar y pegar con konqueror
<mimecar> una cosa es que hayas copiado datos
<eduardo_> porque utilizaba kde... bueno nautilus es su equivalente
<mimecar> y otra que esos datos si los restauras en tu carpeta de usuario funcionen bien
<eduardo_> ahi ya no llego jejjej
<mimecar> vfat no tiene permisos
<mimecar> y ext4 sí
<eduardo_> y fat32 es lo mismo '?¿?
<mimecar> los enlaces simbólicos pueden ser de dos tipos, uno de ellos no copia el archivo
<mimecar> fat32 es lo mismo
<mimecar> ntfs tiene sus permisos propios incompatibles con ext4
<eduardo_> he visto concreta mente tipo archivo w95 fat32
<guampa> eduardo_: el sistema de archivos real es fat, 32 o 16
<eduardo_> mimecar: no tienes disco duro externo o pen o movil o algo en fat32 o vfat ???
<El_maGicO> http://imagebin.org/268539
<mimecar> sí, pero una cosa es tener datos multimedia
<mimecar> y otra diferente configuraciones de programas con sus permisos y ficheros especiales
<guampa> El_maGicO: corriste ese comando?
<El_maGicO> kernel lo tinees en el escritorio pero por si acaso,,, 3.2.0.52
<mimecar> El_maGicO, no estas con ubuntu
<El_maGicO> ubunut 12.04
<mimecar> bugtrack
<El_maGicO> bugtraq
<mimecar> instala el paquete dkms para tu kernel
<El_maGicO> si amigo basado en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> bugtraq no es una versión oficial de ubuntu
<El_maGicO> lose mimecar
<eduardo_> mimecar: se trata de copiar un archivo de tu ordenador al pen ... te deberia dejar sin problemas... y si el archivo es un enlace simbolico diria que tambien...
<El_maGicO> pero te puedo asegurar que va de lujo comparado con unitty
<mimecar> eduardo_, hay dos tipos de enlace simbólicos
<mimecar> uno te pude hacer la copia bien
<El_maGicO> e probado tambien instalando los dmks pero nada,,,
<mimecar> y otro copia sólo el archivo del enlace (que fallará cuando no puedas acceder a la ruta del archivo original)
<guampa> eduardo_: el sistema fat no soporta enlaces simbolicos, no podes usarlos en ese sistema
<El_maGicO> tengo una dsitro de arch en la virtual box y creo que la voy a perder, con todo lo que me costo instalarla...jaja
<guampa> vas a copiar un archivo pero no podes usarlo para apuntar a nada
<guampa> esto es recontra sabido
<mimecar> eduardo_, ¿cuantos archivos simbólicos tienes?
<eduardo_> pues pocos...mimecar tu utilizas wine ???
<mimecar> no
<eduardo_> de hecho no se ni porque tiene alguno es raro..
<eduardo_> otra cosa que ya que estoy que no me entra... como se hace para usar webapps....
<mimecar> para eso wine no te sirve de mucho
<eduardo_> ya ya es otra movida....en cuentas online he configurado mi cuenta hotmail, gmail y facebook.... pero no veo que hace....
<mimecar> las webapps se ejecutan en el servidor
<eduardo_> mimecar ahora es el acabose... tengo en home un enlace directo que se llama Ejemplos que igual lo tienes de cuando instalaste ubuntu....
<eduardo_> lo acabo de copiar y pegar al disco duro USB  y me va de fabula jejejej
<mimecar> ya te he dicho que hay dos tipos de enlaces
<mimecar> si el proceso de copia no hace la copia exacta del enlace
<mimecar> en estos momentos ESTAS viendo los datos de la partición de ubuntu
<mimecar> no los del disco vfat
<eduardo_> me abre desde el disco duro externo usb vfat a /usr/share/example--content
<eduardo_> pues algo igual quiero... en mi home un enlace simbolico .wine que apunte a /windows con todos los archivos de configuracion y todo ahi...
<mimecar> eso lo puedes hacer
<mimecar> en el momento que wine intente poner permisos puede darte problemas
<eduardo_> ah vale ..
<mimecar> una cosa es la configuración y otra los datos
<mimecar> no son lo mismo
<eduardo_> ya ya
<eduardo_> no se como lo hice en fedora y  suse... crei que era mas facil....
<mimecar> lo habrás hecho igual que en ubuntu
<eduardo_> por cierto la opcion lba que me sale en la particion /Windows sabeis para que sirve ? Si es correcta o molesta ???
<mimecar> es el "sistema de archivos" que has elegido en la instalación
<mimecar> no, en el caso de windows es una opción de montaje
<eduardo_> la quito y pongo defatults ?¿?
<mimecar> para que la quieres quitar?
<mimecar> si estas empezando no desactives cosas sin razón
<eduardo_> no se por si puede chocar o por eso no me deja hacer algo....si cambio una particion de vfat a ext4 tengo que formatear y perder los datos no ??
<mimecar> eduardo_, los enlaces no existen en vfat
<mimecar> si formateas perderás los datos
<eduardo_> ya no hay forma de pasar de vfat a ext sin formatear no '
<eL_MagiCo_> ya e solucionado , lo de virtual boxx
<eL_MagiCo_> con el enlace que te e puesto antes,,, e cerrado sesion y vuleto abrir y vuala...
<mimecar> si formateas la partición con ext4 no lo tendrás tan fácil para acceder desde windws
<ivedci89> no aparece la opcion SUSPENDER en Todas la configuraciones-->Energia--<Cuando la energia esté críticamente baja.
<fzeta> pm-suspend
<ivedci89> que es eso
<ivedci89> fzeta:
<fzeta> ivedci89: es el comando para suspender la máquina. Olvídalo, no tiene nada que ver con tu pregunta. ;-)
<ivedci89> ha bueno pero es interesante, gracias...
<ivedci89> irá a un tomboy sobre linux
<mimecar> ivedci89, suspender y batería baja son cosas opuestas
<ivedci89> mmm
<ivedci89> entiendo
<ivedci89> he visto bateria infladas
<mimecar> si te quedas sin batería PIERDES todo
<mimecar> qué tiene que ver eso consuspender?
<ivedci89> a que el hecho de suspender tiene un bajisimo pero gasto al fin de energia...
<mimecar> si la batería es crítica
<ivedci89> y eso hace que la bateria se infle si esta excesivamente gastada
<mimecar> te aguantará un par de minutos y lo perderás todo
<ivedci89> claro
<ivedci89> me pasaba mucho en los celulares
<mimecar> si tienes poca batería apaga el equipo
<ivedci89> jaja si es verdad
<ivedci89> tal vez no tiene que ver ubuntu, pero es comun  que en descargas desde servidores tipo bitshare o algo asi se cancelen solas las descargas en pleno proceso? estoy harto de intentar bajar un archivo
<mimecar> ¿qué relación tiene eso con suspender?
<eduardo_> ya por ultimo lo de las webapps y cuentas online... para que sirven... por ejemplo tengo mi cuenta facebook con contraseña y todo pero cada vez que voy con chromium me pide contraseña y no veo aplicac
<[CaBeTuX]> curl
<eduardo_> aplicacion ni notificaciones ni nada....
<mimecar> eduardo_, en chromium te pondrán un enlace a facebook
<mimecar> la webapp se ejecuta en el servidor de facebook , no en tu equipo
<[CaBeTuX]> ivedci89, curl
<[CaBeTuX]> ;)
<ivedci89> no mimecar, nada tiene que ver
<ivedci89> es solo una duda espontanea
<mimecar> ...
<[CaBeTuX]> bajen un cambio...estamos aca para ayudar
<[CaBeTuX]> ;)
<ivedci89>  a mi mime car me ha ayudado muchas veces!!! pero tambien suele ser como mi amigo https://vitaminsforpitbulls.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/english-bulldog-puppy-for-sale.jpg que ladra por cualquier movimiento extraño...
<[CaBeTuX]> <ivedci89> a que el hecho de suspender tiene un bajisimo pero gasto al fin de energia... y eso hace que la bateria se infle si esta excesivamente gastada
<[CaBeTuX]> genial
<[CaBeTuX]> jajajaja
<mimecar> ivedci89, si la conversación es de un tema y pasas a otro sin relación
<mimecar> es complicado entrar en tu cabeza y saber lo que piensas
<ivedci89> jajaja
<ivedci89> gracias
<[CaBeTuX]> ten cuidado entonces de usar curl, creo que infla la bateria, por el exceso de consumo
<[CaBeTuX]> xD
<ivedci89> no se qué es curl
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> una droga?
<[CaBeTuX]> cuando saltaste de pregunta A a pregunta L de golpe... te dije: usa curl
<[CaBeTuX]> si no sabes que es: man curl
<[CaBeTuX]> ;)
<ivedci89> No existe entrada de manual para curl
<[CaBeTuX]> sudo apt-get install curl && man curl
<[CaBeTuX]> ;)
<ivedci89> http://www.linuxhispano.net/2009/11/26/navega-por-internet-conquista-la-web-con-curl-parte-1/ me esta gustando ... por un momento pense que me estaban gastando una broma...jaja gracias Cab
<eduardo_> gracias a todos los que me han echado una mano... tendreis noticias mias jejejej en breve....ya buscare lo de facebook
<Dragway> saludos a la comunidad
<eL_maGicO> saludos
<eL_maGicO> dragway
<Zanguetsu> buen fin
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-24
<fosco_> buenas
<andtsu> hola
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<sabbut_> Buenas, tengo un problema de conexión wi-fi en un ordenador de sobremesa con Ubuntu
<sabbut> La conexión cableada funciona perfectamente, hace unos días compré un adaptador para conexiones inalámbricas
<sabbut> pero no llega a realizarse la conexión
<fosco__> puees ver las redes inalambricas disponibles?
<fosco__> puedes*
<sabbut> sí
<fosco__> revisa q pones bien la contraseña y el tipo de cifrado
<fosco__> las mayusculas cuentan
<sabbut> mecachis...
<sabbut> muchas gracias, efectivamente las mayúsculas cuentan XDç
<fosco__> oki
<rengo> hola fosco__
<w33d> quit
<eL_maGicO> hola
<eL_maGicO> fallo al abrir el siste4ma de bitacoras
<eL_maGicO> e probado todas las versiones a partir de la11 o la 12.04 , la 12.10 y la 13 y falla en todas
<aguitel> how debian avoid update translations ?
<ese> HOLA ALGUIEN QUE ME AYUDE A TENER SONIDO EN MI LENOVO?
<jonne> que dice lspci de su soundcard
<ese> jonne,  http://sprunge.us/JEWJ
<eL_magiCo2> hello
<eL_maGicO> hello
<ese> alguin que me ayude con el sonido? aqui esta el lspci -v http://sprunge.us/JEWJ
<jonne> creo que snd-hda-intel debería funcionar automáticamente
<rockcs> buenas
<eL_magiCo> eso estoy diciendo yo  ace tiempo, pero se ve qe no hay nadie
<eL_magiCo> commo vas rockcs
<rockcs> bien, aquí peleandome con el Unity
<eL_magiCo> pues pelea
<rockcs> que he actualizado un par de cosas y ha decidido dejar de funcionar xD
<eL_magiCo> yo llevo años asi tambien
<eL_magiCo> asi ? que ha pasado?
<rockcs> Ha sido actualizar y ya no me rsalía la interfaz, con el terminal he visto que no me reconocía los drivers, los he reinstalado
<rockcs> luego ya me ha mostrado la interfaz, pero solo en modo invitado
<eL_magiCo> pufff
<eL_magiCo> y con que version dices que estas trabajando?
<rockcs> he ido toqueteando y arreglando las cuatro cosas que me fallaban hasta ahora, que me he quedado estancado xD
<rockcs> de Unity la 7 y de Ubuntu 13.04
<rockcs> pero nada, hace 4 días que me lo he instalado
<rockcs> soy un novato en esto que se lia a destrozar lo poco que funciona
<eL_magiCo> ahh
<eL_magiCo> y as probado en modo revovery
<rockcs> nop
<MARCOSCARS02> ex, que hay
<rockcs> ya te digo, soy muy novato, no sabía ni que tenía recovery Ubuntu
<mimecar> has usado sudo con programas gráficos?
<mimecar> si te funciona como invitado, unity está bien
<rockcs> si, a ver, ahora en el user normal me va más o menos, pero en el terminal me dice esto: http://pastebin.com/mC1afN8Z
<Biblioclasta> si te funciona unity como invitado resetea la configuración de unity
<mimecar> rockcs, ¿qué cambios le has hecho al pobre ordebador?
<rockcs> fiarme del actualizador de Ubuntu... T_T
<mimecar> seguro?
<eL_magiCo> la iso es de la web ofiicial?
<eL_magiCo> mimecar  instalo ace 4 dias ubuntu
<mimecar> y?
<eL_magiCo> la primera vez que insttale ubuntu me parece que le hize
<mimecar> eso no le impide instalar varios PPA o usar sudo cuando no debe
<eL_magiCo> de ttodo
<MARCOSCARS02> ex
<mimecar> rockcs, has lanzado aplicaciones gráficas con sudo sí / no ?
<rockcs> si, creo
<mimecar> tendrás mal los permisos de tu usuario
<eL_magiCo> mimecar tu como reseteas la configuracion grafica en ubntu 13.04? asi  rm -/.config/dconf/user¿
<eL_magiCo> cerrar sesiion y volver a enrtrar
 * GeMiNnis buenas
<mimecar> ese comando tiene peligro
<eL_magiCo> jajaja sii
<eL_magiCo> ya vess
<mimecar> rockcs, cuál es el usuario que te da el problema
<rockcs> ese problema es con todos
<mimecar> ¿cuantos usuarios has creado en tu sistema?
<rockcs> invitado y usuario
<rockcs> solo 2
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> invitado es un usuario reducido
<mimecar> y acabas de decir que te funciona con esa cuenta
<eL_magiCo> mimecar ami creo estar seguro que me paso eso en la version 12
<eL_magiCo> rockcs entonces solo has creado la cuenta invitado?
<rockcs> no, solo he entrado para ver si esa funcionaba la interfaz y si. Pero he intentado arreglarlo desde el usuario que uso siempre
<rockcs> no he creado ningún usuario
<mimecar> arregla los permisos de tu usuario
<eL_magiCo> rockcs echale un vistazo a esto , pero atiende a lo que te dice mimecar qe sabe mas del tema...
<eL_magiCo> http://www.tubuntux.com/2013/05/reiniciar-unity-en-ubuntu-1304.html
<MARCOSCARS02> m4v
<rockcs> mimecar, explicame un poco más porque ni pajolera idea...
<mimecar> los archivos tienen unos permisos
<rockcs> que es lo que tendría que tener cambiado
<mimecar> y al usar sudo con una aplicación gráfica los has destrozado
<mimecar> cuando me digas como se llama tu usuario te pongo el comando para arreglarlo
<mimecar> si te interesa arreglarlo no hace falta esperar varios minutos para responder
<rockcs> rock
<mimecar> abre una consola
<rockcs> el usuario es rock
<rockcs>  ok
<mimecar> sudo chown -R rock *
<mimecar> so te da errpr doñp
<rockcs> dice que la opción puede ser recurssive o refference
<mimecar> te da ese mensaje cuando pones el comando?
<rockcs> perdón, no, era con dos -- , con 1 guien me dice que la opción r no es valida
<mimecar> sudo 'chown -R rock *'
<rockcs> vale, la mayuscula, perdón
<rockcs> ahora no me dice nada
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> sudo 'chgrp -R rock *'
<rockcs> ok, igual, no dice nada
<mimecar> reinicia ahora y prueba denuevo
<rockcs> ok, gracias mimecar :)
<rockcs> ahora vuelvo y comento que tal
<Rockcs> bueno, pues... me sigue diciendo lo mismo... T_T
<mimecar> cuando inicias sesión arranca algo?
<Rockcs> no
<mimecar> entonces cómo sabes que te dice lo mismo?
<Rockcs> porque pongo en el terminal Unity y me lanza esos errores cuando me intenta recargar el unity
<Rockcs> y antes esto no me lo hacía
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> si inicias sesión con tu usuario el sistema entra en unity?
<Rockcs> ahora si (después de reinstalar los drivers hace unas horas)
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop para comprobar que no has quitado nada
<rockcs> bueno, pues me ha instalado unos ficheros, he reiniciado, y continua igual, pero ahora al poner Unity en terminal, me vuelve a cargar unityshell y luego me tira fuera, y me quedo sin las barras
<rockcs> es decir, al entrar al usuario entra con interfaz, pero si quiero volver a lanzar unity para ver como carga me tira, justo cuando carga unityshell
<rockcs> voy a hacer lo que dice eL_magiCo, a ver y si no me cargo el ubuntu y lo vuelvo a instalar
<MARCOSCARS02> Exio4
<ese> quien me aytuda con mi sonido?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-25
<ivedci89> hola en ubuntu 13.04 , compiz no puede graficar bien las ventanas 3D y el efecto acuatico... se ve todo oscuro y con muchas lineas inentendibles
<ese> ...y asi es seguimos sin tener sonidooooo!
<ese> jajaja bueno aqui vamos nuevamente, en las mismas andadas y con la misma google
<Yukiteru> ese una realtek??
<ese> nop es una lenovo z585 ideapad
<ese> si para instalarle linux en que me las vi xD
<ese> ahora tengo dual boot el win 7 y ubuntu precise  bajo grub con mi wireless activa, y el catalyct video driver ya al 100%, lo malo es que aun no tengo audio, el bluethoot tambien trbaja xD
<Yukiteru> ese me referia al chipset de audio no a la marca de la computador
<ese> Yukiteru,  http://sprunge.us/iRYQ
<Yukiteru> ese has probado poner una linea de comando personalizada para /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Yukiteru> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<ese> ando en eso
<Yukiteru> ok
<ese> de hecho ando exactamente aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Yukiteru> ok
<ese> Yukiteru,  brb rebooting ...
<Yukiteru> suerte man
<ivedci89> hola para hablar en español de aircrack sobre ubuntu????
<ivedci89> en que irc puedo ir?
<arp-> en ningun lado
<arp-> aprende ingles, es mas facil
<ivedci89> en realidad ya se bastante ingles... lo mio es una pereza mental
<arp-> y bueh
<ivedci89> jaja
<ivedci89> vale entonces en ingles?
<ivedci89> dónde?
<arp-> la queres facil..
<arp-> #aircrack-ng
<arp-> su canal correspondiente..
<ivedci89> GRACIAS
<arp-> de nada
<arp-> ese canal es multi-lenguaje
<arp-> si tenes la suerte de encontrar un hispanoparlante
<ivedci89> alguien que tenga un PC muy potente???
<ivedci89> al privado por favor
<arp-> si tu idea es romper WPA/WPA2
<arp-> anda olvidandote..
<ese> alguien me puede ayudar coin mi sonido?  http://sprunge.us/GdCT
<ivedci89> ese creo que nadie se comera tu link expresa la informacion basica y tu problema
<ivedci89> ese creo que nadie se comera tu link, mejor si expresas la informacion basica y tu problema
<ese> ya arregle mi sonido! ya estaba a punto de cruzar las manitas pero afortunadamente se pudo arreglar xD
<fosco__> veo que el canal sigue tan agitado como siempre :)
<m4v> puf
<mimecar> fosco__, había mucha conversación hasta que has entrado
<mimecar> les das miedo :P
<fosco__> jajaja
<fosco__> y ahora no se puede argumentar el tema del horario, que ahora estoy en sudamérica
<fosco__> antes siempre quedaba el recurso de pensar que es que estaban durmiendo :)
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04 - ¿AskUbuntu en Español?: http://ti
<m4v> rayos
<mimecar> te has pasado
<mimecar> :P
<m4v> sep, revirtiendo
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04 - ¿AskUbuntu en Español?: http://tinyurl.com/askubuntu-es
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04
<ivedci89> hola he buscado en google pero o no hay o no encuentro palabras claves para buscar bien esto... la manera de poner un comando determinado a ejecutarse en solo uno de mis nucleos o en la GPu, ubuntu 13.04 64 bits
<mimecar> en la GPU no los vas a poder poner directamente
<mimecar> y seleccionar el núcleo con programas sencillos tampoco
<ivedci89> bueno entonces hay programas que pueden seleccionar un nucleo en especial para ejecutarse?
<ivedci89> que tal un virtualbox??
<mimecar> en Virtualbox puedes dar núcleos a la máquina virtual
<ivedci89> perfecto es lo que buscaba... observare las config posibles, de no lograrlo volvere por aqui
<ivedci89> Gracias mimecar
<mimecar> tampoco puedes configurar mucho
<Exio4> ivedci89: por que quieres limitar los cpus?
<mimecar> la máquina virtual usará los núcleos que le digas
<mimecar> y desaparecerán del sistema real
<Exio4> puedes usar cgroup
<Exio4> mimecar: se comparten con el hardware real, mas que 'desaparecer' :P
<Exio4> yo tengo un vm con 6 nucleos ahora mismo en vbox, corriendo, y mientras no la use no hay drama en el sys real
<ivedci89> Exio4:  necesito usar una virtual porque tengo que hhacer un proceso muyyy lento asi que en vm podre pausarlo y volver a el cuando guste
<ivedci89> sin perder lo realizado hasta el momento
<Exio4> que programa/proceso?
<ivedci89> aircrack + crunch JAJAJA
<mimecar> ...
<Exio4> ok
<ivedci89> serán tres meses y tengo
<ivedci89> wifi gratis
<Exio4> y si le limitas el proc serian mas de 3 meses te digo nomas
<Exio4> en ese tiempo te podrias conseguir un trabajo y pagarte el wifi vos mismo, no crees?
<ivedci89> en 8digitos solo numericos será un mes con esta CPU... limitando sera tres tal ves
<mimecar> la máquina virtual te irá más lenta
<ivedci89> hay muuuchas redes y tengooo muuchos handshake... asi que no me importa el tiempo
<Exio4> 8 digitos = 1 mes? como sabes?
<Exio4> el costo de pagar la energia seria altisimo
<ivedci89> por la velocidad que me da aircrack en probr keys
<Exio4> por que tener 1 cpu corriendo a 'maxima velocidad' por un mes... bueh
<Exio4> te sale mas barato comprarte unos fierros, una 9mm e ir a la casa del vecino te digo nomas
<ivedci89> JAJAJA
<ivedci89> teneis mucha razon
<ivedci89> pero es que tengo un karma con las WPA... y tengo una PC en casa de mis padres al pedo parada
<mimecar>  claro, esa es una razón para robar el wifi de los demas
<ivedci89> nooo... esa no es la razon
<Exio4> y hablando de eso, esto esta logeado publicamente y lo que estas haciendo esta en contra las reglas del canal, aviso nomas
<ivedci89> alguien me dijo: nadie en su sano juicio pondrá un PC a correr meses para sacar una clave wifi... tal vez estoy perdiendo el juicio
<Exio4> no necesitarias aclararlo mucho tampoco
<Exio4> la otra es que te muevas al OT para seguir la charla
<ivedci89> jaa
<Exio4> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ivedci89> fin de la conversacion
<eL_magiCo> Se ha recibido un CTCP PING 399143312.038352 de ssipin
<eL_magiCo> hola  alguien sabe que es eso?=
<ese> Exio4,  aqui hay mucha gente que trae un programita en su cell de un logo verdesito que segun muy bueno para juankiar redes wifi, la verdad no se si sea mito o realidad pero que duran no mas de 15 minutos, no recuerdo como se llala el programito de cell ese
<Exio4> lol.
<ese> creo que esa cosa es una basura, ya me imagino y peor corriendo en JAVA
<ese> Exio4,  crees que exista un programa en cell que crackee wifis con wpa2 o arriba para cell y que realmente trabaje?
<Exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Exio4> :P
<ese> ahh se me olvido, bueno contestame en -es-cafre
<MAbeeTT> hola, instalé recién ubuntu 12.04.3 en un laptop exo nice, pero no toma el touchpad. No sé cómo seguir.
<MAbeeTT> no tengo la descripcion de hardware del equipo, el fabricante no da detalles.
<mimecar> ya has puesto las actualizaciones?
<MAbeeTT> mimecar: sí.
<ese> MAbeeTT,  sudo lspci -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<mimecar> no detecta el movimiento el touchpad?
<MAbeeTT> mimecar: no detecata el movimiento, pero sí veo que aparece un touchpad con xinput. No econtré una guia en ubuntu, quería partir de un documento para no moelstar acá.
<mimecar> si haces el movimiento con el dedo debería moverse
<mimecar> ¿estas con unity?
<ese> muchas veses tienes que activarlo al lado de la barra espaciadora para activarlo con tecla FN + la del touch que es como un cuadrito
<MAbeeTT> ese: a ver.. No hay opcion -l . con lspci a secas no está en string.
<MAbeeTT> mimecar: unity.
<MAbeeTT> ya intenté con fn+esc en este caso.
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo tenías antes?
<MAbeeTT> windog 7.
<mimecar> ahí te funcionaba?
<ese> MAbeeTT,  sudo lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<MAbeeTT> sí, ahí funciona ferpectametne :P
<mimecar> aún tienes windows instalado?
 * MAbeeTT instalando curl.
<MAbeeTT> http://sprunge.us/BXWZ
<ese> MAbeeTT,  ya probaste aqui?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MAbeeTT> ese: estpy viendo que con xinput --test 4 no pasa nada.
<MAbeeTT> aca veo que se llama Virtual core XREST pointer en xinput.
<MAbeeTT> Encontré la solución ese equipo comparte OEM con pioneer. en un segundo les paso el link.
<MAbeeTT> http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/ubuntu-ar-SOLUCIONADO-Exo-Nifty-con-ubuntu-12-04-no-funciona-el-touchpad-tp5016367.html
<mimecar> ok, así se queda registrado en el log
<mimecar> gracias por el enlace MAbeeTT
<MAbeeTT> no hice nada, solo googlear.
<MAbeeTT> el problema que tuve fue que confundí la salida de xinput. Virtual Core XTEST pointer no es el dispositivo sino una especie de concentrador.
<MAbeeTT> lo mosmo con el teclado.
<MAbeeTT> y el dispositivo no sale en lspci, lsusb, etc.
<mimecar> debería salir
<MAbeeTT> ahora sí, pero la solución es blacklist a un modulo y un parámetro en el booteo del kernel.
<ese> MAbeeTT, bien
<AngelGomez> Aqui hay alguien vivo??
<mimecar> no
<AngelGomez> vale XDDDD
<AngelGomez> Una pregunta, pa que sirve esto??
<mimecar> para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> cuando entras en el canal hay un mensaje que te lo dice
<AngelGomez> entonces aqui se pregunta y alguien responde, no?? (XDDD)
<mimecar> las cuestiones relacionadas con ubuntu sí
<AngelGomez> bien bien por que voy a necesitar mucha ayuda...
<MAbeeTT> AngelGomez: si escribís /topic y apretás enter vas a tener la explicación de para qué sirve este canal.
<AngelGomez> Pues mira
<AngelGomez> tengo un problema
<AngelGomez> con
<AngelGomez> el programa samba
<mimecar> !enter AngelGomez
<kubot> AngelGomez: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<AngelGomez> en el ubuntu 13.04
<AngelGomez> lol, vale
<MAbeeTT> AngelGomez: alcanza  con que digás directamente el problema, no vamos a pagar un boleto para leerte, así que no hace falta tanta introducción.
<AngelGomez> Pues que tengo un problema con samba que no se me inicia...
<MAbeeTT> AngelGomez: ok, vas a encontrar los logs de samba en /var/log/samba/
<AngelGomez> el problema es que no me deja iniciar, le doy, y aparece como que carga y a los 20 segundos nada de nada
<AngelGomez> probe con lo que decian por internet y nada de nada
<mimecar> revisa los logs
<AngelGomez> antes tenia la version de ubuntu 12.04 LTS que me funcionaba perfectamente sin problemas pero es que con las version 13.04 nada de nada
<MAbeeTT> si no funciona nada de nada deberías considerar compra un ordenador nuevo, incluyendo el teclado, ratón, monitor.
<MAbeeTT> AngelGomez: podrías inicar sesión en modo solo texto para leer los archivos de los logs.
<AngelGomez> mabeett me refiero al programa, lo que es el sistema operativo me funciona perfectamente
<AngelGomez> MAbeeTT, como se hace eso?
<MAbeeTT> entonces iniciá sesión y lee los logs!
 * MAbeeTT no sabe expresarse en español neutro.
<mimecar> abre una consola y con nano revisa el contenido del archivo
<AngelGomez> ahh vale
<MAbeeTT> AngelGomez: para acceder a la terminal en modo solo texto apretás ctrl-alt-f1 y usás tu usuario y calve, necesitarás conocr los comandos para leer archivos, copiarlos, etc.
<MAbeeTT> buh! tanta paciencia.
<MAbeeTT> debe tener algún rm -rf /* en curso, ya le borró la red.
<mimecar> MAbeeTT, no pongas esos comandos en el canal
<MAbeeTT> ok, olvidé q estaba ante novatos . o O ( igual como usuario si privilegios no pasa nada! :P )
<MrTulias> Eso es el format c: de linux, ¿no?
<mimecar> si para ti "no pasa nada" es perder TODOS tus datos de usuario...
<MAbeeTT> MrTulias: de alguna manera, el  comando es para borrar archivos, y las opciones activadas son para que lea directorios (carpetas) y subdirectorios y que no pregunte "Quiere blah blah?".
<MAbeeTT> MrTulias: si en la terminal escribís man "nombrecomando" aparecerá la página manual del mismo.
<MAbeeTT> algunas veces en español, si alguna persona con buena voluntad la tradujo.
<MrTulias> Así voy aprendiendo inglés a la vez. Ok, gracias
<ese> jaja no pasa nada?  si tiras eso como usuario normal vaz a meterte en muchisimos problemas
<MAbeeTT> ese: hay un ":P" al terminar la frase.
<MrTulias> Y un borrado recursivo forzado le parece ':p' para los que no tenemos ni idea?
<ese> MAbeeTT,  en muchos canales con solo escribir ese comando -rf eres baneado sin decirte nada
<ese> MAbeeTT, no te dan segunda oportunidad
<ese> MAbeeTT, asi de peligroso es.
<MAbeeTT> ese: ok, es curioso, porque estoy en 13 canales más de freenode y no vi a nadie baneado por eso.
<mimecar> no pongas esos comandos y no lo verás
<ese> a ver vete a #ubuntu y escribelo?
<ese> o #debian , ##freebsd y compruebalo :p
<ese> especialmente hoy que es fin the semana troll
<MAbeeTT> podemos poner el eje de las conversaciones en algo en  veddad más interesante?
<pontifex> muy buenas
<aramudi> hola gente
<aramudi> mi wifi usb antena chipset ralink 3070 conecta pero no navega! alguien tiene alguna idea ??
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> su-ercleb
<aramudi> su-erclebe
<aramudi> hola soy_el_pulpo
<soy_el_pulpo> aramudi: hola
<aramudi> como vas?
<aramudi> tengo un problemilla
<aramudi> no es muy grave pero bueno,,,
<aramudi> y tu?
<soy_el_pulpo> tranquilo, pero con un dolor de cabeza...
<soy_el_pulpo> ademas peleandome con mi elastix
<soy_el_pulpo> ...
<soy_el_pulpo> de que se trata?
<aramudi> mi wifi usb antena chipset ralink 3070 conecta pero no navega!
<soy_el_pulpo> los usb en general son otro dolor de cabeza...
<aramudi> jajajaja
<soy_el_pulpo> el chipset esta soportado?
<aramudi> que es elastik?
<aramudi> si claro,,,
<soy_el_pulpo> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<aramudi> 12.04
<aramudi> no se , solo lo comantaba por si alguien le habia pasado.,..
<soy_el_pulpo> elastix es una distro de asterisk
<aramudi> me as dejado igual
<aramudi> espera que lo googleee
<soy_el_pulpo> telefonia IP?
<soy_el_pulpo> voip?
<soy_el_pulpo> mm
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<soy_el_pulpo> central telefonicas
<aramudi> valla
<soy_el_pulpo> yo tenia problemas con los usb wifi hasta que cambie a 13.04...
<soy_el_pulpo> ahi fue mas facil
<aramudi> ya use 13 tambien
<soy_el_pulpo> y nada?
<soy_el_pulpo> te da IP?
<aramudi> pues en 13. si funiconaba
<soy_el_pulpo> si conecta y no navega puede ser que no estes recibiendo ip
<soy_el_pulpo> ok, puedes actualizar a 13?
<aramudi> no
<soy_el_pulpo> no te resistas ;)
<aramudi> no
<aramudi> jajaja
<aramudi> no puedo actualizar
<aramudi> el roter esta por dhcp
<aramudi> y e probado conectar alas 5 redes que tengo
<ese> aramudi,  pega tu ifconfig en paste
<aramudi> y no funciona en ninguna
<soy_el_pulpo> 5 redes?
<soy_el_pulpo> hasta yo estaria confundido!!
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<soy_el_pulpo> el dhcp esta asociado a la tarjeta USB?
<aramudi> y pruebo otra wifi usb chipset realtek 8187 y me funcionan todas las redes
<aramudi> a 6 megas o asi
<soy_el_pulpo> si le das un "ifconfig" que te sale?
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> espera
<aramudi> se a establecido la conecxion ahora mismi
<aramudi> me da la correspondiente ip
<aramudi>  y la mac
<soy_el_pulpo> me suele suceder.... de nada... jaja
<soy_el_pulpo> que ip tienes?
<soy_el_pulpo> haz ping a el router
<ese> aramudi,  si estas copiando letra a letra nomas escribve los 3 numeros, ejem: 192.168.1.65 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.254
<ese> aca lo figuramos
<aramudi> vale
<aramudi> pero no es peligroso'?
<ese> peligroso en que forma?
<aramudi> DAR LA ip ?
<aramudi> perdona es que soy nuevo
<ese> estas dando la LAN ip no la WAN !
<cousteau> si son IPs locales no
<aramudi> lo copio en paste bin?
<aramudi> y le echais un vistazo
<ese> como lo vaz a copiar a un pastebin si no tienes conexion?
<aramudi> claro que tengo
<ese> creo ese era el problema, correcto?
<aramudi> no has leido que tengo 2 antenas usb
<aramudi> una con chipset 8187 que es la que funciona bien
<aramudi> y otra con chipset 3070 que no funciona
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-18
<javier_> alguien me puede ayudar para crear unidad virtual
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<vipintruder> x-mint: Esto es un canal de soporte, si tienes alguna consulta hazla directamente. Para conversar utiliza el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<x-mint> vipintruder: que pasa.. no se puede saludar ? xD
<vipintruder> Repito que es un canal de soporte, no entraré al trapo.
<x-mint> eres el chuck norris del canal.. xD
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Sonyto> saludos
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<maiz> holita
<maiz> no hay nadie aki
<erAbuelo> re
<ubunt> en el nautilus cuando quieres buscar un tipo de filtro *.pdf (en explorer )que equivale el comodin *?
<yoshua> puppy latino vamos razaaaaaaaaa
<yoshua> #puppy-latino
<yoshua> para que tengan algo portatil y seguro
<yoshua> http://nilsonmorales.blogspot.com.ar/2014/05/como-ganar-dinero-usando-linux.html
<successus> salud
<cibort_> Hola a todos
<cibort__> Estoy iniciandome con ubuntu 14.04 y por necesidad debo instalar whatsapp desde el ordenador. he investigado y se que se puede poner por pidgin, alguien podria explicarme como???
<erAbuelo> re
<novato> buenas!
<novato> como puedo hacer una copia de archivos de un uhuntu server a un disco duro aparte pero que sólo copie la información nueva de ese disco
<novato> buenas
<novato> alguien podrá ayudarme con ubuntu serve 14.04 y respaldos =?
<novato> basura d chat
<novato> q porquerria
<novato> es una mierda esto
<novato> mejor cierren esto
 * x-mint  B.noches!?  
<m4v> mmh
<roger_35> m
<roger_35> h
<chilicuil> i
<roger_35> :D
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-19
<chapo> Alguien ha probrado ubutnu en smarthphones?
<ubunt> alguien me puede ayudar con un tema de adobe flash?
<ubunt> en firefox de ubuntu -> complementos -> plugins  tengo activado el shockwave flash 11.2.202
<ubunt> pero cuando quiero iniciar sesion en algun juego como por ejemplo forge empires en una antigua cuenta que ya utilice desde windows me aparece que verifique el nuevo adobe flash ya que tiene que funcionar con el 11.7
<ubunt> i me aparecen varias opciones yum para linux
<ubunt> tar.gz para otro linux
<ubunt> .rpm
<ubunt> apt para ubuntu 10.04+
<ubunt> como desinstalo el complemento shockwave flash 13.1 de firefox
<erAbuelo> buenas
 * x-mint  Bonus días!?
<Guest68826> hola a todos
 * x-mint  nas o/ 
 * x-mint  bye!!
<void> hola
<void> una pregunta una particion me dice q no tiene espacio pero hay otra que tiene como hago para unificarlas y q el sistema las vea como un todo ?
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<MrTulias> Buenas. Cuando conecto un hub al USB deja de funcionar (el usb)... ¿A qué puede ser debido?
<sanzante> MrTulias: revisa /var/log/syslog a ver si ves algún mensaje que te indique qué está pasando
<MrTulias> Gracias sanzante, pero no me dice nada, como si no lo conectara
<sanzante> entonces a qué rte refires con "deja de funcionar"?
<mimecar> no tendrá suficiente corriente de salida para alimentar el hub
<MrTulias> Por ejemplo el ratón, si lo conecto al usb no va, ni lo detecta. Cuando lo conecto sin el hub funciona, con el hub no. El hub tiene alimentación propia. Con otro que no la tiene hace lo mismo
<mimecar> no está funcionando la alimentación externa
<MrTulias> La alimentación es lo único que funciona al parecer.Se ilumina y da corriente
<sanzante> es decir, el mismo ratón no te funciona con dos hubs, pero sí funciona si lo conectas directamente; además, si miras /var/log/syslog/ cuadno conectas el ratón con ambos hub no sale ni una miserable línea indicando nada
<sanzante> si es así es bastante raro
<sanzante> normalmente algo sale en syslog
<sanzante> yo creo que si le escupes al usb sale algo en el syslog :D
<sanzante> obviamente sos hubs funcionan en otros ordenadores, no?
<MrTulias> Eso no lo he probado
<MrTulias> Rectifico, el que esta frito es el usb3.0, el 2.0 va bien, con el hub y sin él. El otro no va ni con uno ni con otro, pero pasa cuando le conecto el hub. Gracias, seguiré indagando
<The_Challenger> hola
<The_Challenger> a ver si me entienden mejor aqui
<The_Challenger> como puedo saber la cantidad de conexiones que salen de mi vps..
<mimecar> estás usando Ubuntu?
<The_Challenger> si
<mimecar> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu%20show%20open%20connections
<erAbuelo> re
<The_Challenger> no es posible saber apenas el número total?
<mimecar> tenstat te da las conxiones activas
<mimecar> netstats
<mimecar> pero no un acumulado
<The_Challenger> y un acumulado? es posible
<The_Challenger> ?
<mimecar> supongo pero lo tendrías que preparar tu
<mimecar> o ver los logs de Apache
<The_Challenger> es que necesito de poner el comando en una tcl..
<The_Challenger> pero tendría que ser un acumulado
<The_Challenger> o poner la tcl haciendo eso..
<erAbuelo> si tu no haces la cuenta dificil
<The_Challenger> eso necesito yo de encontrar alguien q sepa hacer eso..
<The_Challenger> yo no lo se..
<erAbuelo> para que quieres eso ?
<The_Challenger> tengo es que saber lo numero/usuario..
<The_Challenger> por ejemplo, el usuario A tiene X conexiones
<The_Challenger> eso es posible no?
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<erAbuelo> nunca lo he necesitado
<The_Challenger> saber cuantas conexiones tiene un usuario tiene saliendo de su cuenta..
<mimecar> netstat te dice eso
<erAbuelo> el sistema no relaciona las conexiones con los usuarios salvo que lo indiques especificamente en el firewall
<The_Challenger> mimecar: me ha dicho la totalidad..
<The_Challenger> pero imagina esto..
<mimecar> filtra los datos totales
<The_Challenger> como?
<mimecar> usando grep y tuberías
<The_Challenger> la vps me la han dado..
<The_Challenger> no tengo ni idea de como hacer las cosas..
<mimecar> pues tendrás que aprender
<mimecar> primero a protegerlo de todos los ataques que estás recibiendo
<The_Challenger> lo único que se es crear e borrar usuarios
<mimecar> y después viendo las estadísticas
<erAbuelo> pues te falta bastante por aprender xD
<The_Challenger> erAbuelo: eso es verdad
<The_Challenger> pero llegaré allá..
<The_Challenger> creo yo
<The_Challenger> :)
<erAbuelo> The_Challenger: no se puede empezar la casa por el tejado, tienes que ir poco a poco
<mimecar> protege primero el servidor porque te lo estarán atacando
<The_Challenger> como lo hago?
<erAbuelo> eso fijo, lo mas probable es que ya tenga algun shell instalado
<mimecar> filtra conexiones de root, actualizaciones autmáticas...
<mimecar> no es algo que se pueda explicar aquí, tiene bastante trabajo
<The_Challenger> vaya..
<The_Challenger> q cosa mas para es el Unix
<The_Challenger> jajaja
<mimecar> te pasaría lo mismo si tuvieras una máquina con Windows
<The_Challenger> lo creo
<The_Challenger> tengo que hablar con algún amigo que sepa trabajar con esto
<mimecar> pues empieza a leer y aprender
<erAbuelo> pero, en windows no podrias hacerlo tendrias que confiar en algun software de pago
<mimecar> usa primero contraseñas fuertes y luego arregla el resto de cosas
<mimecar> es obligatorio tenerlo actualizado siempre
<erAbuelo> y a ser posible, solo dejar abierto lo estrictamente necesario, y con mil cortafuegos por el medio
<The_Challenger> como hago para verificar si hay alguna actualización?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> te falta base para manejar un VPS
<The_Challenger> me la han regalado..
<The_Challenger> yo me aproveche
<The_Challenger> :)
<mimecar> entonces te han regalado una fuente de problemas que de momento no sabes administrar
<erAbuelo> una buena aplicacion para un vps, hoy por hoy es montar un servidor vpn para uso particular
<The_Challenger> lo peor es que no encuentro a nadie que me diga que me pone la vps lo mínimamente protegida y que sea de fiar..
<mimecar> busca un freelance y pagale por el trabajo
<The_Challenger> pero creo que ni eses son de fiar..
<The_Challenger> jajaja
<mimecar> entonces tienes un problema grande
<The_Challenger> pero para atacar la vps no tienen que saber por lo menos lo ip o así?
<mimecar> ya tienen la IP
<The_Challenger> ?
<The_Challenger> como?
<mimecar> atacan rangos de IP's
<mimecar> con diferentes herramientas
<erAbuelo> y hay un monton de granjas dedicadas solo a eso
<The_Challenger> joder.. me parece que es un negocio malo tener una vps
<mimecar> si no lo sabes manejar, sí
<mimecar> aprende o paga para que te lo administren
<The_Challenger> pero ya tiene 1 mes y todavía no ha caído ni una vez..
<erAbuelo> homre, lo peor que te puede pasar es que te lo troyanicen
<mimecar> no, piensas que no ha caído
<The_Challenger> yo pagaría de buen grado..
<erAbuelo> eso es lo que tu te crees xDD
<The_Challenger> pero debe salir caro no?
<The_Challenger> no, no ha caído..
<erAbuelo> xD
<mimecar> que esté accesible no quiere decir que no hayan podido entrar
<mimecar> la finalidad no es apagar el VPS sino usarlo para sus cosas
<erAbuelo> es decir, pondrias la mano en el fuego a que no tienes un shell metido en el servidor web?
<mimecar> ya es hora de pasar a offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<The_Challenger> y yo me marchó..
<The_Challenger> *marcho..
<The_Challenger> ya ha llegado mi mujer
<The_Challenger> ;)
<The_Challenger> volveré mas veces
<The_Challenger> gracias por todo
<mimecar> asegura el servidor lo más pronto que puedas
<mimecar> es importante si no quieres problemas grandes
<The_Challenger> creo que tendré que pagar
<The_Challenger> pero debe salir un poquito caro
<mimecar> seguramente
<mimecar> depende de si necesitas un VPS para algo o no
<The_Challenger> todavía no tiene usuarios..
<mimecar> entonces apagalo y aprende a manejarlo en local
<The_Challenger> pero ya tengo cosas corriendo..
<mimecar> tu mismo
<The_Challenger> bien, volveré otro día
<The_Challenger> hasta la próxima
 * The_Challenger off
 * PunkiD my arch http://imgur.com/odFa5vk   awesomewm is awesome!!! :D
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-20
<ubunt> algun conversor massivo de png a jpg?
 * x-mint  buenas !!
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * x-mint  bye!!
<ubunt> alguien me ayuda?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Tiffon> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Tiffon> !bp
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<danthe100> Hola quisiera que me ayuden a configurar el mysql
<danthe100> al ingresar service mysql status me sale status: Tarea desconocida: mysql
<danthe100> como puedo solucionarlo?
<truenher0> ya no me inicia automatico startxfce4
<ubunt> palaver no funciona con ubuntu 14.04
<successus> salud
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Gus81> hola, ayer instale Xubuntu 14.04, hoy al pasar los archivos a la PC desde mi disco USB de backup no puedo abrir ninguno, me sale "Permiso denegado"
<Gus81> Calculo que debe ser un problema justamente de permisos, que se debería solucionar con chmod, pero me fijo en las preferencias de carpeta con Thunar y tengo permisos de lectura y ejecucion sobre mi /home
<Gus81> así que no se como solucionarlo...
<mimecar> lo habrás montado como sólo lectura
<Gus81> se monto solo el disco ja
<mimecar> has instalado xubuntu y tu usuario no puede escribir desde el primer inicio?
<Gus81> puedo escribir
<Gus81> lo que no puedo es abrir los archivos
<mimecar> entonces la carpeta /home de tu usuario está bien montada
<Gus81> me sale el icono con una X
<mimecar> si has formateado la partición /home tienes que poder escribir y trabajar sin problemas
<Gus81> mimecar, ahora quise hacer una captura y tampoco puedo guardar el archivo de imagen
<Gus81> me sale permiso denegado
<Gus81> ufff, como arreglo esto?
<mimecar> formateaste la partición /home?
<Gus81> si
<mimecar> tendrás que editar el fstab
<Gus81> elimine las particiones y las volvi a crear
<kurama10> Gus81: no tienes permisos del usuario para escirbir ahi
<kurama10> vete a un terminal
<kurama10> y dala un ls -al /
<kurama10> checa que permisos tienen home
<kurama10> perodn
<Gus81> que raro, lo instale recien Xubuntu... es que quiero probar XFCE, antes usaba KDE y con Kubuntu nunca tuve este problema
<kurama10> ls -al a /home/
<kurama10> checa los permisos que tienes en la carpeta del usuario
<Gus81> ok
<Gus81> comando ls -all en /home ?
<kurama10> que permisos salen
<kurama10> ls -al /home
<kurama10> sip
<kurama10> Gus81: ????
<Gus81> en una de las carpetas me sale drwxr-xr-x
<Gus81> capaz porque no soy "usuario propietario" de los archivos... por ahi como los tenia en KDE necesito modificar los permisos o hacerlos propietarios...
<kurama10> Gus81: por eso quien es el propietario
<kurama10> que usaurio
<kurama10> si apare root:root ya te chinagste por que tu usuario no es el dueño e tu home
<kurama10> si es eso se arregla rapido
<Gus81> yo soy el propietario jaa
<kurama10> chown -R tuusurio:sugrupo /home/tuusuario
<Gus81> creo que el propietario es "gustavo" y mi usuario ahora es "Gustavo Vega" sera eso?
<kurama10> nop
<kurama10> cuando abres una terminal como te aprece el prompt
<Gus81> a ver, un segundo
<mimecar> recordad que si /home está como sólo lectura
<mimecar> no sirve de nada usar chown y compañía
<mimecar> Gus81, no has restaurado los archivos que tenías antes en KDE verdad?
<Gus81> mimecar, no todos... me mande la macana de copiar tambien los archivos ocultos de KDE, pero me di cuenta enseguida y lo cancele, pero no se que archivos se pudieron haber copiado ya que no conozco los archivos por defecto en XFCE
<mimecar> vamos, puedes escribir en tu home
<Gus81> lo que se y puedo asegurar es que no sobreescribi ningun archivo
<mimecar> y tienes archivos de dos usuarios diferentes
<Gus81> antes quise guardar una captura y no me dejo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y dale permisos en visudo
<mimecar> si has mezclado cosas, el estado de tu home es desconocido
<ivedci89> alguien sabe cómo recuperar la contraseña de un nick de irc en freenode?
<mimecar> busca los comandos de nickserv
<ivedci89> si ya le di help
<ivedci89> e intente con todos los comandos
<mimecar> http://www.mibqyyo.com/comunidad/discussion/35678/como-puedo-quitar-el-root-chino-de-mi-bq-aquaris-e4-5/p1
<mimecar> error
<mimecar> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<mimecar> pensaba que lo había copiado al portapapeles
<eliricci> primero me salia NickServ: (notice) eliricci is already registered
<eliricci> mimecar: segun esas opciones no puedo resetear mi contraseña de irc freenode
<mimecar> si que puedes
<eliricci> porque no me acuerpo la original...
<mimecar> sólo necesitas la cuenta de correo asociada
<eliricci> gracias mimecar... pero tuve que ir al canal de freenode no bastaba con los comandos de nickserv
<mimecar> es lo que pone en el FAQ que te he pasado...
<ivedci89> claro es que yo pensaba que con comandos podría hacer que nickserv haga eso... en cambio en #freenode alguien lo hizo..
<ivedci89> gracias :)
<ubunt> como puedo escribir desde vim abro el archivo vim script.sh pero no me deja modificarlo?
<mimecar> usa un editor más sencillo
<Sverdar> ubunt: puedes usar nano o presionar i para entrar en el insert mode, pero realmente deberias revisar un tutorial de vi :P es complicadito al principio
<rocke> Hola, alguien me podría ayudar???
<rocke> No encuentro las preferecias de sistema en Ubuntu 14.04.1
<rocke> no estan en Sistema
<mimecar> escribe en unity lo que quieres cambiar
<rocke> como se hace? es que soy nuevo en Linux, me ha gustado mucho, funciona mejor el pc, pero me cuesta un poco configurarlo
<mimecar> pulsa en el botón de Unity y escribe lo que quieres cambiar
<mimecar> o abre directamente gnome-control-center
<rocke> a pesar de que no se programar la terminar me acomoda bastante
<rocke> la terminal*
<mimecar> no uses la terminal
<rocke> ok
<rocke> encontré esta carpeta /etc/gnome/
<rocke> pero sale una lista de configuraciones
<rocke> dentro
<mimecar> sal de ahí ahora mismo
<rocke> ok
<mimecar> abre el menú de Unity y ejecuta gnome-control-center
<mimecar> no te meas en las carpetas del sistema
<mimecar> y menos si no sabes lo que tocas
<mimecar> no te metas
<ubunt> alguien sabe como modificar man para añadir informacion de un comando?
<rocke> ys he encontrado el gnome-control-center
<rocke> y ahora que hago? :)
<mimecar> .... usarlo ....
<rocke> jajaja ok
<rocke> no encuentro nada relacionado a las Preferencias
<mimecar> las tienes en gnome-control-center
<rocke> jaja no lo tenía instalado, ahora estoy en eso
<mimecar> no se que estás instalando porque viene de serie
<rocke> a no eran opciones extra para el gnome-control-center, pero es lo intento abrir pero aparece un icono rojo
<rocke> osea antea aparecía, decía que fallaba al abrir el gnome-control-center
<rocke> ahora aparecen solo las nuevas opciones que instalé
<mimecar> en Ubuntu 14.04?
<rocke> 14.04.1
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<mimecar> tendrías que tenerlo instalado
<rocke> a lo mejor estará bloqueado el acceso por privilegios=
<rocke> ?
<mimecar> no
<rocke> mira las unicas carpetas que me aparecen en el gnome-control-center son:
<rocke> soporte de idiomas, impresoras, y sftware y actualizaciones
<rocke> no hay mas opciones
<mimecar> pues te tienen que salir más
<Gus81> mimecar, ya lo solucione, habia que cambiar el propietario con el comando sudo chown -R /home/usuario
<mimecar> iok
<Gus81> alguien que use XFCE sabe como ocultar los iconos del escritorio? O sea que no me llene de iconos toda la pantalla sin tener que moverlos de ubicación...
<rocke> aaa tenía que acceder coo root, básico, pero solo puede desde la consola}
<rocke> muchas gracias mimecar
<MrTulias> Gus81, en el menú de configuración -> escritorio
<mimecar> rocke, no tienes que acceder como root
<Gus81> si ya lo solucione, que boludo... es que me cambian de lugar las cosas acostumbrado a KDE jaja :/
<mimecar> tampoco lances aplicaciones gráficas como root
<mimecar> si quieres que el sistema siga funcionando
<rocke> es que solo aparecieron las opciones que necesitaba (sonido) cuando accedí al gnome-control-center como root
<mimecar> no te lo recomiendo
<mimecar> puedes bloquearte tu mismo en el inicio de sesión del sistema
<rocke> antes intentaba abrir el gnome con alt+F2
<rocke> y salian solo 3 ociones
<rocke> opciones*
<rocke> a que te dedicas, yo al arte digital, animaciones, pinturas, 3d, etc
<mimecar> a otras cosas
<rocke> ok
 * algarinr los saluda
<kal_> hi, hi, problemas con k3b, cdrecord no tiene permiso para abrir el dispositivo, como solventar esto?
<kal_> hi, como sulucionar permisos de k3b ?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-21
<luca> hola
<luca> hola
<luca> necesito hacer una consulta
<luca> me pasa que con la actualizacion de ubuntu 14.04.1
<Aaron> magnifico
<Aaron> ;)
<wal_> Buenas noches
<wal_> Nuevo en Ubuntu studio
<Statick> o/
<Statick> saludos
<Statick> alguien tal vez conoce alguna web donde pueda descargar series en español latino (audio)
<ubunt> hola necesito un curso de shell de todos los niveles que alguien sepa que esta bien , alguien me puede linkear ?
<fzeta> curso de shell? wtf!
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * x-mint  bye!!
<ubunt> hola
<ubunt> alguien conoce algun conversor mp4 a mpeg2 que trabaje desde shell?
<ubunt> alguien sabe como acceder a un usb desde terminal
<Tiffon> nas
<successus> salud o/
<alanbitsch> hi
<chilicuil> hey
<fzeta> ubunt: todas esas preguntas que veo que haces se encuentran a golpe de google
<ubunt> alguien conoce algun conversor mp4 a mpeg2 que trabaje desde shell?
<chilicuil> ffmpeg
<ubunt> no funciona bien , me ripea mal el mpeg2
<ubunt> alguien conoce algun conversor mp4 a mpeg2 que trabaje desde shell que no sea ffmpeg?
<fzeta> ubunt: cuántos has encontrado tu en google?
<fzeta> Mobile Media Converter
<fzeta> Arista
<fzeta> Transcoder Audio Edition
<fzeta> SoundConverter
<fzeta> vamos, google es tu amigo...
<fzeta> y la lista sigue...
<ubunt> linux shell converter mp4 to mpeg2 pues no hay demasiados que digasemos
<ubunt> Mobile Media Converter no convierte bien mp4tompeg2
<ubunt> Arista no convierte bien mp4tompeg2
<ubunt> transcoder audio edition no convierte bien mp4tompeg2
<ubunt> SoundConverter no convierte bien mp4tompeg2
<ubunt> si todos los que dices fzeta ya los probe y no funkan
<ubunt> el unico que me funciona es el curlew el problema es que me gustaria que fuese desde shell
<ubunt> y el curlew me da que solo es gui
<serocull> hola
<serocull> buenas algun canal de ayuda para firefox esque veia un video en una pagina web y me salio este pagina web quiere reproducir un video en pantalla completa y le di a que no y ahora no puedo poner el video en pantalla completa normal
<shockwave> hola
<shockwave> gente una ayuda
<shockwave> alguien aqui a tenido éxito 100% instalando rosetta stone en ubuntu 14.04 =?
<serocull> he escrito about:support he reiniciado firefox y nada
<serocull> pues sock yo no puedo ayudarte si no se ni quitar la barrade tareas del firefox para poner videos en pantalla completa sin tener que estar iendo a ajustes
<serocull> tu conoces el estreamcloud que es un reproducto de videos online
<serocull> eque si no voy a teer que reinstalas ubuntu
<serocull> nadie sabe que puedo hacer
<shockwave> vlc el mejor reproductor d videoq hay
<shockwave> tanto en ubuntu y guindox
<serocull> si pero nopuedo ver una serie onlnineen vlc
<serocull> la cosa es que estaba viendo una serie y ahora han metido una actualizacion y cuando pones un video a panatalla compelta te dice esta web esta intentando poner un video a pantalla completa quieres permitir o denegar y el pulso me la jugo y le di a denegar
<serocull> ahora cargo la pelicula o serie y cuando le doy a poner el video a pantalla completa no se pone en pantalla completa se queda en grande pero completa
<shockwave> pero q sucedio en verdad=?
<serocull> tu has visto los videos de youtube
<serocull> pues cuando le das abajo a la derecha a poneren pantalla completa pues no se pone se queda corto
<serocull> se agranda pero nose pone a pantalla completa
<serocull> mira entra en la web de series pepito
<serocull> entras a cualquier serie
<serocull> entras a cualquier teporada
<serocull> selecciona una link de streamcloud cualquiera es una nube azul
<serocull> cuando entres vajas la web y le das donde dice ir a enlaze en chico a la izquierda abajo
<serocull> cuando esperas la espera para reproduccir cargas el video
<serocull> cuando cargue le das a poner en pantalla completa
<serocull> y te saldra un letrero que dira esta web esta ejecutando un video apantalla completa deseas permitir que este video se ejecute en pantalla completa
<serocull> dos recuadros denegar o acepta
<serocull> y le di a denegar y no se pone en pantalla compelta
<shockwave> chuzo
<shockwave> q cagada!
<serocull> yasta ahora por la puta cara me volvio a salir el letrero y le di a recordar aceptar
<shockwave> y q t dicen los foros
<shockwave> yo
<serocull> es que al principio le di a recordar que no y no podia hacer nada
<shockwave> en verdad uso vlc
<shockwave> cero complicaciones y es fácil d manejar
<serocull> vlc es paa ver videos descargados o dvd de disco
<shockwave> no cambio vlc x nada
<shockwave> y el programa lleva ya 12 años
<serocull> no para reproducir videos del youtube
<shockwave> creo q más
<shockwave> q quieres reproducir=?
<serocull> mira es una serie de falkienskies
<serocull> http://streamcloud.eu/msyv27l5xoj7/FallSk.1X09..avi.html
<serocull> entras lo ves
<shockwave> chuzo avi
<shockwave> cómo asi!
<shockwave> todavía usan avi
<shockwave> coño!
<serocull> y ves los que digo
<serocull> si es online
<serocull> entras una web seleccionasla serie que quieras y se reprodue en el explorador
<shockwave> alli necesitas un emulador d video
<shockwave> como ejemplo java o flash
<shockwave> pero q quieres ver
<serocull> sep
<shockwave> video d porno, cine, series
<serocull> ponerlo en pantalla compelta
<shockwave> juegos online='
<serocull> series
<serocull> pero ya lo puse
<serocull> en pantalla completa
<serocull> muchas gracia
<shockwave> brother!
<shockwave> mira
<serocull> me piro sigo perfeccionando esto
<shockwave> te recomiendo esto
<shockwave> http://www.qserie.com/
<shockwave> excelente
<serocull> ummm
<shockwave> alli veo The X File
<serocull> thanks thakns aholalo miro
<shockwave> es buen web
<shockwave> y estable
<serocull> ok ok
<serocull> yo veo esta que tienen de todo l nuevo asta antes que salga o saliendo por la tv o en el cine o lo que sea
<serocull> http://www.seriespepito.com/
<serocull> enga byeeee
<erAbuelo> rebuenas
<shockwave> cool!
<shockwave> brother
<shockwave> d casualidad has podido instalar rosetta stone en ubuntu 14.04 ='
<shockwave> yo una vez lo instalé en ubuntu 10.04 todo  bien menos cuando hablabas nunca tomaba en microfono ni interno y ni externo
<theflakosh> alguien sabe xq el docky se desaparece al conectar el cargador
<erAbuelo> ciao
<FAVIAN_ORTIZ> buenos dias por favor tengo una impresora ricoh se intal y todo pero al momento de imprimir me sale un monton de simbolos y letras y una infinidad de hojas si alguin me podria ayudar les agradeceria soy nuevo en el chat
<Sverdar> ¿y que modelo es?
<FAVIAN_ORTIZ> ROCOH AFISIO SF 3410
<FAVIAN_ORTIZ> FAICIO
<FAVIAN_ORTIZ> AFICIO
<FAVIAN_ORTIZ> PERDON GRACIAS
<Sverdar> FAVIAN_ORTIZ: aparentemente no hay controladores para ese modelo en especifico. Lo que veo es que algunas personas tuvieron suerte probando con otros controladores de impresoras similares como la SP1100
<Sverdar> o inclusive con controladores genericos Generic PCL 6.
<Sverdar> Podrias probar eso por que en si no hay soporte para ese modelo en linux en general :(
<successus> salud
<Alanbitsch> hola
<Alanbitsch> http://i59.tinypic.com/wi95is.jpg
<Alanbitsch> Hola
<Alanbitsch> Hay Alguien????
<FAVIAN_ORTIZ> hola alanbtsch cambia la resolucion de tu pantalla es un comflicto con la tarjta de video sucede especialmente con las maquinas hp de escritorio
<mimecar> Alanbitsch, todavía no has preguntado nada...
<Alanbitsch> hola
<Alanbitsch> me desaparecieron
<Alanbitsch> los iconos en la barra superior
<Alanbitsch> el de la hora
<Alanbitsch> el wi-fi
<Alanbitsch> el sonido
<Alanbitsch> y el bluetooth
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<Alanbitsch> 13.04
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene soporte, tienes que actualizar
<Alanbitsch> ...?
<Alanbitsch> como?
<mimecar> actualiza a Ubuntu 14.04
<Alanbitsch> como? -.-
<mimecar> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=actualizar+ubuntu+14.04
<Alanbitsch> pero
<Alanbitsch> hasta que actualize
<Alanbitsch> lo puedo arreglar? :C
<mimecar> es posible, pero no hay soporte si no tienes el sistema actualizado
<Alanbitsch> :(
<Alanbitsch> me explicas?
<mimecar> si un fallo se arregla con una actualización, no vale la pena dedicar tiempo
<mimecar> http://drivemeca.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/actualizando-ubuntu-1310-1404-paso-paso.html
<mimecar> guarda una copia de tus datos antes de empezar el proceso
<Alanbitsch> como?
<Alanbitsch> no tengo nada en que almacenar informacion
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar una memoria USB o un disco externo
<Alanbitsch> tengo un
<Alanbitsch> USB
<Alanbitsch> de 8gb
<Alanbitsch> alcanza?
<mimecar> depende de los datos que tengas que guardar
<Alanbitsch> como se cuanto?
<mimecar> selecciona las carpetas, botón derecho, propiedades
<Alanbitsch> que carpetas?
<Alanbitsch> sirve respaldo?
<mimecar> las carpetas que contienen tus datos
<Alanbitsch> ~
<Alanbitsch> ?
<mimecar> en el IRC no cobran de momento por usar las letras
<mimecar> escribe frases que se entiendan
<Alanbitsch> home
<Alanbitsch> no?
<mimecar> sí
<Alanbitsch> ok
<Alanbitsch> y para descargar 14.04?
<Alanbitsch> desde adonde descargo?
<mimecar> lee el último enlace que te he puesto
<Alanbitsch> ok
<Alanbitsch> una pregunta
<Alanbitsch> por que me aparecen ? como iconos
<Alanbitsch> "?"
<mimecar> no tendras una aplicación asociada
<mimecar> guarda tus datos y actualiza
<Alanbitsch> estoy haciendo el respaldo
<Alanbitsch> desde "respaldo"
<Alanbitsch> http://drivemeca.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/actualizando-ubuntu-1310-1404-paso-paso.html
<Alanbitsch> aqui dice
<Alanbitsch> que no hay que hacer respaldo .-.
<mimecar> ¿te da lo mismo perder tu información si hay algún problema?
<Alanbitsch> no tengo nada importante :l
<Alanbitsch> genial, se trabo software updater...
<mimecar> Alanbitsch, una memoria USB son 20 MB / s aproximadamente
<algarinr> hi
<Alanbitsch> hola
 * x-mint  B.N!?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-22
<ivedci89> buena noche a tod@s
<ubunt> hola hay alguien?
<ubunt> como saber que tipo de memoria ram tengo desde linux?
<Gus81> una pregunta, no me aparece "Animations add-on" en compiz, estoy usando Xubuntu 14.04
<Gus81> compiz-plugins-extra esta instalado
<ubunt> como saber el model de una memoria ram desde shell?
<Gus81> Alguien sabe porque no aparece?
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<MarioMey> Hola gente, disculpen el off-topic relacionado con la programación... ¿cómo se le dice a ese bloque de código que va a desaparecer, que está en desuso, pero sigue estando hasta que se lo saque?
<MarioMey> Me sale la palabra "depracado", pero no existe en Google...
<erAbuelo> obsoleto
<MarioMey> Sí... puede ser... ¿pero es una palabra que se parece a esa que dije?
<erAbuelo> deprecated es en ingles
<MarioMey> AAaahhahhh...
<MarioMey> Ahí está...
<erAbuelo> abandonado, obsoleto, o como quieras
<MarioMey> gracias, erAbuelo.
<erAbuelo> dnd
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: no existe la traducción de esa palabra...
<erAbuelo> de cual
<MarioMey> "depracted" o "depracation", a pesar de estar en Wikipedia en inglés.
<erAbuelo> deprecated
<erAbuelo> la has escrito mal
<MarioMey> Tenés razón.
<MarioMey> DeprEcated.
<MarioMey> "Desaprobado".
<MarioMey> Gracias, again.
<erAbuelo> dnd
<erAbuelo> yo creo que la acepcion que se debería utilizar en informatica es: no recomendado, obsoleto abandonado
<erAbuelo> desaconsejado, mejor
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: Gracias, es para un código personal... y la palabra que más me suena a lo que quería, era eso.
<erAbuelo> ok
<MarioMey> Pero sí, creo que la mejor, en castellano es "obsoleto".
<MarioMey> A veces quiero un término para algo que no tiene tanta importancia... y hasta que no lo encuentro, me "trabo".
<MarioMey> Ahora tengo otra duda... pero nada tiene que ver con lo que hablábamos.
<MarioMey> A ver... aunque podemos transformarlo para que sí...
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: ¿Cómo le llamarías, en castellano, a la ventana que entra a foco y cuando se va de foco?
<MarioMey> Ventana de un SO.
<MarioMey> Posiblemente, sin usar la palabra "foco".
<erAbuelo> por defecto ?
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: Es más off-topic... pero te cuento para qué lo quiero.
<MarioMey> Hago marionetas digitales. Y quiero un nombre para cuando la marioneta no esté mirando a cámara... y, cuando la llaman, mira a cámara y se acerca. Entonces, son dos acciones y dos estados.
<MarioMey> El estado mirando a cámara puede es "normal".
<MarioMey> Pero la acción de llegar a "normal" puede ser... "atender", "enfocar"...
<MarioMey> No hay drama, no te molestes. Sólo te contaba.
<erAbuelo> no me molesto, estoy pensando :)
<erAbuelo> "espera"
<MarioMey> Buenísimo.
<MarioMey> ¿Y las acciones?
<MarioMey> "atiende"...
<erAbuelo> activar
<erAbuelo> "activa"
<erAbuelo> "desactiva"
<erAbuelo> "alerta" "reposo"
<erAbuelo> algo asi
<MarioMey> Está bueno...
<MarioMey> Ahí va.
<MarioMey> Alerta-reposo me gusta.
<MarioMey> Voy con eso.
<MarioMey> Gracias!
<erAbuelo> dnd
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quiero instalar el software del dnie. La página de descargas me lleva a esta http://www.dnielectronico.es/descargas/PKCS11_para_Sistemas_Unix/distribuciones_linux.html pero la versión más reciente que veo es para ubuntu 13.04. Yo estoy usando la 14.04... ¿me servirá?
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: ¿sabés de python?
<erAbuelo> poco
<MarioMey> Es posible armar un diccionario así? {x:300, y:100, alpha:1, time:2, transition:"linear"}
<MarioMey> Fijate que x, y, alpha... no están entre comillas.
<MarioMey> Porque eso es, en realidad, así:
<MarioMey> Tweener.addTween(box,{x:300, y:100, alpha:1, time:2, transition:"linear"});
<MarioMey> y es de ActionScript.
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: Pero ahí metió un diccionario... ¿o no?
<erAbuelo> yo creo que si se puede
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: Puede un diccionario tener un string como elemento, en realidad de 'algo':'otro'?
<MarioMey> en lugar de*
<tania_> Hola. Ayuda, por favor. Bajé un paquete y me marca este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115420/ ¿qué debo hacer?
<successus> salud o/
<DELLtra> tania_,  dependencias incumplidas
<tania_> y cómo lo reparo?
<DELLtra> me parece que ese paquete que requiere no se encuentra en el repositorio  o  ya no este vigente
<DELLtra> cual es el paquete que quieres instalar
<DELLtra> ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<erAbuelo> no son dependencias, no es capaz de bajar algo de internet, tienes conexion a inet ?
<tania_> sip...
<DELLtra> tania_,  te estas conectando desde esa maquina ?  o de otra ? yo supuse que estas desde la misma maquina ?
<tania_> desde esa máquina
<tania_> es decir, sí, estoy en internet, en la misma máquina
<erAbuelo> tania_: pues el problema sera del paquete que tiene que bajar, estara inaccesible
<DELLtra> tania_,  intentaste instalar manualmente el paquete ?
<tania_> sí, pero la verdad, no sé darle órdenes. No sé dónde instalarlo
<tania_> eso podría causarme problemas o puede quedarse así?
<mimecar> no instales paquetes a mano
<MrJim> JimMr
<BigHatMonkey> hola a todos
<BigHatMonkey> necesito una pequeña ayuda
<BigHatMonkey> ya que dropbox me pide usuario y contraseña cada que reinicia la pc
<BigHatMonkey> pienso que un archivo de configuracion se borra cada reinicio
<mimecar> ¿no lo has lanzado con sudo verdad?
<BigHatMonkey> no, solo lo instale de los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> si la primera ejecución la has hecho con un usuario normal tiene que funcionar
<mimecar> mientras no hayas lanzado aplicaciones gráficas con sudo...
<BigHatMonkey> acabo de hacer un "sudo dropbox start"
<BigHatMonkey> inicia pero muestra el mismo error, me pide si tengo cuenta o no tengo cuenta
<mimecar> no lances aplicaciones gráficas con sudo
<BigHatMonkey> es el pop-ip de "Instalacion de Dropbox"
<BigHatMonkey> ok
<mimecar> comprueba los permisos que tienes en la configuración de Dropbox
<BigHatMonkey> ok
<BigHatMonkey> drwx------ 5 user user-pc 5 155 ago 22 15:42 /home/user/.dropbox
<BigHatMonkey> sugieres un chmod 777 a la carpeta de configuracion de dropbox
<BigHatMonkey> ??
<mimecar> 777 es mala idea, comprueba que tu usuario tiene permisos en todos los archivos
<BigHatMonkey> srw------- 1 bigardo bigardo    0 ago 22 15:41 command_socket
<BigHatMonkey> este tiene permisos srw
<BigHatMonkey> voy a cambiarlo a rwx
<BigHatMonkey> a 744
<BigHatMonkey> en chmod
<BigHatMonkey> vale, parece que despues de este reinicio ya no me aparece el prompt
<BigHatMonkey> lo que hice fue iniciar dropbox desde la terminal, me aparecio un propmt, teecle mi contraseña root
<BigHatMonkey> aparte, cambie permisos a 744 en cada archivo de ~/.dropbox
<BigHatMonkey> muchas gracias !!
<ivedci89> se puede saltar de 13.04 a 14.04 ???
<ivedci89> sin instalaciondesde cero
<ivedci89> hola a veces me conecto por ssh para actualizar o administrar equipos de familiares.. pero se cae la conexion y me queda por ejemplo: un selector de configuracion colgado sin respuesta... como: " Package configuration...┌──┤ Configuring libc6 ├────Se deben reiniciar xscreensaver y xlockmore antes de actualizar"  y no puedo responder ni enviar ninguna pulsacion de tecla... cómo arreglar esto ??? ¿se y cómo: volver a mi antigua conex
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: justo te iba a pedir uan manito!
<MarioMey> Bueno, que descanses... pregunto al éter.
<MarioMey> Alguien me puede dar una manito básica en Python?
<MarioMey> Desde un archivo, necesito importar dos diccionarios que deberían estar en otro archivo py.
<clasico> alguien usa lubuntu ?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-23
 * user-cat Hol -a
<danes> buenas
<danes> es posible conectarme a 2 redes inalambricas con una laptop con tarjeta wifi integrada y externa usb? En una red no hay conexion a internet y la otra si.
<danes> la idea es tener un dico mapeado en red conectado mientras navego a internet sin que esten en la misma red
<ivedci89> danes
<ivedci89> danes:
<ivedci89> no entiendo:   dico, mapeado en red, navego a internet ?????????
<ivedci89> me parece que quieres robar wifis...
<danes> ivedci89: no, simplemente quiero tener una red privada con un servidor de archivos
<danes> y otra red con acceso a internet sin que el servidor de archivos este conectado a internet
<ivedci89> virtualbox
<danes> basicamente quiero mantener mi informacion personal alejada de una red con acceso a internet
<danes> pero quiero poder montar el disco de red en cualquier ordenador
<ivedci89> si usas en el servidor linux despreocupate.. a parte siempre puedes tapar la red con un router
<danes> bueno, el detalle es que tengo un disco wdmybook y se conecta en red. por precaucion quiero tenerlo aislado en una red privada sin acceso al internet.
<ivedci89> internet--->router---->tusPCs
<ivedci89> otro metodo sería:  internet -> tuPC-->[virtualbox-->servidor]
<danes> no se si tenga algn backdoor donde se puedan filtrar a ver mis archivos
<danes> no es posible de plano tener conexion a dos redes simultaneamente?
<danes> supongo que tendre que tener ips fijos
<ivedci89> danes:  a qué car-ajo te refieres con wdmybook... acaso es un western digital en tu notebook?
<ivedci89> si, eso es posible
<ivedci89> de hecho lo hago casi a diario
<danes> y como lo haces?
<danes> pero quiero hacerlo con dos redes inalambricas
<ivedci89> si todo bien
<ivedci89> lo puedes hacer
<ivedci89> en ubuntu está re facil y familiares
<danes> necesito instalar algo? o por donde empiezo?
<ivedci89> podes tener:
<ivedci89> internet-->tuPC<---redSINinternet-->otrasPCs
<danes> si, eso
<ivedci89> es tan simple! que no sé como explicartelo es re grafico hacer eso!!!
<ivedci89> en ubuntu lo tenes al alcance de unos pocos clics
<ivedci89> area de notificacion-->red-->(aqui te salen los adapter wifi que tienes, con las redes que detectan cada uno...)
<ivedci89> es solo hacer clics... buena noche mi amigo... yo no tengo casi más bateria...
<ivedci89> !imagen
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imagen'.
<ivedci89> !capturas
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'capturas'.
<ivedci89> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ivedci89> danes: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202405753040451&l=d94fa2aaec
<danes> gracias ivedci89
<ivedci89> :-D
<ubunt> hola quisiera hacer un alias de     promt:->wget http://urldedescarga -O nombrefichero.txt            y convertirlo en prompt:->nuevocomando http://urldedescarga    nombrefichero.txt  se hacer los alias lo que no se es como hacer para que -O ya me vaya incluido en el comando, alguien me ayuda?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<successus> salud
<xubuntu201> hola he tenido dificultad en instalar xubuntu en mi laptop , una HO pavilion dv5120la 160 disco duro,1,25 ram yprocesador amd thurion 64, ademas estoy conectado a internet con 1 mb de velocidad, mi proble es cuando llega al punto de "configurandi bcmwl-kernel-source (i286) la barra se detiene en este momento lleva mas de 8 horas, trato de instalar junto al windows xp  profesional que puede estar pasando, debo esperar mas, o abo
<rafaellaguna> hola mimecafr
<rafaellaguna> mimecar
<rafaellaguna> mimecar, sólo quería darte las gracias por intentar que instalara Ubuntu en el Acer Aspire E1. Finalmente lo conseguí desactivando el arranque seguro y el EFI. Por si alguien más pregunta.
<alberto-jakeukal> hola, tengo un problema con respecto a ubuntu 12.04. Enchufo el HDMI en el PC y el la TV (quiero ver cosas del PC en la TV) y no me aparece en monitores nada nuevo
<alberto-jakeukal> he visto que todo el mundo tiene problemas con el sonido y como solucionarlo, pero no he visto nada relacionado con que no aparezca la "pantalla externa"
<deadmund> I don't speak Spanish.  Can anybody proof-read this Spanish file for me?  https://github.com/deadmund/Custom-New-Tab/blob/f458141a50e5f9ced9d221d1cb03b5c804695aba/chrome/locale/es-es/cnt.dtd   Here is an English version with 0 errors for reference:  https://github.com/deadmund/Custom-New-Tab/blob/master/chrome/locale/en-US/cnt.dtd
<GridCube> :) deadmund please join the #ubuntu-es-cafe for offtopic conversation please
<deadmund> ok thank you
<GridCube> alberto-jakeukal, abri pavucontrol y fijate si está habilitado el  dispositivo hdmi
<GridCube> ah, es el sonido
<GridCube> digo no es
<GridCube> alberto-jakeukal, instalte arandr y vas apoder manejar mejor las pantallas
<alberto-jakeukal> ah, el paquete se llama arandr, en varios sitios ponía grandr
<alberto-jakeukal> instalando, gracias
<GridCube> alberto-jakeukal, grndr es otro
<GridCube> a mi me gusta usar arandr
<alberto-jakeukal> ok, es que es la primera vez que uso un HDMI y no tengo ni idea
<GridCube> fijate que este activado en dispositivos
<alberto-jakeukal> a que te refieres exactamente?   en arandr o en Sistema> monitor ?
<alberto-jakeukal> en arandr no veo nada que hacer, voy a buscar a ver si veo algún tutorial
<alberto-jakeukal> por cierto, podría ser un problema del puerto hdmi? cómo miro que el puerto hdmi funcione?
<GridCube> ni idea
<alberto-jakeukal> creo que es muy similar mi problema a esto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/234377/activate-hdmi-port-xubuntu-12-04
<GridCube> ni idea alberto-jakeukal
<GridCube> es posible
<GridCube> no se si el workaround seguira funcionando
<GridCube> me asusta que te pida un update-grub2
<alberto-jakeukal> sí
<alberto-jakeukal> la verdad, no entiendo el arandr
<GridCube> jajaja
<alberto-jakeukal> no parece que haga nada
<GridCube> hasta que apliques los cambios no hara nada
<GridCube> a ver. si haces clic en salidas
<GridCube> cuantos dispositivos tenes listados?
<juacom99> Una consulta: estoy tratando de compilar el juego hedgewars y me sale /usr/bin/ld.bfd: warning: libavformat.so.53, needed by //lib/libavwrapper.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link). Intento instalar libavformat y me dice que no hay candidatos para la instalacion. Pasdo algo con esa lib?
<alberto-jakeukal> 2
<alberto-jakeukal> LVDS1
<GridCube> estan los dos activos?
<alberto-jakeukal> y VGA1
<alberto-jakeukal> no
<alberto-jakeukal> sólo el LVDS1
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no tenes listado el hdmi
<GridCube> !packages
<kubot> Puedes ver y buscar paquetes para Ubuntu usando el KPackageKit, Synaptic, apt-cache, o en línea en http://packages.ubuntu.com. « apt-cache search <palabras> » para buscar y « apt-cache show <paquete> » para ver un descripción del paquete - Ubuntu tiene muchos paquetes disponibles, así que primero busca por paquetes oficiales antes de instalar cosas raras.
<GridCube> juacom99, ^^^
<alberto-jakeukal> osea, que es como si no lo detectase
<alberto-jakeukal> que es lo que yo pensaba
<GridCube> eso parece
<GridCube> esta prendido el monitor hdmi?
<alberto-jakeukal> también pasa lo mismo en el monitor, que no da a opción a poner espejar
<alberto-jakeukal> es una TV
<GridCube> y si es una tele, esta en salida hdmi?
<alberto-jakeukal> sí
<GridCube> en la correcta?
<GridCube> a veces tienen mas de una
<juacom99> GridCube: el paquete existe, pero no me lo deja instalar se llama libavformat53
<GridCube> y porque no te lo deja instalar?
<alberto-jakeukal> sí, está en la correcta
<alberto-jakeukal> pero después de que arrancara el ordenador
<alberto-jakeukal> puede ser eso no?
<alberto-jakeukal> que no sea en caliente como el USB?
<GridCube> es posible, si estas usando un sistema tan viejo como 12.04 es posible
<juacom99> no se... si le doy tab cuando hago el apt-get install me aparece pero cuando lo intento instalar me dice que no hay candidatos para la instalacion
<alberto-jakeukal> voy a probar a reiniciar
<juacom99> si me das in seg envio un pastebin de la salida cuando lo intento instalar
<GridCube> juacom99, hiciste un update?
<juacom99> sip
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> bajate el archivo de packages.ubuntu.com e intanta instalarlo desde usc
<juacom99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8124448/
<juacom99> dam no esta para trusty....
<juacom99> y ahora :|
<GridCube> bajate una version anterior e instalala bajo tu propio riesgo
<juacom99> vos sabes que si hago un locate me sale como que el .os esta :|
<jakeukalane> me sigue sin aparecer HDMI
<GridCube> :(
<juacom99> en la carpeta de steam :|
<GridCube> ni idea che
<jakeukalane> voy a mirar los controladores que tiene este ordenador puestos
<jakeukalane> porque este ordenador no era mío
<jakeukalane> en el x-nvdia setting por ejemplo no me aparece lo de X screen 0
<jakeukalane> http://www.fermu.com/images/nvidiasettings.png
<jakeukalane> sólo me aparece el 1 y el 2
<jakeukalane> voy a probar con el driver cedarview
<GridCube> alla tu
<jakeukalane> mmm
<jakeukalane> el sudo update-grub2
<jakeukalane> lo que hace es actualizar con que driver arrancar el ordenadoro no?
<GridCube> supongo
<jakeukalane> para revertirlo sería fácil el proceso, suponiendo que no arrancara debido a alguna catástrofe total
<jakeukalane> en plan, actualizar el grub
<jakeukalane> desde un live cd?
<GridCube> no deberia hacer nada malo en teoria
<GridCube> jakeukalane, con eliminar el /etc/X11/xorg.conf deberia bootear usando los drivers genericos
<GridCube> lo podes hacer sin actualizar grub
<jakeukalane> bien
<GridCube> entras en modo de recuperación, logeas como root, haces un rm
<GridCube> y ya
<jakeukalane> gracias
<GridCube> tambien podrias hacer un update-grub una ves eliminado el xorg.conf pero no lo veo necesario
<jakeukalane> bien, voy a reiniciar
<InjectioN_011> hola buenas
<InjectioN_011> acabo de encender el ordenador y no me arranca
<InjectioN_011> ya desde hace 1 semana no me puedo cone3ctar
<InjectioN_011> me sale busy box y la terminal
<InjectioN_011> inittramfs
<kal_> ji, ayuda con permisos de k3b http://mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/conf-k3b-mod-permisos.png
<kal_> no me permite cambiarlo, hay algun archivo de configuracion desde donde se pueda hacer?
<jakeukalane> GridCube, no me funcionó
<InjectioN_011> hola
<InjectioN_011> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<InjectioN_011> que tal por ahi
<InjectioN_011> hola gente < cuando se conecte alguien me diga algo por favot
<InjectioN_011> haber si podemos  reparar mi particion
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<InjectioN_011> hola
<InjectioN_011> hola mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<InjectioN_011> que tal
<InjectioN_011> siempre estas por aqui , es un alivio ...
<mimecar> ¿qué has roto esta vez? :p
<InjectioN_011> al arrancar el pc
<InjectioN_011> me a salido  una pantalla negra que dice
<InjectioN_011> inittramfs
<mimecar> ¿con todos los kernels?
<InjectioN_011> ya e probado arrancar con live cd y meter los comandos sudo fdisk -l
<InjectioN_011> que
<InjectioN_011> y sudo fcsk devsda1
<mimecar> ¿te fallan todos los kernels de grub?
<InjectioN_011> creo que solo tengo uno que pone  ubuntu
<InjectioN_011> abajo pone opciones avanzadas
<InjectioN_011> y voy a reiniciar el pc no me acuerdo
<InjectioN_011> y te digo lo que sale antes de arrancar
<mimecar> deberías tener más de un kernel
<InjectioN_011> sale
<InjectioN_011> ubuntu
<InjectioN_011> opciones avanzadas
<InjectioN_011> memory test
<InjectioN_011> y memori test otra vez
<InjectioN_011> ya no sale nada mas
<MrTulias> En opciones avanzadas tienes los kernels antiguos
<erAbuelo> buenas
<MrTulias> Es de agradecer, así no tienes un listado laaaargo de kernels :p
<InjectioN_011> vale
<InjectioN_011> tengo el
<InjectioN_011> 2
<InjectioN_011> el 0.32
<InjectioN_011> y el 0.24
<InjectioN_011> arranco con el 0.24 porque no el 0.32 antes e probado y me a salido lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sitema antes del fallo?
<InjectioN_011> nada
<InjectioN_011> de nada
<InjectioN_011> entro en el modo re3covery
<InjectioN_011> >?
<InjectioN_011> en el modo normal me sale lo mismo
<InjectioN_011> initramfs
<mimecar> ¿no has puesto ninguna actualización ni instalado cosas?
<InjectioN_011> si
<InjectioN_011> actualizar sistema si
<InjectioN_011> y algun programa tambien , pero ya no me acierdo
<mimecar> compueba desde el live cd que la partici9ón no tiene errores
<InjectioN_011> ya hace 1 semana o 2
<InjectioN_011> live cd
<InjectioN_011> ya
<InjectioN_011> e usaudo
<InjectioN_011> gparted y e verificado y aplicado
<InjectioN_011>  y reiniciie y nada
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado todas las particiones?
<InjectioN_011> solo podia verificar
<InjectioN_011> sda1
<InjectioN_011> sd2 y sd5 no me daba opciones para hacer nada
<InjectioN_011> ni desmontar ni verificar ni montar ni nada
<mimecar> si has iniciado con un live cd no pueden estar montadas
<InjectioN_011> ahh vale
<InjectioN_011> voy a MIRAR  aber si tienen algo da;ada que acabo de ver una cosa
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<roger_35> chau
<spike_mugen> hola?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-24
<Alanbitsch_> away
<clientinfinite> en ubuntu 14.04 recien instalado desde cero y actualizado.. no me aparece la opcion de suspender cuando la bateria esta criticamente baja
<clientinfinite> alguien que me ayude?¿??
<ivedci89> hola...
<ivedci89> alguien por aqui?
<xxfacundo> Hola
<ivedci89> fac
<ivedci89> xxfacundo:
<ivedci89> que te ha pasado...
<xxfacundo> Hola
<xxfacundo> Nada
<xxfacundo> Primera vez que entro al canal
<xxfacundo> Queria ver como era
<ivedci89> bien
<xxfacundo> No lo veo muy activo...
<xxfacundo> Soy de Argentina y entre a varios canales para ver en cual me responderian, al menos hay uno jajaja
<ivedci89> más de la mitad permanecen para leer... no para ayudar
<ivedci89> yo tambien de arg
<ivedci89> ar bsas laplata..lacumbre
<xxfacundo> Sabes algo de testdisk?
<ivedci89> si
<xxfacundo> Recupera Windows?
<ivedci89> el 70 % de las veces me recuperó todo
<xxfacundo> Y formateos anteriores
<xxfacundo> O solamente 1 formateo atras te deja?
<ivedci89> mmm podes recuperar archivos aislados.. no un sistema enytero
<ivedci89> *entero
<xxfacundo> Ok
<xxfacundo> Gracias
<xxfacundo> Ya estoy analizando un disco de 120 GB
<xxfacundo> Que mi viejo me pidio que recupere datos
<xxfacundo> Mi viejo es Window$ y Window$
<ivedci89> bien, te recomiendo hacer una pasada por google sobre testdisk... y que la experiencia agena te sirva.
<xxfacundo> Instale linux hace poco
<xxfacundo> Ya estuve antes
<ivedci89> ponele el programita bambam al inicio del sistema y andate... no le escuches ni respondas nada
<xxfacundo> Y a las 4 horas rompi el sistema
<xxfacundo> Que es ese programa? No estoy enterado
<ivedci89> ppphhhhhfffff
<ivedci89> probalo!
<xxfacundo> Ahi googleo
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get install -y bambam && bambam
<ivedci89> si fijate
<ivedci89> solo podes salir con "quit"
<ivedci89> es lo unico
<xxfacundo> Pero es para dibujar o me equivoco?
<ivedci89> noooo
<ivedci89> es para los niños/bebes molestos
<xxfacundo> Jajaja
<xxfacundo> Que entendiste?
<ivedci89> en si... solo sirve para que no te hagan macanas en el PC
<xxfacundo> No
<xxfacundo> Yo rompi el sistema
<xxfacundo> Instale XFCE
<xxfacundo> Instale todo
<xxfacundo> Pero era Ubuntu 13.10
<xxfacundo> Lo puse a actualizar
<xxfacundo> Y esperaba
<xxfacundo> Me canse y la apague
<xxfacundo> No apagaba asi que la apague de golpe
<xxfacundo> Y lo rompi digmaos
<xxfacundo> sudo apt-get --fix -missing use
<xxfacundo> Y solucionado
<xxfacundo> Actualizacion parcial
<xxfacundo> Y anduvo genial
<xxfacundo> Perdona por llenarte la pantalla de mensajes, yo escribo todas las oraciones separadas
<xxfacundo> Ya vengo
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> te recomiendo lubuntu 14
<xxfacundo> Volvi
<xxfacundo> No estaba
<xxfacundo> Si me dijiste algo no lo lei
<xxfacundo> Ya que reinicie la pc
<ivedci89>  te recomiendo lubuntu 14 ...se instala en 20m y es re ligero
<ivedci89> es dificil de romper
<ivedci89> te metes en synaptic y le instalas miles de apps de una vez
<xxfacundo> Lo se
<xxfacundo> Pero...
<xxfacundo> 8 GB de RAM
<xxfacundo> AMD Radeon 7770 HD
<xxfacundo> APU A8 4 nucleosx
<xxfacundo> Lubuntu?
<xxfacundo> Jajaja
<ivedci89> en ese caso... ubuntu 14 + compizconfig y+++
<xxfacundo> Es ubuntu 14
<xxfacundo> Solamente que lo rompi cuando lo actualize, pero se soluciono a la hora
<xxfacundo> No necesito volver a instalar
<ivedci89> libreoffice gimp librecad blender para empezar..
<ivedci89> eclipse si sos sofisticado
<xxfacundo> Libreoffice lo tengo
<xxfacundo> Gimp no me interesa
<xxfacundo> Blender tampoco
<xxfacundo> Librecad...
<ivedci89> con qué te conectas a esta sala?
<xxfacundo> Menos
<xxfacundo> Xchat
<xxfacundo> Elegi cualquier IRC del Software Center
<xxfacundo> Y lo instale
<ivedci89> bien para irc es lo más usado... pero si se habla de mensajeria instantanea en general...PIDGIN
<xxfacundo> Lo pense
<xxfacundo> Pero dije algo rapido
<xxfacundo> Ahora lo instalo
<xxfacundo> Ya vengo, me paso a pidgin
<xxfacundo> Volvi
<xxfacundo> Seguis?
<xxfacundo> Te fuiste
<Facundo2405> Hola?
<xxfacundo> Hay alguien?
<xxfacundo1> Hola
<xxfacundo1> Hola
<xxfacundo1> Hay alguien?
<Alanbitsch> yo
<Alanbitsch> sigues aquí?
<Alanbitsch> alguien puede ayudarme?
<debsan> !alguien Alanbitsch
<kubot> Alanbitsch: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<debsan> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<debsan> podria haber usado ese
<xxfacundo1> Hola
<xxfacundo1> Por fin alguien
<xxfacundo1> Debsan
<xxfacundo1> Cual es tu problema?
<debsan> yo no tengo problema alguno
<xxfacundo1> Ah
<xxfacundo1> Perdon entonces
<xxfacundo1> De donde sos?
<xxfacundo1> Tengo ganas de hablar con alguien que le guste Linux tanto como yo asi que...
<debsan> xxfacundo1, este es un canal de soporte
<debsan> !offtopic xxfacundo1
<kubot> xxfacundo1: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<xxfacundo1> Gracias por la informacion
<ubunt> como puedo abrir una nueva terminal desde la linea de comandos?
<xxfacundo1> Pones
<xxfacundo1> gnome-terminal
<xxfacundo1> o "sudo gnome-terminal
<xxfacundo1> "
<Alanbitsch> hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Tiffon> nas
<ubunt> cuando quiero visualizar las imagenes desde ranger no puedo me aparece la imagen como una imagen-ASCII , como debo hacer para poder ver el preview de la imagen bien sin que sea tipo ascii?
<successus> salud
<ubunt> hola no consigo encontrar un visualizador que funcione desde terminal sin entorno grafico alguien me puede ayudar?
<ubunt> como instalar zgv desde terminal
<ubunt> ?
<ubunt> repositorio zgv
<1JTAAAD6N> Hola
<1JTAAAD6N> Una pregunta, si desactivo las areas de trabajo, el CPU, la RAM, etc dara mas rendimiento?
<1JTAAAD6N> Si me quedo con solo 1, quiero decir
<mimecar> ¿los escritorios virtuales?
<1JTAAAD6N> Si, aca me aparecen como areas de trabajo
<1JTAAAD6N> Son 4
<mimecar> te funcionará igual
<1JTAAAD6N> Y no hay alguna forma de que anden mejor los juegos?
<1JTAAAD6N> O es por los drivers de AMD?
<mimecar> es por los drivers y tu equipo
<1JTAAAD6N> Mi equipo es bueno
<1JTAAAD6N> En Window$ me andaba bien BF4 en Alta
<1JTAAAD6N> Y aca no me anda bien ni TF2 en Alto
<mimecar> los drivers no son los mismos
<1JTAAAD6N> Ademas de que tarda 1 minuto y medio iniciar...
<1JTAAAD6N> Ok, gracias, despues tengo otro problema, que es entrecortes de sonido
<1JTAAAD6N> Drivers de sonido no tiene mi motherboard para linux
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<1JTAAAD6N> Encontre solo de mi GPU y Placa de red
<1JTAAAD6N> 14.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<1JTAAAD6N> Con XFCE instalado, para mas rendimiento para juegos
<1JTAAAD6N> Si
<1JTAAAD6N> 64 bits
<mimecar> si los drivers van lentos, da igual que uses XFCE, Gnome o KDE
<1JTAAAD6N> Ok, yo ahora ando usando el oficial, que lo instale manualmente
<1JTAAAD6N> Los de Nvidia van mejor o igual?
<mimecar> depende de la tarjeta
<1JTAAAD6N> En general?
<mimecar> busca una comparativa de rendimiento de cada fabricante en Ubuntu
<1JTAAAD6N> Ok
<1JTAAAD6N> Gracias
<Miquel> exit
<ubunt> para desactivar la interfaz grafica de ubuntu 14.04 como debo hacerlo?
<mrsnoob> Hola a todos! Saludos. Tengo un problema, resulta que instale python 2.3.2 desde el source (.tgz) y al tratar de desinstalar no hay regla para desinstalacion, como haria para desinstalarlo?
<mrsnoob> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `uninstall'.  Alto.
<mimecar> mrsnoob, no vas a poder quitarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que eliminar los archivos de forma manual o dejarlos en el sistema
<mrsnoob> Es una opcion borrar todo a mano pero estoy en busca de una forma mas sencilla y eficaz
<mrsnoob> No la hay???
<mimecar> si el archivo make no tiene definida la opción para desinstalar...
<mimecar> para que has compilado Python estando en los repositorios?
<mrsnoob> Python 2.3.2 fue elimado de los repositorios debido a que ya no tiene soporte.
<mrsnoob> Lo instale para probar ciertas caracteristicas de los programas.
<mimecar> la rama 2.x está en los repositorios
<m3n3chm0> alguien con sopcast-player, no se escucha :S
<mrsnoob> Le invito a que busque diche version en repositorio.
<mimecar> tienes la 2.7.x
<mrsnoob> Correcto! Pero 2.3.2 no lo esta.
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no tiene soporte no la vas a encontrar
<mrsnoob> Exacto
<mimecar> la 2.7.x debería ejecutar el código de versiones anteriores
<mrsnoob> Eeeh no! raw_input en 2.3.2 no maneja la misma entrada que en 2.7.x, es lo que queria probar!
<mimecar> ok, deberías quitar (si puedes) los archivos de la versión que has instalado
<mimecar> la próxima vez o usas una máquina virtual o usas código que esté actualizado
<mrsnoob> Es lo que intento, pero antes me gustaria probar con un paquete .deb de la version, asi desinstalarlo seria mas sencillo, y no tan engorroso como buscar cada archivo uno por uno.
<mrsnoob> Si, mala mia por no haber tomado eso en cuenta.
<mimecar> si lo haces tendrás problemas con la versión de Python instalada
<mimecar> si llegan a entrar en conflicto, el desastre puede ser grande
<mrsnoob> Bueno sera mejor desinstalar uno por uno!
<mrsnoob> Bien mimecar, elimine los bin, lib y docs! Tal parece funciona todo bien.
<mimecar> ¿todos los que has instalado?
<mrsnoob> Gran parte de ello, pues no era el paquete completo de python, cerca de 19mg sino una version mas pequeña, con falta de librerias, un tamaño de 8mg
<mrsnoob> Muchas gracias por la ayuda mimecar!
<mimecar> guarda una copia de tus datos por su tuvieras que reinstalar
<erAbuelo> buenas
<ubunt> para que sirve la orden de comando "apt-cache show fbi"
<ubunt> ?
<mimecar> ¿ya lo has buscado en la página de man?
<ubunt> estoy en ubuntu server y me gustaria hacer un view de una imagen desde una linea de comandos , me dijeron que utilizara del fbi y lo instale pero aun no se como visualizar imagenes con el fbi estoy buscando pero no encuentro la manera , he leido que hay que hacer algo como "apt-cache show fbi" pero no se como aplicarlo, alguien me puede ayudar?"
<mimecar> en la página del manual / Google te dice lo que hace apt-cache show => http://obux.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/apt-cache-aplicaciones-interesantes-de-esta-herramienta/
<mimecar> si tienes que ver imágenes, las descargas en local y las miras con un entorno gráfico
<ubunt> pero es posible ver imagenes desde una linea de comandos , con algun programa, sin instalar ninguna interaz grafica desktop?
<erAbuelo> no
<ubunt> porque he visto por ahi que el w3m puede visualizar imagenes pero no se como?
<erAbuelo> quieres la respuesta larga o la corta ?
<ubunt> algo que entienda
<erAbuelo> se pueden ver imagenes sin entorno grafico pero no es algo simple
<ubunt> hay algun tutorial que exlique los pasos para poder hacer eso?
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<erAbuelo> ademas eso no es necesario en ubuntu
<ubunt> bueno yo lo digo por que me gustaria utilizar siempre la linea de comandos, ya he estado haciendo cosas con bash pero me gustaria poder visualizar unos logos desde la linea de comandos, se que desde msdos habia un programa creo que se llamaba pqv o algo asi i podias ver imagenes 256 colores por eso me sorprende que sea tan dificil desde linea de comandos poder hacer view de imagenes
<mimecar> ubunt, no escribas párrafos por favor
<ubunt> ok
<mimecar> si tienes que comprobar imágenes las descargas en local
<ubunt> wget para descargar alguna imagen pero luego como las visualizo?
<mimecar> te conectas en remoto al servidor, descargas la imagen y la ves en tu ordenador
<mimecar> o tampoco tienes entorno gráfico en tu ordenador?
<ubunt> utilizo una maquina virtual
<mimecar> la máquina virtual no tiene entorno gráfico?
<ubunt> no
 * x-mint  B. nt!?
<mimecar> la máquina real tampoco?
<ubunt> si
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes la respuesta
<ubunt> la makina real si tiene entrono grafico
<ubunt> supongo que tengo que poner unas campertas cmpartidas no?
<mimecar> no, conectate por SSH
<mimecar> con un cliente gráfico
<ubunt> entre la makina virtual i la makina real
<ubunt> ok
<ubunt> servidor ssh?
<mimecar> la máquina virtual ya tiene un servidor de SSH
<ubunt> instalo lxde en ssh?
<mimecar> si ya tienes entorno gráfico, úsalo
<ubunt> es decir instalo entorno grafico en la makina donde tengo el servidor ssh?
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo tiene la máquina real?
<ubunt> ubuntu 14.04
<ubunt> unity
<mimecar> conectate por SSH a la máquina virtual
<mimecar> y descarga los archivos usando Nautilus o similar
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar nada
<erAbuelo> http://www.facil.com.uy/2007/07/todo-con-la-consola-de-linux.html <-- una simple busqueda en google
<ubunt> bueno a ver la makina virtual esta corriendo bajo virtualbox
<ubunt> erAbuelo: si pero para comenzar algunos comandos no funkan, por ejemplo zgv no rula en ubuntu 14.04
<erAbuelo> lo tienes instalado ?
<ubunt> a ver
<erAbuelo> te has leido algo antes de intentar algo que se sale del proposito general de distribucion que usas ?
<ubunt> mire en los repositorios i no se encuentra zgv pregunte en el canal ubuntu i me dijeron que no se encontraba,
<ubunt> que el que tenia que utilizar era el xzgv
<ubunt> utilice el xzgv pero no rulea desde linea de comandos
<mimecar> ubunt, ¿para que lo haces de la forma más complicada posible?
<ubunt> me dijeron que utilizara fbi
<ubunt> que si rulaba desde linea de comandos
<ubunt> pero que habia que hacer algo
<mimecar> si tienes que ver imágenes, las descargas y las ves en local
<erAbuelo> ubunt: de todos modos, las paginas hay que mirarlas como una idea general, no como algo a seguir a pies juntillas
<ubunt> si de acuerdo pero me extraña que no haya una forma mas facil de ver imagenes desde la linea de comandos, simplemente eso
<ubunt> estoy mirando que es lo que se puede llegar a hacer o no hacer
<erAbuelo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=framebuffer&searchon=all&suite=trusty&section=all <--
<erAbuelo> ahi tienes un  monton de cosas para utilizar el framebuffer
<ubunt> genial
<ubunt> lo estoy mirando, en teoria puedes visualizar videos ?
<ubunt> veo que tiene una especie de reproductor de mpeg2
<ubunt> esto esta en los repositorios universe?
<mimecar> que se pueda "ver" vídeo
<mimecar> no quiere decir que se vea igual que en el entorno gráfico
<ubunt> ya veo,  sigo leyendo , por lo visto la idea es que al abrir un programa desde linea de comandos en su ejecucion genere un entorno grafico que pueda hacer una simple visualizacion de una imagen, vaya que esa seria la idea
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<xxfacundo> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-17
<prueba> saludos a todos
<castrodf> prueba
<castrodf> #kubuntu-es
<cumaxo> buenos dias
<cumaxo> esta Mr . mimecar por aqui?
 * merrick  B. días ¿?
<ricard> tengo una pregunta que hacer me han canviado la placa base y no es el mismo modelo que tenia y esta no tiene hdmi y tengo que tener el pc conectado co vga se nota mucho la diferencia?
<ricard> merrick, que opinas?
<ricard> tengo una pregunta que hacer me han canviado la placa base y no es el mismo modelo que tenia y esta no tiene hdmi y tengo que tener el pc conectado co vga se nota mucho la diferencia?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, tengo un problema quizas me puedan ayudar, tengo una instalacion de ubuntu 15.04 recien instaldo, y en la actualizacion me desaparecion el icono de red (wifi ) de la barra de notificaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien sabe como reestablecerlo ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias
<cumaxo> holas
<successus> salud o/
<cumaxo> hola
<cumaxo> alguien por aqui?
<krytarik> !pregunta | cumaxo
<kubot> cumaxo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> hola gente. Una consullta. KLuego de instalar un router wifi hay algunas paginas que no abren
<Lopulus>  hola gente. Una consullta. KLuego de instalar un router wifi hay algunas paginas que no abren
<mimecar> ¿qué páginas?
<Lopulus> https://www.garbarino.com/
<mimecar> si conectas por cable te funciona?
<Lopulus> http://www.juegosdechicas.com/
<Lopulus> no se
<mimecar> pruebalo
<Lopulus> www.acar.org.ar
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> mimecar, si, cuando lo pongo directo funciona lo mas bien
<mimecar> comprueba los DNS que estás usando por Wifi
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<mimecar> di
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<uno1> HOLA  A  TODOS
<uno1> alguien  por  ahi????
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-18
<Chullachaky> Saludos cordiales
<Chullachaky> compañeros
<Chullachaky> Ubunteros
<Messier51> Buenos dias
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<Messier51> Buenas tardes desde la hermosa Colombia
<Messier51> Alguien me colabora para cambiar la contraseña de root
<mimecar> sudo passwd
<mimecar> eso cambiará el password del usuario inicial del sistema
<Messier51> Eso ya lo hice y todo bien pero
<Messier51> Cuando el sistema me avisa de que hay actualizaciones nuevas, me pide contraseña de root, se la pongo y da error pero si me acepta la del usuario normal, quiero cambiar eso
<mimecar> si ya la has cambiado en el sistema quita la clave del gestor de claves de ubuntu
<mimecar> tu usuario era el usuario inicial?
<Messier51> Si, el que creo al hacer la instalacion
<Messier51> Al cual por defecto ubuntu le da privilegios de super usuario
<mimecar> mientras no tengas añadida la clave al gestor de claves
<mimecar> y cierres sesión, te tiene que funcionar
<Messier51> Donde encuentro el gestor de claves
<mimecar> en el menú de unity lo tienes
<Messier51> Uso xfce4
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si está puesto en xfce
<Messier51> Encontre una app se llama contraseñas y claves pero no veo nada
<mimecar> has cerrado sesión después de cambiar la clave?
<Messier51> Voy a probar, ya vuelvo
<Messier51> Al loguearme me dice que cual sesion quiero iniciar y esta alli dice Default y le doy cerrar y sigue preguntando
<mimecar> no te acepta el cambio de contraseña?
<Messier51> Si, la contraseña funciona para por la terminal, instalo alguna aplicacion con su y todo sale bien, el problema es que las app del servidorX siguen pidiendo la de usuario normal en vez que la del root
<guampa> pero es que eso esta bien
<guampa> te pide las del usuario normal porque estas usando los privilegios de root via sudo
<guampa> cuando le das la contraseña normal, logra instalar o actualizar correctamente?
<Messier51> No, yo le quite esos privilegios en el script /etc/sudoers
<Messier51> Solo tiene privilegios siendo root
<Messier51> Y lo comprobe al tratar de loguearme por terminal con sudo
<Messier51> Poniendo la contraseña de usaurio normal y me dijo que no tenia privilegios
<Messier51> Solo puedo hacerlo con su
<guampa> no era necesario sacarte de sudoers
<guampa> con quitarte del grupo sudo ya no tienes mas acceso a sudo
<Messier51> Lo hago por cuestiones de seguridad
<guampa> aha
<guampa> por lo de las autorizaciones de X deben estar tratando de usar gksudo, tendrias que ver como es para que usen gksu en vez del otro
<guampa> o podes probarlo manualmente, ejecutando "gksu synaptic" por dar un ejemplo
<MrTulias> 1
<Xago> hola chicos, de nuevo por acá...disculpen la molestia. Cómo le indico a un proceso de envío de datos que salga por la eth1 y NO por la eth0?
<guampa> Xago: el host que el proceso intenta contactar es accesible por ambas interfases?
<Xago> nop
<Xago> es para evitar que se genere mucho tráfico en el hardware de red. Son procesos multicast
<guampa> calculo que iptables entonces
<guampa> no estoy seguro, tal vez no necesites iptables, tal vez una ruta al destino multicast que sea por el dispositivo que necesites
<Xago> eso último es lo que creo debería ser. Por eso, necesito saber cómo le digo a ubuntu/linux que tal tráfico vaya solo por la ethX y no por la ethY
<guampa> las rutas de dispositivo son iguales que las de gateway, solo que en vez de poner "via <direccion>" pones "dev <dispositivo>"
<Xago> me das un simple ejemplo?
<guampa> con iproute2 no use nunca rutas por dispositivo, solo con gateways
<guampa> con route era "route add <direccion> dev eth1"
<guampa> y las de gateway con iproute2 son "ip route add <direccion> via <direccion>", tal vez si mantiene la misma sintaxis que con net-tools sea lo mismo
<guampa> la sintaxis para "via ..." es igual, eso si
<Messier51> Buenas tardes
<Messier51> Alguien que me colabore con apache 2 y php5?
<Xago> vale guampa, muchas gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ser__> hola gente
<ser__> alguien ahi?
<ser__> hola a
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-19
<juan_> porque no se instala ningún juego en Mate 15 por defecto...?
<successus> salud o/
<richard> Hola
<Guest81055> como hago para borrar kernels antiguos del /boot si esta al 100% espacio ocupado
<mimecar> tienes una partición /boot aparte?
<Richie24> si
<Richie24> /dev/sda1  236M   236M     0 100% /boot
<mimecar> eso puede provocar problemas
<Richie24> si me esta causando problemas
<Richie24> al no poder borrar
<mimecar> es poco espacio 236 MB
<Richie24> si lo se pero me encontre con el equipo asi
<mimecar> http://comandante-linux.blogspot.com.es/2011/04/borrar-kernels-antiguos-en-ubuntu-y-no.html
<mimecar> no borres  linux-image-generic
<Richie24> gracias
<Richie24> voy a probar
<mimecar> deja mínimo un kernel antiguo
<Richie24>  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<Richie24> no me deja borrar
<Richie24> me dice que ejecute apt-get -f install
<Richie24> me indica que no hay espacio en disco
<Richie24> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<mimecar> tienes espacio en / ?
<Richie24> /dev/mapper/asterisk--vg-root    23G   5,9G   16G  28% /
<Richie24> /dev/sda1                       236M   236M     0 100% /boot
<mimecar> tendrás que mover un kernel a otra carpeta para hacer espacio
<mimecar> desinstala los kernels antiguos y luego pones en el mismo sitio el kernel que habías movido
<Richie24> no me deja mover kernel ni desintalarlo
<mimecar> lo mueves con sudo?
<Richie24> si
<mimecar> pon el error que te da
<mimecar> será una línea
<Richie24> mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> usas el tabulador para completar el nombre del archivo verdad?
<Richie24> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<Richie24> me da el listado
<mimecar> ya, pero el comando mv lo tienes que poner tú
<Richie24> si
<Richie24> mv linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic /home/administrador
<mimecar> usas el tabulador para completar el nombre del archivo verdad?
<Richie24> si
<mimecar>  /home/administrador existe?
<Richie24> si
<Richie24> el archivo se llama initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic
<mimecar> el error te dice que el archivo no existe
<Richie24> ese es mi error
<mimecar> el archivo que tienes en /boot es initrd..?
<PovAddict> el archivo en /boot no va a llamarse igual que el paquete que da dpkg...
<mimecar> por eso...
<mimecar> si pones el nobre del archivo con tabulador por fuerza tiene que existir para que complete el nombre
<Richie24> entiendo
<Richie24> ya pude move y ahorra estoy desintalando los kernel viejos
<Richie24> gracias
<Richie24> y
 * merrick  Buenas noches.
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-20
<kayzarg> hola necesito un poco de ayuda
<kayzarg> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<kayzarg> por favor claro
<sbfn9388> no necesitas preguntar si te pueden ayudar
<sbfn9388> que problema hay?
<kayzarg> el problema es que acabo de instalar ubuntu 15 la version mas reciente bueno perdi mi menu instale el compiz busque soluciones y bueno ya esta funcionando pero mi maquina no es mala es una quad core tengo 4 gb de RAM y de pronto mientras veo youtube cambio de ventana o algo y se pasma no me deja hacer nada solo la reseteo y listo pero es raro eso tendre que actualizar el driver de mi tarjeta de video es una nvidia gt 620 de 1gb
<sbfn9388> que explorador usas?
<sbfn9388> web browser
<kayzarg> el que viene por default es el mozilla
<sbfn9388> intenta usar chrome para descartar problemas, lo puedes descargar desde la pagina official  como .deb
<kayzarg> si lo intentare algun otro navegador que me recomienden para ubuntu la verdad siempre he sido usuario de linux avanzado configurando y de  mas pero quiero aprender mas de linux que juegos hay que puedo hacer con este sistema operativo sacarle provecho a mi maquina
<sbfn9388> yo te recomendaria  google-chrome  sobre juegos, no creo que linux sea la mejor alternativa, auque existe steam para linux y playonlinux
<kayzarg> a ok gracias
<kayzarg> por la ayuda amigo
 * merrick  Buenas...
<blanca> hola
<blanca> gracias mundo por estar ahi
<blanca> tengo instalada la versión 12.10
<blanca> y no me reconoce los repositorios
<blanca> esto para empezar
<blanca> llevo dias peleandome con la version necesito descargar el driver de la grafica porque estoy en nomodeset
<blanca> pero no hay manera porque los repositorios estàn obsoletos
<blanca> no lo entiendo pero es asi
<merrick> cambia de version... esa ya no tiene soporte.
<merrick> Versiones soportadas: 12.04    | LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10, 15.04
<merrick> y bla, bla, bla
* guampa changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04
<xentr0p1a> Alguien de aquí es bueno para Javascript?
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<lastenga> Buenas tardes, tengo una pregunta
<lastenga> Un amigo me pregunta que si existe una distribución que soporte brcsmac desde el inicio
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-21
<nuevoEnU> hola, me dijeron que este es un canal de ayuda soporte a ubuntu
<destino> buenas noches
<destino> os hago una pregunta si no os importa, sobre la (maldita) barra lateral de Ubuntu...
<destino> tengo dos monitores, el secundario esta a la izquierda, justo por la parte de la dichosa barrita...
<destino> que es lo que pasa, que cuando intento pasar el raton hacia el otro monitor, se queda pegado a la barra y es un coñazo...
<destino> probe una opcion que hacia que no se quedara pegado, pero aun asi tenia problemas, no pasaba bien de un monitor a otro
<destino> alguien que tenga una situacion similar puede decirme si se puede solucionar?
<nuevoEnU1> destino: Bordes adhesivos
<destino> si, eso es lo que desactivé pero no terminaba de funcionar bien...
<nuevoEnU1> y bue... debe haber algo en compiz segun lei el otro dia, tuve lo mismo
<destino> es que es lo unico que hace que no use Ubuntu...
<destino> o me voy a Windows por que no encuentro alternativas decentes, o estoy probando Kubuntu o Linux Mint por que tienen la barra abajo... me da igual la barra lateral realmente, el problema es ese de los dos monitores...
<destino> si lo solucionara no me moveria de Ubuntu
<destino> cachis
<nuevoEnU1> puesto que es muy raro lo que te sucede, será  tu destino volver a windows ja
<destino> venga chiste malo xD
<destino> puede ser la grafica? es que no se si pasa siempre...
<destino> tengo una intel, que quizas no sea lo mejor en soporte y drivers...
<nuevoEnU1> no se soy nuevo pero si lo ves por aqui a ivedci89 preguntale, él me instalo ubuntu destino
<destino> gracias nuevoEnU1
<destino> a ver si entro a una hora mas normal, al menos en españa es de madrugada... aunque supongo que aqui abra gente de otros lugares
<destino> la verdad que no conocia este canal, he entrado con la idea de hablar en ingles con el traductor de google y he visto que habia canal en español y con bastante gente, me a sorprendido bastante
<destino> me vereis por aqui a menudo, preguntando cosas o socializando (en #ubuntu-es-cafe xD)
 * merrick  B.Días!?
<Mypiru> nas o/
<xubuntu995> las actualizaciones de xubuntu me están dando problemas. Es como si el botón izquierdo del ratón no funcionase. Por mucho que apriete el botón del ratón no funciona. Además cuando aprieto el botón derecho del ratón para el menú contextual sale todo en negro y no puedo elegir nada
<odiseo> buenas
<luch1n> Hola
<luch1n> alguien online para ayudarme con ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<luch1n> alguien online para ayudarme con ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<luch1n> alguien online para ayudarme con ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<luch1n> como cierro el puerto 631 en ubuntu 14.04 lts
<luch1n>  _
<XubuntuUserNew> Ola
<XubuntuUserNew> Deberia leer todos los terminos anes de empezar a hablar??
<XubuntuUserNew> antes*
<mimecar> ayuda que lo leas
<mimecar> pero mientras te comportes no habrá problemas
<XubuntuUserNew> Voy a leerlos mis modeales no son muy buenos...
<XubuntuUserNew> En realidad soy nuevo con lo de software libre, estoy esperando a que instale, asi que por que no me cuentas que tiene de bueno ser usuario de Xubuntu
<XubuntuUserNew> Hay alguien hay
<mimecar> puede pasar un rato mientras te contestan
<XubuntuUserNew> ahi*
<mimecar> aparte de que no es obligatorio contestar...
<mimecar> con gnu/linux no te meten tantos "regalos" como en windows
<XubuntuUserNew> A las personas le pagan por estar a cargo de los foros?
<mimecar> no
<XubuntuUserNew> Regalos te refieres a Publicidad Porno excesiva
<XubuntuUserNew> ??
<mimecar> puertas traseras, código cerrado...
<XubuntuUserNew> Pero entre más estrecho es mejor ,no?
<XubuntuUserNew> Pero no se que tiene que ver con Windows?
<mimecar> en windows el sistema manda información a los servidores de microsoft
<mimecar> y si usas programas descargados de páginas piratas te pueden entrar en el sistema
<XubuntuUserNew> Pero eso no hace que el programa mejore, me imagino que en Linux tambien lo hacen es la forma más rápida de evolucionar
<mimecar> qué hace que el programa mejore?
<XubuntuUserNew> La comunicacion eficaz con los ceadores, no?
<XubuntuUserNew> Osea que en linux no puedo ver peliculas piratas?
<mimecar> entiendes por "comunicación" a que el sistema operativo o las aplicaciones manden datos a terceros?
<mimecar> se pueden ver peliculas en GNU/Linux
<XubuntuUserNew> creadores*
<XubuntuUserNew> Pues creo que entra dentro de la defincion de Comunicación
<mimecar> no es bueno que manden información cuando tú te conviertes en el producto
<mimecar> con las aplicaciones cerradas nunca sabes todo lo que mandna
<XubuntuUserNew> Pero en las aplicaciones abiertas no hay un mayor peligro?
<mimecar> no
<XubuntuUserNew> El trabajo de unos que puede ser muy bueno, puede ser usado de fprma maligna por otros
<mimecar> si eso pasa, teniendo el código se puede arreglar
<metallic> Por poner las cosas en una perspectiva más simple y adaptada a un nuevo usuario: El sistema te va a permitir hacer lo que quieras, hay programas en los repositorios proporcionados por desarrolladores de diversas fuentes; además de que puedes añadir más repositorios tú mismo. Una de las grandes ventajas de los proyectos de código libre es que suelen aportar muchas traducciones. El hecho de que la gestión de programas
<metallic> se haga a través de repositorios, aunque al principio desconcierta si no estás acostumbrado, resulta mucho más limpio y simple. Piensa además que el simple hecho de que utilices programas de código libre ya es una forma de ayudar al mundo del «software libre» :)
<metallic> XubuntuUserNew
<mimecar> metallic, no pongas tanto texto seguido o saltará al protección de flood del canal
<metallic> :(
<metallic> Una de las gracias del código libre es también que, debido a que se permite su modificación y redistribución, están bastante bien documentados (aunque hay de todo)
<metallic> tanto si eres usuario como desarrollador.
<Mypiru> waflessnet:   o/
<waflessnet> Mypiru, /o
<Mypiru> como tai ?
<Mypiru> waflessnet:
<waflessnet> Mypiru,  nos conocemos ?
<waflessnet> :)
<Mypiru> huy  ya empiezas... no te acordais de mi ?
<waflessnet> . . . . . .
<Mypiru> raro verte en ubuntu...
<waflessnet> victor ?
<waflessnet> xd
<Mypiru> como va venus ?
<waflessnet> jajja
<waflessnet> bien bien
<Mypiru> hey para que estan los alias ??
<Mypiru> jajaja
<waflessnet> jajaja a
<waflessnet> tenía que descartar bots
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-22
<lucho> hola, alguien que lka tenga clara con montar server de ircd ?
<lucho> ya lo configure, lo que no puedo configurar son los servicios chanserv, nickserv, etc
<lucho> alguien ?
<lucho> hey
<lucho> alguien on?
<lucho> GatoLoko
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<JustAnotherNoobi> hola alguien me podria ayudar, acabo de instalar ubuntu y mi teclado ubs me esta dando problemas, tengo que desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar cada ves que reinicio el sistema alguien me puede ayudar?
<JustAnotherNoobi> hola?
<inquba> hi any help would be apreciate....fusionpbx extensions INCOMPATIBLE_DESTINATION
<inquba> http://pastebin.com/PKrse7LM
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-23
<successus> salud o/
<uno1> hola a  todos  , ¿alguien  por  ahi???
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Guest39245> hola. tengo problemas para compartir un disco duro que no es el del sistema operativo por minidlna
<Guest39245> toda la informacion que encuentro es para el disco del sistema operativo
<Guest39245> solucionado
<Guest39245> http://askubuntu.com/questions/266033/permissions-for-video-folder-for-minidlna
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-22
<mranderson> Hola, buenas tardes (o noches dependiendo de la zona horaria), me podrian ayudar con un pequeño problema que tengo con mi teclado, resulta que al dejar una tecla presionada, no repite la secuencia sino que solo mantiene un caracter
 * icemodding buenas!
<mcfdez> Buenas. Acabo de instalar Ubuntu 16.04 en un laptop nuevo. He creado 3 particiones, una de 40MB para EFI, otra de 2GB para swap y el resto para /. Una vez finalizada la instalacion me dice: No bootable device. Que es lo que ha pasado?
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-23
<defacemind> Hi
<defacemind> alguien por aqui?
<Tiffon> nas
<xslsystem> hola
<Miki> hi,
<Guest21813> me esta costando tiempo, como poder una jar, que esta instalado en una pc de windows desde Ubuntu
<Guest21813> quiero hacerlo en red ya que, la base de datos del jar. esta en esa maquina
<Guest21813> ejecutable en PC1-Windows
<Guest21813> Ubuntu vee el ejecutable por la red y quiere abrirlo en la PC Ubuntu
<Guest21813> pero no lo puede ejecutar por que no permite el sistema operativo, y tampoco le puede dar permiso (o no se como darle permiso)
<uruk7> hola gente , estoy intentando utilizar torify wget , he mirado en varios sitios pero no me descarga correctamente, alguien me puede ayudar?
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-24
<Peter|---> help set
<Peter|---> help listownmail
<martancho> hola
<uruk7> hola
<uruk7> hay alguien para una ayuda?
<dannyLopez> Buenod días. Estoy probando varias WM y estoy teniendo problemas para montar un disco duro, no sé el por qué. :(
<fzeta> dannyLopez: No sabes el porqué? ¿y como lo estás haciendo?
<fzeta> hi all!
<dannyLopez> Montando desde Nautilus
<dannyLopez> fzeta: ^ Y también con mount y con remount,rw
<dannyLopez> mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 /media/dmunoz/Nuevo\ vol/
<dannyLopez> mount: cannot remount /dev/sda5 read-write, is write-protected
<fzeta> con root
<dannyLopez> estoy con sudo su
<fzeta> ¿tienes documentos en ese disco?
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que el disco no tenga errores?
<dannyLopez> Si tengo documentos, es el disco que utilizo para sincronizar mi Dropbox.
<dannyLopez> ls Nuevo\ vol1
<dannyLopez> DMunoz/  $RECYCLE.BIN/  System Volume Information/
<dannyLopez> Ahí, en teoría está montada la unidad, pero si hago un mkdir, me sale esto: mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «Prueba»: Sistema de ficheros de sólo lectura
<fzeta> Saludos mimecar!
<fzeta> ¿eres de valencia, verdad?
<mimecar> sí
<fzeta> Que bueno tío, llevo leyéndote desde hace un montos de años y nunca creí que fueras de por aca. Yo también soy de valencia. ;-)
<Souchiro> es una buena oportunidad de que te lo ligues (?)
<Souchiro> naa es joda
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> en mi rancho no hay nadie
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> mejor sigo jugando pokemon xD
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Yo puedo arrancar mi computadora con un Ubuntu Live e instalarlo en un rígido extraíble... para después usarlo en otra computadora?
<MarioMey> Porque esta computadora es vieja y no anda del todo bien... Tenía un Lubuntu instalado funcionando (no puedo decir con qué nivel de eficiencia), pero lo borré para instalarle Mate. El tema es que en los principios de la instalación se cuelga... después de varios intentos (vaaarios) me cansé y no lo intenté más. Como tengo un case para poner el rígido, pensé que podía instalarlo usando mi computadora. ¿Es posible esto?
<dannyLopez> Estoy tratando de modificar el fstab, pero cada vez que agrego un disco duro lo agrego mal (Creo) porque después de agregado, no me inicia las X.
<dannyLopez> MarioMey: ¿Lo que entiendo es que quieres sacar el HDD de un Pc para instalar Ubuntu y luego meter ese HDD en el Pc original?
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-25
<mrsnoob> Hola, muy buenas noches o dias, una consulta, se podra desde un siste i686 pasar a uno x64 sin tener que borrar el sistema completo, digamoslo de otro modo una, mmm, "actualización"?
<mrsnoob> Hola,he eliminado por error mi archivo /et/inittab,ahora como consecuencia de ello mi sistema no se apaga ni reinicia, alguna ayuda?
<mtellez> Buen día. Para conectarme a mi servidor sftp tengo que utilizar la opción -s para especificar el subsystem, por ejemplo sftp -s /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server usuario@ejemplo.com ¿Hay alguna forma (preferentemente en .bashrc) que redireccione al subsystem correcto) para que no tenga que especificarlo?
<salapin> Buenas noches
<salapin> a ver si me podeis ayudar
<salapin> a veces me gustar grabar alguna nota de voz o canción con audacity
<salapin> he instalado gnome-alsamixer para gestionar mejor las opciones de sonido desde ubuntu
<salapin> el tema es que no consigo hacer funcionar lo que quiero. Que és lo siguiente:
<salapin> me gustaría esucuchar mi voz por los altavoces mientras estoy grabando una canción por ejemplo
<salapin> lo puedo hacer?
<salapin> nadie puede ayudarme!!
<mimecar> ya te contestará alguno, paciencia
 * chxgo saluda
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-26
<ronal> se puede mejorar un poco el sonido en ubuntu?
<ronal> buenas
<guampa> que problema tiene?
<ronal> algo bajo, no me gusta el ambiente de sonido
<guampa> por lo de bajo, si pones al maximo eso es lo que da la tarjeta
<guampa> por lo otro lo unico que conozco requiere usar un sistema de audio como JACK
<ronal> umm
<ronal> pero en Windows suena más fuerte
<ronal> tengo doble arranque
<ronal> También una vez instalé Open Sound System y sonaba de lo mejor, pero como Linux ya no lo soporta a la siguiente actualización del Kernel se rompió
<ronal> bueno, no el kernel
<ronal> sino OSS
<ronal> luego ya no podía ni compilar ni siquiera ningún tipo de software y tuve que formatear
<ronal> Fue duro ese momento X_X
<ronal> PERO ESTÁ BIEN, no suena mal como tal...
<ronal> solo quería mejorarlo
<ronal> Todo me funciona perfecto en esta nueva versión 16.04
<guampa> si, no estoy haciendo una defensa del sonido en linux ni nada, lo que pasa es que en windows puede haber amplificacion extra
<guampa> esta puede ser provista por software extra o no
<guampa> en linux para mas amplificacion y efectos lo que yo conozco es via JACK
<ronal> o sea, tengo que instalar jack?
<ronal> es hadrware?
<ronal> o solo un paquete?
<mimecar> es software
<ronal> bueno, he instalado pavucontrol
<ronal> y ahora si siento el ambiente
<ronal> creo es problema de estéreo
<ronal> o sea, reducir un canal sobre el otro
<ronal> izquierdo y derecho, eso acaba de hacer
<ronal> reduciendo el derecho suena un poco mejor
<ubuntu> ff
<ubuntu> ttt
<Guest73453> tt
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-27
<sirix> buenas noches
<coihue> Gente?
<sirix> mande :)
<sirix> coihue: diga joven, en que se le puede ayudar
<coihue> mm, queria ir al cafe de ubuntu, pero hay veo cual es la sala,
 * Acacio hola
<binaryDragon> saludos
<binaryDragon> Esto si esta lento
<binaryDragon> no siento sonido
<Lopulus> Hola gente. Hago una consulta. Cuando abro la pagina de Youtube o yahoo, no se ven bien.... se en sin interfaz grafica, bah, no se como descrbirlo
<Lopulus> parece google groups-...
<hue_> estoy creando un kill switch
<hue_> para vpn
<hue_> y les pregunto que puedo hacer para facilitar su uso
<hue_> 1 que añadas en un txt los programas que quieras matar (si falla la vpn)
<hue_> 2 con cli configurarlo}
<hue_> http://gpaste.us/f01a3507
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-28
<yori_22123> hola, tengo un problema con mi laptop
<yori_22123> los puertos usb an dejado de funcionar... solo me detecta los dispositivos después de ejecutar en la termina "lspci", es muy extraño (mi laptop es una toshiba a215)
<dave__> Hola. Me gustaría saber si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar sobre los pdfs protegidos con el patético drm... He comprado un ebook, un libro que necesito para estudiar y prepararme para sacar una licencia y tal. Pues lo compŕe en google play. Luego, descargué el ascm, y lo abrí en Android, con Aldiko. Una vez que ya tengo el pdf, obviamente protegido con drm, al pasr al pc, traté de abrir Okular, y me pide una contraseña. Yo me pregunto, ¿cómo puedo
<dave__> averiguar la contraseña? no he visto en ninguna parte de la contraseña. He buscado en todas partes durante días en google, y nada de nada (creo que google no quieren que yo lo sepa, ni en bing ni en otro buscador). Yo no quiero usar cada vez el pdf con Wine, ni estar conectado a internet para leer en google play books...
<dave__> Sinceramente, eso de DRM es un coñazo que no vea, los de Adobe son muy cabrones, y no hay versiones para Linux de forma nativa ... increíble...
<dave__> Yo estaba pensando, si puede estar la contraseña en el regedit en "Adept" o lo que sea... lo intenté pero nada, pero cabe la posibilidad de que se encuentre en alguna parte alguna información sobre la contraseña. En fin, si alguien sabe algo, os agradecería mucho.
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-21
<Crazy_Gamerz> Buenos dias
<uninvitado> renegado_
<CdK1> Hi *
<CdK1> alguno ha montado ios 10.3.3?
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-22
<kael_> Hola buenas noches, se puede instalar varias distro usando LVM?
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-23
<gasiferox> exit
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-25
<AMIGO_MLG> Hola
<AMIGO_MLG> alguien por aqui¿
<JohnFeerx> Hola
<Guest62247> Quiero saber que puedo hacer con la extension ink de los accsesos directos que se generan
<Deckon> hola
<Deckon> es posible tener ubuntu lts y la version 17.10 de ubuntu en el mismo equipo sin tener conflictos con grub?
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-26
<szyszeja> hola
<leo_> hola
<szyszeja> hola
<Xago> chicos, una petición simple...pero no sé cómo googlearla...quiero ver, en mi panel izquierdo del administrador de archivos, como un árbol de directorios (tree)
<Xago> puedo con el formato de ubuntu, o debo instalar otro admin?
<GridCube> Xago: no entiendo
<GridCube> ah ya creo que te entiendo
<GridCube> queres que tu navegador de archvos muestre de un lado el arbol de directorios y de otro el contenido de uno seleccionado?
<GridCube> en nautilus creo que no podés
<GridCube> necesitarás usar otro navegador de archivos como thunar
<GridCube> que si te dejan
<GridCube> otra opción es caja de mate
<Xago> GRacias GridCube , lo revisaré
<Xago> GridCube, esa es la herramienta que necesitaba. Gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-27
<Lopulus> hola comunidad. necesito me informen del siguiente mensaje y como solucionarlo: The Ubuntu 16.04 partner channel contains applications that are available for Ubuntu from third-party software partners for the 16.04 release.
<cousteau`> quiero saber por qué acabo de ver pasar media docena de furgones de la policía junto a mi casa con las sirenas a todo trapo
<cousteau`> más vale que sea por el partido
<cousteau`> bueno, no parece que haya sido nada
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-19
<weonrandom> hola gente
 * unknown ola👀
 * acacio que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se lelga lejos, hasta outro ratito👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-20
<werbler> hay otro canal para Ubuntu en espanol que no es para soporte?
 * unknown ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-21
<anikras> hola
<anikras> he intentado actualizar los repositorios y tengo un problema en uno de microsoft
<anikras> El archivo tiene un tamaño inesperado (66537 != 66619). ¿La sincronización de la réplica está en progreso?
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-22
<n-iCe> hi
<hugo_> buenas agregué un repositorio y ahora me sale el siguiente error me podrían orientar como repararlo de favor?
<hugo_> no tiene un fichero de Publicación.
<hugo_> N: No se puede actualizar de un repositorio como este de forma segura y por tanto está deshabilitado por omisión.
<hugo_> N: Vea la página de manual apt-secure(8) para los detalles sobre la creación de repositorios y la configuración de usuarios.
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> podes cambiar las fuentes de repositorios desde la configuración
<hugo_> revisé el sourceslist pero no encuentro el ppa que agregué
<GridCube> mmm
<hugo_> lo voy a buscar en los origenes de software...
<hugo_> Reparado camaradas, entré a los origenes del sofware y eliminé la ppa en discordia y ya puedo actualizar, gracias de ante mano ¿algun software que recomienden para crear USB's Boteables?
<GridCube> unetbootin
<hugo_> No existe ppa para después de 18.04.
<hugo_> es la que me causó el problema...
<GridCube> mmhm
<hugo_> y esa fue la causa, tengo 19.04  Codename:       disco
 * unknown ola
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-25
<unknown> ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-17
<blass53> hola
<jebas> hola
<jebas> hola hola
<jebas> nadie vive
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-18
<beto_> buenas noches
<jebas> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-19
<Bradford> cómo era el canal social
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-20
<jedi01_> hola un saludo
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-21
<iL_nono> Buenas, vengo en busca de ayuda
<juan_> buenos dias
<juan_> ¿Porqué no funciona Amule en el ubuntu 18.04?
<juan_> ¿Pueden decirme como lo soluciono?
<juan_> Gracias de antemano.
 * acacio- ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-23
<acaceo> hola
<acaceo> alguien  sabe que carpeta eliminar para que ubuntu se resetee? Me da  error y nod eja entrar al clikear la cuenta
